# Hope, Healing and Conceiving Again ***April***



## heatherh

This thread is for women who wish to conceive after a loss, are trying to figure out what is going on with their cycle after a loss, or just need some support, hope and healing.

Check out our wiki!

In Our Thoughts
Baby Makes 4







:
birthangeldoula















cagnew














:
Carley








Countrybound















DreamsInDigital








jaclyn7








JMO















labortrials






















League_mama








Lizzylou








mamaterra








Mamato2








mamatowill








Megan_in_Holland







:
Meshell








Momof2monkeys








momoftworedheads





























mountainmummy








normajean








plaidpineapple








Parker'sMommy















PrayinFor12














:
Rosie_Kate







:
Sara_Jane









Waiting to O
Amydoula














CD17
apmama2myboo














CD3








barose







: CD23
Boobs4Milk







: CD19
Chic_Mama








Eliseatthebeach








famille_huggins








kellihope







:
Matilda_z








mumster








Olerica







: CD15
politys







: CD17
ScootchsMom







: CD21
so confused!








veganmama719







: CD15

Waiting to Know
2happymammas







: BFP at 9DPO!!!
A Mother's Love







: BFP!!!
Bennie45















BlissfullyLoving














:
Chel







: 16DPO
Curlyfry7







BFP!!!
dani76






















DreamWeaver








i0lanthe







: BFP at 15DPO!!!
Kayda's Mom







:
Lindsey608







: BFP at 12DPO!!!
mel_rak







BFP!!!
namaste_mom














BFP at 10DPO!!!
sarah2881







: BFP!!!
skybluepink02







9DPO
TayTaysMama







: 16DPO







:
xakana














: BFP at 12DPO!!!








:







: BFPS!!!







:







:
May 2008
Alegna








Faithsmommy








Nimbus







: (@18DPO)
12 - Alycia04








18 - Happyfrog









June 2008
Starlightsound








Odilemarie








2 - ChristyM26








29 - christinespurlock







: (@9DPO)

July 2008
AnnieMarie







(@11DPO)
Mysticlotus








8 - MollyKenzie








15 - Sunshine4004







: (@11DPO)
18 - Apecaut







: (@15DPO)
20 - Whittliz







(@10DPO)
31 - BakerALM









August 2008
JulieK







: (@9DPO)
Mamatotwo








mysunflowerboys







: (@10DPO)
naturegirl








zoie2013








8 - Forsythia








11 - Zonapellucida








11 - Megan73








23 - Rach03














: (@9DPO)
25 - meredyth0315







: (@15DPO)

September 2008
alyssatuininga








Chels_C2000








21 - joshs_girl














: (@13DPO)

October 2008
Sam05







: (@15DPO)
Illaria







:

November 2008
Kgrands







: (@16DPO)
punkrawkmama27








Sioko





















:
3 - hannybanany







: (@10DPO)
4 - Bella Catalina







: (@9DPO)
11 - fallriverfox







: (@15DPO)

December 2008
hazeleyes







: (@11DPO)
HeatherH







:
youthpastormama








8 - moodyred01







: (@10DPO)
28 - ChesapeakeBorn





















: (@10DPO)

Here is how to add a chart link to your signature (thanks, i0lanthe!): Copy this line, but remove the "*"s and change the "http://blahblah/4aeb3" to your own chart's address (go to FF, click on "Home Page Setup, and copy the address in the box under "Your Charting Home Page Web Address").
[*url=http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4aeb3]







:[/url]

If you wish to be added to the thread or want to modify your info, just reply to the thread or PM the thread owner! Thread owner reserves the right to clean up the Waiting to O and Waiting to Know sections for mamas who have not posted to the last three threads.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*heatherh*, you are very on the ball!







I was going to post a reply to the March thread and thank goodness I cld transfer the quotes over, phew!









*apmama*,







it is frustrating with the peeing business, but maybe you wanna try backing off for a bit? erm, sometimes the more attention you put on it the worse the outcome. At one point I stopped making comments when dd2 had accidents and she stopped this last-min peeing business. Good Luck!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.

YAY!!! So happy for you.







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Well I'm thinking I might have missed O or am having another annovulatory cycle. Today I have much less CM and my breasts have begun hurting which is all classic after O stuff for me. I didn't have my traditional O pain this month though and for me it would be really early to have O'ed on cycle day 13. My cycles have not really returned to normal though so I guess some wackiness can be expected. I'm still hoping to O in a few days but just needed to vent my frustration. My actual AF's have been completely normal but they have been long for me cycles and I didn't experience any O pain. Do any of you ovulate without O pain? Thanks for listening.....I'm just feeling very cranky with my body tonight.









waiting in hope with you....

*xak* sorry to hear abt your mom!








say hi to Kim for us too.... she is at a hard place to be. She is in my thoughts everyday.

*ScootchsMom*glad that PA was pleasant! And







:

*RedJen*, OMG, I am holding my breath for you!!






















hard decision on the OB! Maybe wait a bit and see if an answer emerges???


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*Thanks heather for hosting the thread again!*

*xakana*, sorry about your mom. Thanks for the update on labortrials.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Evening all! Missed you all weekend, but had nice time in PA, the weather was perfect for doing outside stuff so I got a lot of yard clean up done.

I have my appointment tomorrow with the new midwife, please say a prayer that all goes well. (That bump on my cervix disappeared, but I'm still going to bring it up.) ETA - Never mind the bump disappearing, now there are two







I'm hoping she'll be open to ordering some blood work for me to get my hormones checked out, I'm irked about the pre-AF spotting I've been getting since the miscarriage and want to know if something is amiss.

I *think* I'm 2 DPO, I never did get a positive OPK this month, but I had a huge temp dip Sat. AM and all my CF dried up. We BD'd Thursday night, with O on Saturday, so its a long shot but maybe we caught it, ya know.

Glad to hear you had a nice weekend. I always feel good getting the yard work done.
Good luck at the midwife today. Please let us know how it goes.







: that you caught that egg.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I might be pregnant. I am 2 days late. I am still holding my breath. I would scream and be so excited to be pregnant again! This would be our 7th pregnancy.
I'll let you ladies know when I test.

I have a question for all of you and I need your thoughts. I love Midwives, I love natural birth (I have had 2). My loss with Avery was really poorly managed by a MW I barely knew(long story for another time). I went to an OB for a 2nd opinion and he helped me to deliver our girl and the whole process. He was so sweet. Then he sent me to his hospital's Peri. They sucked! The Peri told me that he did not consider me a repeat m/c mama since I had 2 1st tri losses and 1 second tri. He was not great to deal with. I went to another Peri at a teaching hospital here. He was great and he told me he would even let me basically do what I wanted in labor as long as the baby and I were safe. I like him a lot better than the other Peri, but he does not work with MWs. I want a very low intervention birth or I would really love an (oops!) - accidental homebirth, but that is probably not realistic given my history. Once I get a BFP I have to call one of them to go in right away. I love the 1st OB, he reminds me of a MW, he is like the best of both worlds. The second Peri has professional and personal experience with Natural birth (his wife naturally birthed twins). What would you do?????









:







: I think you really need to choose the caregiver you feel most comfortable with. It is most important that you feel comfortable, safe and well cared for. You can always change providers if you no longer feel comfortable with their care, or your needs change.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumster* 
Well, my HCG is "basically negative" the dr. said today







I sure wish I would get AF and stop this crazy hormone ride I've been on. Cramping, nausea over the weekend, bloating, so tired. Sighh. Should have been charting temp. I had a realization that maybe breastfeeding children is causing my AF to hold off. I wonder how long thid will go on for!!! We dtd unprotected Monday and was tested Friday- when would I test for pregnancy from that? Or would it have been covered with HCG test Friday?









I would not test before at least 10 dpo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me update - nothing interesting to report (middle of 2WW.) The extreme contrast between last cycle's efforts (every other day) and this cycle (once, the whole month














has got a line from The Thirteen Clocks stuck in my head - "If you can touch the clocks and never start them, then you can start the clocks and never touch them. That's logic as I know and use it." Logic dictates







: that I remain hopeful, eh.

















: Both times I have gotten pregnant have been when I had sex once in the optimal time frame. Is is very possible that you will see a bfp!

*me:* Not much to report. The bathroom is still apart, but the floor went down yesterday! Woo hoo! I cannot wait to spend a day in my house, in my jammies, lounging on my couch! Last night I had the worst headache. We came home, and I felt awful. I came up to bed at 7, but I felt so nauseous I could not even sleep. Luckily I still got a decent amount of sleep, and I am feeling much better this morning. I still have to get us up and out of here soon.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Xakana- Sorry about your Mom. I hope your sister starts to help you more! Thanks for the update on Kimberly. I hope that she will join us again when she is ready!

heather- Thanks for hosting this thread again! You rock!

BL - Hope you are feeling better! I am not feeling up for moving today but I'll have to soon!

Welcome to anyone new-stay here as long as you need!

I am going to test Friday. I will be 18DPO. Hoping and praying!

On my OB issue- I am praying for the right answer to come.

Take care!
jen


----------



## Kayda's Mom

I can be added to the TWW list just so I can see it in print to make myself crazier. I'm trying not to get too hopeful since my body is a hormonal mess from the m/c & d&c. A lower temp and PMS symptoms sent me down that ugly spiral yesterday to the point I was bawling in the Walmart parking lot.

momoftworedheads: You will figure it out. Can you change care providers at any point if you change your mind?

Everyone else: I'm hoping and praying and cheering everyone on for the big "O" and some BFP's this month.
I want to hear some good news and see people make it to the finish line.


----------



## apmama2myboo

xak, that's terrible about your mom, i hope she can get out of there soon and is doing better. hope labortrials is able to come back when she is ready.

this morning i POAS and i did the test right, and it was a BFN. we'll see. i don't have high hopes with the migraine i've got that REFUSES to go away. with it being cd22, anything could happen but i think AF is on her way. b*tch. anyways, i have to go do a followup UA today (for that lovely ovulation-timed UTI that i got Easter weekend) to make sure everything cleared up. We got about 5" of new snow and the sun is shining so i'm pretty much hating it. could it BE any brighter out there??? ouch









Hope you all have a great day, or at any rate better than mine LOL. at least the potty issue with my 4yo is doing better. We made her a checklist of everything she should do in the course of a day. Since backing off and letting HER take charge of things blew up in my face and she kept having accidents, I cracked down and made her go in there once at the top of every hour and haven't had an accident since. This morning she already went which was one of the items on her checklist (to pee at least 3x a day) so that's something







i should have thought to pray upon her anal retentiveness earlier with this list, it's gotten her to do things that are normally a struggle every day, like brushing teeth, using potty, eating a meal, etc. i just hope it keeps rocking and the novelty doesn't wear off!


----------



## namaste_mom

heather - thanks for starting the thread

apmama - I know it is frustrating, I can only imagine the frustration with a 4 yr old









Goodhearted - So happy about those numbers

Amy - I'm with you regarding being cranky about my body

xak - thanks for the kimberly update, I think about her often...

Red Jen - seriously, I think it is your month. I live in a state where MW are illegal in hospitals (yep, crazy I know). I found an OB that I like and she lets me have very hands off births. With ds, I walked into the hospital at 10 cm. I was planning the same kind of birth with Norah, and well you know the story (dd was born in Anchorage Alaska, with in MW in a water birth, it was so awesome) but like you, I'm not certain how hands off she will let me be next time. I say use the OB that you like, that helped you deliver Avery, and talk about what kind of interventions are possible and make sure you all are on the same page.

Me - I'm with Red Jen; I might be pg. I told DH this morning that I might be and he said "that's funny, I noticed your boobs were bigger this morning". I've been having tons of symptoms - peeing every hour, sore boobs, exhaustion and I guess bigger boobs now - but I'm scared to test. I'm not certain how many dpo's I am because my cycles were still shortening from Norah's birth. The first one was 34 days, second was 29 days, and if I pay attention to my symptoms this one was probably 26 or 27 days. So I am probably past 14 dpo but I may not be (I didn't chart and I didn't use opks this time). So if I take 29 days as my cycle length, af would be due on Thursday. So I may wait until the weekend to test. I know that you all probably think that is weird but I'm too scared to see a positive or a negative. But, I'm certain that I am pg now, I just don't know if it will stick. So, I'm waiting with Jen.


----------



## veganmama719

Thanks Heather for the new thread. I love how you have everyone's CD beside their chart in the header, it is so neat to see who is where!

I have my fingers crossed for the-think-they-are-PGs! I hope, hope, hope for sticky beans for you both.

I cried at work yesterday. My boss brought up the m/c in my quarterly review meeting. A lot of "I know you made, and surpassed your numbers, despite having had a difficult February" Lots of fun. I am one of 3 women in my office (and 27 guys). He was obviously uncomfortable with the tears.

I am CD 9 and I usually O in CD 13, so unless the m/c is still messing with my cycles, I am hoping to catch the eggie this weekend.


----------



## boobs4milk

thank you, heather! great job!

JEN and D...thinking happy, + thoughts for you two. wouldn't that be awesome!

xak-lots of hugs and healing vibes for your mom.

goodhearted- woohooo, congrats!








s all around and baby wishes, too.

me- i ovulated last night. natalie has been sick and her sleeping is wonky, so i got her to sleep at about 1 am on the sofa and then came to bed. bill saw my + opk yesterday and he said he would 'make magic' when i came to bed! so, at 1 am we bd and we both instantly went to sleep. i was awaked at around 4 am with the sharpest, stabbing pain in my left side. there was another, and a few seconds later, a smaller one. the whole thing lasted about a minute. i had a similar experience last month, on the right side. there is NO DOUBT that i ovulated today, cd 14! woot!!!

have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Olerica

*Heather:* Thanks for the new thread. Looks great!

*apmama2myboo:* I'm sorry about the BFN & the migrane. Great idea with the list! I wish lists work for me, but they don't. Where are you that you got 5" and are sunny today? We have the same here in Minneapolis.

*Amydoula:*







on the wacky cycles. I don't typically have O pain, sometimes I have pain, sometimes not. I just had that weird nausea last time.

*Xakana:*







s on the mom front. I hope she gets the care she needs and gets better quickly. I'm glad your sister is stepping up a bit. I DO understand the libido increase when you aren't trying. Going through the same here.

*Momoftworedheads:* Oh, I so hope you are!!! I guess I'd go with the nice OB, but still try for an "Ooops" if you feel comfortable with that at the time of delivery.

*Namaste:* I hope you are too!!!

*Boobie Jen:* Hope your "Magic" time worked. Here's something to help it stick!









*Me:* As noted above, I'm just... INTRESTED in DH right now. I know I'm getting pretty close to ovulation, and usually that's when my libido picks up too... Who knows. I wouldn't be mad if we did catch this one, but I would rather wait. I only have to wait this cycle out, if my calculations are correct..

5" of miserable snow yesterday. If it weren't so beautiful I'd be crabbier, but it is, so I'm not. I'm just so OVER winter, you know? It's supposed to be in the 50's by Friday, so all of this will be gone.

DH has an interview tomorrow for a job he doesn't know if he wants and is talking to another company about a job that he thinks he does want. I just hope that things settle down on that front for awhile.

OK - Dumb question!?! I have this quote from Monty Python's Holy Grail (btw, great movie) Anyone know where it came from?


----------



## Olerica

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=871360


----------



## barose

*Xak* - I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.









*Olerica* - Good luck with whatever you decide.

*boobs4milk* - I had the same sharp pains in my left side (ovary) Saturday and Sunday. Congrats on O on CD 14!

*veganmama719* -







: on catching it this week

*namaste_mom* - I know what you mean, I hate to see a negative so I always hold off testing.

*apmama2myboo* - I hope the BFN was false

*Kayda's* Mom -

*momoftworedheads* -







: on testing Friday!

*BlissfullyLoving* - I'm glad you're feeling better

*Me*: The O pains have stopped, my breasts are sore sporadically and my CM is back to creamy so I hope that's a good sign. I am soooo sleepy now because this morning, I woke up at 4:00AM because I really needed to pee. This is two hours before my normal wake and temp time. I tried to hold off and go back to sleep but ended up lying in bed for 15 minutes so I went ahead and tested so that I can go to the bathroom. My temp gets higher the longer I sleep so I wonder what it would have been. After I got back to bed I couldn't sleep for an hour.

I think I'm at 2 dpo, but I really cant tell yet. Can someone check out my chart?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Xakana - I'm sorry you & your mom & sister are having to deal with that, I hope your mom's surgery goes smoothly. Thanks for the update on Kim. (And I think trying to "avoid" definitely affects libido (and/or frustration), well, in my experience.)

Well, I'm not trying to avoid, just not trying at all, ya know? I'm not going to toss away a perfectly good baby just because it might end up being like my mom or MIL. I'm just not actively seeking to conceive this cycle. Otherwise there would be prophylactics involved and there quite isn't. And there's a lot more of dtd than usual  so much for NOT trying
*
apmama*--paying attention to accidents (and particularly punishing/giving negative feedback to them) can increase their frequency and cause setbacks that can leave a LO in diapers until they're 7 (I'm not exaggerating--that was the case with my niece). The accidents aren't deliberate, so ignore them (just clean and don't comment) and praise the successes and accept that your LO is having a setback right now and things WILL work out. I recommend the Everything Potty Training Book, it's awesome (and despite the title, it's more 'potty learning' than 'training'). There are also methods of indirect communication that Dr. Harvey Karp describes in the Happiest Toddler on the Block that you could try, they're pretty great. Basically, the breakdown is talking to her favorite doll/stuffed animal and 'gossiping' about her, like "I'm so proud when [DD] uses the potty like a big girl! I hope she pays attention today to when she needs to go! I know she wants to be a big girl!" etc. Of course, you seem to have done it with the list, so sorry if my advice is late ^_^ Just something to think of if it happens again.

*namaste mom*--not weird at all, being scared of the test results. I'm scared every time I consider it. I'm friends with a mom on another site who goes through the same thing every month and is so scared to test that she doesn't do it until a few days after she's supposed to (and so far, no BFP and now she may have to wait almost a year because her dh is going back to the military and 6 months of training in a couple months). The whole thing is rough.

*boob Jen*--W00t for great timing!! Stick baby dust!!!

Can't wait to see my April Fool's Joke (if I get one)! I wondered about wanting a shrubbery... (apmama) ... there it is! DH says it's Black Knight quoted under me. lol, I was thinking Mercutio when I first read it.


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks barose and ladies for the well wishes









xak, thanks for the book suggestion. i just requested it at the library, so if a week from today i still have that issue with dd i will have that book to help me. that's a neat idea, talking to her dolly like that. i may have to try that. we've done plenty of modeling with her dolls. it's kind of hard to do because she's not really into dolls. but we used her dinosaurs too, and tried that LOL.
i'm trying to be patient but with AF looming on the horizon and the due date in a couple days along with this migraine, i'm not the nicest mama on the block. trying to chill out but its hard.

i hope you all have good afternoons







so far ok here, apart from the crying jag. lol. can i get an amen on "HORMONES SUCK!" ?


----------



## A Mothers Love

Hi all!








Still waiting to "O" here. OPK's are getting darker..so today or tomorrow maybe? I'm sleepy & need a nap. We were out of town all day yesterday & switching alltitudes like that kicks my butt it seems. Taking it easy today. maybe a nap. rest for BD later


----------



## Sioko

:







:







: For those trying for those eggs and waiting to see if they got them!!!

me:
Ultrasound for







is tomorrow. Can't wait!
I also want to say I LOVE my MIL!!! She came over yesterday and asked how I was feeling and I said, "Sick and tired!" and she smiled real big with tears in her eyes an said, "Yay!"







:

My mom/family still has no idea







Oh when when will they forgive me???? I did nothing wrong!


----------



## Sioko

W0000000TTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A PYTHON QUOTE!!!!! GO BLACK KNIGHT!!!!!








































































Well _that_ lifted my spirits!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*momoftwoworeheads*wow!!! Best wishes to you


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i hope you all have good afternoons







so far ok here, apart from the crying jag. lol. can i get an amen on "HORMONES SUCK!" ?


Big FAT amen sistah!

Before I read your post I was sitting here thinking that in the past month I have been pregnant, went through a miscarriage and now either have PMS or am pregnant.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*apmama* I wish that snow will go away, as well as that crazy headache!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Me - I'm with Red Jen; I might be pg. I told DH this morning that I might be and he said "that's funny, I noticed your boobs were bigger this morning". I've been having tons of symptoms - peeing every hour, sore boobs, exhaustion and I guess bigger boobs now - but I'm scared to test. I'm not certain how many dpo's I am because my cycles were still shortening from Norah's birth. The first one was 34 days, second was 29 days, and if I pay attention to my symptoms this one was probably 26 or 27 days. So I am probably past 14 dpo but I may not be (I didn't chart and I didn't use opks this time). So if I take 29 days as my cycle length, af would be due on Thursday. So I may wait until the weekend to test. I know that you all probably think that is weird but I'm too scared to see a positive or a negative. But, I'm certain that I am pg now, I just don't know if it will stick. So, I'm waiting with Jen.
















: We're walking and waiting with you D. heart and hope quivering, but there is not other way, is it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Thanks Heather for the new thread. I love how you have everyone's CD beside their chart in the header, it is so neat to see who is where!

I have my fingers crossed for the-think-they-are-PGs! I hope, hope, hope for sticky beans for you both.

I cried at work yesterday. My boss brought up the m/c in my quarterly review meeting. A lot of "I know you made, and surpassed your numbers, despite having had a difficult February" Lots of fun. I am one of 3 women in my office (and 27 guys). He was obviously uncomfortable with the tears.

I am CD 9 and I usually O in CD 13, so unless the m/c is still messing with my cycles, I am hoping to catch the eggie this weekend.

Ditto about Heather's great job! It's just awesome.















for your tears... hope it felt good to be able to cry!
Catch that egg!!!














: goodvibes:

*b4m*, woohoo!! sounds like you guys were right on time!!








waiting for good news... ...
and hope natalie feels better soon. dd is also still having fevers... the doc took 2 vials of blood yesterday to run some testes. but she had been keeping her fever down since last night's big spike. keeping fingers crossed...

*Olerica* I know that feeling of wanting to know for sure and be settled. good luck!!









*Me:* went for energy session yesterday and she told me "you heart is so heavy with sorrow sorrow sorrow..." then she said but we'll keep working on it. trying to distract myself and not dwell too much on it...


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Sioko;10905086 me:
Ultrasound for [IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/heartbeat.gif[/IMG] is tomorrow. Can't wait!
> I also want to say I LOVE my MIL!!! She came over yesterday and asked how I was feeling and I said, "Sick and tired!" and she smiled real big with tears in her eyes an said, "Yay!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


YAY for your u/s tomorrow and YAY for your MIL!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Hi all!








Still waiting to "O" here. OPK's are getting darker..so today or tomorrow maybe? I'm sleepy & need a nap. We were out of town all day yesterday & switching alltitudes like that kicks my butt it seems. Taking it easy today. maybe a nap. rest for BD later









Yay! Catch that egg!!!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 







:







:







: For those trying for those eggs and waiting to see if they got them!!!

me:
Ultrasound for







is tomorrow. Can't wait!
I also want to say I LOVE my MIL!!! She came over yesterday and asked how I was feeling and I said, "Sick and tired!" and she smiled real big with tears in her eyes an said, "Yay!"







:

My mom/family still has no idea







Oh when when will they forgive me???? I did nothing wrong!

can't wait to hear about your u/s








teared up abt your MIL. glad she is understanding and supportive.







about your family. hope it all works out eventually...


----------



## happylemon

Whoohoo, a new month! I can't believe I was able to follow last months thread from start to finish!

Well, lots of

















































to everyone this month.

me: DD1's CF test is most likely inconclusive because she was too dehydrated. DH and I are going to continue to TTC for now since we are very hopefully that the test will be negative anyway. If she does get a positive result though we might take a break from TTC for while. But for now we are still trying, I wont O until next week though.


----------



## skybluepink02

Well I'm on 8 DPO and I'm having a hard time waiting til I can test. I'm not going to test til 10 DPO at the earliest and will try to wait til 12 DPO, but I'm not sure I can do that









The pregnancy tests are calling my name. Hush, O siren of the bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Amydoula

momoftworedheads;10901950
I am going to test Friday. I will be 18DPO. Hoping and praying!
On my OB issue- I am praying for the right answer to come.
Take care!
jen[/QUOTE said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *namaste_mom*
> Me - I'm with Red Jen; I might be pg. I told DH this morning that I might be and he said "that's funny, I noticed your boobs were bigger this morning". I've been having tons of symptoms - peeing every hour, sore boobs, exhaustion and I guess bigger boobs now - but I'm scared to test. I'm not certain how many dpo's I am because my cycles were still shortening from Norah's birth. The first one was 34 days, second was 29 days, and if I pay attention to my symptoms this one was probably 26 or 27 days. So I am probably past 14 dpo but I may not be (I didn't chart and I didn't use opks this time). So if I take 29 days as my cycle length, af would be due on Thursday. So I may wait until the weekend to test. I know that you all probably think that is weird but I'm too scared to see a positive or a negative. But, I'm certain that I am pg now, I just don't know if it will stick. So, I'm waiting with Jen.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you as well!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boobs4milk*
> me- i ovulated last night. natalie has been sick and her sleeping is wonky, so i got her to sleep at about 1 am on the sofa and then came to bed. bill saw my + opk yesterday and he said he would 'make magic' when i came to bed! so, at 1 am we bd and we both instantly went to sleep. i was awaked at around 4 am with the sharpest, stabbing pain in my left side. there was another, and a few seconds later, a smaller one. the whole thing lasted about a minute. i had a similar experience last month, on the right side. there is NO DOUBT that i ovulated today, cd 14! woot!!!
> 
> have a great day everyone!!!!
> 
> Sounds very positive!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Olerica;10903964
> [B*
> Me:[/B] As noted above, I'm just... INTRESTED in DH right now. I know I'm getting pretty close to ovulation, and usually that's when my libido picks up too... Who knows. I wouldn't be mad if we did catch this one, but I would rather wait. I only have to wait this cycle out, if my calculations are correct..
> 
> 5" of miserable snow yesterday. If it weren't so beautiful I'd be crabbier, but it is, so I'm not. I'm just so OVER winter, you know? It's supposed to be in the 50's by Friday, so all of this will be gone.
> 
> DH has an interview tomorrow for a job he doesn't know if he wants and is talking to another company about a job that he thinks he does want. I just hope that things settle down on that front for awhile.
> 
> OK - Dumb question!?! I have this quote from Monty Python's Holy Grail (btw, great movie) Anyone know where it came from?
> 
> We had tons of snow here on friday but thankfully it is all gone now.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver;10905373
> 
> [B*
> Me:[/B] went for energy session yesterday and she told me "you heart is so heavy with sorrow sorrow sorrow..." then she said but we'll keep working on it. trying to distract myself and not dwell too much on it...
> 
> I love energy work, it really helps!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well I'm on 8 DPO and I'm having a hard time waiting til I can test. I'm not going to test til 10 DPO at the earliest and will try to wait til 12 DPO, but I'm not sure I can do that









The pregnancy tests are calling my name. Hush, O siren of the bathroom cabinet.









I'm 8 days DPO too and I was thinking of waiting 10 more days because I am afraid.
The way I feel though is that I have PMS right now and AF should be on her way. Hopefully I am wrong!

You go first...LOL

I am not only tossing baby dust at you I am shoveling it!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I am going to test Friday. I will be 18DPO. Hoping and praying!









:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I can be added to the TWW list just so I can see it in print to make myself crazier. I'm trying not to get too hopeful since my body is a hormonal mess from the m/c & d&c. A lower temp and PMS symptoms sent me down that ugly spiral yesterday to the point I was bawling in the Walmart parking lot.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
this morning i POAS and i did the test right, and it was a BFN. we'll see. i don't have high hopes with the migraine i've got that REFUSES to go away. with it being cd22, anything could happen but i think AF is on her way. b*tch. anyways, i have to go do a followup UA today (for that lovely ovulation-timed UTI that i got Easter weekend) to make sure everything cleared up. We got about 5" of new snow and the sun is shining so i'm pretty much hating it. could it BE any brighter out there??? ouch









Hope you all have a great day, or at any rate better than mine LOL. at least the potty issue with my 4yo is doing better. We made her a checklist of everything she should do in the course of a day. Since backing off and letting HER take charge of things blew up in my face and she kept having accidents, I cracked down and made her go in there once at the top of every hour and haven't had an accident since. This morning she already went which was one of the items on her checklist (to pee at least 3x a day) so that's something







i should have thought to pray upon her anal retentiveness earlier with this list, it's gotten her to do things that are normally a struggle every day, like brushing teeth, using potty, eating a meal, etc. i just hope it keeps rocking and the novelty doesn't wear off!









about the test. Great idea about the checklist!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Me - I'm with Red Jen; I might be pg. I told DH this morning that I might be and he said "that's funny, I noticed your boobs were bigger this morning". I've been having tons of symptoms - peeing every hour, sore boobs, exhaustion and I guess bigger boobs now - but I'm scared to test. I'm not certain how many dpo's I am because my cycles were still shortening from Norah's birth. The first one was 34 days, second was 29 days, and if I pay attention to my symptoms this one was probably 26 or 27 days. So I am probably past 14 dpo but I may not be (I didn't chart and I didn't use opks this time). So if I take 29 days as my cycle length, af would be due on Thursday. So I may wait until the weekend to test. I know that you all probably think that is weird but I'm too scared to see a positive or a negative. But, I'm certain that I am pg now, I just don't know if it will stick. So, I'm waiting with Jen.









:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I cried at work yesterday. My boss brought up the m/c in my quarterly review meeting. A lot of "I know you made, and surpassed your numbers, despite having had a difficult February" Lots of fun. I am one of 3 women in my office (and 27 guys). He was obviously uncomfortable with the tears.

I am CD 9 and I usually O in CD 13, so unless the m/c is still messing with my cycles, I am hoping to catch the eggie this weekend.









and





















for this weekend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i ovulated last night. natalie has been sick and her sleeping is wonky, so i got her to sleep at about 1 am on the sofa and then came to bed. bill saw my + opk yesterday and he said he would 'make magic' when i came to bed! so, at 1 am we bd and we both instantly went to sleep. i was awaked at around 4 am with the sharpest, stabbing pain in my left side. there was another, and a few seconds later, a smaller one. the whole thing lasted about a minute. i had a similar experience last month, on the right side. there is NO DOUBT that i ovulated today, cd 14! woot!!!

Sorry your lo is sick.





















I hope you caught that egg!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* As noted above, I'm just... INTRESTED in DH right now. I know I'm getting pretty close to ovulation, and usually that's when my libido picks up too... Who knows. I wouldn't be mad if we did catch this one, but I would rather wait. I only have to wait this cycle out, if my calculations are correct..

5" of miserable snow yesterday. If it weren't so beautiful I'd be crabbier, but it is, so I'm not. I'm just so OVER winter, you know? It's supposed to be in the 50's by Friday, so all of this will be gone.

DH has an interview tomorrow for a job he doesn't know if he wants and is talking to another company about a job that he thinks he does want. I just hope that things settle down on that front for awhile.









it sounds like you have a lot going on. It will not last and things will work out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Hi all!








Still waiting to "O" here. OPK's are getting darker..so today or tomorrow maybe? I'm sleepy & need a nap. We were out of town all day yesterday & switching alltitudes like that kicks my butt it seems. Taking it easy today. maybe a nap. rest for BD later
























Have fun!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
me:
Ultrasound for







is tomorrow. Can't wait!
I also want to say I LOVE my MIL!!! She came over yesterday and asked how I was feeling and I said, "Sick and tired!" and she smiled real big with tears in her eyes an said, "Yay!"







:

Yay for your appointment! Your mil sounds very loving.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* went for energy session yesterday and she told me "you heart is so heavy with sorrow sorrow sorrow..." then she said but we'll keep working on it. trying to distract myself and not dwell too much on it...









Hopefully the sessions will help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: DD1's CF test is most likely inconclusive because she was too dehydrated. DH and I are going to continue to TTC for now since we are very hopefully that the test will be negative anyway. If she does get a positive result though we might take a break from TTC for while. But for now we are still trying, I wont O until next week though.

When will your dd take the test again?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well I'm on 8 DPO and I'm having a hard time waiting til I can test. I'm not going to test til 10 DPO at the earliest and will try to wait til 12 DPO, but I'm not sure I can do that









The pregnancy tests are calling my name. Hush, O siren of the bathroom cabinet.

















Wait a few more days at least.







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I'm 8 days DPO too and I was thinking of waiting 10 more days because I am afraid.
The way I feel though is that I have PMS right now and AF should be on her way. Hopefully I am wrong!
















:







:

*me:* I just saw this on another thread. http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html?cpg=70H I want it!


----------



## skybluepink02

Ohhh I want that too.... but, is that a joke site? Surely it's not real for 18 bucks.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Ohhh I want that too.... but, is that a joke site? Surely it's not real for 18 bucks.









It is a joke! I tried to put it in a cart, and it said it was an april fools joke.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Blissfullyloving*Carbon-Based Lifeforms Detected....that's funny. i just need a really..really....really good OPK & I'd be happy...maybe?
*Kayda's mom* & Skybluepink02well, you must have a lot of willpower..cause a lot of us on here would be on a crazzzy peeing frenzzy come 10DPO & we thought there were any hopes of a BFP







sooooo in 2 more days you will be 10DPO














You know best though.







(((sometimes I feel like a HPT pusher. you know, like I sell them or something)))) I want everyone to teset & get BFP's









*Dreamweaver*Hearts take a long time to heal.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well I'm on 8 DPO and I'm having a hard time waiting til I can test. I'm not going to test til 10 DPO at the earliest and will try to wait til 12 DPO, but I'm not sure I can do that









The pregnancy tests are calling my name. Hush, O siren of the bathroom cabinet.









You can't ignore the call. it will get louder


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Kayda's mom* & Skybluepink02well, you must have a lot of willpower..cause a lot of us on here would be on a crazzzy peeing frenzzy come 10DPO & we thought there were any hopes of a BFP







sooooo in 2 more days you will be 10DPO














You know best though.







(((sometimes I feel like a HPT pusher. you know, like I sell them or something)))) I want everyone to teset & get BFP's









You own stock in HPTs don't you? C'mon admit it









It's getting harder and harder to ignore that call. I'm afraid I might cave tomorrow, but I'm trying to hold strong. I'd rather torture myself by waiting than torture myself with a premature negative test.


----------



## happylemon

Well I guess they did get enough sweat to run DD test and it came back negative. What a relief! Now We can really TTC with out anything in the back of our minds. Of course we still don't know what the deal is with DD, but it might just be one of those things, we seem to have ruled out anything major.

Wow, it sounds like there will be a lot of testing going on here in the next few days! I am so excited. I want to see some BFPs!







:







:







:


----------



## happylemon

I forgot, i was going to ask if there are any internet cheapy tests anyone recommends. I am tired of spending money, even on the Dollar Tree ones. I never buy that many at once so I hate wasting them because I have to drive and get more.


----------



## Matilda_z

It's so great to hear all the positive chatter today!!

I'm still waiting for AF... grrrrr... I'm eight weeks post partum today. I'm charting and my temps are all pretty stable in the 97.20-97.30 range. I hope something happens soon.

Had some weird symptoms yesterday. I was dizzy and a little nauseated for several hours in the morning. I thought I might faint. I've never felt like that before, so I'm perplexed. DH thinks it's because I'm not eating enough (trying hard to get my weight back down), but I had some breakfast and a big sweet coffee so I don't understand.

Good luck to all the ladies who are waiting to know!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I forgot, i was going to ask if there are any internet cheapy tests anyone recommends. I am tired of spending money, even on the Dollar Tree ones. I never buy that many at once so I hate wasting them because I have to drive and get more.

I got the ones from ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/25-Early-Pregnan...QQcmdZViewItem). I did not love them, but they were cheap. They test for 20mu, but I hear that they are not that sensitive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
It's so great to hear all the positive chatter today!!

I'm still waiting for AF... grrrrr... I'm eight weeks post partum today. I'm charting and my temps are all pretty stable in the 97.20-97.30 range. I hope something happens soon.

Had some weird symptoms yesterday. I was dizzy and a little nauseated for several hours in the morning. I thought I might faint. I've never felt like that before, so I'm perplexed. DH thinks it's because I'm not eating enough (trying hard to get my weight back down), but I had some breakfast and a big sweet coffee so I don't understand.

Good luck to all the ladies who are waiting to know!!

Is it possible that you had a sugar surge from the big sweet coffee and then it dropped. I know that I get that feeling when my sugar drastically drops (especially if I add in caffeine).

Hopefully AF will arrive soon.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*Sarah*, glad to hear all's good with your DD, phew! must be hard waiting to know...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
It's so great to hear all the positive chatter today!!

I'm still waiting for AF... grrrrr... I'm eight weeks post partum today. I'm charting and my temps are all pretty stable in the 97.20-97.30 range. I hope something happens soon.

Had some weird symptoms yesterday. I was dizzy and a little nauseated for several hours in the morning. I thought I might faint. I've never felt like that before, so I'm perplexed. DH thinks it's because I'm not eating enough (trying hard to get my weight back down), but I had some breakfast and a big sweet coffee so I don't understand.

Good luck to all the ladies who are waiting to know!!









. hope you feel better soon and that AF shows up at the right time. Thinking of you often.


----------



## Matilda_z

Thanks Dreamweaver!

I'm thinking fertile thoughts. *grin*


----------



## A Mothers Love

*HPT's ...&...OPK's*

http://www.saveontests.com/
http://www.anotherblessing.com/tests.shtml


----------



## plaidpineapple

Just checking in! CD 16 or 17 (I think?), waiting for AF so we can try again! Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## i0lanthe

plaidpineapple - I hope the wait goes by quickly!

Matilda_Z - I hope AF shows up soon for you. I agree with the sugar drop = dizzy thing (at least it's a happier thought than "maybe it's a virus that has been going around here"







)

sarah2881 - I'm so glad you got good news on your DD's test.

skybluepink02 and Kayda's Mom - hang in there!








:







:

BlissfullyLoving - that link is hysterical! Thanks for posting it, I totally forgot thinkgeek always has some really funny fake stuff on April 1









Sioko - what a nice MIL! Best wishes for a lovely u/s







:

A Mothers Love - wishing you good luck for catching the egg









apmama2myboo -







Amen, hormones do suck. Good luck with the dinosaur modeling (my dd also likes dinosaurs more than dolls.)

xakana - I get you, I just have no personal experience with not-trying-either-way (I'm not sure how that happened), only "full steam ahead" at the extremes







:

barose - I looked at your chart and I agree it could be 2DPO.







:

Olerica - good luck to your DH! I would be climbing the walls if it snowed here again (not that I haven't seen freak mid-April snow here before.. more than once.. but not 5"), I hope the 50s show up there real quick.

boobs4milk - yay for O!







: I hope Natalie is feeling better soon.

veganmama719 - that sounds like a very hard meeting







Good luck catching that egg









namaste_mom - sending you lots of sticky thoughts!

momoftworedheads -







: sticky baby dust thoughts for you too!

me: wore my white undies today ("probably 7dpo") hoping to see some nice reliable implantation spotting, but to no avail. They remain white. Bah, humbug. Time to start resigning myself to 2009 I think (this could take a while in my present mood







definitely need the head start.)


----------



## TayTaysMama

You can move me to somewhere. I don't know where. Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.

I know there is a lot to respond to and hopefully I will be in a better mood to do it later. I just don't have the strength in me to do it now.


----------



## i0lanthe

TayTaysMama I'm sorry about AF


----------



## Sioko

s sorry TayTaysmama


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: wore my white undies today ("probably 7dpo") hoping to see some nice reliable implantation spotting, but to no avail. They remain white. Bah, humbug. Time to start resigning myself to 2009 I think (this could take a while in my present mood







definitely need the head start.)

I did not have implantation spotting with either pregnancy...do not give up hope yet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
You can move me to somewhere. I don't know where. Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.









Sorry about AF


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
You can move me to somewhere. I don't know where. Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.

I know there is a lot to respond to and hopefully I will be in a better mood to do it later. I just don't have the strength in me to do it now.

I am so sorry


----------



## boobs4milk

thank you all for your good thoughts!

dreamweaver-hoping your dd gets well, soon!!!

sarah-i'm so relieved for you and your dd!!!

sioko-best wishes for a bean heartbeat today!

jenny-big hugs...i hope you get back to 'normal' (whatever that is!) soon!

DO NOT USE SAVEONTESTS.COM i paid extra for the fast shipping and it took them OVER 2 wks to get to me!!!!

me- well, i ovulated on cd 13! may i please be moved to waiting to know??? thank you! we are feeling a bit better today...but i found more teeth in natalie's mouth. poor thing has a cold AND teething!

olerica-good luck to your dh!

iolanthe- hugs...i'll keep hoping for you!

taytay'smom- hugs, sorry the wretched witch found you!

hope you all have a wonderful day!

sbp and kayda- bfp wishes!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
You can move me to somewhere. I don't know where. Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.

I know there is a lot to respond to and hopefully I will be in a better mood to do it later. I just don't have the strength in me to do it now.









I'm sorry your in such a funk.

Me - Had my appointment yesterday and it went really well. I liked the midwife a lot, she delivers in a hospital, but is known for extremely low intervention rates and low c/s transfers. And she is one of few who will take a VBAC in the hospital.

The bumps are called Nabothian Cysts and they are harmless! She said my cervix looks nice and healthy, lol. She told me to up my intake of folic acid and to keep taking prenatals, and to also add cranberry and garlic to my diet to fight off UTIs and anything else that might be "off". So, we're in the clear for TTC with no worries. Big weight off my back.

FF is giving me the wrong O date again, its off by one or two days. Its saying I o'd on Sunday, but I *know* it was Friday night or Saturday so I'm going to override it. Very annoying. I never got a positive OPK, but it was at its darkest on Thursday night, then almost non existenet Fri, Sat and Sun, plus all my EWCM dried up on Saturday.

What do you all think?

Liz


----------



## apmama2myboo

first,







s to TayTay's, and sarah2881 i am right there with you guys. annoyed and frustrated with my body. you're in good company. we'll get past it. just sucks for now doesn't it??? you never really know what is going on, and when you DO find out what's up, you wish it would just get over with so you can move on. It's so frustrating. I've had a migraine for A FULL FREAKIN WEEK as of this morning, and yesterday had a followup UA for that UTI i had and im in the clear, but waiting for AF and they gave me a tetanus shot as i was overdue so now my arm hurts to round it all off.









Liz, that's great news, I am glad you found someone you're comfortable with and that the bumps are nothing to worry about! that must be a big weight off your shoulders.

sioko, your MIL sounds awesome. I wish mine was that cool. LOL. that's very nice to have that support









b4m, teething plus a cold is terrible, your poor LO. I'm sure she is very snuggly now so i would eat that up while I could







got fingers crossed for you!

sarah2881, what a relief! you must be so happy!

nothing new here. Waiting for the migraine from hell to go away and waiting for AF to show up, or not, god i don't know.







stupid freakin body! get with the program! *sigh*

hope you all have a good day and i want to see more BFPs here, ladies!


----------



## barose

*TaTaysMom* - apmama2myboo I am so sorry you're going through so much. I understand frustration with one's body. It's hard to stay positive at that point.









*ScootchsMom* - congrats on finding a good midwife!

*boobs4milk* - Congrats on O!!

*i0lanthe* - I know about the white undies! Actually, mine are more "natural" colored (organic) and I check all the time though I didn't get implantation bleeding with my last pregnancy.

*Plaidpineapple* - I hope AF comes ASAP









*Matilda_z* - Sugar can definitely make you crash.









*Me:* Please move me to *waiting to know*! I am 3 DPO today (finally!)


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: wore my white undies today ("probably 7dpo") hoping to see some nice reliable implantation spotting, but to no avail. They remain white. Bah, humbug. Time to start resigning myself to 2009 I think (this could take a while in my present mood







definitely need the head start.)

Don't give up hope. I have never had implantation bleeding with my 3 pregnancies....two of which were carried to term.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
You can move me to somewhere. I don't know where. Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.

I call that CD1. Seriously, on another site, we're allowed to type in our moods and when AF shows, my mood is "CD1" which is just like you described.







Every bloody month.

*apmama*--sorry you're going through so much!

*barose*--hooray for O! Good luck--I see good timing!!

*i0lanthe*--I didn't have implantation bleeding with Lilly.

saveontests--I do have to say, I had no problem with their shipping or I'd never have recommended them in the first place. But they are cheapest if you don't mind waiting







apparently, just don't pay for the extra fast shipping!

me: my mom's surgery went fine, but apparently her gallbladder was "rotten" and they're putting in a heart catheter and she doesn't get to go home today like she hoped. Which she had to call and tell me at 9 in the freaking morning. Sure, that's only a couple hours before I usually get up, but that means I talked, tried to go back to sleep, got back to sleep and she CALLED BACK. So my temp was way freaking high from having to, again, roll carefully over Lilly, reach for the phone and talk, within a two hour span. Definitely invalid. Shouldn't bother me, since we're not trying, but I still want to know when to expect AF. And I'm still cramping on and off (CD9). I think it's the endo, come back. Probably exacerbated by the cesarean. It's making me cramp when dtd again (well, once anyway, thankfully it doesn't happen much). Oh, I hate it! I forgot about the 'painful sex' part of it because it had been so long since I'd had major symptoms. And with my libido back... argh!! I hate being worried I'm going to feel like I'm having a charlie horse in my uterus. But dtd used to relieve the cramping, not bring it on full force. Again, I blame the cesarean. I've read of women who can't even achieve O after them, so I shouldn't complain, I suppose. *sigh* Oh, and I'm b****y and irritable and feel so rotten that if AF hadn't been pretty normal, I'd test despite her. And I gained 3lbs in the last two months (might be 5, but I didn't have my glasses on, so I wasn't certain, I should weigh again this morning with my glasses). I feel like a lame horse right now--I can't do anything right with my body. I'm just looking for the farmer with the shotgun.


----------



## so confused!

Hi everyone, this thread sounds great and I really need some people who understand me right now. The people around me just dont know how it feels or what to say....its so frustrating!

I joined MDC two years ago after my first m/c at 5 weeks. I found out I was pg again on the 17th of March (last month)...I was soooo happy! i have been wanting to have a baby for sooo long! Then on the 26th of March I started bleeding, bled for a few hours with clots. I was 5 weeks 2 days pg.Went for an ultrasound and there was nothing. I stopped bleeding and then started again on the 31st. I had very heavy bleeding with alot of clots yesterday....today it seems to be stopping. Had a blood test and hcg has gone down to 14. My Dr thinks that I will m/c naturally and wont need a D & C.

Dh and I want to try again immediatly. So my question is when do u think I will O,from ur own experiences. Do i count the first day of m/c 26th as CD 1 or when I started bleeding again on the 31st as CD 1??? Which days should I BD?My cycles are usually 24-28 days. And I usually O CD12-15.

Also when i charted I found that my luteal phase is usually 12 days but sometimes its 9 or 10 days. Does that mean I have a luteal phase defect? I plan on going on the progesterone injections the next time I conceive. Any thoughts on that will also be greatly appreciated.

Goodluck to all u ladies waiting to O,waiting to know....I hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## namaste_mom

barose - Good Luck









apmama ((HUGS)))

Scootch - yeah for just cysts!!

b4m Jen - Good Luck







I'm really hoping for you this month!!

taytay (((HGUS)))

i0lanthe - you cracked me up with your white undies

Hi plaidpineapple

Matilda - I can understand why you are not eating but you need to make sure you are eating healthy (((HUGS)))

sarah - yeah for the negative test on your dd, whew

Red Jen - update?

Me- just waiting TMI - has a few brown spots yesterday in undies but it is very old blood. Not too concerned. AF is supposed to start tomorrow, if I had a 29 day cycle. I told DH I may test on Friday but I may chicken out also and wait until Monday too. Just waiting.....


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so confused!* 
Hi everyone, this thread sounds great and I really need some people who understand me right now. The people around me just dont know how it feels or what to say....its so frustrating!

I joined MDC two years ago after my first m/c at 5 weeks. I found out I was pg again on the 17th of March (last month)...I was soooo happy! i have been wanting to have a baby for sooo long! Then on the 26th of March I started bleeding, bled for a few hours with clots. I was 5 weeks 2 days pg.Went for an ultrasound and there was nothing. I stopped bleeding and then started again on the 31st. I had very heavy bleeding with alot of clots yesterday....today it seems to be stopping. Had a blood test and hcg has gone down to 14. My Dr thinks that I will m/c naturally and wont need a D & C.

Dh and I want to try again immediatly. So my question is when do u think I will O,from ur own experiences. Do i count the first day of m/c 26th as CD 1 or when I started bleeding again on the 31st as CD 1??? Which days should I BD?My cycles are usually 24-28 days. And I usually O CD12-15.

Also when i charted I found that my luteal phase is usually 12 days but sometimes its 9 or 10 days. Does that mean I have a luteal phase defect? I plan on going on the progesterone injections the next time I conceive. Any thoughts on that will also be greatly appreciated.

Goodluck to all u ladies waiting to O,waiting to know....I hope we all get our BFP's soon!

















I am so sorry you're going throug this right now. I cant answer your question, but I'm sure someone here can.


----------



## apmama2myboo

so confused!, i hope you get the answers you want. I wish i could help you.

as for implantation, with my dd, i had spotting at 6w, it went away after like 2 days and i didn't have any spotting after that. hth

i'm so nauseated today but i don't know if it's the migraine that is still wearing me down, or if it's something else. either way i feel pretty sick. i'm at cd23, so if AF is gonna show up i wish she'd get her ass in gear, i'm sick of waiting!

xak, you and i have a lot in common right now. and for that, big







s, cause it sucks hardcore. i feel like i'm retaining enough fluid right now to supply a 3rd world country with water. it's insane. i hate it







i feel like how Fat Elvis musta felt! lol

my only saving grace today is the studio tonight.....ah wine and sweet abandon in my imagination......








s to those of you waiting, hoping, and enduring the hag that is AF. I really wanna see more BFP's up in here to cheer me up. Come on ladies, give me hope!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Holy cow, I am having major computer issues today, and this is my third try at posting, duh!

TayTay's,







sorry for the disappointment.

i0lanthe, no implantation bleeding does not have to mean anything, like others said! I never had those. still holding hope for you!!!







:

ScoothsMom, yeah! I am glad all is well, and that you found someone who sounds awesome!!









apmama, HEADACHES GO AWAY!! bOO!!

xak, gosh, it has been rough...







you sound really frustrated. hope things look up soon.

So-confused, welcome and







for your loss. I have no experience with charts but I am sure you will find answers here.

D,







:







:







:

so dd's fever is finally gone, but her bloodwork shows calcium and iron levels are very low. not sure why, maybe infection related. so we are homebound for the rest of the week and working on nutritions. Hope all's well!!!


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - MDC is really slow today, I don't know what the problem is. I hope your dd's levels come up so that she is not prone to catching something else

xak - so glad your mom's surgery went fine, yikes pain s*x sounds horrible

so-confused -- I'm sorry for you loss, I'm not one to ask about CD's but (((HUGS))). I would try to lengthen that luteal phase, the ladies here will have some suggestions for that I'm sure.


----------



## veganmama719

TayTays mom an everyone else AF found, I'm sorry. Be gentle with yourselves.

i0lanthe, thinking of you

so confused, I am sorry for your loss. I counted the day of the actual m/c as cd 1 and I did O 23 days later, which is about 10 days later for me. i do know other women who m/c around the same time as me did not O the m/c cycle, had annovulatory cycles and then got AF sooner than I did.
My LP is ALWAYS 14 days and it was 10 days the m/c cycle. Also my first post mc/ AF was preceded by 2 days of spotting (never happens to me), AF was slightly heavier and a day longer than usual and finished off with 2 days of spotting where I normally only have 1.
So I do think it takes the body a while to get back to normal.
I was 7w1d when I m/c and it was a natural m/c, no D&C.
9 to 10 LPs are indeed indicative of a luteal phase deficit. You could take natural progesterone cream or you could see a traditional chinese medicine doctor to help you determine the casue of the defect and fix it. Good luck!

AFM, CD 10, gearing up to o!


----------



## Olerica

*ScootchsMom:* Yea for a midwife that you like that will do vbac and double yea for harmless cysts. What a relief for you on both fronts!

BTW, I honestly think that FF is right on your date. That's just my opinion though.

*so confused!:* I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know the answer on your CD questions or when you'll ovulate. I'd talk to your medical professional about your LP though.

*namaste_mom:* I hope the spotting is implantation rather than AF.

*Tay-Tay's Mom:* Sorry AF came.

*Me:* just hanging out, enjoying the miracle that is my body & the miracle that is DH's body too... waiting to o and stuff.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*ScootchsMom*, it looks like Friday to me. Congrats on a good appointment with the midwife. She sounds great!

*apmama2myboo*, I hope your migraine goes away soon!









*barose*,








:

*xakana*, happy to hear your mom's surgery went well.







sorry about the endo acting up. I hope you are feeling better soon!

*so confused!*, welcome. I am so sorry for your loss. I counted the last day of my miscarriage as cd1. I just chose this arbitrarily...I would guess cd1 should be the day that your hcg levels are 0. It took me a long time to get back _normal_. It will depend on how long it takes your hcg levels to get to 0 for your body to start to build up the lining again. You will not ovulate for two weeks after that. It took me over eight weeks to 0 even though my hcg was 0, so I guess it all depends. I used vitex to get things back, and it also lengthened my lp. It was around 10 days and last cycle it was 14.

*namaste_mom*,







: (biting my fingernails in anticipation!)

*DreamWeaver*, sending your dd healthy thoughts!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so confused!* 
Dh and I want to try again immediatly. So my question is when do u think I will O,from ur own experiences. Do i count the first day of m/c 26th as CD 1 or when I started bleeding again on the 31st as CD 1???

It's hard to tell. I'd count the repeat bleeding as CD1 I suppose if you totally stopped and started again. I O'd exactly normal if my temps were right after my miscarriage, by counting the first day of the miscarriage as CD1. But I didn't have repeat bleeding. Sorry to welcome you and I hope your stay is short. As for your LP--yes, it sounds like something may be wrong. I'm on vitex this month (thank you for reminding me to take it, lol) to try to get my cycle steady and regular and help me conceive. It worked before, but that's the cycle I had a m/c, so I hadn't tried it again. Now I think maybe it was because I only took it one cycle and stopped at O. So I'm trying it through this whole cycle this time (hmm, wonder if that's why the cramps and increased libido?) and into the next to see if it works better this time.

Thanks everyone, by the by.

me: So I re-weighed myself and I've actually lost a pound, not gained any. Because the scale was not zeroed! It was registering 5 lbs O_O with nothing on it. So I zeroed it and put on my glasses and lo and behold, 209. A pound less than last month. Go figure. I'd still like to be back down to 185 where I was before the surgery (I'm at least not back to 255--my pre-pregnancy [Lilly] weight).


----------



## happylemon

April has started off with a bang!! So many posts and updates already, I know I have missed lots of people!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
You can move me to somewhere. I don't know where. Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.

I know there is a lot to respond to and hopefully I will be in a better mood to do it later. I just don't have the strength in me to do it now.











*boobs4milk* Yay for ovulation!









*ScootchsMom* I am glad that you can now TTC with more confidence! Also, FF is not always right, I would probably override it in this case too.

*barose* Yay for ovulation!







I want to see some more BFPs this month!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 

nothing new here. Waiting for the migraine from hell to go away and waiting for AF to show up, or not, god i don't know.








stupid freakin body! get with the program! *sigh*












*xakana* I am glad the surgery went well for your Mom. I am sorry you are having to deal with all this right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *so confused!* 
Hi everyone, this thread sounds great and I really need some people who understand me right now. The people around me just dont know how it feels or what to say....its so frustrating!

I joined MDC two years ago after my first m/c at 5 weeks. I found out I was pg again on the 17th of March (last month)...I was soooo happy! i have been wanting to have a baby for sooo long! Then on the 26th of March I started bleeding, bled for a few hours with clots. I was 5 weeks 2 days pg.Went for an ultrasound and there was nothing. I stopped bleeding and then started again on the 31st. I had very heavy bleeding with alot of clots yesterday....today it seems to be stopping. Had a blood test and hcg has gone down to 14. My Dr thinks that I will m/c naturally and wont need a D & C.

Dh and I want to try again immediatly. So my question is when do u think I will O,from ur own experiences. Do i count the first day of m/c 26th as CD 1 or when I started bleeding again on the 31st as CD 1??? Which days should I BD?My cycles are usually 24-28 days. And I usually O CD12-15.

Also when i charted I found that my luteal phase is usually 12 days but sometimes its 9 or 10 days. Does that mean I have a luteal phase defect? I plan on going on the progesterone injections the next time I conceive. Any thoughts on that will also be greatly appreciated.

Goodluck to all u ladies waiting to O,waiting to know....I hope we all get our BFP's soon!









I am sorry for your losses.
As far as charting goes, I counted the very first day I started bleeding as CD1, I did not ovulate that cycle and started a new cycle a month later. Everyone is different, so it is hard to say if you will O or not, and if you do it may be delayed. My suggestion, if you really want to TTC this cycle, would be to just dtd every other day. I hope you are able to conceive again soon though







.

me: Thanks for all the warm thought about my DD. I am really relieved it is not cystic fibrosis, but we still can't figure out why her little body wont absorbed any nutrients or fats. She has not lost any weight yet, which is good, but she hasn't gained anything either. I think in the last 7 months she has gained just a few ounces.

Today has been a roller coaster ride. There are preggo bellies popping out everywhere now and I have heard so many insensitive comments the past few days. Nothing to intentionally hurt my feelings, but they still hurt.


----------



## heatherh

*namaste_mom* -







: So hopeful for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I am going to test Friday. I will be 18DPO. Hoping and praying!

And you!







:

*veganmama719* - I can't imagine my boss bringing that up at work. Nobody at work has a clue. On the one hand, they can't add to my support system but I just don't want to deal with all this at work. It's a difficult situation all around. I work with a lot of guys, so tears at work are definitely something I try very hard to avoid. GL this weekend!

*boobs4milk* -







: I hope you caught that egg! Sounds like that was just perfect timing! Go DH!







I had the stabbing pain in left side, but it usually happens a few days before I O. I think today's the day (CD17! Woohoo!). Hope Natalie's feeling better ASAP.

*apmama2myboo* - Yep, HORMONES SUCK.

*Sioko* - Hoping things go well at your appt!! Your MIL rocks!

*sarah2881* - SO GLAD to hear your daughter's test came back -!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Hearts take a long time to heal.









Word.

*Matilda_z* -







Who knows, it could be some weird PP hormone shift, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Is there a spot on that list called Annoyed, angry and sad??? AF showed up yesterday afternoon.

Yep, we optimistically call it waiting to O.







: We hear ya! Sorry she showed









*ScootchsMom* - Yeah! for good news from your appointment!

*apmama2myboo* - Hope you're 100% soon!









*xakana* -









Welcome, *so confused!*! I'm so sorry you're going through all that. I think Oing after a m/c is totally random for everybody. The earlier the m/c the sooner you'll O again in general. Cycles can change quite a bit after a m/c (including LP length, etc) so I would suggest you try charting for at least awhile to see how things look. Can I add you to the first post under in our thoughts?

OK, I updated a lot of stuff just now so if you want me to modify your data on the first post, just let me know! Post here or PM is fine. Also, any new ideas/suggestions for changes?


----------



## Amydoula

will do personals tonight after DS is in bed but wanted to update there is still hope for me this month. I'm getting crazy CM again and that begining of an ache in my side. Yippeee! I have no idea why my boobs are this sore this early but I'm liking the other signs.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: Thanks for all the warm thought about my DD. I am really relieved it is not cystic fibrosis, but we still can't figure out why her little body wont absorbed any nutrients or fats. She has not lost any weight yet, which is good, but she hasn't gained anything either. I think in the last 7 months she has gained just a few ounces.

Today has been a roller coaster ride. There are preggo bellies popping out everywhere now and I have heard so many insensitive comments the past few days. Nothing to intentionally hurt my feelings, but they still hurt.

I'll have to go back to March to read what you wrote about your daughter, but could it be celiac disease (the inability to digest gluten)? Just something to look at.

I'm sorry that you are having a roller coaster ride today. I hope that things level off for you soon!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: Thanks for all the warm thought about my DD. I am really relieved it is not cystic fibrosis, but we still can't figure out why her little body wont absorbed any nutrients or fats. She has not lost any weight yet, which is good, but she hasn't gained anything either. I think in the last 7 months she has gained just a few ounces.

Today has been a roller coaster ride. There are preggo bellies popping out everywhere now and I have heard so many insensitive comments the past few days. Nothing to intentionally hurt my feelings, but they still hurt.









I hope you get answers about your daughter soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
will do personals tonight after DS is in bed but wanted to update there is still hope for me this month. I'm getting crazy CM again and that begining of an ache in my side. Yippeee! I have no idea why my boobs are this sore this early but I'm liking the other signs.









:


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'll have to go back to March to read what you wrote about your daughter, but could it be celiac disease (the inability to digest gluten)? Just something to look at.

I'm sorry that you are having a roller coaster ride today. I hope that things level off for you soon!









DD had an endoscopy two weeks ago and they took a biopsy. It came back negative for celiac and no other signs of allergies were seen. When I talk to the GI specialist next I am going to ask if it might still be a gluten sensitivity without actually being celiac.


----------



## Sioko

*sarah2881*







s Geez what happened to tact?? Ignore 'em. Everyone else may be running to the baby sale, but you're a bit more choosey that's all...







s I'm glad DD is not CF + I hope ya'll can figure it all out soon and it's easy to fix!







:

*Xak* I've lost weight too! Though it's not from m/s since I haven't _actually_ gotten sick sick yet. It always bothers me when I lose weight.

*me*
WE'VE GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!!!
















We didn't tell DD's anything before we went in, although DD2 has been drawing lots of babies and mommies lately. We explained that we were gonna look in mommy's tummy and see a black circle. But we didn't say what would be in it. Then the doc. came in and we saw the peanut right away! He said, "There's the baby!" and DD1 looked up, "There's a baby in mommy's tummy?!" and we said Yup! They both got real excited and we showed them the little blinky heartbeat... It was great! Baby is in the right place!!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*me*
WE'VE GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!!!
















We didn't tell DD's anything before we went in, although DD2 has been drawing lots of babies and mommies lately. We explained that we were gonna look in mommy's tummy and see a black circle. But we didn't say what would be in it. Then the doc. came in and we saw the peanut right away! He said, "There's the baby!" and DD1 looked up, "There's a baby in mommy's tummy?!" and we said Yup! They both got real excited and we showed them the little blinky heartbeat... It was great! Baby is in the right place!!!!























Oh, that made me cry!














:







:







Yay!


----------



## heatherh

*Sioko*, that is AWESOME news. Your story made me cry. In a good way.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Sioko, you give me hope! that's wonderful news, congrats on the hb!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Sioko*That is just super great news!

*Amydoula*Yes, signs sound good!! i hope they are bfp signs









*Xakana*Glad you got that scale @ zero. i have a digital scale,...so i likely weigh what it says I do..darn









*Olerica*You are so positive









*ScootchsMom,*Glad you have a clear green light. no worries!!









*Tay-Tay's Mom*AF sucks









*so confused!*







WELCOME, but







take it easy for a while.








everyone

*I can't stop yawning*It seems "O"ing makes me sleepy.:yawning:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello everyone I have a lot to read so I will be quick.

Could you have spotting on CD 30? If not I am about to have AF and be at CD 1 again! How I hate this!!!! Arrgh!

Congrats on the HB Sioko!

Take care!
Jen


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello everyone I have a lot to read so I will be quick.

Could you have spotting on CD 29? If not I am about to have AF and be at CD 1 again! How I hate this!!!! Arrgh!

Congrats on the HB Sioko!

Take care!
Jen

How long are your cycles?
Do you have a chart?


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*me*
WE'VE GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!!!
















We didn't tell DD's anything before we went in, although DD2 has been drawing lots of babies and mommies lately. We explained that we were gonna look in mommy's tummy and see a black circle. But we didn't say what would be in it. Then the doc. came in and we saw the peanut right away! He said, "There's the baby!" and DD1 looked up, "There's a baby in mommy's tummy?!" and we said Yup! They both got real excited and we showed them the little blinky heartbeat... It was great! Baby is in the right place!!!!























YES! WooHoo! That made me soooooo happy to read!

Liz


----------



## DreamWeaver

*Sioko* you just made my day!!







happy and teary for you... Go baby Go!!!

Red Jen, I have no answer but keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## namaste_mom

Red Jen - I think frf had spotting when she was getting ready to start AF. You can check the beginning of March or End of February threads or just ask her. I think it is fairly common to spot when AF is supposed to be due because your body is trying to start it but the hormones aren't letting it. I also think it matter what color, is it brown -- old blood -- good ; it is red -- new blood -- bad

Good news Sioko, yippee


----------



## momoftworedheads

D-Thanks. I think I may be out again this month. I have an acupuncture appointment next week and I spoke to a HB MW today so I am getting all my ducks in a row (so to speak).

Hope this is the month for you!

Jen-Hooray for O! Hope you caught the egg and that Natalie is feeling better!

Sioko-So happy for you!!!

barose - hoping and praying that this is your month as well!

AmyDoula- Good lcuk with Oing and dtd!

AML - My cycles vary from 26-28 days. I am 16 DPO. I do not chart b/c I never get 4 hours of sleep together (my kids get up during the night). I do check CM and CP.
So far spotting has been pink tinge on TP (sorry if this is TMI)

BBL! Got to go and finish dinner!

Jen


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
D-Thanks. I think I may be out again this month. I have an acupuncture appointment next week and I spoke to a HB MW today so I am getting all my ducks in a row (so to speak).

Hope this is the month for you!

Jen-Hooray for O! Hope you caught the egg and that Natalie is feeling better!

Sioko-So happy for you!!!

barose - hoping and praying that this is your month as well!

AmyDoula- Good lcuk with Oing and dtd!

AML - My cycles vary from 26-28 days. I am 16 DPO. I do not chart b/c I never get 4 hours of sleep together (my kids get up during the night). I do check CM and CP.
So far spotting has been pink tinge on TP (sorry if this is TMI)

BBL! Got to go and finish dinner!

Jen

It sounds like AF may be late for you. Or you are spotting pre-af.
Tomorrow if still no AF...I say test girl


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Xak* I've lost weight too! Though it's not from m/s since I haven't _actually_ gotten sick sick yet. It always bothers me when I lose weight.

I lost 13lbs with Lilly's pregnancy (never gained), but only threw up 3 times the whole pregnancy (before delivery--threw up once during and once after the surgery). But I didn't mind and my dr wasn't worried because she was growing just fine (8lbs, 7oz fine at 42 weeks). *Congrats* on the heartbeat!! That's great!!
*
Red Jen*--I agree with AML, if you haven't started tomorrow, definitely test!


----------



## barose

*momoftworedheads* - I would definitely test tomorrow if AF doesn't show!

*Sioko* - Good news! Congrats!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko;10915780b

[B*
me[/B]
WE'VE GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!!!
















We didn't tell DD's anything before we went in, although DD2 has been drawing lots of babies and mommies lately. We explained that we were gonna look in mommy's tummy and see a black circle. But we didn't say what would be in it. Then the doc. came in and we saw the peanut right away! He said, "There's the baby!" and DD1 looked up, "There's a baby in mommy's tummy?!" and we said Yup! They both got real excited and we showed them the little blinky heartbeat... It was great! Baby is in the right place!!!!























I am so so happy for you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love;10916168
[B*
I can't stop yawning[/B]It seems "O"ing makes me sleepy.:yawning:

well you'd better get to bed then









Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Could you have spotting on CD 30? If not I am about to have AF and be at CD 1 again! How I hate this!!!! Arrgh!

Congrats on the HB Sioko!

Take care!
Jen

I hope its just spotting. I have heard that is common when you are supposed to get AF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

Me - Had my appointment yesterday and it went really well. I liked the midwife a lot, she delivers in a hospital, but is known for extremely low intervention rates and low c/s transfers. And she is one of few who will take a VBAC in the hospital.

The bumps are called Nabothian Cysts and they are harmless! She said my cervix looks nice and healthy, lol. She told me to up my intake of folic acid and to keep taking prenatals, and to also add cranberry and garlic to my diet to fight off UTIs and anything else that might be "off". So, we're in the clear for TTC with no worries. Big weight off my back.

FF is giving me the wrong O date again, its off by one or two days. Its saying I o'd on Sunday, but I *know* it was Friday night or Saturday so I'm going to override it. Very annoying. I never got a positive OPK, but it was at its darkest on Thursday night, then almost non existenet Fri, Sat and Sun, plus all my EWCM dried up on Saturday.

What do you all think?

Liz

Go with your own signs. Temping/OPK's all are very inaccurate for me



barose;10914129
me: my mom's surgery went fine said:


> Healing vibes for your mom.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *so confused!*
> Hi everyone, this thread sounds great and I really need some people who understand me right now. The people around me just dont know how it feels or what to say....its so frustrating!
> 
> I joined MDC two years ago after my first m/c at 5 weeks. I found out I was pg again on the 17th of March (last month)...I was soooo happy! i have been wanting to have a baby for sooo long! Then on the 26th of March I started bleeding, bled for a few hours with clots. I was 5 weeks 2 days pg.Went for an ultrasound and there was nothing. I stopped bleeding and then started again on the 31st. I had very heavy bleeding with alot of clots yesterday....today it seems to be stopping. Had a blood test and hcg has gone down to 14. My Dr thinks that I will m/c naturally and wont need a D & C.
> 
> Dh and I want to try again immediatly. So my question is when do u think I will O,from ur own experiences. Do i count the first day of m/c 26th as CD 1 or when I started bleeding again on the 31st as CD 1??? Which days should I BD?My cycles are usually 24-28 days. And I usually O CD12-15.
> 
> Also when i charted I found that my luteal phase is usually 12 days but sometimes its 9 or 10 days. Does that mean I have a luteal phase defect? I plan on going on the progesterone injections the next time I conceive. Any thoughts on that will also be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Goodluck to all u ladies waiting to O,waiting to know....I hope we all get our BFP's soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *namaste_mom*
> Me- just waiting TMI - has a few brown spots yesterday in undies but it is very old blood. Not too concerned. AF is supposed to start tomorrow, if I had a 29 day cycle. I told DH I may test on Friday but I may chicken out also and wait until Monday too. Just waiting.....
> 
> Thinking good thoughts for you!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver*
> Holy cow, I am having major computer issues today, and this is my third try at posting, duh!
> 
> so dd's fever is finally gone, but her bloodwork shows calcium and iron levels are very low. not sure why, maybe infection related. so we are homebound for the rest of the week and working on nutritions. Hope all's well!!!
> 
> Try giving her blackstrap molasses, preferable organic. Tons of calcium, magnesium, B6, iron and tastes good too.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Olerica;10914910
> 
> [B*
> Me:[/B] just hanging out, enjoying the miracle that is my body & the miracle that is DH's body too... waiting to o and stuff.
> 
> I LOVE this quote! I'm using this as my mantra the next couple of days.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I can't stop yawning*It seems "O"ing makes me sleepy.:yawning:

Perhaps it is fro﻿m all the _work_ that happens when you O.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Could you have spotting on CD 30? If not I am about to have AF and be at CD 1 again! How I hate this!!!! Arrgh!

I had a lot of spotting with DS. I thought AF was on her way in the early weeks.


----------



## Lindsey608

Wow, you ladies sure have been chatty!









Welcome to the new faces! I hope your stay here is short and sweet.








to those who AF found.








: to those waiting to test!!

I'm on CD 14 and waiting to O. I'm not really sure when it's going to happen.. maybe it did today? Last time I was taking B6 it moved my O day back 4 days. So I was expecting it to happen earlier this month anyway. I've had some sharp crampy pains today that I'm guessing are O pains. Of course, I don't get them every month so I don't know if they tend to happen during O or before O, kwim?










On top of it my CM, CP, and temps are being kinda wonky this cycle. I guess we'll just BD like bunnies and wait for the temp spike?


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Sioko: I cried too. I am so happy for you.

As for everybody else...
Hope this month brings good news and peace to everybody.

It's been a month since my m/c and I don't know what I would have done if it wasn't for this board. It saddens me too that I am not the new kid on the block anymore







*hugs* to the new people.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*me*
WE'VE GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!!!
















We didn't tell DD's anything before we went in, although DD2 has been drawing lots of babies and mommies lately. We explained that we were gonna look in mommy's tummy and see a black circle. But we didn't say what would be in it. Then the doc. came in and we saw the peanut right away! He said, "There's the baby!" and DD1 looked up, "There's a baby in mommy's tummy?!" and we said Yup! They both got real excited and we showed them the little blinky heartbeat... It was great! Baby is in the right place!!!!























YAY!!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
I'm on CD 14 and waiting to O. I'm not really sure when it's going to happen.. maybe it did today? Last time I was taking B6 it moved my O day back 4 days. So I was expecting it to happen earlier this month anyway. I've had some sharp crampy pains today that I'm guessing are O pains. Of course, I don't get them every month so I don't know if they tend to happen during O or before O, kwim?










On top of it my CM, CP, and temps are being kinda wonky this cycle. I guess we'll just BD like bunnies and wait for the temp spike?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Olerica*You are so positive








*I can't stop yawning*It seems "O"ing makes me sleepy.:yawning:

Thanks. Get some good rest tonight









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
WE'VE GOT A HEARTBEAT!!!!!
















We didn't tell DD's anything before we went in, although DD2 has been drawing lots of babies and mommies lately. We explained that we were gonna look in mommy's tummy and see a black circle. But we didn't say what would be in it. Then the doc. came in and we saw the peanut right away! He said, "There's the baby!" and DD1 looked up, "There's a baby in mommy's tummy?!" and we said Yup! They both got real excited and we showed them the little blinky heartbeat... It was great! Baby is in the right place!!!!























This was so beautiful! Made me teary too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
DD had an endoscopy two weeks ago and they took a biopsy. It came back negative for celiac and no other signs of allergies were seen. When I talk to the GI specialist next I am going to ask if it might still be a gluten sensitivity without actually being celiac.

I hope you get some good answers soon.

*AmyDoula:* Thanks.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Perhaps it is fro﻿m all the _work_ that happens when you O.


----------



## i0lanthe

*Sioko* - YAY so happy to hear about the heartbeat!

*Lindsey608* good luck! When things look wonky I always vote for BD like bunnies too









*momoftworedheads* I agree if AF doesn't show I would test tomorrow. It could be just one of those things that happens to some people around when AF was due (if I'm going to spot as a precursor to AF, AF is reasonable about showing up soon after, so it is not much of a wait to find out.)







:

*sarah2881* I hope you get some answers about your dd.







: hugs for your hurt feelings.

*Amydoula* ooh good luck!







:

*DreamWeaver* I hope your dd is all recuperated soon. That blackstrap molasses sounds like a good idea (on the other hand I've never tasted any straight... but it sounds good







)

*apmama2myboo* sorry you are feeling sick!









*namaste_mom*







:

*so confused!* I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't have any personal experience, mine was a d&c (I counted that as cd1 though.) I would try something for lengthening that luteal phase (when I was ttc my DD and had a stupidly-short LP from breastfeeding, I looked into b-complex vitamins and a lot of people recommended vitex as well.)

*xakana*







hope you feel better soon, I'm sorry things are acting up like that. (I've totally done that with scales... our old scale drifted constantly or else gremlins were tweaking the adjustment dial. I think i could put a name to one or two of the gremlins in fact.)

*ScootchsMom* yay, I'm glad your appointment went well! I have no qualms about bossing FF around whenever I disagree (especially if involves EWCM here, dry there) so I'd just go with your earlier O date.

*boobs4milk* aw, teething and a cold, poor little one.









*TayTaysMama*







sorry about AF!

me: yeah, I think most people have their happy surprises without seeing implantation spotting at a week post-O, but I should have added that I've had it 3 out of 3 times so in my mind it's like a really cheap (free) pregnancy test now, just for me. (could be negative and still pregnant, but probably not.)







In other news my middle brother is engaged and they are setting a wedding date and are actually going to invite people's kids (unlike the last 3 weddings that we got invited to, which we therefore couldn't attend because who hauls their kids out of town for a weekend in order to leave them with an unknown babysitter most of the time? ok, evidently the immediate relatives of these happy couples *do*, without batting an eye, but I don't think my kids could handle it.) YES! an out-of-town wedding we can actually _go_ to







I'm excited.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Well it looks like I'm out for this month. CD1 again. Strange beginning though. I usually start my cycles during the night (like after 12 mid) and it is really mucousy, like clear CM with a Red tint. I really think I am going to call theat RE again and get an appt. I am so








this month.








and







s to all here! I hope there are some BFPs soon.

Sioko- - I loved that story at your u/s it was so sweet!

Take care!

jen


----------



## xakana

*Red Jen*--sorry for AF, but honestly, looking like that, I'd still test, just to be sure. That's kinda odd.

*Kayda's mom*--I'm sorry about the first month anniversary.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Red Jen*--sorry for AF, but honestly, looking like that, I'd still test, just to be sure. That's kinda odd.

*momoftworedheads* - I was kind of thinking the same thing. If it doesn't turn into more normal AF tomorrow... I think there could still be hope.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: yeah, I think most people have their happy surprises without seeing implantation spotting at a week post-O, but I should have added that I've had it 3 out of 3 times so in my mind it's like a really cheap (free) pregnancy test now, just for me. (could be negative and still pregnant, but probably not.)







In other news my middle brother is engaged and they are setting a wedding date and are actually going to invite people's kids (unlike the last 3 weddings that we got invited to, which we therefore couldn't attend because who hauls their kids out of town for a weekend in order to leave them with an unknown babysitter most of the time? ok, evidently the immediate relatives of these happy couples *do*, without batting an eye, but I don't think my kids could handle it.) YES! an out-of-town wedding we can actually _go_ to







I'm excited.

That is great that you will get to go to the wedding. We have only had one wedding since ds was born, and they only invited guests over 21. It was a close family members. Ds was under 1, and it was two states away. I would have never left him more then a room away at that point and only with a few people. We decided not to go, called to tell them (in addition to the card), and got a much more expensive gift for them then we would have if we were going. We figured we would use the extra money that we thought we would use on the trip on it. They called us back at some point later and told us we could bring ds. Now we could not afford it! We heard that all children ended up being invited because so many people could not come if they were not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
It's been a month since my m/c and I don't know what I would have done if it wasn't for this board. It saddens me too that I am not the new kid on the block anymore







*hugs* to the new people.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well it looks like I'm out for this month. CD1 again. Strange beginning though. I usually start my cycles during the night (like after 12 mid) and it is really mucousy, like clear CM with a Red tint. I really think I am going to call theat RE again and get an appt. I am so








this month.


----------



## so confused!

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome and the advice.

heathern, you can add me to waiting to O please. Thank you.

Anyone taken the progesterone injections? Pls tell me ur experiences if you have. I know someone who had two m/cs and took progesterone injections on her 3rd pregnancy and she now has a beautiful,healthy 1 and a half yr old.

Take care ladies.....


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: yeah, I think most people have their happy surprises without seeing implantation spotting at a week post-O, but I should have added that I've had it 3 out of 3 times so in my mind it's like a really cheap (free) pregnancy test now, just for me. (could be negative and still pregnant, but probably not.)







In other news my middle brother is engaged and they are setting a wedding date and are actually going to invite people's kids (unlike the last 3 weddings that we got invited to, which we therefore couldn't attend because who hauls their kids out of town for a weekend in order to leave them with an unknown babysitter most of the time? ok, evidently the immediate relatives of these happy couples *do*, without batting an eye, but I don't think my kids could handle it.) YES! an out-of-town wedding we can actually _go_ to







I'm excited.

Very cool about the wedding! I couldn't leave DD with some unknown babysitter either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well it looks like I'm out for this month. CD1 again. Strange beginning though. I usually start my cycles during the night (like after 12 mid) and it is really mucousy, like clear CM with a Red tint. I really think I am going to call theat RE again and get an appt. I am so








this month.









I'd try to get an appointment too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
It's been a month since my m/c and I don't know what I would have done if it wasn't for this board. It saddens me too that I am not the new kid on the block anymore







*hugs* to the new people.

This board has been a great help for me too. Not sure what I'd do without the ladies here.

Me - I'm 5 or 6 DPO, and my temp dipped below the cover line, not sure if it means anything. I guess I have to see if it goes back up right?

I'm leaving for PA today, I need to get out of this city, lol. But, their coming to install my cable internet so I'll be able to get on here from there! WooHoo for no more dial-up, lol.

I can't remember who it is on here thats remodeling their bathroom, but we are too







Its been fun picking out new stuff, especially since DP has fancy taste, lol. I'll post pics when it is done.

Liz


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *so confused!* 
Thank you everyone for the warm welcome and the advice.

heathern, you can add me to waiting to O please. Thank you.

Anyone taken the progesterone injections? Pls tell me ur experiences if you have. I know someone who had two m/cs and took progesterone injections on her 3rd pregnancy and she now has a beautiful,healthy 1 and a half yr old.

Take care ladies.....









I missed welcoming you, so WELCOME









I don't know anything specifically about the injections, but I know there are pills too, and cream. I guess it depends on how low your progesterone is. My new midwife said for me to come in as soon as I have a positive test and we'll check all my levels ASAP to see if I will need anything.


----------



## boobs4milk

jen-







s! i'm sorry that old witch found you! i was hoping this was it for you









sioko-that's great news, congrats!

so confused-welcome...hope your stay here is short and sweet!

i hope we got enough bd in because now i'm sick and well...we aren't doing it anymore until i get better!

have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Hello Ladies....

I am going to try to keep up with this thread this month! Everyone has so much to say, I still have to look at my calendar to see what special my dc have in school each day.









I will also try the personals, although I'm not so good at that either








I'll just do a few at a time, bear with me...

sioko-congrats on the heartbeat







, I am so happy for you!!

so confused- welcome!

boobs4milk-I hope you feel better

momoftworedheads-









me, I _finally_ got my first pp af yesterday....exactly six weeks after. This is the last one I want to be excited about! Now we can officially ttc, yippee!


----------



## namaste_mom

Red Jen ((HUGS)) so sorry, I want this to be your month.









Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg

Oh cr*p, the name of the image gives it away....


----------



## Kayda's Mom

WOW!
I'm doing a happy dance for you








Congratulations!


----------



## apmama2myboo

namaste_mom, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

b4m-feel better soon, such a drag being sick!

momoftworedheads- I'm sorry if it's AF. last night we dtd and i *thought* when i wiped i saw pink after, but maybe i didn't. i don't know. on cd 24 here and just waiting.

me--STILL have the headache. Seriously, i'm ready to bang my head against the wall. i don't know if AF is coming or not. DH brought me home wine and chocolate (yes, he was looking to score brownie points LOL) and i didn't even touch the chocolate and it's the good stuff, so if it IS AF that's coming, it's very unlike me. got dh's work buddy helping him with hauling stuff for the bathroom so he's joining us for dinner tonight. gotta get on it and make some stuff for that although last night i already baked the dutch apple pie for dessert and made the sauce for my famous lasagna







i keep having dreams about birds with eggs in their nest they're sitting on, like my brain really can't smack me up the head with any clearer imagery can it???? lol.

hope you all have a great day! i am so encouraged with the heartbeats and bfp's up in here! keep them coming! you all give me hope!


----------



## happylemon

*momoftworedheads*







I had a really strange AF this month too. Let us know if you decide to test.

*Eliseatthebeach* I was excited to see my first AF too! I hope this is the last one for you for a long time!

*namaste_mom*







:







:







: You made my day!!!

*apmama2myboo* I am sorry you are still feeling icky. I hope the Chocolate aversion is a good sign!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
The pregnancy tests are calling my name. Hush, O siren of the bathroom cabinet.









oh, so true. My CBEFM came with 10 HPT! I don't know how I'll deal with that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I forgot, i was going to ask if there are any internet cheapy tests anyone recommends. I am tired of spending money, even on the Dollar Tree ones. I never buy that many at once so I hate wasting them because I have to drive and get more.

I've ordered from here and it arrived in a timely manner. I'm using my first OPT this afernoon so I can't comment on how good the test are, but someone else around here has ordered from them as well.
http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Red Jen ((HUGS))

Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg


















I just got back from FL. It was nice to thaw out. Dh and I are so going to be "snow birds". I've been a real temp slacker but hopefully I'll have some luck with OPT. I had O pain and mucous on Tuesday so I hope to O any day now.
While traveling we got to watch a friend's infant. Dh and I both question if we really want to go through that again (dd was a very high needs infant) but Dh had so much fun with dd at the beach and on the plane ride back doing logic puzzles, that this morning he mentioned how much light she brings to our life.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 

Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg

Oh cr*p, the name of the image gives it away....

WooHoo!!! I am so so happy for you!!!








:








:







:

What great news!!


----------



## boobs4milk

that's so awesome! congrats, d!


----------



## fallriverfox

namaste_mom! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - I'm 5 or 6 DPO, and my temp dipped below the cover line, not sure if it means anything. I guess I have to see if it goes back up right?

I'm leaving for PA today, I need to get out of this city, lol. But, their coming to install my cable internet so I'll be able to get on here from there! WooHoo for no more dial-up, lol.

I can't remember who it is on here thats remodeling their bathroom, but we are too







Its been fun picking out new stuff, especially since DP has fancy taste, lol. I'll post pics when it is done.

Liz

Can the dip be implantation?

Congrats on high speed. You will enjoy it!

It is me and apmama2myboo that are remodeling our bathrooms. Welcome to the club.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
me, I _finally_ got my first pp af yesterday....exactly six weeks after. This is the last one I want to be excited about! Now we can officially ttc, yippee!

Congrats on AF and







for this month!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg

Yay!







:







: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*





















:
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
me--STILL have the headache. Seriously, i'm ready to bang my head against the wall. i don't know if AF is coming or not. DH brought me home wine and chocolate (yes, he was looking to score brownie points LOL) and i didn't even touch the chocolate and it's the good stuff, so if it IS AF that's coming, it's very unlike me. got dh's work buddy helping him with hauling stuff for the bathroom so he's joining us for dinner tonight. gotta get on it and make some stuff for that although last night i already baked the dutch apple pie for dessert and made the sauce for my famous lasagna







i keep having dreams about birds with eggs in their nest they're sitting on, like my brain really can't smack me up the head with any clearer imagery can it???? lol.
















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I just got back from FL. It was nice to thaw out. Dh and I are so going to be "snow birds". I've been a real temp slacker but hopefully I'll have some luck with OPT. I had O pain and mucous on Tuesday so I hope to O any day now.
While traveling we got to watch a friend's infant. Dh and I both question if we really want to go through that again (dd was a very high needs infant) but Dh had so much fun with dd at the beach and on the plane ride back doing logic puzzles, that this morning he mentioned how much light she brings to our life.


----------



## barose

*namaste_mom* - Congratulations!!

*Chel* - Sounds like you had a good trip. Welcome back!

*apmama2myboo* - Sorry about your headache. I hope it lets up soon.

*Eliseatthebeach* - good luck ttc!

*boobs4milk* - healing vibes

*ScootchsMom* - I hope your temp drop is a good sign.

*Momoftworedheads* - My AF usually starts after midnight too. I wonder why that is. Sorry it started.









*Kaydas_mom* -









*Lindsey* - Sometimes my O pains start before O or right during (and a little after). Every cycle is so different&#8230;

*Me* - CD 4 nothing special going on though my breasts are much less sore at this time than last cycle. I don't know what that means though I know ever cycle is different.


----------



## xakana

First, the personals:

*Namaste Mom*--CONGRATULATIONS!! It's that love in your name! You HAD to get there this month!!







:














:







:





















:





















:





















:





















:





















:























*Elise*--hooray for pp AF! May you and she be comfortable this month and say your good-byes for a new child.

*Boob Jen*--Get well soon!!

*Now me*: Someone tell me why I'm an idiot? Why did I get stupid and POAS? I can't get a good picture for you all to tell me if I'm seeing things and DH will definitely say I am. There's a pink line, very, very faint, under the T window. I don't think I'm pregnant, so that means I had another miscarriage last month, right? Just like I was thinking, with how screwed up AF was. What should I do? Should I go to planned parenthood and get another test? Should I count it as a missed m/c and add it to my count? I don't know. I woke up with the overwhelming urge to pee in a cup. I told myself "Well, only if the test is right there". I opened the cabinet and _dug it out_--it was hiding under the toilet paper. I recalled that I said I wouldn't do it. I peed in a cup. The test was suddenly in my hands, coming out of the foil pouch. I'd torn the cardboard package opening it. Why? Why did I do it? I didn't want to know. What if I am pg? The whole area was pretty pink, though. Maybe a screwed up test? I looked through the negative gallery at FF and it didn't look like any of them. No, it looked like the positive gallery. I have no idea what to do. I don't want to tell DH if it was another miscarriage. But I'd have to. *headdesk* Should I just wait and test again in a few weeks and see if it's gone away? oh puck


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Namaste Mom*







CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## DreamWeaver

slow computer connection today... ...









Red Jen









namaste-mom, YAY!!!!







I am SO happy and thrilled for you!!









xak,
















to all. sorry for being brief, crazy connection and a bit down today.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Xakana*







Oh, I'm sorry Hun. I don't know what you should do







You say you saw a line. do you not have ANY hope? Maybe get a cheapie test & try one more time? IDK.








*chel*florida sounds NICE right now. I'm jelous














There is no way to tell if your 2nd child will be like your 1st. I just did a paper on birth order, & it is very interesting!!!! I can say.. if they are closer than 3 years apart, the 2nd child is often the very oposite of the first. They do this on purpose(just to have their own identity) farther than 3 years, 2nd may Look up to 1st & want to be just like her, or still go the other way, & WANT to be different.{there's my 2 cents}








*Apmama2myboo*Sorry about the headache. maybe it is a good sign?? BTW....I'll take that chocolate!!!!!!!

*Me:*I have "O" pains & am patiently waiting for Apmama2myboo to send me that chocolate







: to make everything all better


----------



## Lindsey608

*namaste_mom*-- congratulations!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 

I've ordered from here and it arrived in a timely manner. I'm using my first OPT this afernoon so I can't comment on how good the test are, but someone else around here has ordered from them as well.
http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com


I've ordered HPT strips from here a few times. I got my BFP with them in Dec. at 9 dpo (I think I implanted early at 4 dpo). So they've done me good so far!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Now me*: Someone tell me why I'm an idiot? Why did I get stupid and POAS? I can't get a good picture for you all to tell me if I'm seeing things and DH will definitely say I am. There's a pink line, very, very faint, under the T window. I don't think I'm pregnant, so that means I had another miscarriage last month, right? Just like I was thinking, with how screwed up AF was. What should I do? Should I go to planned parenthood and get another test? Should I count it as a missed m/c and add it to my count? I don't know. I woke up with the overwhelming urge to pee in a cup. I told myself "Well, only if the test is right there". I opened the cabinet and _dug it out_--it was hiding under the toilet paper. I recalled that I said I wouldn't do it. I peed in a cup. The test was suddenly in my hands, coming out of the foil pouch. I'd torn the cardboard package opening it. Why? Why did I do it? I didn't want to know. What if I am pg? The whole area was pretty pink, though. Maybe a screwed up test? I looked through the negative gallery at FF and it didn't look like any of them. No, it looked like the positive gallery. I have no idea what to do. I don't want to tell DH if it was another miscarriage. But I'd have to. *headdesk* Should I just wait and test again in a few weeks and see if it's gone away? oh puck









I think you should take another test just to see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 

*Me:*I have "O" pains & am patiently waiting for Apmama2myboo to send me that chocolate







: to make everything all better



















Enjoy the chocolate!

*me:* I forgot to write my part in last time.







Things are moving along here. The bathroom walls are up, the floor is tiled, the toilet is on the way (the third one we ordered), the bathtub is in and shower usable tomorrow...it is really coming along. I have to get to the paint store tonight to pick out some paint colors. I bought new towels last month to go in there, and I want to try to find curtains and paint to go with them (because I really like the colors on the towels). I thought I found something at linens and things online, but when I went there they did not have it in store.

Today I had a weird nauseous, tired, achy feeling, and I thought it was pregnancy signs. It took a few seconds for me to remember that I have not O'd yet, and I have not dtd since I last O'd.







I cannot wait to be in the 2ww if I am already making up symptoms!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Xakana*







Oh, I'm sorry Hun. I don't know what you should do







You say you saw a line. do you not have ANY hope?

Yes? I must have hope, or I wouldn't have put myself through that. The reason I tested was how high my temperatures still are. Usually, they drop into the 97.2-97.4 range by now and they're hanging out around 97.8-98. I haven't stopped being tired or sore or crampy and mood-swingy for three weeks now. But I had a 4 day period with one day of spotting after. Very little clots, unlike the month before that had heavy, thick clots (sorry if TMI). My mom had a period when pregnant with me, so... every time I say I have AF, she says that again, still hoping I might have caught it.


----------



## namaste_mom

Thanks Kayda's mom, apmama, Sarah, chel, Elisa, Booby Jen, frf (again), Blissfully, barose, xak, aml, dreamweaver, and Lindsey

You thoughts mean the world to me.

Xak - It is the love, honor, and the godliness within me that pours out of my name to greet you when you read it and it is the love, honor, godliness and pours from you when you greet me.

And top of the page on my BFP post!!!








:







:







:


----------



## xakana

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...a/TTC/007b.jpg

That's the best my broken camera could do (I'm so glad I got the 3 year super warranty--I'm just waiting for my shipping box to send it away now).


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...a/TTC/007b.jpg

That's the best my broken camera could do (I'm so glad I got the 3 year super warranty--I'm just waiting for my shipping box to send it away now).

Wow, I'm not sure. can you get a digital or FRER?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg

Oh cr*p, the name of the image gives it away....

YEA!!!!!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 10 months!













































































































































By the by, I do love that word: Namaste! I love it when someone says that to me or I feel the impetus to say it to them (not too comon in my current hard-core geek culture).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Now me*: Someone tell me why I'm an idiot? Why did I get stupid and POAS? I can't get a good picture for you all to tell me if I'm seeing things and DH will definitely say I am. There's a pink line, very, very faint, under the T window. I don't think I'm pregnant, so that means I had another miscarriage last month, right? Just like I was thinking, with how screwed up AF was. What should I do? Should I go to planned parenthood and get another test? Should I count it as a missed m/c and add it to my count? I don't know. I woke up with the overwhelming urge to pee in a cup. I told myself "Well, only if the test is right there". I opened the cabinet and _dug it out_--it was hiding under the toilet paper. I recalled that I said I wouldn't do it. I peed in a cup. The test was suddenly in my hands, coming out of the foil pouch. I'd torn the cardboard package opening it. Why? Why did I do it? I didn't want to know. What if I am pg? The whole area was pretty pink, though. Maybe a screwed up test? I looked through the negative gallery at FF and it didn't look like any of them. No, it looked like the positive gallery. I have no idea what to do. I don't want to tell DH if it was another miscarriage. But I'd have to. *headdesk* Should I just wait and test again in a few weeks and see if it's gone away? oh puck

Oh Honey! I just want to







you! Seriously... what if you DID catch it?!?! _I just can't tell from that photo... but I see...something._ Maybe wait a few days and see if you get the BFP you deserve! Hope you don't mind the next bit...

Dear God,
Xaks needs a really nice clear bright sign right now. Can you give her one so that she can obsess over the next steps? I know her temp is higher and she's exhausted and stuff... but that little test strip could really be helpful in her having a little peace of mind. And God? Can you make it a BFP and a really sticky little bean? I mean, Xaks has had a pretty tough time of it... I know you like those gothy types. Prove it and show her!
Thank you!
O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* I forgot to write my part in last time.







Things are moving along here. The bathroom walls are up, the floor is tiled, the toilet is on the way (the third one we ordered), the bathtub is in and shower usable tomorrow...it is really coming along. I have to get to the paint store tonight to pick out some paint colors. I bought new towels last month to go in there, and I want to try to find curtains and paint to go with them (because I really like the colors on the towels). I thought I found something at linens and things online, but when I went there they did not have it in store.

Today I had a weird nauseous, tired, achy feeling, and I thought it was pregnancy signs. It took a few seconds for me to remember that I have not O'd yet, and I have not dtd since I last O'd.







I cannot wait to be in the 2ww if I am already making up symptoms!

How exciting on the bathroom! I LOVE doing that sort of stuff. I still gush over my new high efficiency front load washer and dryer and it's been 8 months.









I'm totally laughing with you on the pre-O pregnancy symptoms. Dont ya wish that there were nice clear signs??









*Elise:* So glad you got the AF you were looking for.

*Chel:* So jealous over Florida and the beach. Hope your "home" weather has improved.

*B4M:* I'm so sorry that AF showed.









*APMama:* Hope you caught that eggo and that you are preggo!!

*Me:* I for one, would like a decent nights sleep. Serves me right having a spoon ful of icecream right before bed. I got caught up in an REM sleep/Wake cycle that just... did... not... end. UG! Still, things are good. Waiting to O. Having a crack load (sorry, too graphic?) of EWCM this month..it's probably the maca experiment though. All is well in the land of me.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Wow, I'm not sure. can you get a digital or FRER?

LOL, no way. $1 tests only. But I assure you, that blurry little pink area next to the darker pink area is a line, lol. And I can't get another test until at least Saturday (I can't drive).


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well it looks like I'm out for this month. CD1 again. Strange beginning though. I usually start my cycles during the night (like after 12 mid) and it is really mucousy, like clear CM with a Red tint. I really think I am going to call theat RE again and get an appt. I am so








this month.








and







s to all here! I hope there are some BFPs soon.

Sioko- - I loved that story at your u/s it was so sweet!

Take care!

jen

I'm so sorry









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Hello Ladies....

I am going to try to keep up with this thread this month! Everyone has so much to say, I still have to look at my calendar to see what special my dc have in school each day.









I will also try the personals, although I'm not so good at that either








I'll just do a few at a time, bear with me...

me, I _finally_ got my first pp af yesterday....exactly six weeks after. This is the last one I want to be excited about! Now we can officially ttc, yippee!

Yay for pp af!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Red Jen ((HUGS)) so sorry, I want this to be your month.









Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg

Oh cr*p, the name of the image gives it away....

I AM SO INCREDIBLY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HH9M!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
First, the personals:

*Now me*: Someone tell me why I'm an idiot? Why did I get stupid and POAS? I can't get a good picture for you all to tell me if I'm seeing things and DH will definitely say I am. There's a pink line, very, very faint, under the T window. I don't think I'm pregnant, so that means I had another miscarriage last month, right? Just like I was thinking, with how screwed up AF was. What should I do? Should I go to planned parenthood and get another test? Should I count it as a missed m/c and add it to my count? I don't know. I woke up with the overwhelming urge to pee in a cup. I told myself "Well, only if the test is right there". I opened the cabinet and _dug it out_--it was hiding under the toilet paper. I recalled that I said I wouldn't do it. I peed in a cup. The test was suddenly in my hands, coming out of the foil pouch. I'd torn the cardboard package opening it. Why? Why did I do it? I didn't want to know. What if I am pg? The whole area was pretty pink, though. Maybe a screwed up test? I looked through the negative gallery at FF and it didn't look like any of them. No, it looked like the positive gallery. I have no idea what to do. I don't want to tell DH if it was another miscarriage. But I'd have to. *headdesk* Should I just wait and test again in a few weeks and see if it's gone away? oh puck

Oh how confusing! Can you get another test?

Me: AFter all the earlier worry I am having the Strongest O signs I've had in a long long time. Let's hope it works.....


----------



## apmama2myboo

wow so much goin on here today!

xak, i'd get another test, just for piece of mind. good luck. i know how stressful it is when your body is just p*ssing you off and misbehaving regardless of what you do. i hope soon you're feeling better.

bathroom remodeling. oy. glad i'm not alone in it, and it CAN be fun, i just wish we had been able to do it in a week instead of over a month! we have a beautiful new tile in there now, new light fixtures, the toilet is hooked up and the walls are painted. but no sinks yet. the tub surround and plumbing both need to be done, which should be this weekend. tonight dh is getting all the stuff for the new vanities and stuff. we have the new sinks already and new fixtures, but no countertop or vanities til tonight. i just am tired of having to take showers with dd, as the second she sees me in there she comes runnin and gets naked and insists on coming in there with me. i don't even get shower time alone anymore...lol. in my 20's that concept may have excited me, but now? get the hell out of my shower, it's the ten minutes of alone time i am guaranteed a day 

other than that, busy with a nice thank-you dinner for dh's work buddy who is helping with this stuff, he helped with the deconstruction as well when we had to replace a good chunk of the floor and wall in there from the rotten moldy crap that was in there. ick.

about to start crocheting a baby blanket for a good friend's shower on the 26th. i may actually go to this one, as she's a great friend, if only for a while. i'm very happy for her, but yea, still jealous, can't help it, but at least she's having a girl. that makes it easier. tomorrow would have been Michael's due date, so that is going to suck, unless I get a BFP to make up for it. no AF yet. if the b*tch is gonna show, i wish she'd just get here already.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Red Jen ((HUGS)) so sorry, I want this to be your month.









Here is a Haiku for everyone...

Tis something to show
Something you can barely see
Look in the circle

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w..._15/BFP001.jpg

Oh cr*p, the name of the image gives it away....
















:










































:









Sticky sticky baaaaaab-Y!!! Sticky sticky baaaaaaaab-Y!!! (I'm seriously singing that







) Crongrats!!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

*Now me*: Someone tell me why I'm an idiot? Why did I get stupid and POAS? I can't get a good picture for you all to tell me if I'm seeing things and DH will definitely say I am. There's a pink line, very, very faint, under the T window. I don't think I'm pregnant, so that means I had another miscarriage last month, right? Just like I was thinking, with how screwed up AF was. What should I do? Should I go to planned parenthood and get another test? Should I count it as a missed m/c and add it to my count? I don't know. I woke up with the overwhelming urge to pee in a cup. I told myself "Well, only if the test is right there". I opened the cabinet and _dug it out_--it was hiding under the toilet paper. I recalled that I said I wouldn't do it. I peed in a cup. The test was suddenly in my hands, coming out of the foil pouch. I'd torn the cardboard package opening it. Why? Why did I do it? I didn't want to know. What if I am pg? The whole area was pretty pink, though. Maybe a screwed up test? I looked through the negative gallery at FF and it didn't look like any of them. No, it looked like the positive gallery. I have no idea what to do. I don't want to tell DH if it was another miscarriage. But I'd have to. *headdesk* Should I just wait and test again in a few weeks and see if it's gone away? oh puck


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Yes? I must have hope, or I wouldn't have put myself through that. The reason I tested was how high my temperatures still are. Usually, they drop into the 97.2-97.4 range by now and they're hanging out around 97.8-98. I haven't stopped being tired or sore or crampy and mood-swingy for three weeks now. But I had a 4 day period with one day of spotting after. Very little clots, unlike the month before that had heavy, thick clots (sorry if TMI). My mom had a period when pregnant with me, so... every time I say I have AF, she says that again, still hoping I might have caught it.









s I truly truly hope it is just like your mom! I'd live in limbo land for the next week (or few days) live like you're prolly prego, then test again. If the line gets darker that's good right? I can kinda see it even in your blurry pic.





















I'm so sorry you are in limbo land. That really sux. Hopefully good news soon though!!







:







:







:

*Xak* No clots is a major good sign!! ALL my m/c always had buukuu clots. I ain't leavin till I know what's happening with you.

*apmama2myboo* I personally think you are starting to sound prego! Man wouldn't that just make that awful headache worth it???







:







:

*me*
Thanks everyone for your sweet replies and well-wishes















I think I'm gonna make myself official over in the Nov DDC board... I will still be lurking here though if that's cool.... I'm still







: for everyone here!



































:








Don't forget to feed the storks while I'm "gone"!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Dear God,
Xaks needs a really nice clear bright sign right now. Can you give her one so that she can obsess over the next steps? I know her temp is higher and she's exhausted and stuff... but that little test strip could really be helpful in her having a little peace of mind. And God? Can you make it a BFP and a really sticky little bean? I mean, Xaks has had a pretty tough time of it... I know you like those gothy types. Prove it and show her!
Thank you!
O









You're so sweet. Yeah, the picture's pretty crappy. It looks like this one (from peeonastick.com) if that helps: http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/165.jpg


----------



## apmama2myboo

oh sioko, how i hope you're right. I broke down and took some tylenol 3's for the headache, doc prescribed, but OMG i don't know if it's those or what but i feel like i'm gonna hurl. i just asked dh if there is anything going around the office right now cause someone there is always sick. i've had the ty3's before and never felt nauseated like this. 8 days of headache and i've barely been eating, i'm all bloated and my boobs hurt and i feel just sick. here's to hoping there is a reason for it and not just a big ole meaner AF waiting around the corner. i want a BFP, too! wahhhh LOL







:


----------



## Curlyfry7

I have tried to post three times over the last few days, and each time, the stupid computer won't let me!!!!







:

Congrats namaste mom!!! Sticky dust and HH9M

Also congrats Sioko on the happy U/S- too cute with your DD!

Hugs to xakana...if I had an HPT I'd mail it to you! I HATE not knowing more than anything.

Hugs also to those for whom AF showed.

sarah, yay for the negative CF test for your DD. I've had some animal patients with biopsies that were negative for inflammatory bowel disease, that then responded favorably to a limited antigen diet trial, so maybe try a gluten free diet, etc and see what happens with DD? It shouldn't hurt, even if it doesn't help. Good luck.

Welcome, so confused, and sorry for your loss. I just m/c at 5 weeks 3 days, and I started counting the first day of spotting as CD1. It was a natural m/c, and my numbers were very low when I had them drawn the day after the spotting started-only 30 (this was a Friday). They were down to 6 on Monday. My m/c was very easy, physically- no real cramps and minimal if any clots. I just got a positive OPK last night, which was CD21. I usually O between CD17-19, usually closer to 17, so not too bad I think. Now, just gotta see what happens. I don't realy know much about luteal phase defects, except what they are, so sorry no help there.

For me, please move me to waiting to know!! I got a positive OPK last night, on CD21. Timing was just right, as DH was out of town starting Monday night, and JUST got back last night at 10:30 to me telling him he had a job to do!!







. We are going to repeat said job tonight, as *I* go out of town tomorrow until Sunday. Nothing like a narrow window of opportunity! But even if we don't catch the egg this month (and I am sure I will cry when I get AF if we don't!) I am glad to know things are getting back on track.

I am going out of town for a girls weekend, and last week one of the girls announced that she was PG again- with her "old" eggs, (her words, she is 2 days older than me!). They have 2 kids and I don't think they were trying. It was like a punch in the face, even though they don't know about the m/c or even that we are trying. DH did NOT understand why I was so upset.







:
So now I have to put on the game face and be excited for her while trying not to put a damper on the weekend by crying- sure took away some of my anticipation or the weekend.

Now, this better post or I am going to be so PISSED!! Gonna copy it too just in case!

Kelly


----------



## i0lanthe

namaste_mom - CONGRATULATIONS!









xakana -







I have no answers. I would test again whenever you can get another test.








: and







for everyone

I'm having such a Weird Mail Day today. I ordered some yarn and it arrived today... _twice_ (I emailed them to say "do I return it or just send you more money?







" it's very pretty yarn.) Then when I got back in the house from the mailbox, I had a save-the-weekend email inviting me to, I assume, my cousin's baby shower (the weekend after my due date) - it's from my aunt in a neighboring state, and two of her three kids are married (and said they planned to only have "dogs") and I guess someone forgot to tell me something? It's a little surreal over here today.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*xakana*,







: I am so hopeful for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm totally laughing with you on the pre-O pregnancy symptoms. Dont ya wish that there were nice clear signs??









*Me:* I for one, would like a decent nights sleep. Serves me right having a spoon ful of icecream right before bed. I got caught up in an REM sleep/Wake cycle that just... did... not... end. UG! Still, things are good. Waiting to O. Having a crack load (sorry, too graphic?) of EWCM this month..it's probably the maca experiment though. All is well in the land of me.

I hope you get a good night sleep tonight.







I hope you catch that egg.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: AFter all the earlier worry I am having the Strongest O signs I've had in a long long time. Let's hope it works.....


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
bathroom remodeling. oy. glad i'm not alone in it, and it CAN be fun, i just wish we had been able to do it in a week instead of over a month! we have a beautiful new tile in there now, new light fixtures, the toilet is hooked up and the walls are painted. but no sinks yet. the tub surround and plumbing both need to be done, which should be this weekend. tonight dh is getting all the stuff for the new vanities and stuff. we have the new sinks already and new fixtures, but no countertop or vanities til tonight. i just am tired of having to take showers with dd, as the second she sees me in there she comes runnin and gets naked and insists on coming in there with me. i don't even get shower time alone anymore...lol. in my 20's that concept may have excited me, but now? get the hell out of my shower, it's the ten minutes of alone time i am guaranteed a day 

about to start crocheting a baby blanket for a good friend's shower on the 26th. i may actually go to this one, as she's a great friend, if only for a while. i'm very happy for her, but yea, still jealous, can't help it, but at least she's having a girl. that makes it easier. tomorrow would have been Michael's due date, so that is going to suck, unless I get a BFP to make up for it. no AF yet. if the b*tch is gonna show, i wish she'd just get here already.









for the anniversary.







I hope you get a bfp.







:








my ds used to always take showers with me! Even if he showered with dh he would still want to shower with me. I was desperate for the time alone too. He grew out of it.

It is the week mark for our bathroom, and we are 95% done. Dh did all the demolition Monday through Wednesday last week...everything went including the walls. The contractor came in on Thursday. It was a slow start with glitches in the plumbing and electrical (also our toilet came broken, then backordered), but things are moving fast now. We can use that shower tomorrow!

I am going to a baby shower on Sunday. I also made a blanket.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*me*
Thanks everyone for your sweet replies and well-wishes















I think I'm gonna make myself official over in the Nov DDC board... I will still be lurking here though if that's cool.... I'm still







: for everyone here!



































:








Don't forget to feed the storks while I'm "gone"!

Good luck! Have a great pregnancy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
oh sioko, how i hope you're right. I broke down and took some tylenol 3's for the headache, doc prescribed, but OMG i don't know if it's those or what but i feel like i'm gonna hurl. i just asked dh if there is anything going around the office right now cause someone there is always sick. i've had the ty3's before and never felt nauseated like this. 8 days of headache and i've barely been eating, i'm all bloated and my boobs hurt and i feel just sick. here's to hoping there is a reason for it and not just a big ole meaner AF waiting around the corner. i want a BFP, too! wahhhh LOL







:









:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
For me, please move me to waiting to know!! I got a positive OPK last night, on CD21. Timing was just right, as DH was out of town starting Monday night, and JUST got back last night at 10:30 to me telling him he had a job to do!!







. We are going to repeat said job tonight, as *I* go out of town tomorrow until Sunday. Nothing like a narrow window of opportunity! But even if we don't catch the egg this month (and I am sure I will cry when I get AF if we don't!) I am glad to know things are getting back on track.

I am going out of town for a girls weekend, and last week one of the girls announced that she was PG again- with her "old" eggs, (her words, she is 2 days older than me!). They have 2 kids and I don't think they were trying. It was like a punch in the face, even though they don't know about the m/c or even that we are trying. DH did NOT understand why I was so upset.







:
So now I have to put on the game face and be excited for her while trying not to put a damper on the weekend by crying- sure took away some of my anticipation or the weekend.
Kelly









I hope you can have a nice weekend despite the surprise. Hopefully you will be announcing your pregnancy next.














for tonight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
I'm having such a Weird Mail Day today. I ordered some yarn and it arrived today... _twice_ (I emailed them to say "do I return it or just send you more money?







" it's very pretty yarn.) Then when I got back in the house from the mailbox, I had a save-the-weekend email inviting me to, I assume, my cousin's baby shower (the weekend after my due date) - it's from my aunt in a neighboring state, and two of her three kids are married (and said they planned to only have "dogs") and I guess someone forgot to tell me something? It's a little surreal over here today.

That is weird.







Maybe you can have the yarn for free.


----------



## xakana

Good luck, *Kelly*, with the egg catching!! I always seem to have problems with MDC not wanting to load, so I have to keep refreshing and trying again in a minute or two.


----------



## i0lanthe

aha! it's my mom's fault (not the yarn; the forgetting to tell me in February that someone was pregnant, thus the baby shower email blindsided me.) Usually she's more reliable than CNN but she was out of town and had a lot on her mind. This fails to make me feel better (...has anyone seen my big girl panties? they were around here somewhere.)


----------



## ScootchsMom

I think only you ladies will get why this is upsetting me....

I am taking human biology this semester and I have to write a short piece each week about a topic that the professor chooses. Well, this weeks topic is fetal cell research, and I just did the reading for it







Both articles I had to read are about aborted babies and using them for research and it just really killed me to read that right now







I have until Sunday to write my piece, but I don't know how I'm going to get through it without having a nervous breakdown. I REALLY don't want to do this, I want to stick my head in the sand and ignore the whole topic, but I can't.

Liz


----------



## heatherh

*boobs4milk* - That stinks. Hope you feel better soon.

*Eliseatthebeach* - I moved you!









*namaste_mom* - CONGRATS!









*apmama2myboo* -







:

*xakana* - Hoping for a sticky baby! The first thing I did when I saw your first post was to check your temps - they're still up! Yeah!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I think only you ladies will get why this is upsetting me....

I am taking human biology this semester and I have to write a short piece each week about a topic that the professor chooses. Well, this weeks topic is fetal cell research, and I just did the reading for it







Both articles I had to read are about aborted babies and using them for research and it just really killed me to read that right now







I have until Sunday to write my piece, but I don't know how I'm going to get through it without having a nervous breakdown. I REALLY don't want to do this, I want to stick my head in the sand and ignore the whole topic, but I can't.

Liz

Is your professor an approachable type of person? If so could you speak to him/her and explain that it is a topic that is very close to you and upsetting??
I see no reason why you can't write a paper on a different topic.
I hope it works out for you. I would hate to see you suffer over this.


----------



## momoftworedheads

D-CONGRATS!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!







:







:



























































































:














:







:

Xakana - I see a faint positive. Can you get another test. I think you are pg!







s and







:







: to you!

Jen - hope you feel better soon and that you caught that egg!

Love to all!

jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Liz,

I would ask the professor if you could write on another topic or tell them what you are thinking in regards to that topic. That is a heavy subject. Please take care!

Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

dbl post part 1


----------



## momoftworedheads

dbl post part 2


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I think only you ladies will get why this is upsetting me....

I am taking human biology this semester and I have to write a short piece each week about a topic that the professor chooses. Well, this weeks topic is fetal cell research, and I just did the reading for it







Both articles I had to read are about aborted babies and using them for research and it just really killed me to read that right now







I have until Sunday to write my piece, but I don't know how I'm going to get through it without having a nervous breakdown. I REALLY don't want to do this, I want to stick my head in the sand and ignore the whole topic, but I can't.

Liz









Kayda's suggestion, of approaching your professor, sounds like the best idea. Hopefully the professor will be receptive. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.























I am so sorry. We are here for you if you need us.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.

I am so sorry you are going through this again. Its so freaking unfair! Sending healing vibes your way, and when you are ready, please check in with us.

Liz


----------



## ScootchsMom

I didn't want to add my own stuff to my post to momoftworedheads, so here is my update for the day:

My temp came back up over the coverline, so I'm not out this cycle after all. I hope it keeps going up and up, lol. I bought some tests last night in anticipation of testing on Sunday, 9/10 dpo. Time for me to obsessively contemplate every little symptom and sign, lol.

I don't know my teacher well enough yet to guage how she is going answer me, class only started last week, but I'm going to email her later today and explain the situation to her.

Liz


----------



## boobs4milk

jen- big hugs. i am so sorry that things keep turning out this way for you. healing light coming your way!

liz- aborted fetuses aren't the only source of fetal stem cells. perhaps you can ask for different source material that is not about pregnancy termination? hugs!

thank you all for your get well wishes...i am still feeling weak, but i did get decent sleep last night.

have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.

I'm so so sorry!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
My temp came back up over the coverline, so I'm not out this cycle after all. I hope it keeps going up and up, lol. I bought some tests last night in anticipation of testing on Sunday, 9/10 dpo. Time for me to obsessively contemplate every little symptom and sign, lol.

I don't know my teacher well enough yet to guage how she is going answer me, class only started last week, but I'm going to email her later today and explain the situation to her.
Liz

My temp was lower this morning and I feel like AF is coming. I hope yours stays up!
If mine doesn't then I just want to get this month over with so I can start fresh with a clearer mind. Thinking I could get pregnant before even getting a period is really unreasonable (logical side of my mind) but I have been really having high hopes (illogical side of my brain). Thank goodness for DH being the voice of reason and not letting me test yet.

Good luck to you. Keep us posted...you know we hang on every minute thought of good news and hope


----------



## apmama2myboo

redjen, I am so, so sorry. I can't even express how sorry I am that you're going thru this again. how terrible.







s you have a good attitude despite it, and I hope to see you again in another forum in the future. Please take care of yourself and know you're in my thoughts. I'm so sorry.

scootchs, i'm sorry you had to read all about that. I hope you can do an alternate assignment or have a sympathetic prof.

xak,







i am SO happy for you! looks good!!!

i0lanthe, if you find your big girl panties, can you tell me where they were? I lost mine, too.







s about the baby shower. I started working on the blanket for my friend's shower yesterday, and it's gonna take a while. stupid D hook. lol. at least it's something to keep me busy. Took another test this morning, BFN. I'm at day 25 which is like unheard of for me. STILL have the headache but it is much better, food and coffee both repulse me and no cramps yet. I'm so confused it's ridiculous. My average cycle is 23 days, so i don't know what to think. I had Cipro for the UTI but that shouldn't do anything. If I don't have AF by tomorrow, i'll get some more tests, but i've had two bfn's now. in the past anytime i've been pg, i've had bfp's so i'm not very optimistic even though i feel like my boobs are huge and my clothes aren't fitting right. maybe it's just a really mean AF on the horizon, but by now i'd be dying with cramps. i'm so confused









adding to that, today is the due date anniversary. part of me wants to crawl back into bed and bawl my eyes out til there are no more tears, but i can't do that with my 4yo dd around. the only thing that could have made this day better is a bfp. and i didn't get one








pity party, anyone?


----------



## i0lanthe

momoftworedheads -







I'm so very sorry.

apmama2myboo -







hugs for your angelversary.


----------



## happylemon

*ScootchsMom* I hope you can work something out with the teacher, I would be upset too.

*momoftworedheads* I am so sorry







This is just unfair









*apmama2myboo* I am sorry about the anniversary


----------



## happylemon

me: This cycle has just seemed off to me. Still waiting to O. I did take a HPT a couple days ago because everything is just odd, but BFN. We are just going to BD when we feel the urge and I am not going to waste any OPKs this month. Everything just feels off. AF was a third as long as usual and my temps are all over the place.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I think only you ladies will get why this is upsetting me....

I am taking human biology this semester and I have to write a short piece each week about a topic that the professor chooses. Well, this weeks topic is fetal cell research, and I just did the reading for it







Both articles I had to read are about aborted babies and using them for research and it just really killed me to read that right now







I have until Sunday to write my piece, but I don't know how I'm going to get through it without having a nervous breakdown. I REALLY don't want to do this, I want to stick my head in the sand and ignore the whole topic, but I can't.

Liz

I hope you can get a reprieve of some sort from your Prof. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
oh sioko, how i hope you're right. I broke down and took some tylenol 3's for the headache, doc prescribed, but OMG i don't know if it's those or what but i feel like i'm gonna hurl. i just asked dh if there is anything going around the office right now cause someone there is always sick. i've had the ty3's before and never felt nauseated like this. 8 days of headache and i've barely been eating, i'm all bloated and my boobs hurt and i feel just sick. here's to hoping there is a reason for it and not just a big ole meaner AF waiting around the corner. i want a BFP, too! wahhhh LOL







:









:







:







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry! I hope you find the answers that you need. We love you too! Hugs to you and your DH... I'm so very sorry that you are back there again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i0lanthe, if you find your big girl panties, can you tell me where they were? I lost mine, too.







s about the baby shower. I started working on the blanket for my friend's shower yesterday, and it's gonna take a while. stupid D hook. lol. at least it's something to keep me busy. Took another test this morning, BFN. I'm at day 25 which is like unheard of for me. STILL have the headache but it is much better, food and coffee both repulse me and no cramps yet. I'm so confused it's ridiculous. My average cycle is 23 days, so i don't know what to think. I had Cipro for the UTI but that shouldn't do anything. If I don't have AF by tomorrow, i'll get some more tests, but i've had two bfn's now. in the past anytime i've been pg, i've had bfp's so i'm not very optimistic even though i feel like my boobs are huge and my clothes aren't fitting right. maybe it's just a really mean AF on the horizon, but by now i'd be dying with cramps. i'm so confused









adding to that, today is the due date anniversary. part of me wants to crawl back into bed and bawl my eyes out til there are no more tears, but i can't do that with my 4yo dd around. the only thing that could have made this day better is a bfp. and i didn't get one







pity party, anyone?























I wish you could crawl back in bed and cry your eyes out too. Are there any nice and soothing things that you and your little one can do together? Maybe coloring a picture or something else that is rythmic and soothing.









*Me:* Well, just more hanging out.... waiting for O, which I suspect will be later today. As we are not 'really' trying this month, I've only got one fairly good BD in before today. Today, DH thought we were going for pleasure and didn't let himself finish (dirty rotten scoundrel) but boy did he make sure I didn't care about it at the time... if you know what I mean.







Turkey.







So, I guess I DO hope we'll catch it with slower swimmers (that would probably be a girl, right?). I'm pretty sure that this makes me a little bit of a hypocrite.







: Oh well.


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks, sarah2881, i0lanthe, and Olerica. it helps more than you all know to hear your kind words of comfort. i had no idea it could hurt this bad 4 months later








i. still. have. this. headache. i think i'm ready to go in the guiness book pretty soon. i did have a good cry after I got my dd her breakfast and let her watch charlie & lola as she ate, which made my head pound worse. i just couldn't hold it in anymore. i feel like i'm walking on eggshells in my own skin, if that makes any sense. my dh's grandma has been moved from the nursing home to the hospital and she's starting to be unresponsive (she's had MS for many years and this has happened before, but this may actually be it), so there's that extra pallor over the day and i feel for everyone there as well.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







: for all of us







s may we all find the babies we're looking for, hopefully sooner than later, because this waiting stuff SUCKS.


----------



## heatherh

*momoftworedheads*! I am so sorry. We'll be thinking of you and wishing you healing and peace.









*apmama2myboo*







for all of it.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I didn't want to add my own stuff to my post to momoftworedheads, so here is my update for the day:

My temp came back up over the coverline, so I'm not out this cycle after all. I hope it keeps going up and up, lol. I bought some tests last night in anticipation of testing on Sunday, 9/10 dpo. Time for me to obsessively contemplate every little symptom and sign, lol.

I don't know my teacher well enough yet to guage how she is going answer me, class only started last week, but I'm going to email her later today and explain the situation to her.

Liz

Why are your CH's blue & not red?


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: This cycle has just seemed off to me. Still waiting to O. I did take a HPT a couple days ago because everything is just odd, but BFN. We are just going to BD when we feel the urge and I am not going to waste any OPKs this month. Everything just feels off. AF was a third as long as usual and my temps are all over the place.

I saw your chart. yeah, I hate cycles like that too.
Maybe just relaxing & just taking a "sorta" TTC break will do wonders. Stress is bad!!!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I didn't want to add my own stuff to my post to momoftworedheads, so here is my update for the day:

My temp came back up over the coverline, so I'm not out this cycle after all. I hope it keeps going up and up, lol. I bought some tests last night in anticipation of testing on Sunday, 9/10 dpo. Time for me to obsessively contemplate every little symptom and sign, lol.

I don't know my teacher well enough yet to guage how she is going answer me, class only started last week, but I'm going to email her later today and explain the situation to her.

Liz









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
My temp was lower this morning and I feel like AF is coming. I hope yours stays up!
If mine doesn't then I just want to get this month over with so I can start fresh with a clearer mind. Thinking I could get pregnant before even getting a period is really unreasonable (logical side of my mind) but I have been really having high hopes (illogical side of my brain). Thank goodness for DH being the voice of reason and not letting me test yet.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i0lanthe, if you find your big girl panties, can you tell me where they were? I lost mine, too.







s about the baby shower. I started working on the blanket for my friend's shower yesterday, and it's gonna take a while. stupid D hook. lol. at least it's something to keep me busy. Took another test this morning, BFN. I'm at day 25 which is like unheard of for me. STILL have the headache but it is much better, food and coffee both repulse me and no cramps yet. I'm so confused it's ridiculous. My average cycle is 23 days, so i don't know what to think. I had Cipro for the UTI but that shouldn't do anything. If I don't have AF by tomorrow, i'll get some more tests, but i've had two bfn's now. in the past anytime i've been pg, i've had bfp's so i'm not very optimistic even though i feel like my boobs are huge and my clothes aren't fitting right. maybe it's just a really mean AF on the horizon, but by now i'd be dying with cramps. i'm so confused









adding to that, today is the due date anniversary. part of me wants to crawl back into bed and bawl my eyes out til there are no more tears, but i can't do that with my 4yo dd around. the only thing that could have made this day better is a bfp. and i didn't get one








pity party, anyone?









I really thought you were going to get a bfp today. It is not over yet, but I wish you got it today.







I hope you can find some alone time to honor your anniversary.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: This cycle has just seemed off to me. Still waiting to O. I did take a HPT a couple days ago because everything is just odd, but BFN. We are just going to BD when we feel the urge and I am not going to waste any OPKs this month. Everything just feels off. AF was a third as long as usual and my temps are all over the place.









I hate when I have no idea what is going on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* Well, just more hanging out.... waiting for O, which I suspect will be later today. As we are not 'really' trying this month, I've only got one fairly good BD in before today. Today, DH thought we were going for pleasure and didn't let himself finish (dirty rotten scoundrel) but boy did he make sure I didn't care about it at the time... if you know what I mean.







Turkey.







So, I guess I DO hope we'll catch it with slower swimmers (that would probably be a girl, right?). I'm pretty sure that this makes me a little bit of a hypocrite.







: Oh well.









about your dh







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i. still. have. this. headache. i think i'm ready to go in the guiness book pretty soon. i did have a good cry after I got my dd her breakfast and let her watch charlie & lola as she ate, which made my head pound worse. i just couldn't hold it in anymore. i feel like i'm walking on eggshells in my own skin, if that makes any sense. my dh's grandma has been moved from the nursing home to the hospital and she's starting to be unresponsive (she's had MS for many years and this has happened before, but this may actually be it), so there's that extra pallor over the day and i feel for everyone there as well.









I wish the rest of the world would stop and just let you grieve today.







(Sorry the two responses are broken up. It was easier.)


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.

I am so sorry mama. My hear goes out to you. I will miss seeing you around, but please take care of yourself.


----------



## xakana

*red Jen*--







Good luck!

*Liz*--







:

*apmama*--I'm so sorry about the DD anniversary and the headache. I once had a two week migraine and they did CAT scans and all and found nothing.
*
Olerica*--sorta luck









*me*: temp's lower, still feel like poo. Mom's not out of the hospital yet--they had to do a heart cath yesterday, clear a blockage in an artery and put in a stint and they're monitoring her bp, as it keeps dropping and got down to 70/30 at more than one point.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*Red Jen*







My heart breaks for you!







Please know that we are all thinking of even if we do not hear from you. Take care... ...









*Liz*, urgh, that is hard, to have to write a paper like this!









*apmama*,







for your anniversary. I hope you find a little time and space to yourself to do what you need to do, or feel like doing







for yourheadache, will a chiro be able to help?

Hope everyone have a peaceful weekend, we're off to the cabin for the weekend again!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Why are your CH's blue & not red?


I over rode FF's O date. FF was totally wrong by 2 days, telling me I o'd on Monday, where as my CM had dried up on Friday and was completely gone by Saturday, I had definite O pains friday night and Saturday in the AM, and a huge temp dip Saturday AM at my regular wake up time. I also had an almost positive OPK Thursday night, and all my OPKs after that were so negative they might as well have been invisible, lol. The Monday o date just doesn't make sense to me at all and I've been tracking my O by physical signs for years and have always been right, we've always caught the egg when we tried for the times I knew I was o'ing. Hope that clears it up


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
adding to that, today is the due date anniversary. part of me wants to crawl back into bed and bawl my eyes out til there are no more tears, but i can't do that with my 4yo dd around. the only thing that could have made this day better is a bfp. and i didn't get one







pity party, anyone?

Awwww...I really feel for you.
It's hard to grieve when you do not have the time to do it. Maybe later take a nice bath and let out that big cry.
*hugs*


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: temp's lower, still feel like poo. Mom's not out of the hospital yet--they had to do a heart cath yesterday, clear a blockage in an artery and put in a stint and they're monitoring her bp, as it keeps dropping and got down to 70/30 at more than one point.


----------



## Amydoula

I just lost a HUGE reply to all of you so and I just can't bear to go through it all again but want to give a special







to momoftwo.

ME: I can be moved to *waiting to know* All signs point to ovulation yesterday. I'll test two weeks from today if AF doesn't come before then.
have a great weekend!


----------



## heatherh

First, is anyone still using the wiki? There is a link on the first post. I just wandered over there and it looks like there have been no edits since 2007.

Second, does anyone think I O'd? I mean, by FAM rules you might think I had (it's close) but that would put my CL super low. BUT I haven't seen any EW today... and I've O'd this early for the last few cycles. Very weird... Forgot to mention: CD9 - 15 I was traveling in a warmer climate (AC on cold in the hotel room). Could that have funkified my temps when I came back home to the cold?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
First, is anyone still using the wiki? There is a link on the first post. I just wandered over there and it looks like there have been no edits since 2007.

Second, does anyone think I O'd? I mean, by FAM rules you might think I had (it's close) but that would put my CL super low. BUT I haven't seen any EW today... and I've O'd this early for the last few cycles. Very weird... Forgot to mention: CD9 - 15 I was traveling in a warmer climate (AC on cold in the hotel room). Could that have funkified my temps when I came back home to the cold?

I would say you did, but probably you will have more info after tomorrow's temp. Yes different climates do affect temps. I don't even know what the wiki is so maybe it was for ladies who have already left this thread?


----------



## heatherh

I'm just not sure. Temps are all messed up I guess. ARGH. Too.tired.to.keep.it.up, yk?

The wiki - http://mdcloss.pbwiki.com/AllPages - it's a collection of various thoughts/tips/other that everyone can modify if they want. Check it out!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 

I am going out of town for a girls weekend, and last week one of the girls announced that she was PG again- with her "old" eggs, (her words, she is 2 days older than me!). They have 2 kids and I don't think they were trying. It was like a punch in the face, even though they don't know about the m/c or even that we are trying. DH did NOT understand why I was so upset.







:
So now I have to put on the game face and be excited for her while trying not to put a damper on the weekend by crying- sure took away some of my anticipation or the weekend.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello ladies,

Well this is a blighted ovum for me. The red spotting went to all out soak a pad an hour with lots of clots! I called the MW and she confirmed it for me. We are Very sad







We are not going to TTC again until we can get things under control. 4 losses in 2 years is enough for us. So I'll be around and lurking but probably will not post much anymore.

Lots of love to all of you! I will check in and see who gets BFP's but other than that, I am leaving you gals. I hope that you all get H&H pregnancies with beautiful babies to take home and love on in the end!!!!








and







!
jen, mamatomany, our angels we will never forget:
12/05, 10/07, 1/08, 4/08.

I am so so sorry







it really is unfair

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i. still. have. this. headache. i think i'm ready to go in the guiness book pretty soon. i did have a good cry after I got my dd her breakfast and let her watch charlie & lola as she ate, which made my head pound worse. i just couldn't hold it in anymore. i feel like i'm walking on eggshells in my own skin, if that makes any sense. my dh's grandma has been moved from the nursing home to the hospital and she's starting to be unresponsive (she's had MS for many years and this has happened before, but this may actually be it), so there's that extra pallor over the day and i feel for everyone there as well.








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







: for all of us







s may we all find the babies we're looking for, hopefully sooner than later, because this waiting stuff SUCKS.









and







: for you....


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ME: I can be moved to *waiting to know* All signs point to ovulation yesterday. I'll test two weeks from today if AF doesn't come before then.
have a great weekend!









:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
First, is anyone still using the wiki? There is a link on the first post. I just wandered over there and it looks like there have been no edits since 2007.

Second, does anyone think I O'd? I mean, by FAM rules you might think I had (it's close) but that would put my CL super low. BUT I haven't seen any EW today... and I've O'd this early for the last few cycles. Very weird... Forgot to mention: CD9 - 15 I was traveling in a warmer climate (AC on cold in the hotel room). Could that have funkified my temps when I came back home to the cold?

I checked out that link yesterday.

I guess it will become more clear if you o'd in the next few days.


----------



## skybluepink02

Aw man, I woke up with the worst sore throat this morning. I'm 11 DPO and I've already convinced myself that there's no way I'm pregnant this month because I have not had a positive test yet, even though it's a bit early. I'm just pitiful and depressed. Maybe I should just go to bed and start over tomorrow.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Aw man, I woke up with the worst sore throat this morning. I'm 11 DPO and I've already convinced myself that there's no way I'm pregnant this month because I have not had a positive test yet, even though it's a bit early. I'm just pitiful and depressed. Maybe I should just go to bed and start over tomorrow.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Aw man, I woke up with the worst sore throat this morning. I'm 11 DPO and I've already convinced myself that there's no way I'm pregnant this month because I have not had a positive test yet, even though it's a bit early. I'm just pitiful and depressed. Maybe I should just go to bed and start over tomorrow.


----------



## namaste_mom

Sorry I've been quiet the past couple of days. I'm just really sad for *Ren Jen* (((HUGS))). I don't know why bad things happen and I'm just so sad and sorry. I'll be around if you want to chat.

congrats on O'ing to everyone; I expect to have a mini baby boom in 1.5-2 weeks!!


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--looks like CD17 might have been your O, but ITA that it's still too soon to tell.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Aw man, I woke up with the worst sore throat this morning. I'm 11 DPO and I've already convinced myself that there's no way I'm pregnant this month because I have not had a positive test yet, even though it's a bit early. I'm just pitiful and depressed. Maybe I should just go to bed and start over tomorrow.









I'm so sorry, I know that feeling.

*me*: No way I'm pregnant. Temp _plummeted_ today. Probably good since I pigged out on sashimi last night (don't know if octopus is in the 'danger' category, though... but maybe all raw meat is). But that means I probably had another miscarriage at some point. Bah. Figures. I still feel like crap, though.


----------



## heatherh

*skybluepink02* -







I hope today improves for you.

Hi, *namaste_mom*! I hope we get a baby boom, too!

*xakana* -









So FF is saying I O'd CD17, but that c/l is super low. Very weird. And if my temp goes up more it will move the O date. But now that I'm back home, I bet my temps will be more normal. I guess only time will tell. This is gonna be a long 2WW.


----------



## dani76

Is anyone else 6dpo? I need a 2ww buddy.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Aw man, I woke up with the worst sore throat this morning. I'm 11 DPO and I've already convinced myself that there's no way I'm pregnant this month because I have not had a positive test yet, even though it's a bit early. I'm just pitiful and depressed. Maybe I should just go to bed and start over tomorrow.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: No way I'm pregnant. Temp _plummeted_ today. Probably good since I pigged out on sashimi last night (don't know if octopus is in the 'danger' category, though... but maybe all raw meat is). But that means I probably had another miscarriage at some point. Bah. Figures. I still feel like crap, though.









My new midwife said to stay away from all raw food, especially seafood while TTC. The only raw anything she says is ok is raw veggies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
So FF is saying I O'd CD17, but that c/l is super low. Very weird. And if my temp goes up more it will move the O date. But now that I'm back home, I bet my temps will be more normal. I guess only time will tell. This is gonna be a long 2WW.

I'm pretty fed up with FF, except for the usefulness of tracking temps and symptoms, but I'm ignoring their "interpretations" from now on, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Is anyone else 6dpo? I need a 2ww buddy.









I'm 7 dpo, so I'll join you! When are you planning on testing? I am not due for AF until Saturday. I'm embarrassed to admit I tested this AM, of course its a BFN, its too early, lol. I'll probably test everyday, just to give my self something to obsess over.














But I've been cramping for the past four days, like AF is coming, my CM is completely dry which is unusual for me, I always have a mix of creamy, watery and EWCM during the 2ww, and I have had shooting boob pains for four days, with yesterday and today being the worst. I actually had a pretty sharp cramp, enough to make me go WTF? and suck in my breath while driving to PA on Friday. So, I'm hopeful, but trying to not be TOO hopeful, lol.

I wrote that essay for class. I started reading my other classmates posts, and a couple of the women mentioned their miscarriages and the emotional angst caused by the topic, so I threw my two cents in. I felt better not being the odd one out,KWIM?

Liz

ETA - we got out cable modem installed today in PA! So now I can get on here and obsess even on the weekends, lol.


----------



## dani76

Oh, no shame from me...I tested today too.







And I know full well that it's too early for a positive test. I doubt this is my month as I still feel a bit off since the miscarriage in February. But maybe, just maybe...


----------



## TayTaysMama

Just stopping in to say hi.








for the recent losses.







Congrats for all the new BFP's!







for all that got AF.







: for everyone still waiting for that BFP!

me: Just hanging out at CD 6 and waiting very patiently to O. I can't decide if I want to try anything new this month or throw it all out the window and just hope for the best! I have been doing some reflexology on myself and some pressure points. We'll see if it helps at all.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 







My new midwife said to stay away from all raw food, especially seafood while TTC. The only raw anything she says is ok is raw veggies.

Meh, that's just a western thing. I grew up on Japanese food and the Japanese get pregnant plenty







I'd probably get a better shot at it if I was eating more Japanese food, actually, with all the soy and the healthier food in general. But I was given the (rare) opportunity for super yummy food







: (yes, I like raw octopus--and pickled octopus... octopus in general, I'd love to go to Japan just to try takoyaki *fried octopus on a stick*) and I snatched it. I'm going to stick to sushi from now on, because they gave me too much, lol, but it was nice to have that rare treat. I seldom eat any kind of raw food and that includes veggies, except avocado.

I've had fertile CM... I'm testing in the morning to see if I still have hcG (anecdotally, the test I'm using detects as little as 7miu/ml) and if I don't, then I'll count it as a miscarriage, if I do... well, we'll see how that goes. I'm not expecting a positive. Obviously, I still have hope, I just think it's unrealistic.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'm 7 dpo, so I'll join you! When are you planning on testing? I am not due for AF until Saturday. I'm embarrassed to admit I tested this AM, of course its a BFN, its too early, lol. I'll probably test everyday, just to give my self something to obsess over.














But I've been cramping for the past four days, like AF is coming, my CM is completely dry which is unusual for me, I always have a mix of creamy, watery and EWCM during the 2ww, and I have had shooting boob pains for four days, with yesterday and today being the worst. I actually had a pretty sharp cramp, enough to make me go WTF? and suck in my breath while driving to PA on Friday. So, I'm hopeful, but trying to not be TOO hopeful, lol.

I wrote that essay for class. I started reading my other classmates posts, and a couple of the women mentioned their miscarriages and the emotional angst caused by the topic, so I threw my two cents in. I felt better not being the odd one out,KWIM?

Those sound like really good pregnancy signs!







:







:

It is nice that you got an opportunity to give feedback on the topic for your class. Perhaps next semester the professor will not rely solely on aborted fetuses to discuss stem cells.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Oh, no shame from me...I tested today too.







And I know full well that it's too early for a positive test. I doubt this is my month as I still feel a bit off since the miscarriage in February. But maybe, just maybe...

















:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
me: Just hanging out at CD 6 and waiting very patiently to O. I can't decide if I want to try anything new this month or throw it all out the window and just hope for the best! I have been doing some reflexology on myself and some pressure points. We'll see if it helps at all.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I've had fertile CM... I'm testing in the morning to see if I still have hcG (anecdotally, the test I'm using detects as little as 7miu/ml) and if I don't, then I'll count it as a miscarriage, if I do... well, we'll see how that goes. I'm not expecting a positive. Obviously, I still have hope, I just think it's unrealistic.









and







:

*me:* Still working on the bathroom. I primed the walls yesterday, and I was hoping to paint last night. As I was painting I found lots of spots that needed to be touched up by the contractor (with compound), and he is not coming in until this morning. That will set us back a day. We bought the paint color yesterday, and now I just need to pick out the accessories. Our toilet is still not in, but the funny thing is now we have two coming. The first toilet I ordered showed up in all small pieces. We returned it, but the toilet we ordered was not available. It is a special order, so they do not carry it in stores. I ordered it from another store, and they guaranteed it in two weeks. We never got it, and when I called they said it would not ship for another two weeks. I canceled that order, and ordered it somewhere else. The toilet shipped on Tuesday from the newest order. On Thursday I got an email that the second place did not cancel my order, and the toilet shipped.







We are going to wait until one arrives in perfect condition before starting the return process.

Yesterday I went to see a show my brother was in (he is a performer). It was 3 hours and 35 minutes, which was about an hour and thirty five minutes longer then I wanted to be there. I came home right before ds went to sleep. I barely got to see him yesterday in between the painting and the show.

Today I have to go to a baby shower. I am not looking forward to it. It is an hour away, a baby shower, and I did not even finish the gift. I am hoping to get to it after I shower this morning. Everyone is still asleep right now, so I just want to lie around for a bit longer. I also do not have a shirt to wear with the skirt I have picked out. I have to run to some stores this morning.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Liz: I am glad the paper worked out and you were able to have your "say" about it too. I feel bad for all of the women that struggled with their emotions over it. Maybe the prof will think twice about topics for the future.

Jen: I am so sorry.









*hugs* to everybody waiting. Waiting to O, doing the TWW, and waiting for AF to get over with so they can start again. Argh...so much stressful waiting.

DH and I were childless last night...we had some big romance planned...AF showed up in the afternoon. I have surprised myself (and DH) by accepting AF and this morning I feel like "it's a new day" and my body is telling me that it has returned to "normal". I am going into this next cycle more settled and with a more peaceful feeling. I have a really good feeling the Ukrainian Easter Bunny is going to bring us a fertilized egg.


----------



## apmama2myboo

xak, that's really weird. sorry things are so goofed up.

Liz, i'm glad you have an understanding prof.

blissfully, bathrooms take for freaking EVER. my dh is working today on getting the vanity and sinks in, but before that can happen permanently he needs to figure out the plumbing and cut holes in the countertop for sinks and a bunch of other stuff, then I will have to paint the vanity and the drawers and all that fun crap. my dd started out being great today but now she's being obstinate. i want to just take her to the playground but she has to eat SOMETHING first.

I am on cd27 today. Still just bfn's when i test in the morning, and no AF yet. I am getting crabby like she's coming though. Honestly I think the Cipro i had to take for the UTI severely f'd up my cycle. I NEVER have a 27 day cycle. Monkeys would sooner fly out of my butt than I would have a cycle that long! So in addition to looking nasty bloated and being crabby and my boobs are killing me, i don't even have AF here to give me a fresh start. Instead i'm waiting for my uncooperative, maddening and incompetent body to pick a freakin path and get on it already. I got another stupid SAID meeting card in the mail yesterday and I need to write to that lady and tell her not to send me anymore, because I"m sick of getting them every month as a reminder that I lost my son. I don't need an effing reminder. I think about it every day and for me to go to a meeting in a room full of strangers and have to listen to their stories in person and all that, not for me. I just like my close network and the anonymity of the internet. I am NOT an IRL support group type of person. truth be told, i hate people, most of the time, and most people, and the last thing I need is to be in a group of strangers. I'd probably have a damn anxiety attack or something. Anyways those are my gripes for the day. Hope you're all having better weekends and days then I am. I am just so stressed out that life is not very enjoyable right now, and i'm not the nicest person to be around.


----------



## cagnew

Hello All.
I have been off this thread for almost four months now, but I guess I am ready to come back again.
It's been almost 10 weeks since my d&c and I still haven't had my pp AF. You can imagine the number of pg tests I have taken in the last few weeks.... All negative, of course. It took 12wks for AF the show after my first mc.
We want another baby badly and I guess we are actively ttc. However, until AF shows up, I guess there isn't any point in starting the whole temping thing. Ugh.
The sad thing is, if I do get pg, I pretty much assume I'll mc. Kind of a catch 22 type-thing. A positive test is what I want... even though it will push me into a new mental hell.
I hate this.
Anyway, I go through mini-phases of feeling confident and then feeling hopeless, so my attendence here might be kind of spotty for awhile. I know you all understand.


----------



## cagnew

apmama: I know how you feel (as much as a person who is not you can, anyway).


----------



## skybluepink02

So, I'm either 12 or 13 days past ovulation and no positive test. Am I out? Don't most people have a positive test by 12 days past ovulation?







:


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
So, I'm either 12 or 13 days past ovulation and no positive test. Am I out? Don't most people have a positive test by 12 days past ovulation?







:


It depends on how long your LP is. I have had some that were 13 and 14 days long before AF started. If you're LP is normally 14+ days long, I would just keep testing.









Me: I'm feeling a bit discouraged. Its 7dpo and I have had more "symptoms" in my previous cycles than now. My breasts barely hurt sometimes, no cramping...nothing.







I did have watery CM Thursday and Friday, but that was it.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
I am NOT an IRL support group type of person. truth be told, i hate people, most of the time, and most people, and the last thing I need is to be in a group of strangers. I'd probably have a damn anxiety attack or something.

Hon, I am totally there with you. An online-but-local friend keeps trying to get me to go to ICAN meetings... but my cesarean didn't traumatize me and I'm pretty sure those meetings will! Sure, it might have been prevented and was probably unnecessary, but I've dealt with that and don't want to linger on it beyond what it means for future pregnancies. As for this... 'miscarriage' is a hard word for me to even say. It's right there with 'rape'. It happens, it destroys your world and no one really wants to talk about it except supportive friends--and they don't really understand unless they've BTDT. Online support groups are different though. It's more anonymous than AA. Here, I don't even have to be Heather K. I'm just Xak. I'm comfortable being myself as Xak. I can share my face or not and no one has to hear me struggling to talk because I'm crying and being here, I have the added benefit that I know you're all mdc people.
*
skybluepink*--it can take 14-15 days for some people to get a BFP. I don't even recommend testing before 14DPO, despite your LP length.

*Barose*--









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Hello All.
I have been off this thread for almost four months now, but I guess I am ready to come back again.
The sad thing is, if I do get pg, I pretty much assume I'll mc. Kind of a catch 22 type-thing. A positive test is what I want... even though it will push me into a new mental hell.









oh, hon, welcome back and I'm so, so sorry. Obviously, I know what you're saying. I think I've m/ced the past two months now, or at least did in my February AF and still had hormone left to test this month.

That leads me into *me*: BFN today. Still having cramping, etc. And never look up false positive pregnancy tests.  they're typically misreading of test (not in this case--pink line in 1-3 minutes, just like it was supposed to be there), miscarriage or cancer. puck So, Heather, move me to waiting to O and you can stick a little angel by my name. *sigh*


----------



## Amydoula

Big







to everyone. It seems like it is a rough day for a lot of people.


----------



## Matilda_z

Yesterday we buried William's ashes in my grandparents grave. It was a very sad time. Then, after it was over and I'd hugged everyone, I looked in the little hole where Grant had placed the wooden box and saw the handfuls of dirt that some people had scattered. I had the strongest feeling to reach in and pull it back out and take it home again. That made me smile and laugh... it was so strange. I reached in and place a single white rose on the box, on top of the dirt.

We're having a nice visit here, though. And we've even managed to have a few amourous moments.









Life is weird.

Still waiting for AF.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
Yesterday we buried William's ashes in my grandparents grave. It was a very sad time. Then, after it was over and I'd hugged everyone, I looked in the little hole where Grant had placed the wooden box and saw the handfuls of dirt that some people had scattered. I had the strongest feeling to reach in and pull it back out and take it home again. That made me smile and laugh... it was so strange. I reached in and place a single white rose on the box, on top of the dirt.

We're having a nice visit here, though. And we've even managed to have a few amourous moments.









Life is weird.

Still waiting for AF.


----------



## labortrials

Hey everyone!







I want to thank you all for reaching out to me from time to time and for sharing good news (yay namaste mom!!!) when it comes along.

I am still very much NOT any fun. In fact, I just broke down into tears - some of the most crying I've done in the past 6-7 weeks.

I'm posting today b/c I really need your support right now. I had an appointment with a different OB on Tuesday and am really freaked out. At my follow-up from the last m/c, the OB told me:
1. maybe I have LPD which she'd prefer to treat with Clomid (and do nothing else for me)
2. she'd check me and DH for chromosome disorders though she doesn't really suspect the problem
3. my cesarean scar is too thin for a VBAC - actually, she told me that RIGHT AFTER I WOKE UP from the curretage (bitch!!)

Here are my "issues" with her recommendation:
1. after the last miscarriage she was talking about endometrial biopsy, and now after this m/c she claims she used to recommend endo biopsy but now she'd rather just do Clomid. Oh, and she'll not test my prog & HCG levels during early pregnancy b/c she'd not treat low levels anyway
2. that's all she suggests? No follow-up tests for anticoag or other stuff? She did a bit of blood testing after #2 but nothing expansive.
3. WTF?!?!?!?! (sorry for all the cussing)

I'm crushed. I'm confused. I'm depressed. I'm mad. I'm furious. I'm a basketcase. I'm no fun. I'm fat fat fat. Ugh!!!







I am so lost I hardly know what to do.

Anyway, if any of you have suggestions for me before this appointment, I'd sure appreciate it.

Oh, to top it all off, I've been spotting/sliming now for over a week. I'm in the middle of my cycle after the m/c (I've had 1 AF). Oh, and my scar has hurt off & on since the curretage - worried about what that might mean.







:







:







:

I'm so sorry I can't really be here yet to support you all. I'm hoping to get some hope out of this meeting on Tuesday and depending on that, perhaps I'll be able to be around people who are actively ttc. I'm not quite messed up enough to do the "one day at a time" thread (way too depressing for me) but not healthy enough for this one.







Makes me sad. I love you guys so much, really I do. And I've really missed you all.

xo Kimberly


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Hey everyone!







I want to thank you all for reaching out to me from time to time and for sharing good news (yay namaste mom!!!) when it comes along.

I am still very much NOT any fun. In fact, I just broke down into tears - some of the most crying I've done in the past 6-7 weeks.

I'm posting today b/c I really need your support right now. I had an appointment with a different OB on Tuesday and am really freaked out. At my follow-up from the last m/c, the OB told me:
1. maybe I have LPD which she'd prefer to treat with Clomid (and do nothing else for me)
2. she'd check me and DH for chromosome disorders though she doesn't really suspect the problem
3. my cesarean scar is too thin for a VBAC - actually, she told me that RIGHT AFTER I WOKE UP from the curretage (bitch!!)

Here are my "issues" with her recommendation:
1. after the last miscarriage she was talking about endometrial biopsy, and now after this m/c she claims she used to recommend endo biopsy but now she'd rather just do Clomid. Oh, and she'll not test my prog & HCG levels during early pregnancy b/c she'd not treat low levels anyway
2. that's all she suggests? No follow-up tests for anticoag or other stuff? She did a bit of blood testing after #2 but nothing expansive.
3. WTF?!?!?!?! (sorry for all the cussing)

I'm crushed. I'm confused. I'm depressed. I'm mad. I'm furious. I'm a basketcase. I'm no fun. I'm fat fat fat. Ugh!!!







I am so lost I hardly know what to do.

Anyway, if any of you have suggestions for me before this appointment, I'd sure appreciate it.

Oh, to top it all off, I've been spotting/sliming now for over a week. I'm in the middle of my cycle after the m/c (I've had 1 AF). Oh, and my scar has hurt off & on since the curretage - worried about what that might mean.







:







:







:

I'm so sorry I can't really be here yet to support you all. I'm hoping to get some hope out of this meeting on Tuesday and depending on that, perhaps I'll be able to be around people who are actively ttc. I'm not quite messed up enough to do the "one day at a time" thread (way too depressing for me) but not healthy enough for this one.







Makes me sad. I love you guys so much, really I do. And I've really missed you all.

xo Kimberly

First of all big







I know I don't know you that well as you were leaving this thread as I was joining it. Honestly I think your OB sucks, I really wouldn't take anything that that person says to heart. Obviously after 3 m/c there should be some testing done. You may want to go straight to an RE or at least an OB with a lot of m/c experience. I am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hi everyone. Hugs to all. Since the 3rd m/c last month, I've been off for quite awhile too. Just started lurking this week, so I am not up to date on everything. And I'm not quite ready to be very active here again yet, but I saw *Kimberly*'s post and had to respond....

Big huge hugs, sweety.







. You have been in my thoughts so much over the past few months. If I can offer any advice, it is to please go get a second opinion. You deserve to have more testing done to answer some questions and help you develop a plan for where to go from here. Remember how I had all that testing done, and my OB determined that it was my late Oing that was responsible for my losses? He wanted me on Clomid but I was reluctant and TTC without it. This most recent loss confirmed for him that I need it. I O'd late and supplemented with progesterone suppositories but it didn't help. He didn't really want me to supplement with progesterone (because he didn't feel it would solve the problem) but allowed me to for my own piece of mind. I would have been panicking otherwise. That is why I think you should find a doctor who will listen to your fears and work with you, compromise with you. It makes all the difference. FWIW, I tried everything, everything to avoid Clomid (acupuncture, soy, B12, etc) but nothing was effective. This cycle was my first Clomid cycle. It didn't work to move my O up, but my RE didn't expect it to at this low dosage. He has a plan for next cycle.

I also wanted to welcome back and give bigs hugs to *Corrie* (cagnew).

ETA: You know, Kimberly, how can your OB tell how thin your scar is? I guess it could be true, but I do wonder if she says that to discourage patients from having VBACs b/c of all the liability crud.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* Still working on the bathroom. I primed the walls yesterday, and I was hoping to paint last night. As I was painting I found lots of spots that needed to be touched up by the contractor (with compound), and he is not coming in until this morning. That will set us back a day. We bought the paint color yesterday, and now I just need to pick out the accessories. Our toilet is still not in, but the funny thing is now we have two coming. The first toilet I ordered showed up in all small pieces. We returned it, but the toilet we ordered was not available. It is a special order, so they do not carry it in stores. I ordered it from another store, and they guaranteed it in two weeks. We never got it, and when I called they said it would not ship for another two weeks. I canceled that order, and ordered it somewhere else. The toilet shipped on Tuesday from the newest order. On Thursday I got an email that the second place did not cancel my order, and the toilet shipped.







We are going to wait until one arrives in perfect condition before starting the return process.

OH dear, talk about bathroom problems!







My toilet is in, but the sink is still sitting in DD's bedroom, lol. We actually got a lot accomplished this weekend, I grouted the entire shower, DP is finishing the walls next weekend and the ceiling, and I have to finish painting the cabinets. I'm totally jealous though, DP is at this moment taking the first bath in our brand new jacuzzi tub,







, lol. I'm taking one next









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
DH and I were childless last night...we had some big romance planned...AF showed up in the afternoon. I have surprised myself (and DH) by accepting AF and this morning I feel like "it's a new day" and my body is telling me that it has returned to "normal". I am going into this next cycle more settled and with a more peaceful feeling. I have a really good feeling the Ukrainian Easter Bunny is going to bring us a fertilized egg.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
blissfully, bathrooms take for freaking EVER. my dh is working today on getting the vanity and sinks in, but before that can happen permanently he needs to figure out the plumbing and cut holes in the countertop for sinks and a bunch of other stuff, then I will have to paint the vanity and the drawers and all that fun crap. my dd started out being great today but now she's being obstinate. i want to just take her to the playground but she has to eat SOMETHING first.

I am on cd27 today. Still just bfn's when i test in the morning, and no AF yet. I am getting crabby like she's coming though. Honestly I think the Cipro i had to take for the UTI severely f'd up my cycle. I NEVER have a 27 day cycle. Monkeys would sooner fly out of my butt than I would have a cycle that long! So in addition to looking nasty bloated and being crabby and my boobs are killing me, i don't even have AF here to give me a fresh start. Instead i'm waiting for my uncooperative, maddening and incompetent body to pick a freakin path and get on it already. I got another stupid SAID meeting card in the mail yesterday and I need to write to that lady and tell her not to send me anymore, because I"m sick of getting them every month as a reminder that I lost my son. I don't need an effing reminder. I think about it every day and for me to go to a meeting in a room full of strangers and have to listen to their stories in person and all that, not for me. I just like my close network and the anonymity of the internet. I am NOT an IRL support group type of person. truth be told, i hate people, most of the time, and most people, and the last thing I need is to be in a group of strangers. I'd probably have a damn anxiety attack or something. Anyways those are my gripes for the day. Hope you're all having better weekends and days then I am. I am just so stressed out that life is not very enjoyable right now, and i'm not the nicest person to be around.









My DD was a pill today too, while I was trying to finish my bathroom work. Wanted in the house, then out with Daddy, then in with me, throwing toys, crying a ton, refused a nap, the whole deal







. I know she was feeling bored and left out, but I don't know what else to do. This was the last day I had to do a ton of stuff, so hopefully she will be better tomorrow.

I'm not good with people IRL either. I am so much more able to be myself online, as weird as that is. I have only one IRL friend, and I don't tell her half as much as I tell you all here. I find everyone here much more understanding and loving than almost everyone I meet IRL.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Hello All.
I have been off this thread for almost four months now, but I guess I am ready to come back again.
It's been almost 10 weeks since my d&c and I still haven't had my pp AF. You can imagine the number of pg tests I have taken in the last few weeks.... All negative, of course. It took 12wks for AF the show after my first mc.
We want another baby badly and I guess we are actively ttc. However, until AF shows up, I guess there isn't any point in starting the whole temping thing. Ugh.
The sad thing is, if I do get pg, I pretty much assume I'll mc. Kind of a catch 22 type-thing. A positive test is what I want... even though it will push me into a new mental hell.
I hate this.
Anyway, I go through mini-phases of feeling confident and then feeling hopeless, so my attendence here might be kind of spotty for awhile. I know you all understand.

















I go through those phases as well, I think its normal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
So, I'm either 12 or 13 days past ovulation and no positive test. Am I out? Don't most people have a positive test by 12 days past ovulation?







:

I think it depends on when the egg implanted. If you had a late implantation, closer to say 9 days, then there just might not be enough HCG yet, KWIM?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Me: I'm feeling a bit discouraged. Its 7dpo and I have had more "symptoms" in my previous cycles than now. My breasts barely hurt sometimes, no cramping...nothing.







I did have watery CM Thursday and Friday, but that was it.

Hey, maybe lack of symptoms is a symptom









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
BFN today. Still having cramping, etc. And never look up false positive pregnancy tests.  they're typically misreading of test (not in this case--pink line in 1-3 minutes, just like it was supposed to be there), miscarriage or cancer. puck So, Heather, move me to waiting to O and you can stick a little angel by my name. *sigh*









You have to be careful what you read online, I found some horrifying stuff when I found those bumps on my cervix last week.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
Yesterday we buried William's ashes in my grandparents grave. It was a very sad time. Then, after it was over and I'd hugged everyone, I looked in the little hole where Grant had placed the wooden box and saw the handfuls of dirt that some people had scattered. I had the strongest feeling to reach in and pull it back out and take it home again. That made me smile and laugh... it was so strange. I reached in and place a single white rose on the box, on top of the dirt.

We're having a nice visit here, though. And we've even managed to have a few amourous moments.









Life is weird.

Still waiting for AF.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Hey everyone!







I want to thank you all for reaching out to me from time to time and for sharing good news (yay namaste mom!!!) when it comes along.

I am still very much NOT any fun. In fact, I just broke down into tears - some of the most crying I've done in the past 6-7 weeks.

I'm posting today b/c I really need your support right now. I had an appointment with a different OB on Tuesday and am really freaked out. At my follow-up from the last m/c, the OB told me:
1. maybe I have LPD which she'd prefer to treat with Clomid (and do nothing else for me)
2. she'd check me and DH for chromosome disorders though she doesn't really suspect the problem
3. my cesarean scar is too thin for a VBAC - actually, she told me that RIGHT AFTER I WOKE UP from the curretage (bitch!!)

Here are my "issues" with her recommendation:
1. after the last miscarriage she was talking about endometrial biopsy, and now after this m/c she claims she used to recommend endo biopsy but now she'd rather just do Clomid. Oh, and she'll not test my prog & HCG levels during early pregnancy b/c she'd not treat low levels anyway
2. that's all she suggests? No follow-up tests for anticoag or other stuff? She did a bit of blood testing after #2 but nothing expansive.
3. WTF?!?!?!?! (sorry for all the cussing)

I'm crushed. I'm confused. I'm depressed. I'm mad. I'm furious. I'm a basketcase. I'm no fun. I'm fat fat fat. Ugh!!!







I am so lost I hardly know what to do.

Anyway, if any of you have suggestions for me before this appointment, I'd sure appreciate it.

Oh, to top it all off, I've been spotting/sliming now for over a week. I'm in the middle of my cycle after the m/c (I've had 1 AF). Oh, and my scar has hurt off & on since the curretage - worried about what that might mean.







:







:







:

I'm so sorry I can't really be here yet to support you all. I'm hoping to get some hope out of this meeting on Tuesday and depending on that, perhaps I'll be able to be around people who are actively ttc. I'm not quite messed up enough to do the "one day at a time" thread (way too depressing for me) but not healthy enough for this one.







Makes me sad. I love you guys so much, really I do. And I've really missed you all.

xo Kimberly

First off, the OB is full of cr*p about the scar being too thin. There is no possible way to tell what a non-pregnant uterus will do when it is pregnant and stretching. How did she measure the scar? By sight? Or with U/S? Either way, still cr*p I say!

That combined with her other lack of treatments and testing for you make me say find a new doc! Keep interviewing until you find one that will take you seriously and not back down on what they tell you. You are the consumer, you (or your insurance) are paying them to do their job.







honey, you don't need her crap treatment.

Me - Tested again this AM, thought I saw the faintest line when I took the test outside in the daylight, but I could have been imagining it or it was an evap. I bought a 3 pack of tests afterwards, so I'm covered until Wednesday, AF is due Friday or Saturday. Thats it, just tired from all the bathroom work, my back hurts. I've had absolutely no CM up till today, then I got some EW today, but I always have that in the TWW, whether pg or not, so it doesn't tell me much.

I'm thinking of putting TTC on hold for three months if not PG this month. I'm worried about being in labor up here in PA in the dead of winter. The storms are nasty, and could lead to an unplanned UC that I don't want. Plus, I don't want to be stuck in the house for days on end with a newborn and a toddler. If we wait out the next 3 cycles, that would put us due in early spring, which would be better for my sanity.

Liz


----------



## heatherh

*xak* - I'm sorry. Sending supportive thoughts your way. I know what you mean about being fairly anonymous here. Gives me time to gather my thoughts while I'm posting. I can digest/think about stuff more than I can with an in-person conversation. Works for me.

*apmama2myboo* - I hope things work themselves out SOON. Sorry you're having a crappy day.

*cagnew* - Good to see you! Well you know...

*skybluepink02* - 12DPO tests aren't conclusive. Hang in there.

*barose* -









*Matilda_z* - Yeah, life is weird. Glad you're enjoying your trip.

*labortrials* - Welcome back! I think it's best to handle one issue at a time. It seems like some testing is in order, so see what the OB this week thinks. If you don't feel like they'll be supportive, either, then go find someone else! You deserve a doc who will work with you. And FTR we don't think you're fat, we think you're beautiful! So hang out with us some more as soon as you're up for it!

Hi, *ChesapeakeBorn*!

For those of you who are rejoining, please let me know when you're ready to be added/moved on the first post.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*Kayda's Mom*, sorry about AF







for this cycle.

*apmama2myboo*,









*cagnew*,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
So, I'm either 12 or 13 days past ovulation and no positive test. Am I out? Don't most people have a positive test by 12 days past ovulation?







:

No, you are not out.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Me: I'm feeling a bit discouraged. Its 7dpo and I have had more "symptoms" in my previous cycles than now. My breasts barely hurt sometimes, no cramping...nothing.







I did have watery CM Thursday and Friday, but that was it.

I did not have any symptoms for six weeks with DS.

*Matilda_z*,









*labortrials*,







I think you should find another care provider.

*ScootchsMom*,







: Yay about the bathroom progress.

*me:* I ran around all morning. I hate rushing around. I got to the baby shower on time, but I started to cry on the way over. I got through the shower with no tears.

When I got home I had to paint the bathroom. The contractor came in this morning patched the last few spots and cut the trim. I finished painting, dh just cleaned up in there, and tomorrow we are finishing up. The contractor is coming in the morning to put in the sink and trim, and then we are done! It was exactly two weeks from start to finish. It looks great.


----------



## labortrials

Hi Corrie -









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Hi everyone. Hugs to all. Since the 3rd m/c last month, I've been off for quite awhile too. Just started lurking this week, so I am not up to date on everything. And I'm not quite ready to be very active here again yet, but I saw *Kimberly*'s post and had to respond....

Big huge hugs, sweety.







. You have been in my thoughts so much over the past few months. If I can offer any advice, it is to please go get a second opinion. You deserve to have more testing done to answer some questions and help you develop a plan for where to go from here. Remember how I had all that testing done, and my OB determined that it was my late Oing that was responsible for my losses? He wanted me on Clomid but I was reluctant and TTC without it. This most recent loss confirmed for him that I need it. I O'd late and supplemented with progesterone suppositories but it didn't help. He didn't really want me to supplement with progesterone (because he didn't feel it would solve the problem) but allowed me to for my own piece of mind. I would have been panicking otherwise. That is why I think you should find a doctor who will listen to your fears and work with you, compromise with you. It makes all the difference. FWIW, I tried everything, everything to avoid Clomid (acupuncture, soy, B12, etc) but nothing was effective. This cycle was my first Clomid cycle. It didn't work to move my O up, but my RE didn't expect it to at this low dosage. He has a plan for next cycle.

I also wanted to welcome back and give bigs hugs to *Corrie* (cagnew).

ETA: You know, Kimberly, how can your OB tell how thin your scar is? I guess it could be true, but I do wonder if she says that to discourage patients from having VBACs b/c of all the liability crud.

Oh, honey, I'm so sorry about your 3rd m/c too. Sniff sniff. We've nearly had the same m/c schedule. It sucks so bad.








Thanks for your feedback on the clomid. It just seems really bizarre to treat someone who is fertile with a fertility med. And I don't O late, so WTF?!

*My scar* - hard to know; she's fairly new to the group which is why I was transferred to her care during the 2nd miscarriage. She dxed it during the curretage b/c my uterus wasn't contracting down, so she had to help it. She put 2 fingers into my uterus (eeek!) and felt that the scar was considerably thinner than the surrounding tissue.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
First off, the OB is full of cr*p about the scar being too thin. There is no possible way to tell what a non-pregnant uterus will do when it is pregnant and stretching. How did she measure the scar? By sight? Or with U/S? Either way, still cr*p I say!

That combined with her other lack of treatments and testing for you make me say find a new doc! Keep interviewing until you find one that will take you seriously and not back down on what they tell you. You are the consumer, you (or your insurance) are paying them to do their job.







honey, you don't need her crap treatment.

Me - Tested again this AM, thought I saw the faintest line when I took the test outside in the daylight, but I could have been imagining it or it was an evap. I bought a 3 pack of tests afterwards, so I'm covered until Wednesday, AF is due Friday or Saturday. Thats it, just tired from all the bathroom work, my back hurts. I've had absolutely no CM up till today, then I got some EW today, but I always have that in the TWW, whether pg or not, so it doesn't tell me much.

Good luck with all of your testing, Liz.

More info from me - yeah, this OB I'm seeing on Tuesday is a DIFFERENT OB from a different group. He spends 2 days a week on infertility. We don't have REs or IF specialists in town, so I believe he's the next logical step in town. One of my friends is the head nurse at his birthing center and really thinks he will help me.

Heather -







thanks! And you're right . . . gotta have a viable pregnancy b/f I can really bother with the scar issue.

Hugs,
Kimberly


----------



## so confused!

Wow! So many people, so many posts. I'll try and keep up......trying to get the hang of this.

Hugs to the new comers and to those who Af found and also to the people who are confused...like me. Fingers crossed for those waiting to know.

I stopped bleeding day before yesterday,which means I bled for 5 days after I restarted bleeding. Spoke to my Dr and she said its ok to take the progesterone shots as soon as I get a + on the HPT next.(hopefully soon) It's called Proluton Depo and I will have to take it weekly for 12-13 weeks. Now the only problem is getting that elusive +!!!! The waiting!!!! So frustrating!

So take care ladies and lots of baby dust and sticky vibes!


----------



## boobs4milk

apmom-







s for your angelversary.

xak- thinking of you!

jenny- that DID make me smile...and tender and bittersweet for you. i hope you had a wonderful time with your family!

corrie-







s i'm glad to see you feel like visiting us! keep trying to think positive, girl!

kim-







s for you and i'm happy to hear from you, as well. i don't know much about the things you've asked...but i will hold you up in positive and healing thoughts.

chesa-







s and glad to see you, too. i must say, i hate it that you 3 are back, but i'm so glad to 'see' you around and know that you are trying to heal. lots of light for you my friend!

good luck to everyone this month! hope you have a great day!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Xak* and *Jen* (redhead): I just read back to see what had happened and wanted to send you love and hugs. (And Xak, if you don't mind me asking, where do you get HPTs that test down to 7mIU/ml? I need those!)

*BoobyJen*: Thanks so much for your kind words. This place brings a sense of warmth and safety, being amongst old (and new) friends.

Congrats, *namaste*!!!

*Kimberly*: It does seem bizarre to treat a fertile person with fertility meds. It took me a long time, a lot of research, and another m/c to accept that it could help me - I kept telling my doctor "But I can get pregnant when we try! Why do I need fertility meds?!" For me I need Clomid to O at the appropriate time and synchronize the hormones in my body to support a pregnancy. I guess I finally trust my RE after speaking with him many times and doing all the testing (it helps too that he is the director of the division of reproductive endocrinology). I have to drive 2 hours to see him because there are no specialists in my town, but that's okay. I will be very interested to hear what the other doc has to say about your situation. He sounds like he has some good experience. I'm so glad you found him!

Hi *heather*!







I'm just going to hang out where I am for awhile, although you can add a couple more angels, I guess.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi guys. i may be around later but right now i'm the WORST crabby lady ever. please move me to waiting to O







stupid )&@#)(*&#)*($&)*#^$*(^#*^$*&^ AF!!!!









thanks. i do want to add one personal, quickly. matilda,







s you're very strong. We haven't yet buried Michael's ashes.


----------



## namaste_mom

*Chesa* - so glad to see you hanging out, thanks for the congrats, I guess I'm still lurking also.

*Kimberly* - the 'other' thread isn't all depressing, we try support each other going through the dark times. We've all be there since we are all posting on a loss thread. So glad to see that you are lurking and are healing. I'm not certain what to say about your old OB but this new guy sounds promising!

*Corrie* - Hi, I'm glad to see you back also

So many old friends....I'm so sorry to see you all back but glad that you are healing well enough to lurk and hang out

*Scootch* - sounds promising...

*Matilda z* - (((HUGS))) I know it is so difficult

*xak* - (((HUGS))) BTW I like xak

*apmama* - so sorry that you got AF (((HUGS)))


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi guys. i may be around later but right now i'm the WORST crabby lady ever. please move me to waiting to O







stupid )&@#)(*&#)*($&)*#^$*(^#*^$*&^ AF!!!!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Kimberly*: It does seem bizarre to treat a fertile person with fertility meds. It took me a long time, a lot of research, and another m/c to accept that it could help me - I kept telling my doctor "But I can get pregnant when we try! Why do I need fertility meds?!" For me I need Clomid to O at the appropriate time and synchronize the hormones in my body to support a pregnancy. I guess I finally trust my RE after speaking with him many times and doing all the testing (it helps too that he is the director of the division of reproductive endocrinology). I have to drive 2 hours to see him because there are no specialists in my town, but that's okay. I will be very interested to hear what the other doc has to say about your situation. He sounds like he has some good experience. I'm so glad you found him!

Hi *heather*!







I'm just going to hang out where I am for awhile, although you can add a couple more angels, I guess.

Heather, me too. Hanging out . . . more angels (3 total).

CPB, thanks for the continued info on clomid. I've just read about other problems it can cause - if you google clomid miscarriage, it's kinda bizarre. But of course I will follow up on that rec tomorrow. Will your RE be following your hormone levels during pregnancy??? And what if hcg &/or prog levels were low???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Kimberly* - the 'other' thread isn't all depressing, we try support each other going through the dark times. We've all be there since we are all posting on a loss thread. So glad to see that you are lurking and are healing. I'm not certain what to say about your old OB but this new guy sounds promising!

Oh, I'm sorry that it sounded like a criticism. I know that's an incredibly helpful thread for many a mama. Sorry to make an insensitive comment. It's just not the right space for me right now. Who knows what I'll need in the future.

Happy (??) Monday? LoL!
~ Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi guys. i may be around later but right now i'm the WORST crabby lady ever. please move me to waiting to O







stupid )&@#)(*&#)*($&)*#^$*(^#*^$*&^ AF!!!!









thanks. i do want to add one personal, quickly. matilda,







s you're very strong. We haven't yet buried Michael's ashes.









Hugs, mama!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Online support groups are different though. It's more anonymous than AA. Here, I don't even have to be Heather K. I'm just Xak. I'm comfortable being myself as Xak. I can share my face or not and no one has to hear me struggling to talk because I'm crying and being here, I have the added benefit that I know you're all mdc people.

That leads me into *me*: BFN today. Still having cramping, etc. And never look up false positive pregnancy tests.  they're typically misreading of test (not in this case--pink line in 1-3 minutes, just like it was supposed to be there), miscarriage or cancer. puck So, Heather, move me to waiting to O and you can stick a little angel by my name. *sigh*

I feel this way about the online support groups. So much easier to let out what you need to, and no one has to know anything 'real' about me. I love online annonymity.








on the other bfn. I'm really sorry it happened again.

*Matilda_z:* You are VERY brave!







And I agree; life _is_ weird.

*LaborTrials:* What a miserable doc. I say seek another opinion.

*ChesapeakeBorn:* Big hugs, Dear.









*Cagnew:*









*APMamatomyboo:* I'm so sorry you are having a tough day!









*ScootchsMom:*







: on the testing! I've come to the same conculsion on waiting until "Spring", and for all intents and purposes started that this cycle. But to be honest - all it's really done is make me a little less obsessive about BDing and watching the days pass until AF/BFP. I'm in Minnesota, so I have the same concerns about snow and being trapped indoors with baby for months. Much more fun to have a Spring or Autumn babe.

*Me:* As stated above I guess... and still waiting to O.


----------



## heatherh

*apmama2myboo* - Ah, geez. I'm sorry







Especially after all the waiting this month. Dang.


----------



## heatherh

OK, so after getting a few messages about adding angels to the sweet baby angels section of the first post, I think I need to explain how that section is supposed to work. Then you guys can tell me if you think we should change it.









I think the intention was that the sweet baby angels section is to recognize the additional miscarriages that many mamas here have had. So for your first m/c, you join the thread and get added to the first post. For each subsequent m/c, I add an angel by your name in the sweet baby angels section. Of course, this can be confusing because mamas who've had two m/c only have one angel. I've wondered about this before, but since it hadn't come up...I wasn't too worried.

The best alternative I can think of is to add the angels by each mama's name, wherever you're listed on the first post. If we do that, we would get rid of the sweet baby angels section. Does that make more sense to you guys? Do you have an idea for a better way to do it?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
...CPB, thanks for the continued info on clomid. I've just read about other problems it can cause - if you google clomid miscarriage, it's kinda bizarre. But of course I will follow up on that rec tomorrow. Will your RE be following your hormone levels during pregnancy??? And what if hcg &/or prog levels were low???

That was one of my biggest concerns - that Clomid _could_ cause a miscarriage because it has the potential to thin and harden the uterine lining. I totally balked at this, said "No way. It's not for me." Then my RE made two very good points. He said that they would be monitoring my lining to make sure it would be okay, and if it was thin then 1)We wouldn't have to take the risk and TTC that cycle 2)For the next cycle, he would supplement me to correct the problem. The other thing he said which really resonated with me was "The fact that you have had 3 miscarriages puts you at an increased risk for miscarriage, not necessarily Clomid." It is almost like what do I have to lose? I've tried everything else. I'll miscarry without Clomid so I might as well give it a shot... especially if they will be following me closely to see how I respond.

As far as monitoring my levels.... He will do a blood draw at 3DPO to check my progesterone level. This is an indicator of the quality of ovulation and allows them to see how well Clomid worked. He will still allow me to supplement with progesterone regardless, but he is having me use Crinone, which acts more locally on the uterus rather than entering the bloodstream. Thus he will still get a good read on my natural prog level through the bloodwork. I hope this helps. If you have any more questions, ask away!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
OK, so after getting a few messages about adding angels to the sweet baby angels section of the first post, I think I need to explain how that section is supposed to work. Then you guys can tell me if you think we should change it.









I think the intention was that the sweet baby angels section is to recognize the additional miscarriages that many mamas here have had. So for your first m/c, you join the thread and get added to the first post. For each subsequent m/c, I add an angel by your name in the sweet baby angels section. Of course, this can be confusing because mamas who've had two m/c only have one angel. I've wondered about this before, but since it hadn't come up...I wasn't too worried.

The best alternative I can think of is to add the angels by each mama's name, wherever you're listed on the first post. If we do that, we would get rid of the sweet baby angels section. Does that make more sense to you guys? Do you have an idea for a better way to do it?

I think your alternative makes sense. Thank you for putting so much thought into this, heather!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Morning all!

I would love to do personals but not much in the mood of late, apologies! Not that I am not caring; I think of you ladies all the time, just not in a very communicative mood of late, I hope you understand?!

But to *cagnew, xak, Chesa, kim & Mathila*, big hugs!!







My thoughts are with you, wishing I can take away all that pain and craziness.

You know, with this talk abt IRL grp versus online, I do also like the online thing. I always say thank Goodness for the internet! dunno what to do without it... ... but I have 2 girls who are homeschooled and we go to park days and such and each time it is crappy for me, on the inside. people are nice, but they are not grieving. on the one hand, I do not expect them to tiptoe around me and always be crying with me about my loss, but on the other hand, to watch them get on with life so carefree and NOT grieving, it makes my hurt deeper. recently a mom in the homeschool grp gave birth at home to her 3rd baby, of coz everyone is happy but it has been sucky reading the conversations abt chubby delicious baby, etc.... I feel awful and petty abt this. esp when dh asks, "Don't you want a good outcome for her?" URGH! Like I wish smth bad on her.... the contrary is true, I do not want anyone to ever know what a loss feels like! sigh... just that some days I just feel lonely, and awkward abt bringing such feelings up to people IRL. isn't it ironic?

I am waiting to test... ... no signs no symptoms so i am not very hopeful. my cycles had been 26 days the last 3 times, so I shd have AF tomm, if it comes "as per normal". if it does not then I will test Wed am. We'll see.

Really missing F a lot of late....







:


----------



## apmama2myboo

aww. again you guys show exactly the reason why i love it here. thank you all so much for the kind words, hugs, and support. I hope you're all having better days.

my dd (4) has been fighting a fever, and it seems she's popped her 6 year molars early, or is working on it. last night she was 102.9 and shoving her fingers in her mouth, and has no other symptoms other than just slowing down a bit and being a little surly. anyone else here had an early teether?

i just put a cake in the oven. a new recipe i found for a pound cake that uses sweet potatoes (which i normally detest). we'll see how it turns out. hope you all have a good day today. *hug* all around to you ladies. hang in there. this month HAS to get better.


----------



## happylemon

*labortrials & ChesapeakeBorn*







and welcome back. Sending good vibes your way.

*Xak*







to you too. I am so sorry you have had to deal with such an emotional roller coaster ride the past week.

I know there are more personals I wanted to send, but it is hard to catch up after the weekend. Everyone is in my thoughts though.

me: Still waiting to O. No solid evidence that it has happened yet, but my boobs hurt like mad. The were sore around O last month too, but not this bad I don't think. I still think my chart is just wacky this month. It doesn't help that I can't seem to get a decent wake time going. Either I wake up at the wrong time in the morning or I am up and down all night with DD. My CP hasn't been much more clear then my temps. Even my cervix is having a blah month, everything just seems to be middle ground. CM is scarce too, it is there and I have put it in my chart, but there isn't a whole lot of it. Oh well, maybe I wont O this month. Who knows. I feel much more at peace this month then last though, so far. If I do O the TWW could bring all the anxiety and emotions back again.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Oh, to top it all off, I've been spotting/sliming now for over a week. I'm in the middle of my cycle after the m/c (I've had 1 AF). Oh, and my scar has hurt off & on since the curretage - worried about what that might mean.







:







:







:

First, f*ck her and the horse she rode in on for the VBAC bs (and it _is_ bs) right after waking from your curettage... and the rest of it, too. I honestly don't know what to say to make it better, not in the slightest. If she thinks you have LPD then she should be on top of the progesterone as well!







Get a third opinion already. An RE opinion would be better if you can get it. And I'd be worried about the pain in your scar--if you had a d&c--he could have trashed your scar.

Quote:

ETA: You know, Kimberly, how can your OB tell how thin your scar is? I guess it could be true, but I do wonder if she says that to discourage patients from having VBACs b/c of all the liability crud.
That would be because she was in there scraping it, wouldn't it?

*Liz*--














:

*Chesa*--the dollar store (New Choice) brand are _*anecdotally*_ sensitive to 7miu/ml--though they're only rated for 25. They're one of the most sensitive tests available outside of FRER and most clinics even use them.

*apmama*--







sorry about the red witch showing up!

*namaste*--thanks ^_^ I actually like it so much if I ever change my name again (unlikely--I may not like my name, but it's mine, darnit, even if there's another on this thread... with my maiden initial after







), it's what I'll change it to.

Thanks everyone and







s


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Hi everyone. Hugs to all. Since the 3rd m/c last month, I've been off for quite awhile too. Just started lurking this week, so I am not up to date on everything. And I'm not quite ready to be very active here again yet, but I saw *Kimberly*'s post and had to respond....

Big huge hugs, sweety.







. You have been in my thoughts so much over the past few months. If I can offer any advice, it is to please go get a second opinion. You deserve to have more testing done to answer some questions and help you develop a plan for where to go from here. Remember how I had all that testing done, and my OB determined that it was my late Oing that was responsible for my losses? He wanted me on Clomid but I was reluctant and TTC without it. This most recent loss confirmed for him that I need it. I O'd late and supplemented with progesterone suppositories but it didn't help. He didn't really want me to supplement with progesterone (because he didn't feel it would solve the problem) but allowed me to for my own piece of mind. I would have been panicking otherwise. That is why I think you should find a doctor who will listen to your fears and work with you, compromise with you. It makes all the difference. FWIW, I tried everything, everything to avoid Clomid (acupuncture, soy, B12, etc) but nothing was effective. This cycle was my first Clomid cycle. It didn't work to move my O up, but my RE didn't expect it to at this low dosage. He has a plan for next cycle.

I also wanted to welcome back and give bigs hugs to *Corrie* (cagnew).

ETA: You know, Kimberly, how can your OB tell how thin your scar is? I guess it could be true, but I do wonder if she says that to discourage patients from having VBACs b/c of all the liability crud.

Glad to get an update on how you are doing. Fingerscrossed that the clomid works!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi guys. i may be around later but right now i'm the WORST crabby lady ever. please move me to waiting to O







stupid )&@#)(*&#)*($&)*#^$*(^#*^$*&^ AF!!!!









thanks. i do want to add one personal, quickly. matilda,







s you're very strong. We haven't yet buried Michael's ashes.

I am so sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Morning all!

I would love to do personals but not much in the mood of late, apologies! Not that I am not caring; I think of you ladies all the time, just not in a very communicative mood of late, I hope you understand?!

But to *cagnew, xak, Chesa, kim & Mathila*, big hugs!!







My thoughts are with you, wishing I can take away all that pain and craziness.

You know, with this talk abt IRL grp versus online, I do also like the online thing. I always say thank Goodness for the internet! dunno what to do without it... ... but I have 2 girls who are homeschooled and we go to park days and such and each time it is crappy for me, on the inside. people are nice, but they are not grieving. on the one hand, I do not expect them to tiptoe around me and always be crying with me about my loss, but on the other hand, to watch them get on with life so carefree and NOT grieving, it makes my hurt deeper. recently a mom in the homeschool grp gave birth at home to her 3rd baby, of coz everyone is happy but it has been sucky reading the conversations abt chubby delicious baby, etc.... I feel awful and petty abt this. esp when dh asks, "Don't you want a good outcome for her?" URGH! Like I wish smth bad on her.... the contrary is true, I do not want anyone to ever know what a loss feels like! sigh... just that some days I just feel lonely, and awkward abt bringing such feelings up to people IRL. isn't it ironic?

I am waiting to test... ... no signs no symptoms so i am not very hopeful. my cycles had been 26 days the last 3 times, so I shd have AF tomm, if it comes "as per normal". if it does not then I will test Wed am. We'll see.

Really missing F a lot of late....







:











Nothing new here...just letting the days tick by....


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi guys. i may be around later but right now i'm the WORST crabby lady ever. please move me to waiting to O







stupid )&@#)(*&#)*($&)*#^$*(^#*^$*&^ AF!!!!









thanks. i do want to add one personal, quickly. matilda,







s you're very strong. We haven't yet buried Michael's ashes.

I'm so sorry







:

As for me.. I think I O'd yesterday. I'll hold off for a few to move myself anywhere though, just to be sure.


----------



## labortrials

for anyone who wants one!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I hope this helps. If you have any more questions, ask away!!

VERY helpful. Thanks so much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Really missing F a lot of late....







:

Understandable. I can only imagine how badly you hurt.







to you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
aww. again you guys show exactly the reason why i love it here. thank you all so much for the kind words, hugs, and support. I hope you're all having better days.

my dd (4) has been fighting a fever, and it seems she's popped her 6 year molars early, or is working on it. last night she was 102.9 and shoving her fingers in her mouth, and has no other symptoms other than just slowing down a bit and being a little surly. anyone else here had an early teether?

i just put a cake in the oven. a new recipe i found for a pound cake that uses sweet potatoes (which i normally detest). we'll see how it turns out. hope you all have a good day today. *hug* all around to you ladies. hang in there. this month HAS to get better.

Hope the pound cake turns out good. If so, you'll probably have to send me the recipe. Pound cake - good. Sweet potatoes - good. Mmmm - good.

Hope DD works through the ouchie molars soon. No fun, eh?!? My DD is an early teether - she had 3 teeth cutting at 3 mo. So I can only imagine she'll get her molars early too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*labortrials & ChesapeakeBorn*







and welcome back. Sending good vibes your way.

me: Still waiting to O. No solid evidence that it has happened yet, but my boobs hurt like mad. The were sore around O last month too, but not this bad I don't think. I still think my chart is just wacky this month. It doesn't help that I can't seem to get a decent wake time going. Either I wake up at the wrong time in the morning or I am up and down all night with DD. My CP hasn't been much more clear then my temps. Even my cervix is having a blah month, everything just seems to be middle ground. CM is scarce too, it is there and I have put it in my chart, but there isn't a whole lot of it. Oh well, maybe I wont O this month. Who knows. I feel much more at peace this month then last though, so far. If I do O the TWW could bring all the anxiety and emotions back again.

Crossing fingers for you. Sorry this month seems "blah" for you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
First, f*ck her and the horse she rode in on for the VBAC bs (and it _is_ bs) right after waking from your curettage... and the rest of it, too. I honestly don't know what to say to make it better, not in the slightest. If she thinks you have LPD then she should be on top of the progesterone as well!







Get a third opinion already. An RE opinion would be better if you can get it. And I'd be worried about the pain in your scar--if you had a d&c--he could have trashed your scar.

That would be because she was in there scraping it, wouldn't it?

So what I'm afraid of - that she damaged my scar when she was in there. But there was no way to avoid the curettage, I don't think. I hemorrhaged so badly I only narrowly escaped a blood transfusion! My bathroom looked like a war zone. Poor dh! (Well, though I was the one to clean it up.)

No access to a RE right now. I'll let y'all know how the appt goes tomorrow.

Hugs,
Kimberly


----------



## Sioko

*cagnew and labortrials* Been thinking about ya'll.







s I'm sorry for all that's happened and is happening.







s

*Xak* I'm so sorry you got a BFN recently. It's not fair







s

No loss is fair.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*Olerica*,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
OK, so after getting a few messages about adding angels to the sweet baby angels section of the first post, I think I need to explain how that section is supposed to work. Then you guys can tell me if you think we should change it.









I think the intention was that the sweet baby angels section is to recognize the additional miscarriages that many mamas here have had. So for your first m/c, you join the thread and get added to the first post. For each subsequent m/c, I add an angel by your name in the sweet baby angels section. Of course, this can be confusing because mamas who've had two m/c only have one angel. I've wondered about this before, but since it hadn't come up...I wasn't too worried.

The best alternative I can think of is to add the angels by each mama's name, wherever you're listed on the first post. If we do that, we would get rid of the sweet baby angels section. Does that make more sense to you guys? Do you have an idea for a better way to do it?

I like the last idea best (keeping the angels with our names). Thanks, you are a great thread keeper.

*DreamWeaver*,





















:

*apmama2myboo*, I hope your dd is feeling better. How was the cake? You will have to give us the recipe if you liked it.


----------



## heatherh

OK, I updated the first post. It's a little overwhelming at first! What do you guys think?


----------



## DreamWeaver

heather, bless your heart! Thank you for doing this, all this good work!








I do agree it looks a bit overwhelming at first.... and it made me a bit sad too, thinking of all our losses....







but on the other hand, we want our losses to be acknowledged, right?

today, I was thinking, I wish someone on this homeschool grp we are on to write me a private email saying, "It must be hard for you to read all these baby-talk." I guess I feel sad that people think after a while, that we are ok. But our losses are permanent and cannot be "fixed". That said, I also immed thought I was very self-centered. why do I expect people to think about how **I** feel all the time? Then I beat myself up and tell myself to get on with it already! sigh... ...


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
today, I was thinking, I wish someone on this homeschool grp we are on to write me a private email saying, "It must be hard for you to read all these baby-talk." I guess I feel sad that people think after a while, that we are ok. But our losses are permanent and cannot be "fixed". That said, I also immed thought I was very self-centered. why do I expect people to think about how **I** feel all the time? Then I beat myself up and tell myself to get on with it already! sigh... ...

I know what you mean. I still feel like the world has passed me by. My loss takes up a lot of room in my brain. To others I probably just seem spaced out, crabby, and sad.
Yesterday I was in Michaels looking at scrapbook stuff. It hit me hard that I should be taking monthly belly pictures and collecting baby scrapbook stuff. I felt like I couldn't breathe and then when my husband walked over I lost it and started bawling. Other people people probably thought we had a fight or something.

*group hug*


----------



## Sioko

*HeatherH* I have 3 angels by my name, and can be moved to the Nov. due dates. Thanx you do a great job on here!


----------



## xakana

*heather*--that's amazing, thank you so much for putting all that work in like you have. It's appreciated.

Anyone who wants to read my latest angst (relevant) can do so here. It's 'transgressive' so be warned. It's also less than 15 lines.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
...but on the other hand, we want our losses to be acknowledged, right?
...I guess I feel sad that people think after a while, that we are ok. But our losses are permanent and cannot be "fixed". That said, I also immed thought I was very self-centered. why do I expect people to think about how **I** feel all the time? Then I beat myself up and tell myself to get on with it already! sigh... ...

Yep! I think this is why our thread exists. While everybody moves on, we can linger here to get the support we need. I guess I don't really expect everyone else to think about how I feel. It would be nice if they would sometimes! But here I know everybody understands and gives me the support and space I need all at the same time.

*Sioko* - I fixed your entry. And moved you!







Yeah!


----------



## happylemon

Heather: The fist page is a bit to take in at first, but I like it. Thanks for updating it.

I have a silly paranoid question (I feel like you might laugh at me, but actually I bet you will understand the concern. I would feel silly asking somewhere else though.) I recently discovered the joys of a comfy warm bath, just since the m/c actually. My doctor told me to avoid anything that would raise my core body temp while TTC and during PG. So, what is the right temp for a bath? Do I have to give up the baths? Do you all take baths (never, always, not during the TWW)? Just wondering. I have continued to take them, just not TOO warm, but having a bath that is too cold for comfort defeats the purpose for me.


----------



## dani76

Hi Heather, can I have 2 angels added to my name? Thanks.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
today, I was thinking, I wish someone on this homeschool grp we are on to write me a private email saying, "It must be hard for you to read all these baby-talk." I guess I feel sad that people think after a while, that we are ok. But our losses are permanent and cannot be "fixed". That said, I also immed thought I was very self-centered. why do I expect people to think about how **I** feel all the time? Then I beat myself up and tell myself to get on with it already! sigh... ...









I am sure that some of the members of the group do think about you, but they do not say anything. It is so hard to bring up a loss to someone. I think people feel like they do not want to upset you more, so they just avoid the subject all together.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
OK, I updated the first post. It's a little overwhelming at first! What do you guys think?

I like it. That must have been a lot of work. Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I know what you mean. I still feel like the world has passed me by. My loss takes up a lot of room in my brain. To others I probably just seem spaced out, crabby, and sad.
Yesterday I was in Michaels looking at scrapbook stuff. It hit me hard that I should be taking monthly belly pictures and collecting baby scrapbook stuff. I felt like I couldn't breathe and then when my husband walked over I lost it and started bawling. Other people people probably thought we had a fight or something.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I have a silly paranoid question (I feel like you might laugh at me, but actually I bet you will understand the concern. I would feel silly asking somewhere else though.) I recently discovered the joys of a comfy warm bath, just since the m/c actually. My doctor told me to avoid anything that would raise my core body temp while TTC and during PG. So, what is the right temp for a bath? Do I have to give up the baths? Do you all take baths (never, always, not during the TWW)? Just wondering. I have continued to take them, just not TOO warm, but having a bath that is too cold for comfort defeats the purpose for me.

I just started taking baths again. I like them hot. I am not sure if I will avoid them during the 2ww. (I took hot showers everyday with ds...almost 4 years old.) I would guess the temperature threshold is the same as fevers. I _think_ you should not let your core temperature get above 102. I am not sure what temperature the bath would be to get to that point though.


----------



## cagnew

Sarah: I don't know if it's good or not, but I take them quite frequently. I took them when I was pg with dd too... and the water was pretty warm. I used to take my temp after about 5 or 10 minutes to make sure I wasn't getting too hot. I don't know if there was any point in doing that or not.... I was so uncomfortable during that pg that baths were one of the only things that helped.

labortrials: Good to see you... sort of...

xak: Sorry about BFN. Sucks.
















To everyone. I hate to see so many people still here... or back again. Or here for the first time.

One of my friends asked dh and I to be their babies godparents. I am flattered, but it's kind of bittersweet. She got pg the same time I did... I should have been christening MY baby. Oh well. I think they meant well.

Still waiting for pp AF. The weeks keeps going by. I am considering going to a new doctor or an RE. I am almost positive my hormones are to blame for all of this. If I could just find a dr that gave a damn....

Chesa: Thank you so much for the info on Clomid and it's uses. Maybe I could ask a dr about it here.


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks for all the hard work, heather









nothing much new here. still plugging away at the bathroom. the pound cake did turn out, btw, and any of you who want to smuggle sweet potatoes into cake and have your kids be none the wiser, here is the recipe:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sweet-P....aspx?prop31=1

you could obviously make it sweeter by decreasing the butter and subbing applesauce, changing some of the flour over to wheat, use flax with water in place of the eggs probably, etc. but i made it as is and it was great, even without icing or glaze.

we're expecting anywhere from 2-10" of snow over the next day and a half.







: I am SO sick of winter i could scream. AF is playing hide and seek with me now and went from fullon hardcore cramps and bleeding to now you see it, now you don't. SO freaking annoying. watching the birds outside my window, robins included, with the snowstorm in mind, thinking, you sorry b*stards have no idea what you're in for. go back south! and take me with you!

hope you all have a good day


----------



## Olerica

*Heather:* The front page looks amazing. It is a little overwhelming, but I think it's looks good nonetheless.

BTW: *I can be moved to Waiting to Know!* I thought that even though I was having a slow rise, that I O'd on CD18, but you know FF.... they have their own criterium.








s to those who need them. I'm making my stay short today, as I have a headache from staying up late to finish a book. ~sigh~ I love novels.


----------



## xakana

*Sarah*--I was avoiding hot showers (I don't take baths unless I want to take one with Lilly... and for me, baths are for reading.. and those with Lilly have to be no warmer than she can handle, which isn't hot enough for me to really enjoy... lol, I still remember when I was a kid, it being that way with me and my mom--I couldn't handle 'hot' and she always made my baths too hot, so I'd do the Bugs Bunny getting into the hunter's stewpot dance... or sing the witch doctor song) for a few cycles, but threw that out the window this one. I didn't know to do that with Lilly and I didn't, so I'm back to just doing what I did when I was TTC Lilly, except adding in temping and I don't drink at all anymore (I had a very tiny amount of wine cooler the month I conceived Lilly and felt awful when I found out).

*Olerica*--you O'd pretty clearly on CD18, IMO.

*apmama*--Lilly LOVES sweet potatoes. That said, I don't bake (no oven), certainly not from scratch  but I'm going to pass the recipe to my best friend (she loves recipes). Although since she's now working two jobs back to back 5 days a week, I don't think she'll have time for any baking.

*me*: still running around for my mom. I got some silk flowers and arranged them all nice for her and am sending them with DH to the hospital today. She had her third surgery yesterday (her bile duct ruptured and she'd been filling with bile for days, which was why she was in agony--better than losing her appendix which is what everyone thought for a while, but still awful) and she's recovering again. Dh basically hasn't had a day off in over two weeks because of it.

Oh, crap--Lilly doesn't have on a diaper... and I mean that literally! gotta run!


----------



## xakana

oops... connectivity issue, please excuse the double post.


----------



## heatherh

Up to date through here! Glad you guys like the new format.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Heather - the front page looks good to me.







thanks for all that work!

Me - 9 or 10 DPO here, no positive test but no spotting either. Last month I spotted for 4 days before AF finally showed, and if this month was going to be the same I should have started spotting already. But, nada. Also, the little bit of CM I had yesterday dried up completely again and I'm cramping like AF is here. I keep running to the bathroom convinced I'm bleeding on my underwear







I tested again this am and got a nasty evap from an FRER, never had an evap on one of those before, it was wierd and annoying.







: I'm out of tests for now, and I promised myself I won't buy any more until AF is actually due, which is Friday or Saturday. No sense wasting anymore money, since I didn't even get a BFP on an FRER with my miscarriage until I was 1 day late with AF. With DD, I don't know how many DPO I was, but it was only a day before AF was due that I got a BFP, so I have to make myself wait, lol.

I'm VERY spacy the last two days, DP thinks I'm nuts. I can't even follow a conversation for more that 2 minutes. Space cadet that I am, I forgot to bring my thermometer home from PA, so I can't temp either









Liz


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I know what you mean. I still feel like the world has passed me by. My loss takes up a lot of room in my brain. To others I probably just seem spaced out, crabby, and sad.
Yesterday I was in Michaels looking at scrapbook stuff. It hit me hard that I should be taking monthly belly pictures and collecting baby scrapbook stuff. I felt like I couldn't breathe and then when my husband walked over I lost it and started bawling. Other people people probably thought we had a fight or something.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I have a silly paranoid question (I feel like you might laugh at me, but actually I bet you will understand the concern. I would feel silly asking somewhere else though.) I recently discovered the joys of a comfy warm bath, just since the m/c actually. My doctor told me to avoid anything that would raise my core body temp while TTC and during PG. So, what is the right temp for a bath? Do I have to give up the baths? Do you all take baths (never, always, not during the TWW)? Just wondering. I have continued to take them, just not TOO warm, but having a bath that is too cold for comfort defeats the purpose for me.

hmph... i am not sure about when TTC or TWW, though i did take a bath last week while on my TWW. I went for my energy healing session and she told me I shd take an Epsom salt bath to detox and cleanse all the negative energy. she said i have to, so i did. dh commented to not run the bath too hot, and really, it's not nice soaking in a lukewarm tub, lol!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







I am sure that some of the members of the group do think about you, but they do not say anything. It is so hard to bring up a loss to someone. I think people feel like they do not want to upset you more, so they just avoid the subject all together.









I guess you are right, Blissful. I do feel these days I am a b*itch to deal with- nothing is ever right. If they do not talk abt my baby they don't care enough about him. If they talk to me, they may make me sad, etc. Urgh!









*apmama*







!! that woul drive me nuts too, such a long cold winter!! sending you some sunshine from here...









*xak*, I hope you find a diaper in time, lol!







to you.... it has been so rough for you.

*me:* well, I tested yesterday and it was BFN. I was really disappointed even though I know it may be a bit early, 12DPO. and then in the evening I had some red-tinged mucous, which is crappy and I thought I felt a bit crampy and my lower back a bit achy, so I thot AF is on its way.... but nothing yet. That said, I have mentioned before that my AF takes its time to come on full force







so anyways I am not hopeful. I really want to be hopeful but I guess maybe the time is still not right yet.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
we're expecting anywhere from 2-10" of snow over the next day and a half.







: I am SO sick of winter i could scream. AF is playing hide and seek with me now and went from fullon hardcore cramps and bleeding to now you see it, now you don't. SO freaking annoying. watching the birds outside my window, robins included, with the snowstorm in mind, thinking, you sorry b*stards have no idea what you're in for. go back south! and take me with you!

Thanks for the recipe.







AF was the same way for me last time. Sorry about the snow. I hope it melts quickly, and you can enjoy some warmer spring weather.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
One of my friends asked dh and I to be their babies godparents. I am flattered, but it's kind of bittersweet. She got pg the same time I did... I should have been christening MY baby. Oh well. I think they meant well.

Still waiting for pp AF. The weeks keeps going by. I am considering going to a new doctor or an RE. I am almost positive my hormones are to blame for all of this. If I could just find a dr that gave a damn....









Have you tried vitex or B6 to regulate your hormones? It took a while for things to even out for me too. I ovulated a month after I started vitex.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: still running around for my mom. I got some silk flowers and arranged them all nice for her and am sending them with DH to the hospital today. She had her third surgery yesterday (her bile duct ruptured and she'd been filling with bile for days, which was why she was in agony--better than losing her appendix which is what everyone thought for a while, but still awful) and she's recovering again. Dh basically hasn't had a day off in over two weeks because of it.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - 9 or 10 DPO here, no positive test but no spotting either. Last month I spotted for 4 days before AF finally showed, and if this month was going to be the same I should have started spotting already. But, nada. Also, the little bit of CM I had yesterday dried up completely again and I'm cramping like AF is here. I keep running to the bathroom convinced I'm bleeding on my underwear







I tested again this am and got a nasty evap from an FRER, never had an evap on one of those before, it was wierd and annoying.







: I'm out of tests for now, and I promised myself I won't buy any more until AF is actually due, which is Friday or Saturday. No sense wasting anymore money, since I didn't even get a BFP on an FRER with my miscarriage until I was 1 day late with AF. With DD, I don't know how many DPO I was, but it was only a day before AF was due that I got a BFP, so I have to make myself wait, lol.

I'm VERY spacy the last two days, DP thinks I'm nuts. I can't even follow a conversation for more that 2 minutes. Space cadet that I am, I forgot to bring my thermometer home from PA, so I can't temp either









Liz









:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I guess you are right, Blissful. I do feel these days I am a b*itch to deal with- nothing is ever right. If they do not talk abt my baby they don't care enough about him. If they talk to me, they may make me sad, etc. Urgh!









*me:* well, I tested yesterday and it was BFN. I was really disappointed even though I know it may be a bit early, 12DPO. and then in the evening I had some red-tinged mucous, which is crappy and I thought I felt a bit crampy and my lower back a bit achy, so I thot AF is on its way.... but nothing yet. That said, I have mentioned before that my AF takes its time to come on full force







so anyways I am not hopeful. I really want to be hopeful but I guess maybe the time is still not right yet.

















I have my







: for a bfp for you!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I am not quite at the point of TTC again this month or next month but I am thinking about it, trying to decide how to get healthy and recover from my miscarriage and I guess I'm going to start charting again. Do we have a waiting to be ready list? I think I belong there for now.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*xak*, I hope you find a diaper in time, lol!







to you.... it has been so rough for you.

lol, oh, no, it was too late. She'd pooped three times by the time I got to her  Ah, well, we have hardwood--easy to clean. Yeah... my mom's going to have another surgery and has pneumonia, too, now. Stupid hospitals.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I am not quite at the point of TTC again this month or next month but I am thinking about it, trying to decide how to get healthy and recover from my miscarriage and I guess I'm going to start charting again. Do we have a waiting to be ready list? I think I belong there for now.

Welcome--that would put you "In our thoughts".


----------



## veganmama719

*Heather*, that is one of the best first pages I have ever seen on any board. Thank you so much for all your hard work.

I want to send out extra hugs to everyone who is having an especially hard time right now and special sticky vibes to Namaste and any other preggos I missed.

I haven't been around because I've been ticked off and confused by my stupid cycle. I am usually like clockwork, O on or before CD 13, 14 day LP blah blah blah. The cycle of the m/c was totally weird, 10 days late for O (I was expecting that) followed by a 10 day LP. And now I am CD 16 and don't appear to have O'd yet. DH is having surgery on Thursday so we only have 2 days left to catch the eggie this month. Sigh.

Anyway, I realize in the grand scheme of things I have nothing to complain about. I am just so tired of TTC. And worrying that I am too old and I'll never have another baby.


----------



## Amydoula

*Heather* The front page looks amazing. Thank you for all your hard work

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Heather: The fist page is a bit to take in at first, but I like it. Thanks for updating it.

I have a silly paranoid question (I feel like you might laugh at me, but actually I bet you will understand the concern. I would feel silly asking somewhere else though.) I recently discovered the joys of a comfy warm bath, just since the m/c actually. My doctor told me to avoid anything that would raise my core body temp while TTC and during PG. So, what is the right temp for a bath? Do I have to give up the baths? Do you all take baths (never, always, not during the TWW)? Just wondering. I have continued to take them, just not TOO warm, but having a bath that is too cold for comfort defeats the purpose for me.

No baths or particularly warm showers for me during ttc or pregnancy. I'm paranoid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Heather - the front page looks good to me.







thanks for all that work!

Me - 9 or 10 DPO here, no positive test but no spotting either. Last month I spotted for 4 days before AF finally showed, and if this month was going to be the same I should have started spotting already. But, nada. Also, the little bit of CM I had yesterday dried up completely again and I'm cramping like AF is here. I keep running to the bathroom convinced I'm bleeding on my underwear







I tested again this am and got a nasty evap from an FRER, never had an evap on one of those before, it was wierd and annoying.







: I'm out of tests for now, and I promised myself I won't buy any more until AF is actually due, which is Friday or Saturday. No sense wasting anymore money, since I didn't even get a BFP on an FRER with my miscarriage until I was 1 day late with AF. With DD, I don't know how many DPO I was, but it was only a day before AF was due that I got a BFP, so I have to make myself wait, lol.

I'm VERY spacy the last two days, DP thinks I'm nuts. I can't even follow a conversation for more that 2 minutes. Space cadet that I am, I forgot to bring my thermometer home from PA, so I can't temp either









Liz

keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver;10956791
[B*
me:[/B] well, I tested yesterday and it was BFN. I was really disappointed even though I know it may be a bit early, 12DPO. and then in the evening I had some red-tinged mucous, which is crappy and I thought I felt a bit crampy and my lower back a bit achy, so I thot AF is on its way.... but nothing yet. That said, I have mentioned before that my AF takes its time to come on full force







so anyways I am not hopeful. I really want to be hopeful but I guess maybe the time is still not right yet.









It's not over till its over....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
*Heather*, that is one of the best first pages I have ever seen on any board. Thank you so much for all your hard work.

I want to send out extra hugs to everyone who is having an especially hard time right now and special sticky vibes to Namaste and any other preggos I missed.

I haven't been around because I've been ticked off and confused by my stupid cycle. I am usually like clockwork, O on or before CD 13, 14 day LP blah blah blah. The cycle of the m/c was totally weird, 10 days late for O (I was expecting that) followed by a 10 day LP. And now I am CD 16 and don't appear to have O'd yet. DH is having surgery on Thursday so we only have 2 days left to catch the eggie this month. Sigh.

Anyway, I realize in the grand scheme of things I have nothing to complain about. I am just so tired of TTC. And worrying that I am too old and I'll never have another baby.

my two cycles post D&C have been wonky too.









Still nothing new here....


----------



## barose

Wow! I am having a hard time keep up with everyone. I will try to do personals later.

*DreamWeaver* -







I hope things turn around for you.

*veganmama719* - complain away if you have the need.









*ScootchsMom* -









*xakana* - I hope your mom recovers.

*Olerica* - Congrats on O!








for everyone else who needs them.

*Me*: Still symptom free







at 9dpo vs the other cycles where I have every symptom in the book. Thankfully, I am pretty busy so I'm not quite as troubled.

Unrelated - my navel has been hurting since last night. It felt like I poked myself really hard. I wonder if I pulled a muscle working out.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I am not quite at the point of TTC again this month or next month but I am thinking about it, trying to decide how to get healthy and recover from my miscarriage and I guess I'm going to start charting again. Do we have a waiting to be ready list? I think I belong there for now.

Welcome, sorry for you loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I haven't been around because I've been ticked off and confused by my stupid cycle. I am usually like clockwork, O on or before CD 13, 14 day LP blah blah blah. The cycle of the m/c was totally weird, 10 days late for O (I was expecting that) followed by a 10 day LP. And now I am CD 16 and don't appear to have O'd yet. DH is having surgery on Thursday so we only have 2 days left to catch the eggie this month. Sigh.

Anyway, I realize in the grand scheme of things I have nothing to complain about. I am just so tired of TTC. And worrying that I am too old and I'll never have another baby.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me*: Still symptom free







at 9dpo vs the other cycles where I have every symptom in the book. Thankfully, I am pretty busy so I'm not quite as troubled.

Unrelated - my navel has been hurting since last night. It felt like I poked myself really hard. I wonder if I pulled a muscle working out.









:


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - 9 or 10 DPO here, no positive test but no spotting either. Last month I spotted for 4 days before AF finally showed, and if this month was going to be the same I should have started spotting already. But, nada. Also, the little bit of CM I had yesterday dried up completely again and I'm cramping like AF is here. I keep running to the bathroom convinced I'm bleeding on my underwear







I tested again this am and got a nasty evap from an FRER, never had an evap on one of those before, it was wierd and annoying.







: I'm out of tests for now, and I promised myself I won't buy any more until AF is actually due, which is Friday or Saturday. No sense wasting anymore money, since I didn't even get a BFP on an FRER with my miscarriage until I was 1 day late with AF. With DD, I don't know how many DPO I was, but it was only a day before AF was due that I got a BFP, so I have to make myself wait, lol.

I'm VERY spacy the last two days, DP thinks I'm nuts. I can't even follow a conversation for more that 2 minutes. Space cadet that I am, I forgot to bring my thermometer home from PA, so I can't temp either









Liz
















:

*Dreams*welcome here.







again for your loss.

*vaganmama* I hope things even out soon. and Good luck trying to catch the egg!







: and







to you too

*barose*







:







:

*Me:* AF is here.


----------



## happylemon

*veganmama719*







I hope you body gets back to normal soon. It is frustrating trying to figure out what is going on in there.

*Dreamweaver*







I am sorry about AF

me: Thanks for your thoughts on baths. I think I might avoid it in the TWW if I can. If I am having a stressful day though, all bets are off. That is the only place I get to read and be ALONE!


----------



## heatherh

*DreamsInDigital* - I added you to in our thoughts. Just let me know when to move you to another section









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Stupid hospitals.

Oh, yeah!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
*Heather*, that is one of the best first pages I have ever seen on any board.

Well I don't know if it's worth THAT much praise, but thank you! You guys are too kind. With the cycle... yeah, m/c can really screw them up.


----------



## heatherh

ARGH. I missed a whole freaking page. Thought I knew how to navigate the boards by now







:

*barose* - How do you pull your belly button? he he







I'm still hoping no symptoms is a symptom for you!

*DreamWeaver* -







I'm so sorry







Dang.


----------



## apmama2myboo

dreamweaver,







s so sorry. AF just plain sucks. no two ways about it.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*barose* - How do you pull your belly button? he he







I'm still hoping no symptoms is a symptom for you!

.


I dont know! Its not like my abs are so in any way. Just my belly button (from the inside)


----------



## i0lanthe

Will do personals later when I have the mental energy (it's been a long week. ... what do you mean, it's only Tuesday?







)

egocentric update: AF isn't here yet but ought to be due some time around now, I'm not entirely sure when. I temped this morning (after several days of no temp) to see if my temp was high or had dropped, but it was 99.0 which, as yes/no answers go, is kind of a "mu" (since random colds and fevers are still going around here.)


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* AF is here.








































*me:* Finishing up the bathroom. I bought the new window treatments today.







It looks great!

Also, I am Oing.







:







: We dtd last night, twice, and we will be _working_ again tonight! cd 15, this is the first time I can remember Oing this early.


----------



## skybluepink02

Eh, AF is due tomorrow, and by all indications she will show up as planned. I gave up testing 3 days ago. I figured I'd test if she was late. I think that's what I'll do from now on. I'll test if AF is late, rather than torture myself.

*Blissfullyloving* Yay for O!

I do have a question. My lutal phase is 16 days long. Is this too long? It seems that most people here have shorter lutal phases. Can this cause a problem in implantation?


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Will do personals later when I have the mental energy (it's been a long week. ... what do you mean, it's only Tuesday?







)

egocentric update: AF isn't here yet but ought to be due some time around now, I'm not entirely sure when. I temped this morning (after several days of no temp) to see if my temp was high or had dropped, but it was 99.0 which, as yes/no answers go, is kind of a "mu" (since random colds and fevers are still going around here.)

99 does seem high for a waking temp (like maybe it is feverish), but







: I think your chart looks great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
















*me:* Finishing up the bathroom. I bought the new window treatments today.







It looks great!

Also, I am Oing.







:







: We dtd last night, twice, and we will be _working_ again tonight! cd 15, this is the first time I can remember Oing this early.









Whoohoo, glad you are Oing! Have fun _working_









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Eh, AF is due tomorrow, and by all indications she will show up as planned. I gave up testing 3 days ago. I figured I'd test if she was late. I think that's what I'll do from now on. I'll test if AF is late, rather than torture myself.

*Blissfullyloving* Yay for O!

I do have a question. My lutal phase is 16 days long. Is this too long? It seems that most people here have shorter lutal phases. Can this cause a problem in implantation?

I have never heard of long LP causing issues with implantation, but I could be wrong. I don't think a shorter LP would really make much a of a difference other then you could get to trying again sooner. I will be interested to hear what others have to say about this.

me: I think I am Oing too! We have dtd the last two nights, but I guess we will again tonight. Last month we dtd three nights in a row around O too and both agreed it was too much (even DH, I was surprised to hear him say we had too much s3x!) I think we have gotten our stamina up now and can handle one more night! So I guess we will be _working_ tonight too


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver;10957886

[B*
Me:[/B] AF is here.

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose;10957533[COLOR=black[/B]
Me: Still symptom free







at 9dpo vs the other cycles where I have every symptom in the book. Thankfully, I am pretty busy so I'm not quite as troubled. [/COLOR

Unrelated - my navel has been hurting since last night. It felt like I poked myself really hard. I wonder if I pulled a muscle working out.
*
*
*
*
fingers crossed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by i0lanthe 
Will do personals later when I have the mental energy (it's been a long week. ... what do you mean, it's only Tuesday?







)

egocentric update: AF isn't here yet but ought to be due some time around now, I'm not entirely sure when. I temped this morning (after several days of no temp) to see if my temp was high or had dropped, but it was 99.0 which, as yes/no answers go, is kind of a "mu" (since random colds and fevers are still going around here.)

ahhh I so hope you are preggers!

Quote:


Originally Posted by BlissfullyLoving 
















me: Finishing up the bathroom. I bought the new window treatments today.







It looks great!

Also, I am Oing.







:







: We dtd last night, twice, and we will be working again tonight! cd 15, this is the first time I can remember Oing this early.









good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by sarah2881 
99 does seem high for a waking temp (like maybe it is feverish), but







: I think your chart looks great!

Whoohoo, glad you are Oing! Have fun working









I have never heard of long LP causing issues with implantation, but I could be wrong. I don't think a shorter LP would really make much a of a difference other then you could get to trying again sooner. I will be interested to hear what others have to say about this.

me: I think I am Oing too! We have dtd the last two nights, but I guess we will again tonight. Last month we dtd three nights in a row around O too and both agreed it was too much (even DH, I was surprised to hear him say we had too much s3x!) I think we have gotten our stamina up now and can handle one more night! So I guess we will be working tonight too









Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by skybluepink02 
Eh, AF is due tomorrow, and by all indications she will show up as planned. I gave up testing 3 days ago. I figured I'd test if she was late. I think that's what I'll do from now on. I'll test if AF is late, rather than torture myself.

Blissfullyloving Yay for O!

I do have a question. My lutal phase is 16 days long. Is this too long? It seems that most people here have shorter lutal phases. Can this cause a problem in implantation?

I have never heard of too long being an issue only too short.*


----------



## 2happymamas

Can someone think some positive thoughts for DW and I tonight? We go in tomorrow morning at 7:00 am for an ultrasound to see if I have mature follicles this month. After not stimulating last month on Clomid and trying Femara this month, I really want to have a mature egg (or two)!!!!

If all goes well at the ultrasound tomorrow, we will trigger tomorrow night at 10:00 and have the IUI Friday morning at 10:00.

We are hoping this is our month! 12DPO will be on DW's 36th birthday!

If I do not get pregnant this or next month, we will not be pregnant by our due date. I think it will be really hard for me if I am not pregnant by June. Damn, I should be getting ready to give birth in less than two months....not getting ready to brave another tww.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Can someone think some positive thoughts for DW and I tonight? We go in tomorrow morning at 7:00 am for an ultrasound to see if I have mature follicles this month. After not stimulating last month on Clomid and trying Femara this month, I really want to have a mature egg (or two)!!!!

If all goes well at the ultrasound tomorrow, we will trigger tomorrow night at 10:00 and have the IUI Friday morning at 10:00.

We are hoping this is our month! 12DPO will be on DW's 36th birthday!

If I do not get pregnant this or next month, we will not be pregnant by our due date. I think it will be really hard for me if I am not pregnant by June. Damn, I should be getting ready to give birth in less than two months....not getting ready to brave another tww.

Fingers crossed for you! I hear you about the due date thing. I will be devistated if I am not preggers by mid July.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

2happymamas: I am keeping everything crossed for you and DW for tomorrow! I really hope everything works out for you and we have some happy news soon.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Can someone think some positive thoughts for DW and I tonight? We go in tomorrow morning at 7:00 am for an ultrasound to see if I have mature follicles this month. After not stimulating last month on Clomid and trying Femara this month, I really want to have a mature egg (or two)!!!!

If all goes well at the ultrasound tomorrow, we will trigger tomorrow night at 10:00 and have the IUI Friday morning at 10:00.

We are hoping this is our month! 12DPO will be on DW's 36th birthday!

If I do not get pregnant this or next month, we will not be pregnant by our due date. I think it will be really hard for me if I am not pregnant by June. Damn, I should be getting ready to give birth in less than two months....not getting ready to brave another tww.

Keeping my fingers crossed and sending good luck vibes your way!

Hope everyone that is "working" is having some fun too, lol.

I'm dying here. If I'm not pg, then this is going to be one wicked AF. I am cramping pretty bad (with AF still 4 days away), my lower back is killing me, everything has that wonky look to it, like tunnel vision, my nipples keep giving me shooting pains, and I couldn't eat dinner. It was gross after two bites, so I made something else, and that was gross after two bites. Oh and DP and I had a tiff about work, and I had to walk away because I was starting to cry, which is not normal for me. (usually I have a pretty nasty temper and end up escalating a simple argument into a war) Now I'm sitting here, 4 hours after a 4 bite dinner, feeling like I are a 6 course meal and am ready to puke.

Ugh. Oh and I have no tests left, and have to leave by 7:30 to go babysit my brothers kids, so I can't even test tomorrow.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I know what you mean. I still feel like the world has passed me by. My loss takes up a lot of room in my brain. To others I probably just seem spaced out, crabby, and sad.
Yesterday I was in Michaels looking at scrapbook stuff. It hit me hard that I should be taking monthly belly pictures and collecting baby scrapbook stuff. I felt like I couldn't breathe and then when my husband walked over I lost it and started bawling. Other people people probably thought we had a fight or something.

*group hug*

Ugh, that's definitely how I feel... like the world is passing me by. I can NOT believe I've already passed a due date.







s indeed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I recently discovered the joys of a comfy warm bath, just since the m/c actually. My doctor told me to avoid anything that would raise my core body temp while TTC and during PG. So, what is the right temp for a bath? Do I have to give up the baths?

Well, I LOVE hot baths and showers. I'm probably less nervous about hot showers b/c you're not just constantly submerged in super hot water. I guess if/when I am planning TTC and esp in the TTW, I'd avoid hot baths.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
labortrials: Good to see you... sort of...








To everyone. I hate to see so many people still here... or back again. Or here for the first time.

One of my friends asked dh and I to be their babies godparents. I am flattered, but it's kind of bittersweet. She got pg the same time I did... I should have been christening MY baby. Oh well. I think they meant well.

Oh, I am sure it's tough to be christening someone else's baby. I hope she understands that it will be a hard day/service for you even though you're happy for her and honored to be the godparents.









Heh, yeah . . . good to see you too . . . ummm . . . ;\









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
we're expecting anywhere from 2-10" of snow over the next day and a half.







: I am SO sick of winter i could scream.

Yeah, I guess we have a chance of snow tonight and then a nice cold rain for tomorrow. It's amazing how wintery it still is here . . . seems awfully late to still be this wintery.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Sarah**me*: still running around for my mom. I got some silk flowers and arranged them all nice for her and am sending them with DH to the hospital today. She had her third surgery yesterday (her bile duct ruptured and she'd been filling with bile for days, which was why she was in agony--better than losing her appendix which is what everyone thought for a while, but still awful) and she's recovering again. Dh basically hasn't had a day off in over two weeks because of it.

Phew, that's rough. I hope she'll be ok!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - 9 or 10 DPO here, no positive test but no spotting either. Last month I spotted for 4 days before AF finally showed, and if this month was going to be the same I should have started spotting already. But, nada. Also, the little bit of CM I had yesterday dried up completely again and I'm cramping like AF is here. I keep running to the bathroom convinced I'm bleeding on my underwear







I tested again this am and got a nasty evap from an FRER, never had an evap on one of those before, it was wierd and annoying.







:

Hmm... keep us posted. Could be implantation cramping. Hang in there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
:Also, I am Oing.







:







: We dtd last night, twice, and we will be _working_ again tonight! cd 15, this is the first time I can remember Oing this early.









Woo hoo. Have fun!

??

Quote:

me: I think I am Oing too! We have dtd the last two nights, but I guess we will again tonight. Last month we dtd three nights in a row around O too and both agreed it was too much (even DH, I was surprised to hear him say we had too much s3x!) I think we have gotten our stamina up now and can handle one more night! So I guess we will be _working_ tonight too








Sorry I have NO idea who I'm quoting here, but I hope you catch your eggie!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Can someone think some positive thoughts for DW and I tonight? We go in tomorrow morning at 7:00 am for an ultrasound to see if I have mature follicles this month. After not stimulating last month on Clomid and trying Femara this month, I really want to have a mature egg (or two)!!!!

If all goes well at the ultrasound tomorrow, we will trigger tomorrow night at 10:00 and have the IUI Friday morning at 10:00.

We are hoping this is our month! 12DPO will be on DW's 36th birthday!

If I do not get pregnant this or next month, we will not be pregnant by our due date. I think it will be really hard for me if I am not pregnant by June. Damn, I should be getting ready to give birth in less than two months....not getting ready to brave another tww.

Hoping it all turns out for you and DW! I'll be thinking about you.

I had a good appt today . . . except getting weighed. (F%"#I*!!!!) I'll tell y'all about it tomorrow.

Happy peace, recovery, ttc, sticky dreams . . .
~ Kimberly


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* - fingers and toes crossed!!

*ScootchsMom* - Sounds so promising!







:

ETA: Found a coupon for First Response tests. See little link at the bottom of this page: http://www.firstresponse.com/index.a..._medium=banner


----------



## xakana

*2happymamas*--good luck!! Mature eggs for you!!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*2happymamas* - fingers and toes crossed!!

*ScootchsMom* - Sounds so promising!







:

ETA: Found a coupon for First Response tests. See little link at the bottom of this page: http://www.firstresponse.com/index.a..._medium=banner

Thanks for that!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Ugh, having spotting now. Not alot, but the typical pre-AF spotting that I've been getting, cramps, and I feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## i0lanthe

Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Eh, AF is due tomorrow, and by all indications she will show up as planned. I gave up testing 3 days ago. I figured I'd test if she was late. I think that's what I'll do from now on. I'll test if AF is late, rather than torture myself.

I do have a question. My lutal phase is 16 days long. Is this too long? It seems that most people here have shorter lutal phases. Can this cause a problem in implantation?









that you feel AF coming.







: you get a BFP!

According to everything I read 12-17 lp is healthy. The general recommendation is 10-17 days, but not everyone is in agreement that 10 days is long enough. I did not have a ton of time to research, but I cannot think of any way having a long lp would be a problem. Here is a quick link I found when I googled to read more. It is not the only one, just the first that came up. http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/lu...se-defect.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: I think I am Oing too! We have dtd the last two nights, but I guess we will again tonight. Last month we dtd three nights in a row around O too and both agreed it was too much (even DH, I was surprised to hear him say we had too much s3x!) I think we have gotten our stamina up now and can handle one more night! So I guess we will be _working_ tonight too
























I hope you caught that egg!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Can someone think some positive thoughts for DW and I tonight? We go in tomorrow morning at 7:00 am for an ultrasound to see if I have mature follicles this month. After not stimulating last month on Clomid and trying Femara this month, I really want to have a mature egg (or two)!!!!

If all goes well at the ultrasound tomorrow, we will trigger tomorrow night at 10:00 and have the IUI Friday morning at 10:00.

We are hoping this is our month! 12DPO will be on DW's 36th birthday!

If I do not get pregnant this or next month, we will not be pregnant by our due date. I think it will be really hard for me if I am not pregnant by June. Damn, I should be getting ready to give birth in less than two months....not getting ready to brave another tww.

I am sending you lots of positive thoughts and well wishes! I hope that you have a few mature eggs and this is your month!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'm dying here. If I'm not pg, then this is going to be one wicked AF. I am cramping pretty bad (with AF still 4 days away), my lower back is killing me, everything has that wonky look to it, like tunnel vision, my nipples keep giving me shooting pains, and I couldn't eat dinner. It was gross after two bites, so I made something else, and that was gross after two bites. Oh and DP and I had a tiff about work, and I had to walk away because I was starting to cry, which is not normal for me. (usually I have a pretty nasty temper and end up escalating a simple argument into a war) Now I'm sitting here, 4 hours after a 4 bite dinner, feeling like I are a 6 course meal and am ready to puke.









: Those symptoms sound great (for pregnancy not to just feel,







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
ETA: Found a coupon for First Response tests. See little link at the bottom of this page: http://www.firstresponse.com/index.a..._medium=banner

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Ugh, having spotting now. Not alot, but the typical pre-AF spotting that I've been getting, cramps, and I feel like I'm going to puke.

















I hope it is just some spotting. You have so many symptoms. *AF stay away!*


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

I love the picture!







*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:





















:










































:







:







:


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Can someone think some positive thoughts for DW and I tonight? We go in tomorrow morning at 7:00 am for an ultrasound to see if I have mature follicles this month. After not stimulating last month on Clomid and trying Femara this month, I really want to have a mature egg (or two)!!!!

If all goes well at the ultrasound tomorrow, we will trigger tomorrow night at 10:00 and have the IUI Friday morning at 10:00.

We are hoping this is our month! 12DPO will be on DW's 36th birthday!

If I do not get pregnant this or next month, we will not be pregnant by our due date. I think it will be really hard for me if I am not pregnant by June. Damn, I should be getting ready to give birth in less than two months....not getting ready to brave another tww.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*









: Congratulations!!!

As for me.. can I be moved to *waiting to know*? Things have been a little wonky again this month but FF says I've O'd so I guess we'll see...


----------



## 2happymamas

I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for. The RE wants eggs to measure 18mm and my largest was 17.5. Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS. Ugh. That would explain why I did not stimulate last month and never got pregnant with my previous partner (male) after three years of unprotected sex. I always thought it was him. They said I would not be likely to conceive without aid of medication.


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Ugh, having spotting now. Not alot, but the typical pre-AF spotting that I've been getting, cramps, and I feel like I'm going to puke.









I'm getting the now typical spotting before AF too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

The last 2 times I got pregnant was from months when we dtd only once. Love the picture. Congratulations!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for. The RE wants eggs to measure 18mm and my largest was 17.5. Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS. Ugh. That would explain why I did not stimulate last month and never got pregnant with my previous partner (male) after three years of unprotected sex. I always thought it was him. They said I would not be likely to conceive without aid of medication.

Sending growing egg vibes to you. I'm sorry for your not so great news.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for. The RE wants eggs to measure 18mm and my largest was 17.5. Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS. Ugh. That would explain why I did not stimulate last month and never got pregnant with my previous partner (male) after three years of unprotected sex. I always thought it was him. They said I would not be likely to conceive without aid of medication.

sorry to hear about the PCOS.







: that you egg will grow .5mm

Dh still isn't on board with TTC. The night before last he had a baby dream, but when I mentioned last night that this week is probably when I will O, he wasn't to trilled with my suggestion of DTD daily. He just doesn't want to put that much effort to having another child.
I can't wait till next cycle when I'm starting the CBEFM. Sad that now I can just hope to be pg by the 2nd anniversary of my due date.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!














































































































































*TwoHappyMamas:* I know I'm late on this, but I do hope you have what you were looking for!







*ETA:* I'm sorry that you didn't, but I'm hopeful that you can get the growth you were looking for and do the IUI this weekend

*Me:* Just hanging out... again. Won't test until the 20th (if I'm not visited) Now, I'm going back to read what else I've missed.


----------



## cagnew

iOlanthe- SUPER DUPER CONGRATS!!!!!! GROW BABY, GROW!

2mamas: I was told I had PCOS too, but have gotten pg very easily 3 times without any help (although I lost two of the pg's). I don't know if I was misdiagnosed or what. You might want to check out soulcysters.com. They have a good chat forum and lots of info.

Lots of people waiting to know! Good luck and baby dust!

Dh brought a stray puppy home last night. She's really cute and looks like a chocolate lab. She cried ALL NIGHT though. A little tired today.... And it's dd's first b-day. It went by so fast


----------



## veganmama719

*i0lanthe*, congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Yay!

*2happymamas*, I'm sorry your news wasn't great but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your IUI! Women get PG all the time after docs saying it's a long shot! Good luck.

I am so sick of physically being affected by this m/c. I did not have an annovulatory cycle after the m/c on Feb 21st. I o'd about 10 days late and then had a shorter LP but I figured my body would be back to normal by now.

Apparently not, it doesn't look like I've o'd yet. DH is having surgery tomorrow so tonight will be the last chance to DTD for at least a week. If I don't O today or tomorrow I guess I am out of luck for this month.

*chel*, I'm so sorry DH isn't on board yet. Be good to yourself with the anniversary coming up, hugs!


----------



## barose

*cagnew* - Happy b-day to your DD!
*Olerica* -







:







:
*Chel* -








*dani76* & *ScootchsMom* - I hope its implantation spotting







:
*2happymamas* - I have PCOS too (diagnosed in 2000). I hope you can find what works for you soon.








*Lindsey* -







:
*i0lanthe* - Congrats!! I love to photo!
*Labortrials* -








*sarah2881* - Good luck!







:

*Me:* 10 DPO. I have a history of 13 dpo (despite how much charts look) so I'm not testing until 14DPO if I'm not spotting. No symptoms except for very little breast pain and my temp dropped today. I'm not feeling very hopeful.







:


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for. The RE wants eggs to measure 18mm and my largest was 17.5. Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS. Ugh. That would explain why I did not stimulate last month and never got pregnant with my previous partner (male) after three years of unprotected sex. I always thought it was him. They said I would not be likely to conceive without aid of medication.









about the PCOS.







: for this month!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
I'm getting the now typical spotting before AF too.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Dh still isn't on board with TTC. The night before last he had a baby dream, but when I mentioned last night that this week is probably when I will O, he wasn't to trilled with my suggestion of DTD daily. He just doesn't want to put that much effort to having another child.
I can't wait till next cycle when I'm starting the CBEFM. Sad that now I can just hope to be pg by the 2nd anniversary of my due date.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Dh brought a stray puppy home last night. She's really cute and looks like a chocolate lab. She cried ALL NIGHT though. A little tired today.... And it's dd's first b-day. It went by so fast









Happy Birthday DD!







: How is the puppy today? Do you plan on keeping her?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am so sick of physically being affected by this m/c. I did not have an annovulatory cycle after the m/c on Feb 21st. I o'd about 10 days late and then had a shorter LP but I figured my body would be back to normal by now.

Apparently not, it doesn't look like I've o'd yet. DH is having surgery tomorrow so tonight will be the last chance to DTD for at least a week. If I don't O today or tomorrow I guess I am out of luck for this month.









Have you tried any supplements to regulate your cycle? I hope you either O today or O when dh is recovered.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me:* 10 DPO. I have a history of 13 dpo (despite how much charts look) so I'm not testing until 14DPO if I'm not spotting. No symptoms except for very little breast pain and my temp dropped today. I'm not feeling very hopeful.







:









:

*me:* Well, I doubt I O'd now. I had the typical cramping and O discomfort for a short time. Then nothing. Dh and I fell asleep before we got a chance to bd. I woke him up around 1:30 to bd. cm was wet not ovulatory ew. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

WOW! What a super-positive!! You're SO SO pregnant!! *CONGRATULATIONS*!!! (and that pic is hilarious)















:
















































































































:







:







:







:







:







:







:
(once is all it took for me for Lilly)


----------



## apmama2myboo

mdc ate my post but i just wanna say i0lanthe CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for....

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS.









I'm so sorry--but I hope that egg is beautifully mature today!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Sad that now I can just hope to be pg by the 2nd anniversary of my due date.









I'm sorry about your DH being lazy and the second anniversary pending.

*cagnew*--happy birthday to your dd!

*me*: I'm still crampy and yuck feeling. I don't think it's just IBS anymore. As for what it could be, I have no idea. I feel like crap and just wish I had a dr I could go to to order any tests I need to find out what's wrong and fix it.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
[10 DPO. I have a history of 13 dpo (despite how much charts look) so I'm not testing until 14DPO if I'm not spotting. No symptoms except for very little breast pain and my temp dropped today. I'm not feeling very hopeful.







:[/FONT][/COLOR]









: it's not over till AF shows


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats, iolanthe! love the pic!


----------



## Matilda_z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

That's the best picture EVER!!!! Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am so sick of physically being affected by this m/c. I did not have an annovulatory cycle after the m/c on Feb 21st. I o'd about 10 days late and then had a shorter LP but I figured my body would be back to normal by now.

Apparently not, it doesn't look like I've o'd yet. DH is having surgery tomorrow so tonight will be the last chance to DTD for at least a week. If I don't O today or tomorrow I guess I am out of luck for this month.

I'm sorry, my dear. Hope your Hubby's surgery goes ok and that he heals quickly! Hope you catch the egg!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Dh brought a stray puppy home last night. She's really cute and looks like a chocolate lab. She cried ALL NIGHT though. A little tired today.... And it's dd's first b-day. It went by so fast









Happy Birthday to your little one! (Are you keeping the puppy?)

*Barose:* I'm sure you'll hear this so many times, but we've got our fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't show.


----------



## happylemon

Well, I know I have missed lots of posts here, but...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

This picture made my day!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! congratulations and sticky baby vibes coming your way!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 















I hope you caught that egg!


Thanks, me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for. The RE wants eggs to measure 18mm and my largest was 17.5. Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS. Ugh. That would explain why I did not stimulate last month and never got pregnant with my previous partner (male) after three years of unprotected sex. I always thought it was him. They said I would not be likely to conceive without aid of medication.

Grow little eggy GROW!!! I am sorry to hear about the PCOS. I don't have personal experience with it, but I do know of ladies who have gotten PG with and without meds. But the added stress of another complication can't be easy.









I am sorry for everyone who feels AF knocking, but it isn't over until she shows and I think there are some good looking charts out there.









me: Well, if I just threw out all my temps I would say for sure I Oed, but I guess I will give it a bit more time to see if the temp goes up. I feel very at peace right now and I really hope the TWW doesn't turn up all the crazy emotions again, last TWW was awful. I only have ONE test left form last month so I will try my darnedest to only use it if needed, I don't want to buy more.

I have an ovulation questions... Do the right and left ovary always altranate? I know when I was PG it was the right side because they did an ultrasound and told me so while I was m/cing. Then I did not ovulate until my first post cycle and it seemed to obviously be the left, lots of pain and tenderness for two weeks after. It still seems like I am feeling the left now though, nothing on the right.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Ugh, having spotting now. Not alot, but the typical pre-AF spotting that I've been getting, cramps, and I feel like I'm going to puke.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Temp still up this morning (98.6) and no one else is awake so I nerved myself into testing
(obligatory photo, had to use my webcam)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2400057617









no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

YES!!!!!!! I am so happy for you and that is the BEST picture!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just got home from the ultrasound and, unfortunately, the news is not exactly what we hoped for. The RE wants eggs to measure 18mm and my largest was 17.5. Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

I am a bit worried about what happened next. After looking at my ultrasound pictures, they said they are confident that I have PCOS. Ugh. That would explain why I did not stimulate last month and never got pregnant with my previous partner (male) after three years of unprotected sex. I always thought it was him. They said I would not be likely to conceive without aid of medication.

I'm so sorry.







I too would get a second opinion and an actual work up for PCOS, unfortunately it is the pet diagnosis of many a doctor nowadays.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*cagnew* - Happy b-day to your DD!
*Olerica* -







:







:
*Chel* -








*dani76* & *ScootchsMom* - I hope its implantation spotting







:
*2happymamas* - I have PCOS too (diagnosed in 2000). I hope you can find what works for you soon.








*Lindsey* -







:
*i0lanthe* - Congrats!! I love to photo!
*Labortrials* -








*sarah2881* - Good luck!







:

*Me:* 10 DPO. I have a history of 13 dpo (despite how much charts look) so I'm not testing until 14DPO if I'm not spotting. No symptoms except for very little breast pain and my temp dropped today. I'm not feeling very hopeful.







:











Me: boy the days do go by slow when you are counting them down.....I like the two weeks before O, much better. At least there are fun activities to pass the time.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I couldn't bring myself to temp this morning. I don't know how I'm going to get back into charting. I charted for 6 months (and only 2 cycles) to conceive last time. I don't know if I'll be able to do it.


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I have an ovulation questions... Do the right and left ovary always altranate? I know when I was PG it was the right side because they did an ultrasound and told me so while I was m/cing. Then I did not ovulate until my first post cycle and it seemed to obviously be the left, lots of pain and tenderness for two weeks after. It still seems like I am feeling the left now though, nothing on the right.

I lost my right fallopian tube with my ectopic, and was told that our ovaries don't always alternate. IIRC, it's the ovary with the most mature egg that wins. So you could ovulate on the left side two months in a row.








Lydia. It is so very hard to get back into TTC after a loss.


----------



## veganmama719

Hugs *Lydia*, I know it is tough. Hang in there. I O'd really late ( 10 days) after my 7w1d loss and I know many women don't O at all the cycle of a m/c.
I didn't bother temping until my bleeding had stopped. If it's making you upset to do it, maybe take a break.
How are you feeling physically?


----------



## apmama2myboo

DID, don't feel bad because i don't temp either. I'd go mental doing that. I could really turn into a nazi about it if i let myself, i know that, and then sex wouldn't be fun and i wouldn't be feeling the joy or love out of it, and that's the second best part of dtd for me (the first best being making an actual baby, of course).

cagnew, are you keeping the pup? I am dying for a dog. we're planning to get a puppy this summer...i can't wait. dd and i are both ready for it! dh is just along for the ride, he's more of a cat person lol.

barose, amydoula, scootchs, 2happymamas







s you're ALL strong women, hang in there. I can't imagine what each of you are going thru. all i got is







s for you all, and lots of hope.

xak, parents are so difficult. it sucks as they get older, because that's when we have to step up and do for them what they've done for us, (or if they didn't do they should have). i hope your mom is on the mend soon.

anyone i missed that is waiting, fingers crossed for you all, and i hope AF stays in my house and out of yours. stupid hag is on the ebb and flow this month. i HATE that. just get it all done and over with, don't play hide and seek! stupid wench. lol.







: there is ANOTHER snowstorm coming. will spring NEVER come????!!!

i just have to tell you all about this really cool mandala coloring book I got from my MIL as a belated bday present. It's called Circles of the Sacred Feminine by Susanne Fincher, and it has all these really cool mandalas to color from different cultures and stuff, and has background blurbs on all of them in addition to charts in the back to make your own mandalas. many of them (of course) deal with childbirth and life/creation, feminine power, etc. and it's worth a look if you need some decompression and want something cool you can hang on your walls. I want to color all of them and frame them (cheap frames but all alike) and put them in the family room downstairs once we've removed the barnboard that's down there and paint the sheetrock. check out the link here if you're interested:

http://www.amazon.com/Coloring-Manda...7770793&sr=8-3


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Hugs *Lydia*, I know it is tough. Hang in there. I O'd really late ( 10 days) after my 7w1d loss and I know many women don't O at all the cycle of a m/c.
I didn't bother temping until my bleeding had stopped. If it's making you upset to do it, maybe take a break.
How are you feeling physically?

I stopped bleeding today but physically I feel like crap. It's going to be 4-6 weeks before my blood volume is back up and such, so I'm basically a total invalid. I can't even walk to the bathroom without my heart pounding and feeling dizzy. Yuck. I was planning on charting for 3 months before we started to TTC but maybe I'll wait a while longer.


----------



## apmama2myboo

sorry another post. lol. heather, can you please put two angels by my name on the front page? thanks a bunch. you do a great job


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I couldn't bring myself to temp this morning. I don't know how I'm going to get back into charting. I charted for 6 months (and only 2 cycles) to conceive last time. I don't know if I'll be able to do it.









Maybe don't temp at all or maybe wait a bit. I don't temp. I can't. It would make me CRAZIER than I already am about ttc. A compromise might be using OPK's?


----------



## heatherh

*i0lanthe* - you look so shocked in the photo







lol Congrats!























*ScootchsMom* , *barose* -







:

*2happymamas* - Sorry about the less than wonderful news. I agree with whoever suggested the 2nd opinion.







: that the follicle grows!








s to *dani76*, *chel*, *veganmama719*, *DreamsInDigital*

*cagnew* - Happy b-day to Wubbie and congrats on the new member of your family









*xakana* - Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## i0lanthe

trying to catch up









DreamsInDigital -







I hope you are feeling better soon. I didn't bother temping until I was actively TTC again, I really needed some mental space from it (I guess it helped that the kids had swiped my thermometer and hidden it under a bed, too.)

apmama2myboo - that pound cake recipe sounds so great (and sneaky!), thanks for sharing.







I hope AF straightens herself out for you.

Amydoula + sarah2881 + Olerica + Lindsey608 - I hope the wait goes by fast!







:

Xak -







I'm sorry things are so rough. I hope your mom is out of the hospital soon (before anything else happens) & I hope you're feeling better soon.

BlissfullyLoving - good luck!

barose -







:

veganmama719 - hoping you O at a good time for you :fingers: it's so annoying when cycles try to be original instead of just like every other cycle.

cagnew - happy birthday to your dd!

chel -







I'm sorry your DH isn't on board.

dani76 + ScootchsMom + skybluepink02 -







hoping AF stays away







:

2happymamas - I'm sorry the news wasn't better. Grow egg grow!! Hoping this is your month (I know what you mean about June.)

labortrials - I'm glad it was a good appointment (well except for the weighing of course.)

DreamWeaver -







sorry about AF

me: thanks everyone! DH says "My job is done"... snort. DS's monday/wednesday therapist called to cancel (stomach flu), freeing up half the day, so I took the kids to the zoo this afternoon to see DD's favorite thing in the universe, penguins. Dang, she was happy. DS's favorite, according to him, is "a baby lion", which was the mural inside the zoo elevator







(yeah it's so hilly here there's an elevator to get from the parking lot to the zoo. I am wiped out, heh.)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
xak, parents are so difficult. it sucks as they get older, because that's when we have to step up and do for them what they've done for us, (or if they didn't do they should have). i hope your mom is on the mend soon.

I've been taking care of my mom since I was 18, basically. She's doing a lot better--they put in the stint and redirected her bile duct to her bowels  and she is feeling better and on the mend.

*Me*: Went to the ER because I just couldn't take the pain anymore--it became constant. Got tested and probed  and he said it definitely seemed like endometriosis and that I need to see a OB/GYN. *sigh* At least it's not a kidney infection or colitis (what it felt like)... But it's getting _bad_, I'm having bathroom difficulties, etc. But that may be my not having a gallbladder combined with IBS, because a huge cup of coffee and really bad food (mcdonalds) and I feel a lot better. How dumb is that? I eat healthy (low fat, low meat, fruits and veggies), I get sick (can't use the bathroom, stomach swells and bloats, nausea). I eat crackdonalds and I improve. WTF! I have to destroy my arteries to get my digestive tract to work? *sigh again*


----------



## dani76

xak, my husband has some undiagnosed digestive issues as well. After he gets sick, chicken mcnuggets always makes him feel better. I wish he would get some help to find out what it is. Although I don't think he needs an ob/gyn.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
xak, my husband has some undiagnosed digestive issues as well. After he gets sick, chicken mcnuggets always makes him feel better. I wish he would get some help to find out what it is. Although I don't think he needs an ob/gyn.









ROFL!!! Oh, that's great! It's a double cheeseburger for me *flinch* I lived off the suckers at the end of my pregnancy, because they didn't affect the gestational diabetes at all and made me feel better and were easy to grab (I got them sans cheese, because it's cheaper to order the double cheeseburger without cheese than the double hamburger) on the way to my NSTs.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: Well, if I just threw out all my temps I would say for sure I Oed, but I guess I will give it a bit more time to see if the temp goes up. I feel very at peace right now and I really hope the TWW doesn't turn up all the crazy emotions again, last TWW was awful. I only have ONE test left form last month so I will try my darnedest to only use it if needed, I don't want to buy more.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: boy the days do go by slow when you are counting them down.....I like the two weeks before O, much better. At least there are fun activities to pass the time.

















: Is there any projects you can do to keep your mind busy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
stupid hag is on the ebb and flow this month. i HATE that. just get it all done and over with, don't play hide and seek! stupid wench. lol.







: there is ANOTHER snowstorm coming. will spring NEVER come????!!!

i just have to tell you all about this really cool mandala coloring book I got from my MIL as a belated bday present. It's called Circles of the Sacred Feminine by Susanne Fincher, and it has all these really cool mandalas to color from different cultures and stuff, and has background blurbs on all of them in addition to charts in the back to make your own mandalas. many of them (of course) deal with childbirth and life/creation, feminine power, etc. and it's worth a look if you need some decompression and want something cool you can hang on your walls. I want to color all of them and frame them (cheap frames but all alike) and put them in the family room downstairs once we've removed the barnboard that's down there and paint the sheetrock. check out the link here if you're interested:

http://www.amazon.com/Coloring-Manda...7770793&sr=8-3

Thanks for the link. That looks beautiful. Sorry about the snow...it is like winter is trying to bully spring away.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I stopped bleeding today but physically I feel like crap. It's going to be 4-6 weeks before my blood volume is back up and such, so I'm basically a total invalid. I can't even walk to the bathroom without my heart pounding and feeling dizzy. Yuck. I was planning on charting for 3 months before we started to TTC but maybe I'll wait a while longer.









Temp when you feel ready to...in the meantime just keep track of AF when she arrives.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: thanks everyone! DH says "My job is done"... snort. DS's monday/wednesday therapist called to cancel (stomach flu), freeing up half the day, so I took the kids to the zoo this afternoon to see DD's favorite thing in the universe, penguins. Dang, she was happy. DS's favorite, according to him, is "a baby lion", which was the mural inside the zoo elevator







(yeah it's so hilly here there's an elevator to get from the parking lot to the zoo. I am wiped out, heh.)

That sounds like a great way to celebrate! Congrats again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: Went to the ER because I just couldn't take the pain anymore--it became constant. Got tested and probed  and he said it definitely seemed like endometriosis and that I need to see a OB/GYN. *sigh* At least it's not a kidney infection or colitis (what it felt like)... But it's getting _bad_, I'm having bathroom difficulties, etc. But that may be my not having a gallbladder combined with IBS, because a huge cup of coffee and really bad food (mcdonalds) and I feel a lot better. How dumb is that? I eat healthy (low fat, low meat, fruits and veggies), I get sick (can't use the bathroom, stomach swells and bloats, nausea). I eat crackdonalds and I improve. WTF! I have to destroy my arteries to get my digestive tract to work? *sigh again*











*me:* If I did not take two pregnancy tests and get AF I would swear I was pregnant. I went to bed at 8 the last two nights, and slept until ds woke me up. I still felt tired at 7:30 this morning.


----------



## boobs4milk

good morning, ladies.








s all around!

have a great day!!!!


----------



## ScootchsMom

i0lanthe - Congrats! That is one gorgeous BFP and I love the pic, lol.

Me - still spotting and cramping pretty bad, woke up with cramps in the middle of the night, but no heavy bleeding. Its weird, last month I spotted before AF too, but I don't remember cramping like this







:


----------



## happylemon

*Xak*







I am so sorry, I hope you feel better soon.

me: I am annoyed with my temps. I even took my temp late this morning and it is still low. It did snow here last night and the night time temp was a lot colder then the last couple nights, but I felt reasonably warm. Do I have to have a temp rise to confirm O?


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 








no symptoms and this is the cycle when we DTD only once (between people having strep throat.) *boggle*

CONGRATS! Woo hoo! Well, you know it only takes once . . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Instead of cancelling the cycle, I am going to wait to trigger until tomorrow night and have the IUI on Saturday instead of Friday. They are hoping it will get bigger with the extra day.

Sorry about the possible PCOS diagnosis. At least you're getting some answers, perhaps. So, will you do another u/s before you trigger? Keeping fingers crossed for you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Dh still isn't on board with TTC. The night before last he had a baby dream, but when I mentioned last night that this week is probably when I will O, he wasn't to trilled with my suggestion of DTD daily. He just doesn't want to put that much effort to having another child.
I can't wait till next cycle when I'm starting the CBEFM. Sad that now I can just hope to be pg by the 2nd anniversary of my due date.

CBEFM?
Sorry DH isn't excited about ttc. Hmm . . . would every other day seem like less "effort" for him??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am so sick of physically being affected by this m/c. I did not have an annovulatory cycle after the m/c on Feb 21st. I o'd about 10 days late and then had a shorter LP but I figured my body would be back to normal by now.

Apparently not, it doesn't look like I've o'd yet. DH is having surgery tomorrow so tonight will be the last chance to DTD for at least a week. If I don't O today or tomorrow I guess I am out of luck for this month.

Not necessarily. Sperm (especially the spermies that carry X) can live for up to 5 days in the vagina. If you're still feeling like your cycle is wack, then I'd recommend herbs to help stabilize your cycle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: I'm still crampy and yuck feeling. I don't think it's just IBS anymore. As for what it could be, I have no idea. I feel like crap and just wish I had a dr I could go to to order any tests I need to find out what's wrong and fix it.

That's really strange about the fast food. Hmm, have you been tested for celiac disease??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I have an ovulation questions... Do the right and left ovary always altranate? I know when I was PG it was the right side because they did an ultrasound and told me so while I was m/cing. Then I did not ovulate until my first post cycle and it seemed to obviously be the left, lots of pain and tenderness for two weeks after. It still seems like I am feeling the left now though, nothing on the right.

Yeah, I usually feel ovulation on the left and sometimes feel it on consecutive months coming from the same ovary. Thought it was a bit strange . . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I couldn't bring myself to temp this morning. I don't know how I'm going to get back into charting. I charted for 6 months (and only 2 cycles) to conceive last time. I don't know if I'll be able to do it.









I know that after my losses, I've needed to take a break from charting at times just for my own peace of mind.







Are you taking an iron supplement. I highly recommend Floradix.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
I lost my right fallopian tube with my ectopic, and was told that our ovaries don't always alternate. IIRC, it's the ovary with the most mature egg that wins. So you could ovulate on the left side two months in a row.

Ah, thanks for the info, Dani.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
cagnew, are you keeping the pup? I am dying for a dog. we're planning to get a puppy this summer...i can't wait. dd and i are both ready for it! dh is just along for the ride, he's more of a cat person lol.

Hmm, I'm ready to kill my dog (ate the ottoman - sp? - and pillows in the living room). Want mine???









*Appt update:* I met with a different OB who has more of an infertility focus. I learned that his wife has had numerous miscarriages, so at least he kinda knows what we're feeling. It also means that he's really up on the most recent research. Anyway, he wants to:
1. fill in any gaps from the previous blood testing after my second loss. So, I've requested my records from the other OB and he'll review them and recommend additional blood tests as needed.
2. HSG - scheduled for 4/28 - because I've had a cesarean, it's possible that the contour of my uterus is preventing good attachment. This will rule that out or at least confirm my suspicion that I'm having secondary infertility due to the cesarean . . .
3. Thrombophilia panel - it's expensive, but he thinks it's important to do, not only for me but also since this panel covers inherited blood disorders, it could have an impact on my DD as well.
4. No genetic tests - rarely is it an issue, in his experience.
5. No talk of Clomid, and he doesn't believe in LPD. Metastudies do not clearly show that women benefit from progesterone supplementation. OTOH, he thinks that if you DO supplement with progesterone, that it should be done with shots, which he says are painful. (Whatever, I'd do 'em.) I'll be asking him more about all of this at a future appt.
6. I'd probably, regardless of whether or not blood tests reveal anything, be on baby aspirin, low dose heparin, and possibly metformin.

At least I feel like there's a plan of action. I'll know more after the HSG at the end of the month and after he reviews my existing bloodwork, which I should receive in the next 10 days.

I think even if there's nothing found with the HSG or subsequent blood tests, at least we will have ruled a bunch of stuff out. And since he'd still "treat" me for possible issues that just aren't showing up, I feel ok about it. I'm glad to be working with him. He did more than just say, "oh I don't do that" or other similarly vague statements. He KNOWS the studies, and the names of the main researchers, and spent a LOT of time explaining WHY he does what he does.


----------



## barose

*sarah2881* - I read (probably in TCOYF) that your temp could gradually rise after O instead of an obvious rise. If I was home I could look that up. I'm sure someone here could explain it better.









*ScootchsMom* -







I hope you feel better

*BlissfullyLoving* - I'm with you: bed early and woke up late. I was soooo sleepy.

*Xakana* - I hope you're able to find relief soon.









*DreamsInDigital* -
















for everyone else I missed this time around.

*Me*: Please move me to *waiting to O*.














She started this morning with brown spotting followed by bright red blood after my shower. I never started AF this soon after O so I am feeling discouraged and worried. I kept trying to fight back tears on my way to work. Like I said in another thread a couple weeks ago, if I don't get pregnant by my 30th birthday, we are calling it quits.

Thankfully, I have my support group tonight or I wouldn't know what to do. It's a spiritual based (meditation, visualizing, some Yoga feeling your feelings,) type of group which is different from the more formal, clinical ones I've been a part of before. After I started this group, I've been feeling more positive about life in general, but today is hard.

Before my group, I'm going to treat myself to a nice meal at a local, gourmet take-out place. I feel like seafood tonight.


----------



## DreamWeaver

just wanted to pop in to CONGRATULATE *i0lanthe!*







:







:







:
That was a GREAT photo!! Best wishes for a stressful, uneventful, healthy pregnancy!!
















*barose* I can feel where you are. I have been VERY WEEPY the last two days. totally feeling shitty.

*xak*, I don't believe this craziness that you are having to go through!!







be better soon!!!

I am sure I have missed lots of others, so here's a big group hug!









Now I'm crawling back to my little corner to brood and pout and weep.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

Now I'm crawling back to my little corner to brood and pout and weep.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - still spotting and cramping pretty bad, woke up with cramps in the middle of the night, but no heavy bleeding. Its weird, last month I spotted before AF too, but I don't remember cramping like this







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: I am annoyed with my temps. I even took my temp late this morning and it is still low. It did snow here last night and the night time temp was a lot colder then the last couple nights, but I felt reasonably warm. Do I have to have a temp rise to confirm O?









I think you need a temp rise.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
*Appt update:* I met with a different OB who has more of an infertility focus.

Congratulations on finding someone with knowledge and experience. It sounds like you have a thorough plan of action.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me*: Please move me to *waiting to O*.














She started this morning with brown spotting followed by bright red blood after my shower. I never started AF this soon after O so I am feeling discouraged and worried. I kept trying to fight back tears on my way to work. Like I said in another thread a couple weeks ago, if I don't get pregnant by my 30th birthday, we are calling it quits.

Thankfully, I have my support group tonight or I wouldn't know what to do. It's a spiritual based (meditation, visualizing, some Yoga feeling your feelings,) type of group which is different from the more formal, clinical ones I've been a part of before. After I started this group, I've been feeling more positive about life in general, but today is hard.

Before my group, I'm going to treat myself to a nice meal at a local, gourmet take-out place. I feel like seafood tonight.









It is great that you have your group tonight, and enjoy your yummy food.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I have been VERY WEEPY the last two days. totally feeling shitty.

Now I'm crawling back to my little corner to brood and pout and weep.


----------



## apmama2myboo

s to all you ladies, so many of us need them right now, from fertility problems, and AF, and just crap of life going on....things really need to get better.

and, i know, mdc has free message boards and all sorts of great things and needs sponsorship just like everyone else who has to pay the bills, but am I the only one who notices and gets mad at the whole banner ad that shows up about "losing mommy tummy"???? and the whole "burn the baby fat and get your body back" thing that is part of that flashing banner REALLY burns me up. Guess AF is really making me sensitive and angry this month


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
and, i know, mdc has free message boards and all sorts of great things and needs sponsorship just like everyone else who has to pay the bills, but am I the only one who notices and gets mad at the whole banner ad that shows up about "losing mommy tummy"???? and the whole "burn the baby fat and get your body back" thing that is part of that flashing banner REALLY burns me up. Guess AF is really making me sensitive and angry this month









Yeah, I noticed that too, and thought it was odd.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
and, i know, mdc has free message boards and all sorts of great things and needs sponsorship just like everyone else who has to pay the bills, but am I the only one who notices and gets mad at the whole banner ad that shows up about "losing mommy tummy"???? and the whole "burn the baby fat and get your body back" thing that is part of that flashing banner REALLY burns me up. Guess AF is really making me sensitive and angry this month










I haven't seen it yet...do you find that on this particular forum? (Pregnancy and Birth Loss).

I do get a little peeved when I see pregnancy and baby related ads here, but I guess they don't have much control of it.


----------



## veganmama719

*Barose*, I read your post about night sweats on the TTC board and was going to suggest perimenpoause might be the cause. But I didn't know how old you are. Now I see that you are not even 30 yet so I doubt that is the cause. Have you ever thought about going to traditional chinese practitioner? They can often diagnose things that Western docs can't. I was having night sweats (I am 40 though) and my naturopath/acupunturist/chinese herbalist put me on a kidney formula. They've completely disappeared. "Older" women often have kidney issues that lead to sub-fertility, but it is not limited to those of us in our 40s. And chinese medicine often works within 3-6 cycles. Just a thought...............

*Kimberly*, I am glad your new healthcare provider has some sense of what you are going through. I imagine that helps a little bit.

FF finally gave me crosshairs, only 2 days later than I "usually" O so I guess that is not too bad considering this is my first post-mc cycle. DH and I DTD the night of O (usually too late apparently) and about 48 hours before. I know everyone says swimmers can live 5 days but my 40 year old EWCM is not as good as it used to be so I have less fertile days per month than you spring chickens! I generally hav emore luck if we DTD the day before O but I guess we'll see what happens in 12 days!


----------



## Olerica

*barose:*







sweetie. I'm sorry that AF showed.. though I have my suspicions so keep watching that temp.

*sarah2881:* I think my chart this cycle is a good example of a slow rise. I think I O'd on CD18, not 19 as FF thinks. Check it out... link below.

*ScootchsMom:*







I hope you feel better soon!

*DreamWeaver:*







to you, my dear.

It's wanting to snow here tonight. I'm pretty mixed about it. Other than that, nothing much new to report.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

i0lanthe: Congratulations! Thanks for sharing the great news









*hugs* to all the mamas who need them.

Me...
CD6 and feeling down. Today started off okay then got a call from a friend of mine from my daughter's school who is pregnant and is due the same time I was. I don't even know why she calls me. Today she went on about how God had plans for our baby and I said that DH and I had plans too. Then she said that maybe Dido (grandfather) needed the baby and I said that DH and I needed our baby. It just pretty much went from there. Then she went on about how I will get pregnant again and it won't happen again because I eat good, sleep good, Quinn is a good big sister etc. like..WTF. My m/c shouldn't have happened and nobody can predict it won't happen again.
Then I had to hear about how her and her DH weren't trying to have another baby. That's nice. How I need to move on and think positive and put the m/c behind me. Uh yeah...easy for you to say miss 16 weeks pregnant.
I was supposed to be having my ultrasound now.
I explained that I am managing one day at a time and that's all I can do.

Now I feel all panicked...that I am too old and babymaking isn't in my future now...and I don't even know why I feel that way.

*deep breath*

Again...hugs from me to you all.


----------



## cagnew

Kimberly: I am happy to hear that you have found a doctor! Hopefully he will be able to help.

apmama: Yeah, I notice all the banners too. My guess its that they can't control where the banners show up (like, make sure they DONT show up on a miscarriage forum). They bother me from time to time, but I just try to ignore them. I hope that someday they will apply to all of us!

Dreamweaver:









I came across some old natural medicine journals my dh had and looked up hypothyroidism, as I have suspected that I have an underactive thyroid (even though I tested negative last time I was tested). According to the author, the blood tests aren't very reliable and the best way to decide if you have it is to temp two mornings in a row. If your temps are under 97.8, you probably have an underactive thyroid.

My temps are usually in the 96.7 range, so that would apply to me. The interesting thing about it is, there are studies that show a significantly increased risk of miscarriage in women with hypothyroidism. Maybe that is my problem. I'll have to do some further research. Anyone ever looked into it?

And yeah, it seems we are keeping the dog. I am not thrilled because this dog isn't what I had in mind AT ALL. For one, it's probably a lab, so it'll be big (I wanted something smaller) and it's a male. I really wanted a female. I am trying to make myself feel better about it by remembering that it is a stray and we can give it a good home. Unless I go crazy from all the yelping and kill it. Just kidding....


----------



## cagnew

Kayda's Mom: Wow. Seems like she was a little insensitive! No wonder you feel down! Sometimes people just need to keep quiet and realize that they don't understand and words aren't always best. Big hugs!


----------



## xakana

labortrials said:


> That's really strange about the fast food. Hmm, have you been tested for celiac disease??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but it wouldn't make sense why bread was the only thing not nauseating me and the bunned double cheeseburger made me feel better.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 2. HSG - scheduled for 4/28 - because I've had a cesarean, it's possible that the contour of my uterus is preventing good attachment. This will rule that out or at least confirm my suspicion that I'm having secondary infertility due to the cesarean . . .
> Please explain what this is and how it's done if you can? Just link me if you like, but obviously this is of concern to me. I held onto Lilly just fine, but can't hold any of her siblings and the only thing that's really changed is the cesarean.
> 
> *DreamWeaver*--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hide in your corner, I'm down in the one in the basement, trying to deal with all this stress and my typical reaction to it... and not do that.
> 
> apmama--would you prefer ads for formula? Just saying, could be worse! And no, I totally don't look at banner ads, lol. I've learned to ignore them.
> 
> Good luck, Veganmama!
> 
> *Kayda's Mom*--that song-poem I posted a link to a few pages back had a line in it that exactly addressed that conversation.
> 
> *Corrie*--I wanted to just dismiss the hypothyroidism comment as we all have different body temperatures (which is true) but then I looked it up and it said that it's incredibly common and I have a lot of the symptoms, so now I don't know... I don't need something ELSE wrong with me, though, I know that.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
FF finally gave me crosshairs, only 2 days later than I "usually" O so I guess that is not too bad considering this is my first post-mc cycle. DH and I DTD the night of O (usually too late apparently) and about 48 hours before. I know everyone says swimmers can live 5 days but my 40 year old EWCM is not as good as it used to be so I have less fertile days per month than you spring chickens! I generally hav emore luck if we DTD the day before O but I guess we'll see what happens in 12 days!

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
It's wanting to snow here tonight. I'm pretty mixed about it. Other than that, nothing much new to report.

Stay warm.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Me...
CD6 and feeling down. Today started off okay then got a call from a friend of mine from my daughter's school who is pregnant and is due the same time I was. I don't even know why she calls me. Today she went on about how God had plans for our baby and I said that DH and I had plans too. Then she said that maybe Dido (grandfather) needed the baby and I said that DH and I needed our baby. It just pretty much went from there. Then she went on about how I will get pregnant again and it won't happen again because I eat good, sleep good, Quinn is a good big sister etc. like..WTF. My m/c shouldn't have happened and nobody can predict it won't happen again.
Then I had to hear about how her and her DH weren't trying to have another baby. That's nice. How I need to move on and think positive and put the m/c behind me. Uh yeah...easy for you to say miss 16 weeks pregnant.
I was supposed to be having my ultrasound now.
I explained that I am managing one day at a time and that's all I can do.









No wonder you are feeling down...that sounds like an awful conversation. The day of my miscarriage, after sending a generic email that we lost our baby, I got a response from a friend that said "Sorry. These things happen for a reason even if you do not want to see that now." Now, I should say that I have a spiritual belief that things happen for a reason, and there is a purpose to everything, and nothing is just random chaos, etc, but what an awful thing to say to someone that just lost their baby. I was seriously considering saying to her, so if your children unexpectedly die or get kidnapped would that comment comfort you at all. I wanted to hold my baby, watch him grow up, watch him with my ds. Whatever the greater purpose his death serves does not make the loss any less. It is so strange to me how insensitive people can be. Anyway,







that sounded terrible. Perhaps next time she calls you can cut the conversation short. Why put yourself through it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
And yeah, it seems we are keeping the dog. I am not thrilled because this dog isn't what I had in mind AT ALL. For one, it's probably a lab, so it'll be big (I wanted something smaller) and it's a male. I really wanted a female. I am trying to make myself feel better about it by remembering that it is a stray and we can give it a good home. Unless I go crazy from all the yelping and kill it. Just kidding....

Welcome to your new family member!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Me...
CD6 and feeling down. Today started off okay then got a call from a friend of mine from my daughter's school who is pregnant and is due the same time I was. I don't even know why she calls me. Today she went on about how God had plans for our baby and I said that DH and I had plans too. Then she said that maybe Dido (grandfather) needed the baby and I said that DH and I needed our baby. It just pretty much went from there. Then she went on about how I will get pregnant again and it won't happen again because I eat good, sleep good, Quinn is a good big sister etc. like..WTF. My m/c shouldn't have happened and nobody can predict it won't happen again.
Then I had to hear about how her and her DH weren't trying to have another baby. That's nice. How I need to move on and think positive and put the m/c behind me. Uh yeah...easy for you to say miss 16 weeks pregnant.
I was supposed to be having my ultrasound now.
I explained that I am managing one day at a time and that's all I can do.

Now I feel all panicked...that I am too old and babymaking isn't in my future now...and I don't even know why I feel that way.

*deep breath*

Again...hugs from me to you all.

OMG...who calls up someone and says those things? I'd like to kick her in the shins for you. Seriously, your grandfather didn't need the baby, YOU needed the baby, and for whatever reason that none of us are going to understand until we die, we have to live with it, but don't give up!

Me - I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way, I feel like Ive been hit by a truck, still spotting, headache, and another negative test. But I had a really weird experience on the drive to PA. (Please don't think I'm nuts lol) I was driving, DD was sleeping, and I had the radio on listening to some music. I was feeling really down, very sad, and was kind of having a conversation with God that if I'm not meant to have another baby, that is fine, but I need to KNOW so I stop driving myself crazy every month. All of a sudden, the radio went static-y and I lost the station, so I started flipping through to find the local rock station for where I was. I found it and caught from the beginning the song "Lightening Crashes" from Live. I don't know if any of you know the song, but it is about a new baby being born, while down the hall an "old mother" dies, and how her life goes on in the new baby. I cried the whole way through the damn song. I'm convinced it was a sign to keep trying and that I'll get my 2nd baby someday. It sounds so stupid, but I haven't heard that song in years, and for it to come on, right when I switch stations, right at a very down point in my day and in this crappy journey, it just HAS to mean something, KWIM?

If any one cares, and doesn't know the song, these are the lyrics:

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
her placenta falls to the floor
the angel opens her eyes
the confusion sets in
before the doctor can even close the door

lightning crashes, an old mother dies
her intentions fall to the floor
the angel closes her eyes
the confusion that was hers
belongs now, to the baby down the hall

oh now feel it comin' back again
like a rollin' thunder chasing the wind
forces pullin' from the center of the earth again
I can feel it.

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
this moment she's been waiting for
the angel opens her eyes
pale blue colored iris,
presents the circle
and puts the glory out to hide, hide


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
OMG...who calls up someone and says those things? I'd like to kick her in the shins for you. Seriously, your grandfather didn't need the baby, YOU needed the baby, and for whatever reason that none of us are going to understand until we die, we have to live with it, but don't give up!

Me - I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way, I feel like Ive been hit by a truck, still spotting, headache, and another negative test. But I had a really weird experience on the drive to PA. (Please don't think I'm nuts lol) I was driving, DD was sleeping, and I had the radio on listening to some music. I was feeling really down, very sad, and was kind of having a conversation with God that if I'm not meant to have another baby, that is fine, but I need to KNOW so I stop driving myself crazy every month. All of a sudden, the radio went static-y and I lost the station, so I started flipping through to find the local rock station for where I was. I found it and caught from the beginning the song "Lightening Crashes" from Live. I don't know if any of you know the song, but it is about a new baby being born, while down the hall an "old mother" dies, and how her life goes on in the new baby. I cried the whole way through the damn song. I'm convinced it was a sign to keep trying and that I'll get my 2nd baby someday. It sounds so stupid, but I haven't heard that song in years, and for it to come on, right when I switch stations, right at a very down point in my day and in this crappy journey, it just HAS to mean something, KWIM?

If any one cares, and doesn't know the song, these are the lyrics:

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
her placenta falls to the floor
the angel opens her eyes
the confusion sets in
before the doctor can even close the door

lightning crashes, an old mother dies
her intentions fall to the floor
the angel closes her eyes
the confusion that was hers
belongs now, to the baby down the hall

oh now feel it comin' back again
like a rollin' thunder chasing the wind
forces pullin' from the center of the earth again
I can feel it.

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
this moment she's been waiting for
the angel opens her eyes
pale blue colored iris,
presents the circle
and puts the glory out to hide, hide

I am crying, good tears. What a nice message for you!


----------



## heatherh

*xak* - Take care of yourself. I've been thinking of you often. I wonder if the McD's thing could be as simple as a need for more fat or protein... Glad your mom's doing better. Worried about you though!

*sarah2881* - Give it another day or two. I agree you might have a slow rise going on. Keep BDing!

*labortrials* - I shouldn't laugh but I can't help it! Dogs eating furniture... it's like a low budget horror film








It sounds like your new doc ROCKS. Tell me, why would you be on baby aspiring, heparin and metformin? What's the doc's logic behind that?

*barose* - I'm so sorry she showed







Enjoy your dinner. Seriously, if your temp doesn't drop soon, I'd be suspicious. Holding out some hope for you









*DreamWeaver* -









On the baby-related ads - you guys should PM the mods and see if they can do anything. I think I may do that, too.

*veganmama719* -







:

*Kayda's Mom* - Ummmmm. Dude. That friend totally sucks. Deep breath is right - don't let her get you down.

*cagnew* - Yes, I've read that hypothroid can contribute to infertility and m/c but I haven't seen any concrete data/#s. Even with my thyroid #s corrected w/ Armour, my temps are still low (although not as low as they used to be). I have no other symptoms, so I don't feel like it should be an issue... Curious to hear whatever you find. And labs are great dogs! You just have to survive puppyhood - careful about leaving ANYthing within their reach. They tend to eat stuff.

*ScootchsMom* - I had no idea that is what that song is about! Learn something new every day...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way, I feel like Ive been hit by a truck, still spotting, headache, and another negative test. But I had a really weird experience on the drive to PA. (Please don't think I'm nuts lol) I was driving, DD was sleeping, and I had the radio on listening to some music. I was feeling really down, very sad, and was kind of having a conversation with God that if I'm not meant to have another baby, that is fine, but I need to KNOW so I stop driving myself crazy every month. All of a sudden, the radio went static-y and I lost the station, so I started flipping through to find the local rock station for where I was. I found it and caught from the beginning the song "Lightening Crashes" from Live. I don't know if any of you know the song, but it is about a new baby being born, while down the hall an "old mother" dies, and how her life goes on in the new baby. I cried the whole way through the damn song. I'm convinced it was a sign to keep trying and that I'll get my 2nd baby someday. It sounds so stupid, but I haven't heard that song in years, and for it to come on, right when I switch stations, right at a very down point in my day and in this crappy journey, it just HAS to mean something, KWIM?

If any one cares, and doesn't know the song, these are the lyrics:

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
her placenta falls to the floor
the angel opens her eyes
the confusion sets in
before the doctor can even close the door

lightning crashes, an old mother dies
her intentions fall to the floor
the angel closes her eyes
the confusion that was hers
belongs now, to the baby down the hall

oh now feel it comin' back again
like a rollin' thunder chasing the wind
forces pullin' from the center of the earth again
I can feel it.

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
this moment she's been waiting for
the angel opens her eyes
pale blue colored iris,
presents the circle
and puts the glory out to hide, hide

I'm sorry AF is coming but this was an amazing experience you had! I'm so hoping it is a sign for you. I had something similar happen my first yoga class after my D&C. I could really feel the spirit of the baby talking to me during the meditation. It was telling me it needed to leave but that it would be back soon. I cried so hard that night and I'm holding on to that promise.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I came across some old natural medicine journals my dh had and looked up hypothyroidism, as I have suspected that I have an underactive thyroid (even though I tested negative last time I was tested). According to the author, the blood tests aren't very reliable and the best way to decide if you have it is to temp two mornings in a row. If your temps are under 97.8, you probably have an underactive thyroid.

My temps are usually in the 96.7 range, so that would apply to me. The interesting thing about it is, there are studies that show a significantly increased risk of miscarriage in women with hypothyroidism. Maybe that is my problem. I'll have to do some further research. Anyone ever looked into it?

And yeah, it seems we are keeping the dog. I am not thrilled because this dog isn't what I had in mind AT ALL. For one, it's probably a lab, so it'll be big (I wanted something smaller) and it's a male. I really wanted a female. I am trying to make myself feel better about it by remembering that it is a stray and we can give it a good home. Unless I go crazy from all the yelping and kill it. Just kidding....

Very intesting info about temps. Whenever I tried to temp mine were always high so I at least I can kind of rule that out for myself. I hope things with the dog work out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
\
Me...
CD6 and feeling down. Today started off okay then got a call from a friend of mine from my daughter's school who is pregnant and is due the same time I was. I don't even know why she calls me. Today she went on about how God had plans for our baby and I said that DH and I had plans too. Then she said that maybe Dido (grandfather) needed the baby and I said that DH and I needed our baby. It just pretty much went from there. Then she went on about how I will get pregnant again and it won't happen again because I eat good, sleep good, Quinn is a good big sister etc. like..WTF. My m/c shouldn't have happened and nobody can predict it won't happen again.
Then I had to hear about how her and her DH weren't trying to have another baby. That's nice. How I need to move on and think positive and put the m/c behind me. Uh yeah...easy for you to say miss 16 weeks pregnant.
I was supposed to be having my ultrasound now.
I explained that I am managing one day at a time and that's all I can do.

Now I feel all panicked...that I am too old and babymaking isn't in my future now...and I don't even know why I feel that way.

*deep breath*

Again...hugs from me to you all.

Seriously what is wrong with people? I am so sorry you had to go through this.









ME: I'm just not feeling it this month. I don't know. Not giving up hope yet and I'll definitely be sad when AF comes but I'm not setting myself up that this is THE month.


----------



## dani76

Evap lines are evil. "Really evil. Like so evil, that you would say it was E-VEEL, like it's the FRU-ETS of the DEV-EEL. E-VEEL"


----------



## boobs4milk

have a great weekend, ladies. i am reading/lurking but am being slowly engulfed by the darkness again. i hate life.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Evap lines are evil. "Really evil. Like so evil, that you would say it was E-VEEL, like it's the FRU-ETS of the DEV-EEL. E-VEEL"

I totally agree, they suck. I've been getting them on FRER's, and they are soooooo evil.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
have a great weekend, ladies. i am reading/lurking but am being slowly engulfed by the darkness again. i hate life.









Aw, sweetie, just hugs.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ME: I'm just not feeling it this month. I don't know. Not giving up hope yet and I'll definitely be sad when AF comes but I'm not setting myself up that this is THE month.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Evap lines are evil. "Really evil. Like so evil, that you would say it was E-VEEL, like it's the FRU-ETS of the DEV-EEL. E-VEEL"









_So I married an axe murderer_, right? i just watched that movie for the first time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
have a great weekend, ladies. i am reading/lurking but am being slowly engulfed by the darkness again. i hate life.


----------



## 2happymamas

*Can I be moved to waiting to know?*

Unfortunately, I do not have the best feeling for this cycle. I ovulated sometime before the IUI. I triggered Thursday night and went in for an ultrasound on Friday morning because I thought I was getting ready to ovulate Thursday during the day. The plan was to do the IUI Friday morning if the ultrasound showed I had already ovulated and if I had not, go ahead and do it on Saturday.

Either way, the ultrasound Friday morning at 10am showed TWO follicles. The one that was 17.5 on Wednesday was 21.5 on Friday and the one that was 14.5 grew to 18! The ultrasound tech said that each follicle still contained the fluid and I guess the fluid leaves the follicle before the egg does.

When I woke up Saturday morning, my temperature had already spiked! I immediately started crying. My cervix was not nearly as open and EWCM was pretty much gone. I went ahead to the RE and had the IUI a few hours later.









I apparently ovulated sometime between 10am on Friday (time of US) and 6:00am Saturday when I woke and had a thermal shift. The IUI was done at 8:30 this morning.

What do you all think? Is there any hope? And how long does it take from the time ovulation occurs until the thermal shift happens? For example, could I have released the egg at 5:00am and already have a thermal shift at 6:30am? I looked through the charts at FF and not one chart shows pregnancy and an IUI after ovulation.


----------



## dani76

Quote:

Most ova probably survive about six to twelve hours after ovulation.
(from TCOYF.com)

That's all I could really find to help you. I hope this cycle is the one for you.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thanks all... ...








too for everyone, esp xak, and kayda's mom and Liz and Kim.
I dunno why some people can be so insensitive!









and b4m, special hugs to you... .... I am in a dark place myself. It so totally sucks.

I have an experience the past days I wld like to hear some opinions on... but not in a chatty mood so I will type another time. I just wanted to pop in to see how everyone's doing and to send hugs. I will be kind of quiet but pls know I keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Wow, talk about going through withdrawal! I missed you ladies









AF showed finally yesterday, so I am out. We're taking a break for the next three cycles to hopefully skip having a baby in the middle of winter here in PA. Watch, I'll get pg because I don't want to.

I'm going to be starting natural progesterone cream this cycle though. I spotted for 4 freakin days before AF finally started, felt really off the whole time. I'm also planning to try to loose 15 pounds, start eating healthier and take my vitamins everyday. I want to be as healthy as possible before we start TTC again.

Hugs to you all, I really missed this thread all weekend!

Liz


----------



## skybluepink02

*2happymamas* I am so sorry. I can't imagine how disheartening that must be. However, If you did the IUI within 12 hours of ovulation, you still have a chance. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

*Boobs4Milk* Thinking good thoughts for you. Try to stay afloat and talk, if you need to. I've been there too.

*Me* I can be moved to *Waiting to O* I'm on cycle day 4 and I'm a bit disheartened, but not as bad as I was on cycle day 1. I'm hopeful for this month. My husband was born January 16th, and I'm hoping a baby will try to have the same birthday as daddy.


----------



## Amydoula

Double post....


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
have a great weekend, ladies. i am reading/lurking but am being slowly engulfed by the darkness again. i hate life.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Wow, talk about going through withdrawal! I missed you ladies









AF showed finally yesterday, so I am out. We're taking a break for the next three cycles to hopefully skip having a baby in the middle of winter here in PA. Watch, I'll get pg because I don't want to.

I'm going to be starting natural progesterone cream this cycle though. I spotted for 4 freakin days before AF finally started, felt really off the whole time. I'm also planning to try to loose 15 pounds, start eating healthier and take my vitamins everyday. I want to be as healthy as possible before we start TTC again.

Hugs to you all, I really missed this thread all weekend!

Liz

So sorry about AF.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02;10976547

[B*
Me[/B] I can be moved to *Waiting to O* I'm on cycle day 4 and I'm a bit disheartened, but not as bad as I was on cycle day 1. I'm hopeful for this month. My husband was born January 16th, and I'm hoping a baby will try to have the same birthday as daddy.









This worked for us with my son. They have birthdays two days apart









Nothing new here to report. AF should arrive this week at some point. It's still hard to tell when as my cycle length hasn't returned to normal. Still hoping it won't arrive but thinking it will.

I missed everyone these past couple of days!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Kayda's Mom: Wow. Seems like she was a little insensitive! No wonder you feel down! Sometimes people just need to keep quiet and realize that they don't understand and words aren't always best. Big hugs!

Exactly. She was trying to be nice and she is a nice person but the things she REALLY bothered me. I will screen the calls now.
Forgot to mention she went on about my "shakra"...and when I told DH about that he said next it will be "feng shui"...so I was at least able to laugh about it and say that maybe we should rearrange our furniture so I can get pregnant and stay pregnant.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
OMG...who calls up someone and says those things? I'd like to kick her in the shins for you. Seriously, your grandfather didn't need the baby, YOU needed the baby, and for whatever reason that none of us are going to understand until we die, we have to live with it, but don't give up!

Me - I'm pretty sure the witch is on her way, I feel like Ive been hit by a truck, still spotting, headache, and another negative test. But I had a really weird experience on the drive to PA. (Please don't think I'm nuts lol) I was driving, DD was sleeping, and I had the radio on listening to some music. I was feeling really down, very sad, and was kind of having a conversation with God that if I'm not meant to have another baby, that is fine, but I need to KNOW so I stop driving myself crazy every month. All of a sudden, the radio went static-y and I lost the station, so I started flipping through to find the local rock station for where I was. I found it and caught from the beginning the song "Lightening Crashes" from Live. I don't know if any of you know the song, but it is about a new baby being born, while down the hall an "old mother" dies, and how her life goes on in the new baby. I cried the whole way through the damn song. I'm convinced it was a sign to keep trying and that I'll get my 2nd baby someday. It sounds so stupid, but I haven't heard that song in years, and for it to come on, right when I switch stations, right at a very down point in my day and in this crappy journey, it just HAS to mean something, KWIM?

I sure hope it does.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Evap lines are evil. "Really evil. Like so evil, that you would say it was E-VEEL, like it's the FRU-ETS of the DEV-EEL. E-VEEL"

ROTFLMAO! Yes, yes they are! (BTW: that's my fav M.Meyer's film)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
have a great weekend, ladies. i am reading/lurking but am being slowly engulfed by the darkness again. i hate life.

Oh Honey! Take care of yourself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Thanks all... ...








too for everyone, esp xak, and kayda's mom and Liz and Kim.
I dunno why some people can be so insensitive!









and b4m, special hugs to you... .... I am in a dark place myself. It so totally sucks.

I have an experience the past days I wld like to hear some opinions on... but not in a chatty mood so I will type another time. I just wanted to pop in to see how everyone's doing and to send hugs. I will be kind of quiet but pls know I keep you all in my thoughts.









s to you too. We're here when you are ready.

Me: 8DPO. No ideas. Chart looks ok though.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

2happymamas: I don't know enough about the science of IUI...
All I wanted to say was to not give up hope. Not everbody and everything happens the way the textbook says








*hugs* to you both and I will hope and pray for you


----------



## labortrials

BlissfullyLoving - wow, she could have phrased that a little teeny bit better couldn't she?? And still it would have stung.

Kayda's Mom -







- it's tough when it seems like e/o around you can carry babies just fine and not get worked up about it.

Dreamweaver - thinking about you!









Liz - wow, I never really think about lyrics too much. Thanks for sharing this! I do believe in signs.

Heather - hmm, I can't remember the logic behind the meformin. I think the others are standard protocol for suspected and confirmed clotting disorders. There's such subtlety in all this that sometimes even a normal # isn't really normal.

Dani -







Sorry about the evaps.

Jen - hang in there.









2HappyMamas - oh man, I hope you still caught your egg. I wish I could answer your questions, but alas I'm worthless.

Man, it was strange MDC being down the past few days. Good for me though b/c I've been at a conference since thursday. Luckily and unfortunately the conference was being hosted at our campus. And I was in charge of one entire aspect of the conference - community engagement. I'm freakin' exhaused. But I have to attend a recital this afternoon and then go to a meeting. Right now I'm supposed to be working on med expenses for our taxes. We friggin' owe this year. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BBL,
Kimberly


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*xak* - Take care of yourself. I've been thinking of you often. I wonder if the McD's thing could be as simple as a need for more fat or protein... Glad your mom's doing better. Worried about you though!

Always possible, since I have to avoid fat as much as possible since I have no gallbladder. My mom's still in the hospital with an elevated white count. Getting out at this point would probably be best, to get away from hospital born infections, but they're not going to recognise that, of course.

I missed everyone and hope good news falls down all around!!

the post on Lightning Crashes--you think THAT'S powerful, try hearing a crowd of THOUSANDS of people singing it live (haha, live... it was when my ex-gf and I were leaving the Live concert because they were only playing rap, they moved onto that song and you could hear everyone in the crowd sing EVERY line, it was one of the most amazing things I've ever heard).


----------



## heatherh

Missed you guys!

*dani76* - sorry FRER's giving you grief!

*Amydoula* - Holding out hope for you.

*boobs4milk* - Thinking of you and sending light and love your way.









*2happymamas* - I've got no clue but it seems to me you likely O'd very late - not long before you took your temp. So if the IUI was pretty quick after, I'd think there's some hope.







: for you!

*DreamWeaver* - thinking of you, too.









*ScootchsMom* and *skybluepink02* - I'm so sorry she showed









So I don't have a clue what's up with me, really. No official signs. I haven't tested yet - I'm sticking with the theory that I enjoy the potential of a positive more than a negative







BUT I did have a weird thing happen yesterday. DH and I went out for a super fast hard core bike ride yesterday and usually our heart rates are within a few BPM of each other. If anything, mine is a bit lower because I've gotten in better shape this year. Well yesterday I was about 10BPM HIGHER than him the whole ride.







: that it's a sign!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
So I don't have a clue what's up with me, really. No official signs. I haven't tested yet - I'm sticking with the theory that I enjoy the potential of a positive more than a negative







BUT I did have a weird thing happen yesterday. DH and I went out for a super fast hard core bike ride yesterday and usually our heart rates are within a few BPM of each other. If anything, mine is a bit lower because I've gotten in better shape this year. Well yesterday I was about 10BPM HIGHER than him the whole ride.







: that it's a sign!!

Here's hoping its a very good sign! You'll know in a few days.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Wow, talk about going through withdrawal! I missed you ladies









AF showed finally yesterday, so I am out. We're taking a break for the next three cycles to hopefully skip having a baby in the middle of winter here in PA. Watch, I'll get pg because I don't want to.

I'm going to be starting natural progesterone cream this cycle though. I spotted for 4 freakin days before AF finally started, felt really off the whole time. I'm also planning to try to loose 15 pounds, start eating healthier and take my vitamins everyday. I want to be as healthy as possible before we start TTC again.

Hugs to you all, I really missed this thread all weekend!

Liz









sorry about AF.
I do hope you reach your other goals. I know losing wt made me feel better... thinking of you...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
*Me* I can be moved to *Waiting to O* I'm on cycle day 4 and I'm a bit disheartened, but not as bad as I was on cycle day 1. I'm hopeful for this month. My husband was born January 16th, and I'm hoping a baby will try to have the same birthday as daddy.
























:














:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Nothing new here to report. AF should arrive this week at some point. It's still hard to tell when as my cycle length hasn't returned to normal. Still hoping it won't arrive but thinking it will.

I missed everyone these past couple of days!

waiting is hard!







and "fingersx:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Dreamweaver - thinking about you!









Man, it was strange MDC being down the past few days. Good for me though b/c I've been at a conference since thursday. Luckily and unfortunately the conference was being hosted at our campus. And I was in charge of one entire aspect of the conference - community engagement. I'm freakin' exhaused. But I have to attend a recital this afternoon and then go to a meeting. Right now I'm supposed to be working on med expenses for our taxes. We friggin' owe this year. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BBL,
Kimberly

Thanks Kim! I am glad to see you here again.... hope you had a good rest to recover from all that work! bleah with the taxes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
So I don't have a clue what's up with me, really. No official signs. I haven't tested yet - I'm sticking with the theory that I enjoy the potential of a positive more than a negative







BUT I did have a weird thing happen yesterday. DH and I went out for a super fast hard core bike ride yesterday and usually our heart rates are within a few BPM of each other. If anything, mine is a bit lower because I've gotten in better shape this year. Well yesterday I was about 10BPM HIGHER than him the whole ride.







: that it's a sign!!

oh, Heather! fingers crossed, toes crossed, EVERYTHING crossed for you!! come on baby!!!















:







:







:







:


----------



## xakana

I'm "due" in 3 months. Thank you, BRU for reminding me with your mailer. July 13th was Lost's EDD. f#@%


----------



## momoftworedheads

My goodness-it was strange for MDC to be down for a few days!! Started to have withdrawal issues!

Heatherh-I hope this is your cycle! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you mama!

Jen - I am sending light and love to you!! I am in a dark place too and praying for healing. It has to get better. right?

iolanthe - CONGRATS TO YOU!!!! Wishing you a beautiful, H&H 9 months with a sweet wee one to love on at the end!!!

KImberly-glad you had a good conference! I just had one this weekend as well. Take care!








to all who need it!!! Take care!

Hugs,
Jen


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I'm "due" in 3 months. Thank you, BRU for reminding me with your mailer. July 13th was Lost's EDD. f#@%


----------



## happylemon

I guess I am *waiting to know*. My chart is silly. I overrided FF and moved O from CD11 to CD15. I have been temping when I first wake up (around 5:30) and then when I get out of bed (around 7). I use the first temp for my chart, but my second temp is always lower which seems weird. Like this morning at 5:30ish it was 98.2 and then at 7:30 was 97.7? I keep wondering if my thermi is dying and I need to get a new one.


----------



## dani76

I am still waiting to know. 14dpo and all I am getting is BFNs and the occasional evap line (internet cheapies). I'm sure this isn't our month, as I have always got a BFP by 10dpo. So, I am just waiting for the hag to show.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*2happymamas*, :fingerx:







: I have no advice, but I am very hopeful that this is it for you! I think there is always hope.









*ScootchsMom*, sorry about AF.









*skybluepink02*, it is too early to rule yourself out.














:

*Olerica*,







:

*labortrials*, hopefully you do not owe too much.

*heatherh*,







:

*sarah2881*,







:

*dani76*,







:

*me:* As many of you already stated, it was so strange having mdc down! I did not realize how much I relied on this board as a social outlet during the day.

I have no idea what is going on with my cycle. I may have ovulated on three different days, but none of them had the strong, normal O symptoms. CM has been terrible, so that has made bding difficult. I planned on just bding when I really _wanted_ to, but I did it a few times that I was not particularly interested just because I thought maybe I might be Oing. I guess we will see.

I had a dream on Friday night about Oing and the 2ww. It was so strange, and I woke up with added anxiety. I have let that go. I am taking my vitamins and supplements, so there is not much else I can do.

I also found out that an extended family member might be pregnant. I know that they were not particularly planning to get pregnant already. She is a teacher and wanted to plan for a 2009 late spring to summer baby, so she had more time at home. The thing is that I heard they announced their pregnancy to everyone at a party I went to, but did not tell me (and apparently told people not to tell me) because "they thought I would be upset". I guess I appreciate that they thought my feelings would be hurt, but I had to eventually find out. This is not going to go away, and now I am just annoyed that I had to find out from a guest with the added story. These people never called to even ask how I was doing. They never gave any condolences, and now they care about my feelings? Basically, I felt like an idiot.


----------



## chel

Sorry to hear AF is showing up for so many. Though our group is due for some + sometime soon!

After hearing all these crazy comments from "helpful" friends I'm so glad I never really told anyone.

I feel like such a gloom over the Waiting to O section. All my cycle buddies had O'ed, getting AF and starting back again. My chart shows no O in sight and the OPK aren't helping. They were getting dark, but nowhere close to the darkness of the control line over a week ago, and now the test line can barely be seen. I just want this cycle over.


----------



## TayTaysMama

I'm just popping in to say hi. I have been reading but not in a mood to post. I really hate TTC.

Good luck to everybody waiting to know!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Has anybody ever gone for acupunture?
I was thinking of going for a fertility "tune up".
I figure I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## boobs4milk

cd 1. that about sums it all up.


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Has anybody ever gone for acupunture?
I was thinking of going for a fertility "tune up".
I figure I can use all the help I can get.

Yep, I go every week. I totally credit it with getting me PG in January. Obviously I would have preferred the PG not be a blighted ovum but I am still a big believer in acu.

I am sorry about AF boobs4milk.

I'm 7 DPO. Not really feeling it this month.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1. that about sums it all up.


----------



## heatherh

I'm sorry, B4M


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1. that about sums it all up.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I use the first temp for my chart, but my second temp is always lower which seems weird. Like this morning at 5:30ish it was 98.2 and then at 7:30 was 97.7? I keep wondering if my thermi is dying and I need to get a new one.

That's why you're only supposed to temp once, at your usual time. And you're perfectly normal in going down, it's actually a crapshoot and they say on FF that women either rise or go down as they day gets later and that's why the first morning temp is so important.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1. that about sums it all up.









I'm so sorry.

*Me*: oops... so much for NOT trying. Not that I think I'll get pregnant, but we BDed the day I O'd. At this point, I'm basically sure that something's wrong that won't let me hold onto a pregnancy. My poor little spirit baby is trying to catch a ride to the world and I can't seem to keep it in--that's how I feel. And there's a due date looming. I know some of you have been where I'm at more than once and it just makes me want to run over and hug you. This is awful. I never thought I'd NOT be having a baby in 2008. Now I'm worried I won't be pregnant for this birthday. I was actually looking forward to being pregnant for another birthday. I won't get to go pregnant swimming for it, such a ripoff. And then I had to go without y'all for a couple days and this being the place I talk about this stuff... I don't know how I'd do it if I didn't have you gals. I'd be in a much darker place.

My mom just got released from the hospital this morning, so DH had to leave early, which means I lost the half hour we could have spent together (if we're lucky, we get an hour in the morning) and I just wasn't ready for him to leave yet. *sigh* But my mom's going home, she's doing better, so yay for one less worry and responsibility (caring for her kitties).


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1. that about sums it all up.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I'm "due" in 3 months. Thank you, BRU for reminding me with your mailer. July 13th was Lost's EDD. f#@%

I was due July 15th.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Has anybody ever gone for acupunture?
I was thinking of going for a fertility "tune up".
I figure I can use all the help I can get.

I have not used it for fertility but have had great sucess in it helping my seasonal allergies and my DH has used it with success for his GERD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1. that about sums it all up.


----------



## apmama2myboo

b4m and anyone else who AF caught, i'm sorry. she overstayed her welcome in my house this time as well, but now i'm waiting to O and dh's grandma is not doing well so we don't want to go out of town in case things take a turn for the worse, so we're having to take every chance we can find with our 4 yo in the house LOL. she doesn't nap either, never really has, so it's not easy to make opportunities. usually it involves her having computer time or leapster or tv. makes me wonder how parents 50 years ago managed to have like 10 kids and run a farm. lol

spring is finally coming and there are birds, and life is getting better, for the most part. I've been working out again (the yoga and exercise bike weren't doing what i wanted so now i've added taebo back in and i'm feeling a better place for that aggression i've been feeling! plus i have a tantric toning dvd that is very cheesy but kind of cool, so working out every day







even weekends......

hope you're all doing well. xak i am glad your mom is finally out. I am feeling a lot like you are right now and it's a frustrating place to be.


----------



## dani76

AF arrived for me today too.







: Unfortunately I have many due dates.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
AF arrived for me today too.







: Unfortunately I have many due dates.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
AF arrived for me today too.







: Unfortunately I have many due dates.


----------



## heatherh

*dani76* - So sorry









*Xak* - glad to hear your mom's improving.

Has anyone read "The Infertility Cure" - I can't remember where I saw the recommendation... Anyway, I'm a total details research to death kind of person but for some reason this book just has too much detail. Did you guys find any particular portions to be especially helpful? I find that I'm tending to skip over sections. It kind of feels like I could be missing something important.

I'm in the weirdest space. This is the first month where I've really felt like maybe I'm am pg (and yet, I don't really feel pg). My brain and heart can't decide if I should obsess about "am I" or "what if I am". I'm just all over the place today. This is the first time I've started to realize how much fear could be attached to the possibility... ugg.


----------



## veganmama719

Heather, I am a big fan of The Infertility Cure. I got PG the third cycle after implementing the recommendations. Sadly it was a blighted ovum but I had been TTC for 5 cycles to no avail before I started.

There is a lot of detail. I just went with ameliorating my top 3 deficiencies.


----------



## Bennie45

TTC. Waiting to ovulate. Have had two losses. Please put me on your list. gives me a little hope.


----------



## xakana

Welcome *Bennie*, sorry you have to be here, but glad you found us.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I'm 10 days post d&c, I haven't bled for 5 days and suddenly today I'm cramping and spotting. WTF.







:


----------



## Olerica

Xak: I'm glad to hear that your mom is going home!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
AF arrived for me today too.







: Unfortunately I have many due dates.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bennie45* 
TTC. Waiting to ovulate. Have had two losses. Please put me on your list. gives me a little hope.

Welcome to the group.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I'm in the weirdest space. This is the first month where I've really felt like maybe I'm am pg (and yet, I don't really feel pg). My brain and heart can't decide if I should obsess about "am I" or "what if I am". I'm just all over the place today. This is the first time I've started to realize how much fear could be attached to the possibility... ugg.









: for you!

DH has started looking at my funny. I think he thinks I might be pregnant. I've been grouchy and SO tired. I think it might be PMS, but I'm not having any symptoms of either a pregnancy or AF. I don't typically make it past 13DPO, so I think that AF will arrive on Saturday if she shows. Who knows. My chart looks nice though. Guess they always do. If I'm not pregnant this time, 2 months of waiting until I'm back working on conception again.

I donno. I've been having twin dreams again. Two boys this latest time - and in my dream I called them by the names that we'd intended to use if we did have boys. Weird.

Having a loss really does color your view on the whole pregnancy outlook. I don't want to say it gives a negative outlook, but perhaps a more realistic one... bad things happen to very, very good people.








s to you all!


----------



## Lindsey608

I'm having a lot of trouble keeping sticks out of my pee these days.

Who the heck tests at 8 & 9 DPO with middle of the day urine?!?!


----------



## namaste_mom

Hi Everyone -
I'm back from my trip. I haven't checked in a week so there is so much to catch up on.

*Booby Jen* - (((HUGS))) sorry af came

*Olerica* - I'm hoping for you
*
DinD* - I've heard of people have really wacky af's or bleeding afterward, I think all of it is within the realm of "normal" but if you are worried you can call your provider

welcome *Bennie*

*heather* - your symptoms sound positive.

*Bliss* - I'm sorry they made you feel like an idiot, that was not a nice thing for them to do.

*chel* - I hope you O soon

*xak* - so glad you mom was released!

*dani* - I'm so sorry af arrived

I'll admit defeat, I went back two pages to do personals. I do hope everyone is well. I'll bbl...


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *Bennie45*! I'm glad you found us.









DreamsInDigital - That stinks









Olerica - hope your dreams come true!









Just trying to remain calm. I was feeling so optimistic yesterday - I was feeling all weird and off and my bbs hurt differently than they usually do about now. I'm still not 100% sure when I O'd (CD 17 or CD 19) so it's ... annoying, I guess. My temp is down some this morning but I took it too early and rolled around too much, so who knows if it's even valid. If it was def 13DPO, I'd be giving up figuring the temp is headed south. But since it's not, it could just be normal randomness. Yeah, normal randomness. All part of TTC after a loss, I guess! Sigh. Plus I'm trying to time CD3 bloodwork for next cycle just in case... need to test my thyroid again anyway... only one appt charge that way.


----------



## cagnew

Just dropping in to say hi. Got a to-do list a mile long and no motivation to do anything. That dark place you all mention has found me and swallowed me whole. I am so sick of this. Cycle day 71!!!!! Obsession is setting in. Jealousy at people with babies and big pregnant bellies is setting in too. I hate myself when I am like this.

I know I should get off my butt and try to find a new doctor. Do RE's help with people who have multiple losses? Or just people who have a hard time getting pg?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
I'm having a lot of trouble keeping sticks out of my pee these days.

Who the heck tests at 8 & 9 DPO with middle of the day urine?!?!










ROTFLMAO!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
I'm having a lot of trouble keeping sticks out of my pee these days.

Who the heck tests at 8 & 9 DPO with middle of the day urine?!?!


















me!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*
DinD* - I've heard of people have really wacky af's or bleeding afterward, I think all of it is within the realm of "normal" but if you are worried you can call your provider

I have, but she's not returning my calls.







: I've been trying to get ahold of her since last Sunday.


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
That dark place you all mention has found me and swallowed me whole. I am so sick of this. Cycle day 71!!!!! Obsession is setting in. Jealousy at people with babies and big pregnant bellies is setting in too. I hate myself when I am like this.

I know I should get off my butt and try to find a new doctor. Do RE's help with people who have multiple losses? Or just people who have a hard time getting pg?

I'm so sorry *Corrie*, I have no advice, just hugs.

*DreamsInDigital*, I spotted about 2 weeks after my natural m/c too. I am not a spotter. I never, ever spot. Then I spotted again for 2 days before AF. I think it takes our bodies awhile to get back to normal. Hugs to you too.

*Lindsey608* and *Olerica*, you both have very pretty charts! Good luck!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bennie45* 
TTC. Waiting to ovulate. Have had two losses. Please put me on your list. gives me a little hope.

Welcome! I'm sorry you have to be here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I'm 10 days post d&c, I haven't bled for 5 days and suddenly today I'm cramping and spotting. WTF.







:

Sounds normal. If I did too much as in exercise, lifting etc. I would bleed some again too.

Still nothing here but I've got the classic PMS. Just hoping that it arrives on time b/c then at least my cycles will finally be back to normal. CD29 right now.


----------



## DreamWeaver

just in to give









esp *b4m*.... I know it does not help with you already in a dark place.
















keeping fingers so crossed for *heather* and *Olerica*







:

Welcome to Bennie,
and welcome back, D.

I am still down and finding it hard to get back up again







:


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bennie45* 
TTC. Waiting to ovulate. Have had two losses. Please put me on your list. gives me a little hope.

Welcome, sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I'm 10 days post d&c, I haven't bled for 5 days and suddenly today I'm cramping and spotting. WTF.







:

That happened to me too. I had one clot pass, and the bleeding stopped for good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
DH has started looking at my funny. I think he thinks I might be pregnant. I've been grouchy and SO tired. I think it might be PMS, but I'm not having any symptoms of either a pregnancy or AF. I don't typically make it past 13DPO, so I think that AF will arrive on Saturday if she shows. Who knows. My chart looks nice though. Guess they always do. If I'm not pregnant this time, 2 months of waiting until I'm back working on conception again.

I donno. I've been having twin dreams again. Two boys this latest time - and in my dream I called them by the names that we'd intended to use if we did have boys. Weird.

Having a loss really does color your view on the whole pregnancy outlook. I don't want to say it gives a negative outlook, but perhaps a more realistic one... bad things happen to very, very good people.
















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
I'm having a lot of trouble keeping sticks out of my pee these days.

Who the heck tests at 8 & 9 DPO with middle of the day urine?!?!




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Just trying to remain calm. I was feeling so optimistic yesterday - I was feeling all weird and off and my bbs hurt differently than they usually do about now. I'm still not 100% sure when I O'd (CD 17 or CD 19) so it's ... annoying, I guess. My temp is down some this morning but I took it too early and rolled around too much, so who knows if it's even valid. If it was def 13DPO, I'd be giving up figuring the temp is headed south. But since it's not, it could just be normal randomness. Yeah, normal randomness. All part of TTC after a loss, I guess! Sigh. Plus I'm trying to time CD3 bloodwork for next cycle just in case... need to test my thyroid again anyway... only one appt charge that way.
















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Just dropping in to say hi. Got a to-do list a mile long and no motivation to do anything. That dark place you all mention has found me and swallowed me whole. I am so sick of this. Cycle day 71!!!!! Obsession is setting in. Jealousy at people with babies and big pregnant bellies is setting in too. I hate myself when I am like this.

I know I should get off my butt and try to find a new doctor. Do RE's help with people who have multiple losses? Or just people who have a hard time getting pg?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I am still down and finding it hard to get back up again







:











Sorry if I missed anyone...







s














: to everyone!

*me:* I had an epiphany yesterday. I noticed that everyone around me (and everywhere I go) seems to be pregnant. I realized that I am so focused on pregnancy right now that I am attracting it into my life. I wish it was my pregnancy, but I enjoy seeing other people. I am looking forward to growing a big belly and having a newborn again.

I have sort of given up on this cycle. I have no idea if I ovulated, so I do not know what to expect. I bought a thermometer today to start temping. Hopefully it will give me some clarity. I am still holding out a lot of hope for this month. Each time I got pregnant it was a month that we were taking a break. I did not expect anything to happen, and I got a great surprise.







:

Yesterday I had such a difficult day. I was crying often, and I just felt bad. I went to a playdate, and it was with two women with two children each. Then one of them made a comment about how kids more then three years apart do not make good playmates...which I do not think is true. At this point, I am hoping for under 4.5 year age difference. I feel awful that ds does not have a sibling and playmate. It was not supposed to be this way.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Just wanted to give hugs to all of you









I'm sorry so many are down and in a dark place right now. I'm keeping myself manic busy to not fall into that myself. I think this is the first time I've sat down all day to have a moment to myself, and what am I thinking about? Babies, of course.

Hugs to us all.

Liz


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I went to a playdate, and it was with two women with two children each. Then one of them made a comment about how kids more then three years apart do not make good playmates...which I do not think is true. At this point, I am hoping for under 4.5 year age difference. I feel awful that ds does not have a sibling and playmate. It was not supposed to be this way.

My brother and I are 18 months apart and couldn't stand each other growing up. We are still not close. My sister and I are 7.5 years apart and are very, very close.

My DC are 20.5 months apart and honestly, many days I think this is way too close.

Even if I am PG right now, this child will be almost 5 years younger than DS.

I think of it depends on their little personalities.

So try not to be too hard on yourself with the time frame. Hugs to you!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
My brother and I are 18 months apart and couldn't stand each other growing up. We are still not close. My sister and I are 7.5 years apart and are very, very close.

My DC are 20.5 months apart and honestly, many days I think this is way too close.

Even if I am PG right now, this child will be almost 5 years younger than DS.

I think of it depends on their little personalities.

So try not to be too hard on yourself with the time frame. Hugs to you!

Thanks. I have been obsessing about the idea of age differences since ds was 2. I always wanted a 3 year spacing, but when the time came to try we were not ready. I started worrying that 3.5 years was too much, and I quizzed everyone I knew on the relationship they have with their siblings. I found out that the number really did not matter when it came to quality of sibling relationships. I just wanted ds to have a playmate, and the more time that goes by the less likely it will be for the kids to have any similar interests.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I finally got some answers to my questions about my miscarriage, hemmorhage and the fate of a future pregnancy. But not from the midwife I was seeing for this pregnancy. Not from the doctor who treated me in the hospital. From the midwife I saw for Winter's pregnancy. We talked for over an hour on the phone today. She called me back 2 hours after I called her. My former midwife hasn't called me in over a week and I've called her 4 times!
Anyway, so guess who I'll be hiring for my next baby?







She offered to do some lab work and referred me to a naturopath for a thyroid panel and wants me to see an acupuncturist. She is really on board with helping me heal my body and prepare for a new, healthy pregnancy.

It was a good day.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I finally got some answers to my questions about my miscarriage, hemmorhage and the fate of a future pregnancy. But not from the midwife I was seeing for this pregnancy. Not from the doctor who treated me in the hospital. From the midwife I saw for Winter's pregnancy. We talked for over an hour on the phone today. She called me back 2 hours after I called her. My former midwife hasn't called me in over a week and I've called her 4 times!
Anyway, so guess who I'll be hiring for my next baby?







She offered to do some lab work and referred me to a naturopath for a thyroid panel and wants me to see an acupuncturist. She is really on board with helping me heal my body and prepare for a new, healthy pregnancy.

It was a good day.









: Yay! It sounds like a great plan.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*labortrials*, hopefully you do not owe too much.

Thanks. Well, I do owe too much, but it's my own stupid fault.














:
Sorry your family member didn't handle things more gracefully.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Sorry to hear AF is showing up for so many. Though our group is due for some + sometime soon!

I feel like such a gloom over the Waiting to O section. All my cycle buddies had O'ed, getting AF and starting back again.

Chel, sorry hon. I hope AF will arrive soon for you. I'm supposed to start this w/e - wish I could send some AF vibe your way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I'm just popping in to say hi. I have been reading but not in a mood to post. I really hate TTC.

"H!" Thanks for stopping by!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Has anybody ever gone for acupunture?
I was thinking of going for a fertility "tune up".
I figure I can use all the help I can get.

Yep, it keeps getting recommended to me. I'm too poor to do it right now though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
cd 1. that about sums it all up.
















This just SUCKS!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: oops... so much for NOT trying. Not that I think I'll get pregnant, but we BDed the day I O'd. At this point, I'm basically sure that something's wrong that won't let me hold onto a pregnancy. My poor little spirit baby is trying to catch a ride to the world and I can't seem to keep it in--that's how I feel.
My mom just got released from the hospital this morning, so DH had to leave early, which means I lost the half hour we could have spent together (if we're lucky, we get an hour in the morning) and I just wasn't ready for him to leave yet. *sigh* But my mom's going home, she's doing better, so yay for one less worry and responsibility (caring for her kitties).

Glad your mom is doing better.
Regarding the pregnancy stuff, I'm so with ya. It really is maddening, and I just really hate the feeling that every pregnancy I have is just inherently doomed. Do you remember the gal that was posting (not on this thread) about how she wanted to get her tubes tied or her DH a vasectomy b/c she couldn't stand all of the RPL. I'm afraid that I'm turning into her . . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Anyway, I'm a total details research to death kind of person but for some reason this book just has too much detail. Did you guys find any particular portions to be especially helpful? I find that I'm tending to skip over sections. It kind of feels like I could be missing something important.

I'm in the weirdest space. This is the first month where I've really felt like maybe I'm am pg (and yet, I don't really feel pg). My brain and heart can't decide if I should obsess about "am I" or "what if I am". I'm just all over the place today. This is the first time I've started to realize how much fear could be attached to the possibility... ugg.

Fear of the possibility - yeah, hear ya.

I don't know that book, but I too am very detailed in terms of research so will be interested to hear more about it . . .

Me - nothing interesting to report. I'm super tired is all. 9pm . . . hmmm . . . could just go to bed right now. Maybe I shall . . .








s to you all!!


----------



## Lindsey608

Where is the foot stomping, tantrum throwing smiley when you need it?







:

BFN this morning, crampy, and my temp dropped. I know, I know.. it's only 10 DPO but I only have a 10 day LP so AF should be here tomorrow. And my chart was sooo pretty this month too. It's not fair!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Thanks. I have been obsessing about the idea of age differences since ds was 2. I always wanted a 3 year spacing, but when the time came to try we were not ready. I started worrying that 3.5 years was too much, and I quizzed everyone I knew on the relationship they have with their siblings. I found out that the number really did not matter when it came to quality of sibling relationships. I just wanted ds to have a playmate, and the more time that goes by the less likely it will be for the kids to have any similar interests.

I wouldn't worry about the age difference. My one brother and my sister are only 2 years apart and they have been fighting since they were babies. They still fight a lot and they are in their 40s! My other brother and I are 10 years apart, he's the older one, and we're the closest out of all the kids, have the most in common, and see or talk to each other often. I idolized him when I was little, and he was a pretty good big brother. My mom says he loved having a baby in the house, and was super protective and would bring me toys all the time and help with me, lol. He has 5 kids now, and he is a great dad. I get along with all my siblings though, but I think that's because I came along so late in all their lives, my sister was 17 when I was born.

So really, I think its the personalities more than the age. My sister is very high strung and has been since she was a baby, and when my oldest brother came along she just decided not to like him, lol.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I wouldn't worry about the age difference. My one brother and my sister are only 2 years apart and they have been fighting since they were babies. They still fight a lot and they are in their 40s! My other brother and I are 10 years apart, he's the older one, and we're the closest out of all the kids, have the most in common, and see or talk to each other often. I idolized him when I was little, and he was a pretty good big brother. My mom says he loved having a baby in the house, and was super protective and would bring me toys all the time and help with me, lol. He has 5 kids now, and he is a great dad. I get along with all my siblings though, but I think that's because I came along so late in all their lives, my sister was 17 when I was born.

So really, I think its the personalities more than the age. My sister is very high strung and has been since she was a baby, and when my oldest brother came along she just decided not to like him, lol.


glad to hear a + age difference story. Looks like dd will be 8+yrs older than any sibling. I had a brother 9yrs older and while we are close, I'm closest to my sis 3yrs younger and not very close to my brother 21m older. For me it seems gender then personality was the key.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Just dropping in to say hi. Got a to-do list a mile long and no motivation to do anything. That dark place you all mention has found me and swallowed me whole. I am so sick of this. Cycle day 71!!!!! Obsession is setting in. Jealousy at people with babies and big pregnant bellies is setting in too. I hate myself when I am like this.

I know I should get off my butt and try to find a new doctor. Do RE's help with people who have multiple losses? Or just people who have a hard time getting pg?

RE's help both. They can do a lot of testing to see what is happening as far as why you have losses. They can also help you get pregnant. You could also go to a Perinatologist for preconception planning and they will do testing as well. I saw a Peri in Dec and I will be going to an RE soon. Best wishes to you in this journey.

Take care!

Jen


----------



## labortrials

Wishing everyone a positive and sticky day!







:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I had an epiphany yesterday. I noticed that everyone around me (and everywhere I go) seems to be pregnant. I realized that I am so focused on pregnancy right now that I am attracting it into my life. I wish it was my pregnancy, but I enjoy seeing other people. I am looking forward to growing a big belly and having a newborn again.

I have sort of given up on this cycle. I have no idea if I ovulated, so I do not know what to expect. I bought a thermometer today to start temping. Hopefully it will give me some clarity. I am still holding out a lot of hope for this month. Each time I got pregnant it was a month that we were taking a break. I did not expect anything to happen, and I got a great surprise.







:

Yesterday I had such a difficult day. I was crying often, and I just felt bad. I went to a playdate, and it was with two women with two children each. Then one of them made a comment about how kids more then three years apart do not make good playmates...which I do not think is true. At this point, I am hoping for under 4.5 year age difference. I feel awful that ds does not have a sibling and playmate. It was not supposed to be this way.

I'm glad that you are attracting pregnancy into your life. Hopefully soon it will be your pregnancy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Where is the foot stomping, tantrum throwing smiley when you need it?







:

BFN this morning, crampy, and my temp dropped. I know, I know.. it's only 10 DPO but I only have a 10 day LP so AF should be here tomorrow. And my chart was sooo pretty this month too. It's not fair!

Lindsey, I've not tested yet, but I had a temp drop too. Could have been that we had the window open last night and it got colder that expected. Still, AF should be here between tomorrow and Friday for me too.







: for both of us!

I guess I've been feeling a little Zen or something. Just like, what's meant to be, will! I have this weird calm about having a baby, so I'm just going to roll with it.


----------



## 2happymamas

I am still here, just hanging out in the tww. I know it is too soon to feel anything, but I keep poking at my breasts to see if they are sore yet. I gotta quit poking because I will not have any way of knowing if they are only sore because I keep poking them!

I think DW and I are going to plant the Pink Dogwood tree either this or next weekend in honor of our baby. The placenta has been in the freezer since the day after Thanksgiving and I feel the need to plant it with the tree. We always planned to plant a dogwood in celebration of any child and do not see any reason not to plant one even though the baby died.


----------



## apmama2myboo

it sucks so many of us are having a hard time this month! where are the BFP's up in this thread???? I need to see one or two, come on ladies, get busy POAS!







)

I hope you're all doing well. I will do personals later when I've got a bit more time. My dh's grandma passed away last night and we live in town so we'll be having lots of people in and out the next few days depending on when things will take place. In the meantime, dh and I both managed to catch a cold and O time is right the next day or three for me, with lots of company in the house LOL. I am glad his grandma is finally at peace though, as she has been struggling and in a home the last few years. Other than that my brother finally got his head out of his butt and left his mean nasty gf so hopefully he gets his life back together. she was keeping him off his meds (gulf war vet, ptsd, etc.) and now he's got my mom to make sure he's got it together. I don't know if he'll ever be able to live alone. It's appalling how our country treats its veterans, but I won't get started on that because I could go on for ever...it's great inspiration for my art but I hate what our country is doing. anyways that's my rant in a nutshell---got sick, O time is busy time and hard to work in dtd, and my family is finally getting back together again. how strange with all this timing.

Hope you're all doing great and hanging in there, I'm trying to be and eat healthier and work out, and religious about my vitamins, and got sick anyways.







:







:







:


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* I had an epiphany yesterday. I noticed that everyone around me (and everywhere I go) seems to be pregnant. I realized that I am so focused on pregnancy right now that I am attracting it into my life. I wish it was my pregnancy, but I enjoy seeing other people. I am looking forward to growing a big belly and having a newborn again.

I have sort of given up on this cycle. I have no idea if I ovulated, so I do not know what to expect. I bought a thermometer today to start temping. Hopefully it will give me some clarity. I am still holding out a lot of hope for this month. Each time I got pregnant it was a month that we were taking a break. I did not expect anything to happen, and I got a great surprise.







:

Yesterday I had such a difficult day. I was crying often, and I just felt bad. I went to a playdate, and it was with two women with two children each. Then one of them made a comment about how kids more then three years apart do not make good playmates...which I do not think is true. At this point, I am hoping for under 4.5 year age difference. I feel awful that ds does not have a sibling and playmate. It was not supposed to be this way.









I am sorry for the difficult day. pls do not worry about the age difference thing. everyone has a theory and the perfect example, but there are also the EXCEPTIONS. When you have your baby, it is all going to work out PERFECT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Just wanted to give hugs to all of you









I'm sorry so many are down and in a dark place right now. I'm keeping myself manic busy to not fall into that myself. I think this is the first time I've sat down all day to have a moment to myself, and what am I thinking about? Babies, of course.

Hugs to us all.

Liz

well, it's a constant in my mind, in my heart. I am starting tot hink I am a psycho case....















back to you...

*Dreams*, YAY! sounds like you found an awesome mw.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Where is the foot stomping, tantrum throwing smiley when you need it?







:

BFN this morning, crampy, and my temp dropped. I know, I know.. it's only 10 DPO but I only have a 10 day LP so AF should be here tomorrow. And my chart was sooo pretty this month too. It's not fair!

CRAP CRAP CRAP.









*Olerica*







: You always have such a great attitude, I admire you!









*2happymamas*







:
and I also do not see why you shd not plant the placenta.









*apmama* I am sorry to hear about your dh's grandma. Bet the next days will be crazy busy and hectic for you, take care and good luck with the BD!!

Me: well, we are going to try to bd every other day starting from today, and see how things go. Not feeling hopeful... ...


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I wouldn't worry about the age difference. My one brother and my sister are only 2 years apart and they have been fighting since they were babies. They still fight a lot and they are in their 40s! My other brother and I are 10 years apart, he's the older one, and we're the closest out of all the kids, have the most in common, and see or talk to each other often. I idolized him when I was little, and he was a pretty good big brother. My mom says he loved having a baby in the house, and was super protective and would bring me toys all the time and help with me, lol. He has 5 kids now, and he is a great dad. I get along with all my siblings though, but I think that's because I came along so late in all their lives, my sister was 17 when I was born.

So really, I think its the personalities more than the age. My sister is very high strung and has been since she was a baby, and when my oldest brother came along she just decided not to like him, lol.

I have a big age difference with my siblings (8 and 10 years). I am very close the younger one, and not at all close with the older. I talked with my therapist about my concerns today, and I released a lot of the beliefs that were creating these fears. I feel much better now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I guess I've been feeling a little Zen or something. Just like, what's meant to be, will! I have this weird calm about having a baby, so I'm just going to roll with it.

That is great! I was in a similar place before the weekend, and I feel like I am headed back there. I feel like I am going to have another baby, and I am just anxiously awaiting the bfp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am still here, just hanging out in the tww. I know it is too soon to feel anything, but I keep poking at my breasts to see if they are sore yet. I gotta quit poking because I will not have any way of knowing if they are only sore because I keep poking them!

I think DW and I are going to plant the Pink Dogwood tree either this or next weekend in honor of our baby. The placenta has been in the freezer since the day after Thanksgiving and I feel the need to plant it with the tree. We always planned to plant a dogwood in celebration of any child and do not see any reason not to plant one even though the baby died.









:







about poking your breasts.

I love dogwoods...that is a great celebration of your baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
I hope you're all doing well. I will do personals later when I've got a bit more time. My dh's grandma passed away last night and we live in town so we'll be having lots of people in and out the next few days depending on when things will take place. In the meantime, dh and I both managed to catch a cold and O time is right the next day or three for me, with lots of company in the house LOL. I am glad his grandma is finally at peace though, as she has been struggling and in a home the last few years. Other than that my brother finally got his head out of his butt and left his mean nasty gf so hopefully he gets his life back together. she was keeping him off his meds (gulf war vet, ptsd, etc.) and now he's got my mom to make sure he's got it together. I don't know if he'll ever be able to live alone. It's appalling how our country treats its veterans, but I won't get started on that because I could go on for ever...it's great inspiration for my art but I hate what our country is doing. anyways that's my rant in a nutshell---got sick, O time is busy time and hard to work in dtd, and my family is finally getting back together again. how strange with all this timing.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







I am sorry for the difficult day. pls do not worry about the age difference thing. everyone has a theory and the perfect example, but there are also the EXCEPTIONS. When you have your baby, it is all going to work out PERFECT.

Me: well, we are going to try to bd every other day starting from today, and see how things go. Not feeling hopeful... ...

Thanks, I think you are right!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

I want to give everyone here a great big







. I am sorry that so many of us are having a hard time and that I have been so distant. It seems like I can't do more than lurk to maintain my sanity. After 3 losses, I have just needed to limit the amount of energy I was putting into this process.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
it sucks so many of us are having a hard time this month! where are the BFP's up in this thread???? I need to see one or two, come on ladies, get busy POAS!







)...

Well I wasn't going to post, but since you requested it.....

This cycle was my first clomid cycle - an attempt to move my O date up in order to prevent future miscarriage. Well, my O day stayed the same at CD 30 (Next cycle we are using stonger meds to move it up). DH and I are getting used to these losses, as weird as that may seem. Of course each was a child in our minds and we mourn it, but we just kind of expect to lose them and hope that one will stick eventually. So we didn't really TTC this cycle, but didn't prevent either and let's just say that we had a particularly fun weekend which coincided with Oing....

Tested this morning at 10 DPO.... positive again. Temps are way up there. One of the tests I used was FactPlus (blue dye) and there was a faint, but clear +. I also used an internet cheapie (pink dye) and could barely see a thing. Interesting.

Anyway, I am sure this one will be gone in a few days/weeks like his/her siblings, so please no congratulations. But if you wouldn't mind holding this LO in your prayers/thoughts that would be great. I am thinking of you all too.


----------



## boobs4milk

as always, you are in my thoughts, chesa.

thank you all for the hugs!

holding you up in my light, dreamweaver!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I feel awful that ds does not have a sibling and playmate. It was not supposed to be this way.

I know exactly how you feel. Of course, all the stories of "me and sibling were [less than 2 years] and hate each other" in the world doesn't make me feel better. It totally depends on their personalities, but the way I see it is that if they're closer in age, they'll have more in common. The best age gaps seem to be less than 18 months, three to four years and then eight or more years. I've heard maybe two people who got along with their 5-year-gap siblings and I think it was here. Everywhere else, it seems like they don't necessarily hate each other, they just don't want anything to do with one another. I think it's worst for a five year gap between the middle child and the baby. I hated my sister who was 7 and some change years older than me--we had nothing at all in common and she resented the extra chores I created. Still don't always like her, but we get along at least. However, somewhere between eight and ten years, it seems maternal/paternal instincts kick in and the older child wants to nurture and set aside time to play with the younger.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Where is the foot stomping, tantrum throwing smiley when you need it?







:

BFN this morning, crampy, and my temp dropped. I know, I know.. it's only 10 DPO but I only have a 10 day LP so AF should be here tomorrow. And my chart was sooo pretty this month too. It's not fair!









I'm sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
it sucks so many of us are having a hard time this month! where are the BFP's up in this thread???? I need to see one or two, come on ladies, get busy POAS!







)

But I'm only 5DPO! It would _definitely_ be a BFN.

*Me*: My back hurts and the TWW headache has started. Seems like it comes like clockwork right when I'm reluctant to take anything for it. Stupid head. I hate it. *grumbles*


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm glad that you are attracting pregnancy into your life. Hopefully soon it will be your pregnancy.

Lindsey, I've not tested yet, but I had a temp drop too. Could have been that we had the window open last night and it got colder that expected. Still, AF should be here between tomorrow and Friday for me too.







: for both of us!

I guess I've been feeling a little Zen or something. Just like, what's meant to be, will! I have this weird calm about having a baby, so I'm just going to roll with it.

I usually roll with it pretty well each month when AF shows.. I have a little down moment but know that the chance to try again will be soon.

But this month I totally had myself convinced I'd be seeing that +. Nausea, heartburn, fatigue.. and the chart, oh the pretty chart!









I took DD to the mall and we tried a little retail therapy. It helped, a little.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - Oh what a s#itty place to be stuck in. I'm really really hoping this one sticks for you. Thinking of you







Is it OK if I put the + down on the first post?

My temp went nice and high this am. So I tested. BFN. Damn. I'm either 12DPO or 14DPO and I still feel all weird and spacey like something's up. DH was thinking we'd get a pos, too.
















to everybody else who could use one.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am still here, just hanging out in the tww. I know it is too soon to feel anything, but I keep poking at my breasts to see if they are sore yet. I gotta quit poking because I will not have any way of knowing if they are only sore because I keep poking them!

I think DW and I are going to plant the Pink Dogwood tree either this or next weekend in honor of our baby. The placenta has been in the freezer since the day after Thanksgiving and I feel the need to plant it with the tree. We always planned to plant a dogwood in celebration of any child and do not see any reason not to plant one even though the baby died.

Poor boobies.







Mine are suffering from similar abuse. I think that the dogwood tree sounds beautiful. I wish I had something to plant and somewhere to plant it. -sigh- Sometimes I don't love living in a co-op.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I want to give everyone here a great big







. I am sorry that so many of us are having a hard time and that I have been so distant. It seems like I can't do more than lurk to maintain my sanity. After 3 losses, I have just needed to limit the amount of energy I was putting into this process.

Well I wasn't going to post, but since you requested it.....

This cycle was my first clomid cycle - an attempt to move my O date up in order to prevent future miscarriage. Well, my O day stayed the same at CD 30 (Next cycle we are using stonger meds to move it up). DH and I are getting used to these losses, as weird as that may seem. Of course each was a child in our minds and we mourn it, but we just kind of expect to lose them and hope that one will stick eventually. So we didn't really TTC this cycle, but didn't prevent either and let's just say that we had a particularly fun weekend which coincided with Oing....

Tested this morning at 10 DPO.... positive again. Temps are way up there. One of the tests I used was FactPlus (blue dye) and there was a faint, but clear +. I also used an internet cheapie (pink dye) and could barely see a thing. Interesting.

Anyway, I am sure this one will be gone in a few days/weeks like his/her siblings, so please no congratulations. But if you wouldn't mind holding this LO in your prayers/thoughts that would be great. I am thinking of you all too.

Chesa, I'm so sorry that you are having a rough time, and that you are getting 'used' to the losses. I can understand not wanting to put so much energy here.

On your news, (not that this is all about me, but) I feel like a puppy who wants to get all excited but is being told "no" for company's sake. You, your DH and this babe will all be in my thoughts and prayers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
I usually roll with it pretty well each month when AF shows.. I have a little down moment but know that the chance to try again will be soon.

But this month I totally had myself convinced I'd be seeing that +. Nausea, heartburn, fatigue.. and the chart, oh the pretty chart!









I took DD to the mall and we tried a little retail therapy. It helped, a little.









I know it's hard. Weird that I'm here when I'd intended to sit this month out. Oh well.

I'm getting that weird tickle like AF is starting, but no signs of AF of late. This was EXACTLY like my last pg, I didn't know I was pregnant till I was about 1.5 weeks late (I wasn't charting).


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
it sucks so many of us are having a hard time this month! where are the BFP's up in this thread???? I need to see one or two, come on ladies, get busy POAS!







)

I hope you're all doing well. I will do personals later when I've got a bit more time. My dh's grandma passed away last night and we live in town so we'll be having lots of people in and out the next few days depending on when things will take place. In the meantime, dh and I both managed to catch a cold and O time is right the next day or three for me, with lots of company in the house LOL. I am glad his grandma is finally at peace though, as she has been struggling and in a home the last few years. Other than that my brother finally got his head out of his butt and left his mean nasty gf so hopefully he gets his life back together. she was keeping him off his meds (gulf war vet, ptsd, etc.) and now he's got my mom to make sure he's got it together. I don't know if he'll ever be able to live alone. It's appalling how our country treats its veterans, but I won't get started on that because I could go on for ever...it's great inspiration for my art but I hate what our country is doing. anyways that's my rant in a nutshell---got sick, O time is busy time and hard to work in dtd, and my family is finally getting back together again. how strange with all this timing.

Hope you're all doing great and hanging in there, I'm trying to be and eat healthier and work out, and religious about my vitamins, and got sick anyways.







:







:







:









I hope this busy time allows for some bding! We keep getting sick here no matter what we do too, so frustrating. I hope you feel better soon.

*ChesapeakeBorn* You are in my prayers









*2happymamas* Yeah, my boobs hurt mostly from poking them too! I think the boobies dread the TWW!

I know there are lots more out there that need







s. DD is sick and I am just trying to catch up while she naps. I am so sad she is sick, she hasn't caught a break all winter. We are still trying to deal with her other health lissues too. Her docs are on my last nerve so i have decided to put them on the back burner and we are trying a gluten free diet even though her blood work and upper GI came back negative for celiac. DH's aunt who has celiac had the same thing happen and did not get a diagnosis until she had a lower GI, but I am not sure if I want to go that road for DD, she had already been put under once this year. So anyway, the diet is going really well, she is pooping normally and sleeping through the night after less then a week of the diet. She slept through the night the first day actually! The poop took a few more days. I know this isn't end of the battle, but it is great to see her doing a little better, despite her cold.

Anyway, as far as the TWW goes, I hate it. I keep having dreams of BFPs and they are so great, but then I wake up. I canceled the manual override on my chart so my O date go moved again, but i am still pretty sure I oed on day 15 and that my temps are just screwy. We have friends visiting this weekend, so that will be a nice distraction. I have just been so up and down, between worrying about DD, and still grieving and wanting to be PG SOOOOOO bad, I just really want something go to happen. Anything. 2008 has not been so kind thus far.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I want to give everyone here a great big







. I am sorry that so many of us are having a hard time and that I have been so distant. It seems like I can't do more than lurk to maintain my sanity. After 3 losses, I have just needed to limit the amount of energy I was putting into this process.

Well I wasn't going to post, but since you requested it.....

This cycle was my first clomid cycle - an attempt to move my O date up in order to prevent future miscarriage. Well, my O day stayed the same at CD 30 (Next cycle we are using stonger meds to move it up). DH and I are getting used to these losses, as weird as that may seem. Of course each was a child in our minds and we mourn it, but we just kind of expect to lose them and hope that one will stick eventually. So we didn't really TTC this cycle, but didn't prevent either and let's just say that we had a particularly fun weekend which coincided with Oing....

Tested this morning at 10 DPO.... positive again. Temps are way up there. One of the tests I used was FactPlus (blue dye) and there was a faint, but clear +. I also used an internet cheapie (pink dye) and could barely see a thing. Interesting.

Anyway, I am sure this one will be gone in a few days/weeks like his/her siblings, so please no congratulations. But if you wouldn't mind holding this LO in your prayers/thoughts that would be great. I am thinking of you all too.

Thinking of you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ChesapeakeBorn* - Oh what a s#itty place to be stuck in. I'm really really hoping this one sticks for you. Thinking of you







Is it OK if I put the + down on the first post?

My temp went nice and high this am. So I tested. BFN. Damn. I'm either 12DPO or 14DPO and I still feel all weird and spacey like something's up. DH was thinking we'd get a pos, too.
















to everybody else who could use one.











ME: Please move me back to *waiting to O*. AF arrived today.








I am looking at the positives of this cycle though and there are a few.
1. It would be tough to have a Chirstmas baby so that timing would not have been the best
2. I had great signs of ovulation this month
3. I had a nice length LP (13 days)
4. My cycle length is totally back to normal (30 days)

So I"m feeling good about all this and hopeful for next month.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ME: Please move me back to *waiting to O*. AF arrived today.








I am looking at the positives of this cycle though and there are a few.
1. It would be tough to have a Chirstmas baby so that timing would not have been the best
2. I had great signs of ovulation this month
3. I had a nice length LP (13 days)
4. My cycle length is totally back to normal (30 days)

So I"m feeling good about all this and hopeful for next month.









Glad you can see the positives and I hope it all works out great for next month!!


----------



## heatherh

*Amydoula* -


----------



## happylemon

*Amydoula*







Good to hear your cycles are regulating!


----------



## DreamWeaver

*Chesa* Big Big hugs to you!!








I am holding hope for you.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
as always, you are in my thoughts, chesa.

thank you all for the hugs!

holding you up in my light, dreamweaver!

Big hugs back, *b4m* sending you light too... ...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
My temp went nice and high this am. So I tested. BFN. Damn. I'm either 12DPO or 14DPO and I still feel all weird and spacey like something's up. DH was thinking we'd get a pos, too.
















to everybody else who could use one.

don't we say it's not over yet till AF shows?!







:

*sarah*







and







:

*Amydoula* that sucks.








But I am glad to hear everything is normalizing for you... looks like your body is gearing up!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*ChesapeakeBorn*,














:









*heatherh*,














:

*Olerica*,







:

*sarah2881*, that is great that you are seeing some positive results from the dietary change with dd.







: for you!

*Amydoula*,







That is a great list of positives!







for this month.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I think DW and I are going to plant the Pink Dogwood tree either this or next weekend in honor of our baby. The placenta has been in the freezer since the day after Thanksgiving and I feel the need to plant it with the tree. We always planned to plant a dogwood in celebration of any child and do not see any reason not to plant one even though the baby died.

The pink dogwood sounds nice. I still have to decide what to bury in my garden (I saved the tiny sack that I passed with the miscarriage), planting season isn't for another week in PA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
I hope you're all doing well. I will do personals later when I've got a bit more time. My dh's grandma passed away last night and we live in town so we'll be having lots of people in and out the next few days depending on when things will take place. In the meantime, dh and I both managed to catch a cold and O time is right the next day or three for me, with lots of company in the house LOL. I am glad his grandma is finally at peace though, as she has been struggling and in a home the last few years. Other than that my brother finally got his head out of his butt and left his mean nasty gf so hopefully he gets his life back together. she was keeping him off his meds (gulf war vet, ptsd, etc.) and now he's got my mom to make sure he's got it together. I don't know if he'll ever be able to live alone. It's appalling how our country treats its veterans, but I won't get started on that because I could go on for ever...it's great inspiration for my art but I hate what our country is doing. anyways that's my rant in a nutshell---got sick, O time is busy time and hard to work in dtd, and my family is finally getting back together again. how strange with all this timing.









I'm sorry for your loss, but I totally understand being glad she is at peace. We lost DP's grandmother last year, at 87 years old, after she had been in a home or about 4 years. I still miss that feisty old lady







Also glad to hear someone is helping your brother.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I want to give everyone here a great big







. I am sorry that so many of us are having a hard time and that I have been so distant. It seems like I can't do more than lurk to maintain my sanity. After 3 losses, I have just needed to limit the amount of energy I was putting into this process.

Well I wasn't going to post, but since you requested it.....

This cycle was my first clomid cycle - an attempt to move my O date up in order to prevent future miscarriage. Well, my O day stayed the same at CD 30 (Next cycle we are using stonger meds to move it up). DH and I are getting used to these losses, as weird as that may seem. Of course each was a child in our minds and we mourn it, but we just kind of expect to lose them and hope that one will stick eventually. So we didn't really TTC this cycle, but didn't prevent either and let's just say that we had a particularly fun weekend which coincided with Oing....

Tested this morning at 10 DPO.... positive again. Temps are way up there. One of the tests I used was FactPlus (blue dye) and there was a faint, but clear +. I also used an internet cheapie (pink dye) and could barely see a thing. Interesting.

Anyway, I am sure this one will be gone in a few days/weeks like his/her siblings, so please no congratulations. But if you wouldn't mind holding this LO in your prayers/thoughts that would be great. I am thinking of you all too.

I will hold my congrats, but know that I'm saying a prayer for you. No one should have to get used to losses









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ChesapeakeBorn*My temp went nice and high this am. So I tested. BFN. Damn. I'm either 12DPO or 14DPO and I still feel all weird and spacey like something's up. DH was thinking we'd get a pos, too.









Good Luck, and may AF stay far away!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I know there are lots more out there that need







s. DD is sick and I am just trying to catch up while she naps. I am so sad she is sick, she hasn't caught a break all winter. We are still trying to deal with her other health lissues too. Her docs are on my last nerve so i have decided to put them on the back burner and we are trying a gluten free diet even though her blood work and upper GI came back negative for celiac. DH's aunt who has celiac had the same thing happen and did not get a diagnosis until she had a lower GI, but I am not sure if I want to go that road for DD, she had already been put under once this year. So anyway, the diet is going really well, she is pooping normally and sleeping through the night after less then a week of the diet. She slept through the night the first day actually! The poop took a few more days. I know this isn't end of the battle, but it is great to see her doing a little better, despite her cold.

Anyway, as far as the TWW goes, I hate it. I keep having dreams of BFPs and they are so great, but then I wake up. I canceled the manual override on my chart so my O date go moved again, but i am still pretty sure I oed on day 15 and that my temps are just screwy. We have friends visiting this weekend, so that will be a nice distraction. I have just been so up and down, between worrying about DD, and still grieving and wanting to be PG SOOOOOO bad, I just really want something go to happen. Anything. 2008 has not been so kind thus far.

Sounds like the diet is working for your DD. If you are seeing an improvement, then I would stick with it despite the negative diagnosis. Mommy knows best







Enjoy the distraction this weekend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ME: Please move me back to *waiting to O*. AF arrived today.








I am looking at the positives of this cycle though and there are a few.
1. It would be tough to have a Chirstmas baby so that timing would not have been the best
2. I had great signs of ovulation this month
3. I had a nice length LP (13 days)
4. My cycle length is totally back to normal (30 days)

So I"m feeling good about all this and hopeful for next month.

Sorry about AF, but good for you for looking at the positives!

*Me* - I'm still freaking bleeding from AF







I keep thinking she is gone, then I get a gush of red blood. I've been spotting or bleeding for 8 days already, and I'm pretty sure its causing me to become anemic or something. I'm exhausted, dizzy, and just not feeling right.







I'm heading to bed early tonight to hopefully combat what ever the heck is wrong with me now.

Ugh, I was feeling so good too.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

*Me* - I'm still freaking bleeding from AF







I keep thinking she is gone, then I get a gush of red blood. I've been spotting or bleeding for 8 days already, and I'm pretty sure its causing me to become anemic or something. I'm exhausted, dizzy, and just not feeling right.







I'm heading to bed early tonight to hopefully combat what ever the heck is wrong with me now.

Ugh, I was feeling so good too.

Sorry she is being a nasty beast! I used to have very very heavy AF with lots of cramps, etc. but now that I'm taking supplements and doing yoga I've found a lot of relief. I also do 1 tblsp. of black strap molasses (has to be the real deal not what is found in your baking section of the groccery store) a day. It has a lot of trace minerals, potassium, B vits, iron, calcium, etc. plus I love the taste. Makes me feel like I'm eating dessert. Do a google search I found tons of women who have found relief with molasses.

ME: thank you all for the support! I'm really cool with this month. I feel quite peaceful actually. Sad but peaceful. This month brought up such a mix of feelings as it was the first month ttc after the m/c and I've been working through them. My DH is also away on a 12 day trip to Greece for work so I'm a single mama and that helps as a distraction b/c I am just so busy.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Yesterday I had such a difficult day. I was crying often, and I just felt bad. I went to a playdate, and it was with two women with two children each. Then one of them made a comment about how kids more then three years apart do not make good playmates...which I do not think is true. At this point, I am hoping for under 4.5 year age difference. I feel awful that ds does not have a sibling and playmate. It was not supposed to be this way.

Ouch. That hurts. Don't feel awlful. Your kids will be close no matter what their age difference. My kids are 8.5 years apart due to a second marriage an my girls love each other so much. I am thankful everyday I got a second chance at life. My husband's sister is 10 years younger and his brother is 13 years younger than him. They are VERY close. My MIL had 3 m/cs after having DH. Don't let other people tell you any different...no matter their ages it is you and DH that promote family closeness.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I finally got some answers to my questions about my miscarriage, hemmorhage and the fate of a future pregnancy. But not from the midwife I was seeing for this pregnancy. Not from the doctor who treated me in the hospital. From the midwife I saw for Winter's pregnancy. We talked for over an hour on the phone today. She called me back 2 hours after I called her. My former midwife hasn't called me in over a week and I've called her 4 times!
Anyway, so guess who I'll be hiring for my next baby?







She offered to do some lab work and referred me to a naturopath for a thyroid panel and wants me to see an acupuncturist. She is really on board with helping me heal my body and prepare for a new, healthy pregnancy.

It was a good day.

Right on!
I have an appt. for accupunture at the end of May (the soonest I could get) an I have an appt. with my gp doctor as I want some bloodwork done. Can anybody give me a "shopping list" of what should be checked? I've seen a few mamas mention thyroid bloodwork.

DinD...glad you found somebody to help you out...it's a GREAT start. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

ChesapeakeBorn, you, DH and your LO are in my thoughts. I really am praying for you. I hope it works out.
xoxox


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chesa- Thinking of you and your LO! Praying hard for you. None of us should have to get used to RPL!







s

Jen - (B4M) - Now that the weather is getting brighter, it is harder for me to go to the dark places (except in my mind). I hope that things get better for you mama!

heatherh- Still hoping that you get a BFP this month.







s,







:,







:


----------



## TayTaysMama

I so stink at the personals. Sorry!








for everybody. It sounds like almost everyone is having a rough month. I hope we can get some good BFP's before the month is out. It is spring now which always bring new wonderful things!

I have been trying to lay low and not get overly obsessed with message boards and getting pg this month. I am pretty sure that I am O'ing now so hopefully I can keep not obsessing throughout the 2ww. I have pretty much wore out my poor DH since I have been making him DTD every other day since CD8. LOL Oh well. He can't ever complain about not getting enough!

So can I get moved to waiting to know?!?! I so hope it happens this month! it is so hard to not be pregnant!

Good luck to the rest waiting to know and I am so sorry to those that got AF.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
*Me* - I'm still freaking bleeding from AF







I keep thinking she is gone, then I get a gush of red blood. I've been spotting or bleeding for 8 days already, and I'm pretty sure its causing me to become anemic or something. I'm exhausted, dizzy, and just not feeling right.







I'm heading to bed early tonight to hopefully combat what ever the heck is wrong with me now.









I hope you are feeling better. Would you consider taking an iron supplement or using cast iron pans to help?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ME: thank you all for the support! I'm really cool with this month. I feel quite peaceful actually. Sad but peaceful. This month brought up such a mix of feelings as it was the first month ttc after the m/c and I've been working through them. My DH is also away on a 12 day trip to Greece for work so I'm a single mama and that helps as a distraction b/c I am just so busy.

Being a single mom will definitely keep you busy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Ouch. That hurts. Don't feel awlful. Your kids will be close no matter what their age difference. My kids are 8.5 years apart due to a second marriage an my girls love each other so much. I am thankful everyday I got a second chance at life. My husband's sister is 10 years younger and his brother is 13 years younger than him. They are VERY close. My MIL had 3 m/cs after having DH. Don't let other people tell you any different...no matter their ages it is you and DH that promote family closeness.









Thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I have been trying to lay low and not get overly obsessed with message boards and getting pg this month. I am pretty sure that I am O'ing now so hopefully I can keep not obsessing throughout the 2ww. I have pretty much wore out my poor DH since I have been making him DTD every other day since CD8. LOL Oh well. He can't ever complain about not getting enough!

So can I get moved to waiting to know?!?! I so hope it happens this month! it is so hard to not be pregnant!























:

*me:* I am definitely in the 2ww now. I am not sure when I o'd. I have always known when I o'd, but I have no idea when I did this time. It could have happened overnight, and I am not sure if I will have time to bd before it is too late. I have had no desire to bd and cm is dry or watery when present. I cannot figure out why it felt like I was o'ing twice before, and cm was so bad. This morning I can feel the crampy after o feelings I get in the 2ww. I think this month is a bust. Heather, can you move me to *waiting to know*?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thank you all for your support and well wishes. I am always so moved and touched by the wonderful sisterhood that is this forum.

We are doing fine and at peace, although not excited for we know what will probably happen. We're just taking it one moment at a time and not daydreaming into the future. We had to mourn the first 2 losses pretty hard to get to this point... and mourn the fact that we cannot just stay pregnant like the majority of the world. And accept that I need the help of western medicine. That was tough. I think it helps to have had the testing and to have started working through several game plans. There was a long stretch of time when I had so many questions and felt hopeless and so out of control (not that we are really in control anyways, but you know what I mean). There is a light at the end. Even if it doesn't happen this time, there is a light.

I've missed too much to catch up, but I am thinking of you all and sending each and every one of you love.









(Heather, if it is okay with you, I'd like to just hang out where I am on the first page for while. Thank you for all your hard work.)


----------



## namaste_mom

Chesa - I'm holding you and your family in my thoughts....


----------



## momoftworedheads

D-good to "see" you. Hope you had a good trip! How are you feeling these days???

Amydoula- Hope you're having a good day!

heatherh - did you test again????

TTM- I hope you get a bfp this month! I think that we all obsess over TTC! I really am hoping this is your month!!

Take care and







for all who need it!

Jen


----------



## Olerica

*Amydoula:* I'm glad you are seeing the positives of this cycle even though it ended in AF.

*APMama:* I'm so sorry for your/DH's loss. I'm glad that his grandmother is now at peace.

*Sarah:* I'm so glad that the diet is working. I susspect that many of us have issues with wheat that we are unaware of. I know I do and feel much healthier if I avoid the stuff too.

*Me:* Um. I'm pretty sure that AF is on her way. My temps don't look like they are climbing up there. I'm ok about it....though if it is AF, it does mean that I'll be tta for the next two cycles.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

*Me* - I'm still freaking bleeding from AF







I keep thinking she is gone, then I get a gush of red blood. I've been spotting or bleeding for 8 days already, and I'm pretty sure its causing me to become anemic or something. I'm exhausted, dizzy, and just not feeling right.







I'm heading to bed early tonight to hopefully combat what ever the heck is wrong with me now.

Ugh, I was feeling so good too.









Get some rest, I am sorry AF is being so awful

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I so stink at the personals. Sorry!








for everybody. It sounds like almost everyone is having a rough month. I hope we can get some good BFP's before the month is out. It is spring now which always bring new wonderful things!

I have been trying to lay low and not get overly obsessed with message boards and getting pg this month. I am pretty sure that I am O'ing now so hopefully I can keep not obsessing throughout the 2ww. I have pretty much wore out my poor DH since I have been making him DTD every other day since CD8. LOL Oh well. He can't ever complain about not getting enough!

So can I get moved to waiting to know?!?! I so hope it happens this month! it is so hard to not be pregnant!

Good luck to the rest waiting to know and I am so sorry to those that got AF.
















I never thought DH would say he was tired from dtd, it makes me laugh! I tell him he better enjoy and not complain because I might be too much of a nervous wreck to dtd when we get a bfp!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 

*me:* I am definitely in the 2ww now. I am not sure when I o'd. I have always known when I o'd, but I have no idea when I did this time. It could have happened overnight, and I am not sure if I will have time to bd before it is too late. I have had no desire to bd and cm is dry or watery when present. I cannot figure out why it felt like I was o'ing twice before, and cm was so bad. This morning I can feel the crampy after o feelings I get in the 2ww. I think this month is a bust. Heather, can you move me to *waiting to know*?

I hope you caught that egg. My fertility signs are odd too. I think I know when I Oed, and DH and I had good timing for that, but FF says something different and we did not have great timing. Hopefully we will both get BFPs, and if not I hope for a 'normal' cycle next time for both of us. It is frustrating feeling alienated from your own body.

me: just hanging out. I think I will test in the morning before our company gets here. I don't think I will test again until they leave, so not until Wed if AF isn't here. Stay away AF!!!!!!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
heatherh - did you test again????

Heck, no! Since I'm probably 13DPO now, if my temp drops tomorrow I'm out. If it goes up I may test - but will have to go out and get tests to do it.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.
I struggle back & forth between joy & fear....Anyway, I wanted to share my great news!!









Blessings to you all


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.
I struggle back & forth between joy & fear....Anyway, I wanted to share my great news!!































:







:















Congratulations!!
















I have been lurking as usual, and up until recently it seemed like a bad month for most here. I am so glad to see some good news!








to all


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.
I struggle back & forth between joy & fear....Anyway, I wanted to share my great news!!









Blessings to you all

*AWESOME NEWS!!!!!*







:
I am so happy for you.
yes, yes, fear and joy; joy and fear, and love... all normal.
Hugs to you and BEST wishes for the next 9 months!!!!


----------



## heatherh

Woohooooo!























I see you tested - at 10 and 11DPO. More hope for me!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!







:














:







:







:







:







:








































































*Chesa*--







for your pregnancy and even without congratulations, I still send you







:














:

*Me*: What the heck? I blame whoever sent out wanna-test vibes for the fact that I wanted to test this morning. I have no symptoms, thank you very much, and am only 6DPO. I'm not testing, so there. *nyah*

Did I mention that yesterday, I dreamed my MOM was pregnant? A big WTF right there, she had all that removed 12 years ago. Sure, you don't need a uterus or a cervix as long as an egg pops out, it can attach to just about anything (a friend was telling me about a mom she saw at her job study--nurse--who had triplets where two were identical and the third was ectopic--attached to the intestines--and all three were born healthy and no problems for mom outside of normal triplet problems) but she'd have to have hormones (and sex) to make the egg. Sure, my dreams aren't always logical or literal (seriously, I still remember when I was 12, dreaming I was on the Enterprise-D in a classroom while a purple pterodactyl terrorized the crew) but that's just plain weird.

So what does dreaming that one's old, sterile mother is pregnant mean? *laugh*


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Amydoula:* I'm glad you are seeing the positives of this cycle even though it ended in AF.

*Me:* Um. I'm pretty sure that AF is on her way. My temps don't look like they are climbing up there. I'm ok about it....though if it is AF, it does mean that I'll be tta for the next two cycles.

Waiting is so hard!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Amydoula- Hope you're having a good day!

Take care and







for all who need it!

Jen

Thanks! I actually AM having a good day. I'm actually feeling relieved NOT to have the stress of a Christmas baby, plus its our first 78 and gorgeous day here. All my daphodils are blooming.....its really nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.
I struggle back & forth between joy & fear....Anyway, I wanted to share my great news!!









Blessings to you all

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!HH9M

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana;11012750
[B*
Me[/B]: What the heck? I blame whoever sent out wanna-test vibes for the fact that I wanted to test this morning. I have no symptoms, thank you very much, and am only 6DPO. I'm not testing, so there. *nyah*

Did I mention that yesterday, I dreamed my MOM was pregnant? A big WTF right there, she had all that removed 12 years ago. Sure, you don't need a uterus or a cervix as long as an egg pops out, it can attach to just about anything (a friend was telling me about a mom she saw at her job study--nurse--who had triplets where two were identical and the third was ectopic--attached to the intestines--and all three were born healthy and no problems for mom outside of normal triplet problems) but she'd have to have hormones (and sex) to make the egg. Sure, my dreams aren't always logical or literal (seriously, I still remember when I was 12, dreaming I was on the Enterprise-D in a classroom while a purple pterodactyl terrorized the crew) but that's just plain weird.

So what does dreaming that one's old, sterile mother is pregnant mean? *laugh*

This made me giggle! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## heatherh

You guys can thank our friend *momoftworedheads*. I had to get all smart and remember I had two freebie tests from early-pregnancy-tests. Stick pusher!!


----------



## heatherh

What? Nobody's going to bite?

Of course, I had to USE one of tests! Darn cheap-o tests! Just can't trust them. So then I had to run to the store for FRERs!

Here's what happened: two tests

Now I don't know about you guys, but I can totally imagine lines, so I wasn't trusting these. I broke out the big guns. Tested with the digital.

And....

Well, look here to see what the digital said.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.
I struggle back & forth between joy & fear....Anyway, I wanted to share my great news!!









Blessings to you all









:







:







:







:







:





















:














:














:



























































Congrats! This is the BEST news I've heard all week. Wishing you the happiest and healthiest 9 months with more joy than you know!!!!!

heatherh - I knew you were pregnant mama! Just had to wait a day or2!!!!







:







:







:







:

























































CONGRATS!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months with a beautiful babe to love at the end!!!


























































Amydoula- we had our first 80 degree day here! It is GOREGOUS out there. Hilary Clinton is eating dinner in my neighborhood tonight so it is CRAZY here, but at least the weather is great!

Take care all!
Jen


----------



## happylemon

*A Mothers Love* Congratulations!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
What? Nobody's going to bite?

Of course, I had to USE one of tests! Darn cheap-o tests! Just can't trust them. So then I had to run to the store for FRERs!

Here's what happened: two tests

Now I don't know about you guys, but I can totally imagine lines, so I wasn't trusting these. I broke out the big guns. Tested with the digital.

And....

Well, look here to see what the digital said.

I am going to cry! This is wonderful! What a way to lift my spirits!!!!!

Keep 'em coming ladies!!! I want to see more!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Anyway, I am sure this one will be gone in a few days/weeks like his/her siblings, so please no congratulations. But if you wouldn't mind holding this LO in your prayers/thoughts that would be great. I am thinking of you all too.









: for this one to stick.


----------



## i0lanthe

Still lurking and thinking of you all but too distracted by potty-learning setbacks this week (month) for personals
















Chesa - sending you many sticky thoughts




























:

A Mother's Love - congratulations!!







:

heatherh - congratulations!!







:


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
What? Nobody's going to bite?

Of course, I had to USE one of tests! Darn cheap-o tests! Just can't trust them. So then I had to run to the store for FRERs!

Here's what happened: two tests

Now I don't know about you guys, but I can totally imagine lines, so I wasn't trusting these. I broke out the big guns. Tested with the digital.

And....

Well, look here to see what the digital said.

DUDE that ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. A very special congrats! HH9M


----------



## chel

congrats Amy and Heatherh






























I just knew there were some + out there.

well somebody better jump on the May thread starter as our thread starters seems to be getting some good


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* Um. I'm pretty sure that AF is on her way. My temps don't look like they are climbing up there. I'm ok about it....though if it is AF, it does mean that I'll be tta for the next two cycles.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I hope you caught that egg. My fertility signs are odd too. I think I know when I Oed, and DH and I had good timing for that, but FF says something different and we did not have great timing. Hopefully we will both get BFPs, and if not I hope for a 'normal' cycle next time for both of us. It is frustrating feeling alienated from your own body.

me: just hanging out. I think I will test in the morning before our company gets here. I don't think I will test again until they leave, so not until Wed if AF isn't here. Stay away AF!!!!!!

Thanks for commiserating with me!







: for your test tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*I am Pregnant!!!







* I am also very scared. I know you all understand.
I struggle back & forth between joy & fear....Anyway, I wanted to share my great news!!









*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







: That is so wonderful!












































Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Did I mention that yesterday, I dreamed my MOM was pregnant? A big WTF right there, she had all that removed 12 years ago. Sure, you don't need a uterus or a cervix as long as an egg pops out, it can attach to just about anything (a friend was telling me about a mom she saw at her job study--nurse--who had triplets where two were identical and the third was ectopic--attached to the intestines--and all three were born healthy and no problems for mom outside of normal triplet problems) but she'd have to have hormones (and sex) to make the egg. Sure, my dreams aren't always logical or literal (seriously, I still remember when I was 12, dreaming I was on the Enterprise-D in a classroom while a purple pterodactyl terrorized the crew) but that's just plain weird.

So what does dreaming that one's old, sterile mother is pregnant mean? *laugh*









I have dreams like that too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Of course, I had to USE one of tests! Darn cheap-o tests! Just can't trust them. So then I had to run to the store for FRERs!

Here's what happened: two tests

Now I don't know about you guys, but I can totally imagine lines, so I wasn't trusting these. I broke out the big guns. Tested with the digital.

And....

Well, look here to see what the digital said.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:












































I am crying. This is wonderful! I am so happy for you and a mothers love.







This was just a wonderful day!


----------



## Lindsey608

*A Mother's Love* and *Heather*.. congratulations!!!!








:


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
two tests

what the digital said.

Awesome!!! This is a good month after all!!!







:







:







:







:







::jump ers:


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Congratulations Heather!!!!* When do ya think you are due???


----------



## heatherh

Thanks, guys! Feeling the love









*AML* - *Right* near Christmas. O date was unclear this month with travel... Until recently, we were really trying to avoid the holidays, but I'm totally over it! I think.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*HEATHER*!!!!! Yay!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!

Congrats *A Mother's Love*!!! Sticky dust to all!!!

*Me*: Since it was only the FactPlus that gave me the BFP yesterday (10DPO) with FMU, I decided to test again today with the internet cheapie. Did it in the middle of the day with dilute pee and this time it was most clearly and definitely positive. So the LO is still growing as of now. Of course, I know very well this could change, as I usually lose them within the next week. But for now I am cherishing every moment I have with this little spark of life.


----------



## Olerica

AMother'sLove & Heather!!!!!!! Congratulations!!



















































































































































































































































































































































Well, I'm spotting. Donno if it's AF (oh, so likely) but all is well!


----------



## Olerica

Chesa: I'm so glad that things continue to be sticky for you and your little one.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - Still thinking gummy sticky gooey thoughts for you









*Olerica* -







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Thanks, guys! Feeling the love









*AML* - *Right* near Christmas. O date was unclear this month with travel... Until recently, we were really trying to avoid the holidays, but I'm totally over it! I think.

It looks like you "O" April 4th. Same day I did. That would make us both Due 12-26-08







How cool is that???


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
It looks like you "O" April 4th. Same day I did. That would make us both Due 12-26-08







How cool is that???

I may have O'd on the 2nd. All other signs point to that day and I was traveling, so my temps were screwy. I will probably go with the later date to protect me towards the end.

I'm mixed on being due at that time of year. I've got a birthday (as does DH and freaking half our family, I think) near the holidays and it always sucked when I was a kid. At least DH and I are sympathetic so it shouldn't be so bad for this LO!

It *is* cool to have due date buddies though


----------



## JenMidwife

I don't know if I should be here or not... I just lost my Owen nearly 4 weeks ago. My midwife & OB has recommended we wait 3 months (or more if we can!) before ttc since he was 22.5 weeks & it was because I had a sub-chorionic hematoma/ placental abruption (just incase something happened @ implantation).

But I desperately want to be pg again (& dh is ready too). I know that another pg will not replace Owen, but we do want to have our kids fairly close together & my body just feels so damn empty. So I figured I might start lurking here







:

I've always gotten pg easily & have never done temps or charting. I'm hoping to start cycling again asap, so I guess I might start temping atleast.

For those of you who had a 2nd trimester+ loss, how long did it take to have your first AF?

Also, my midwives have recommended I get acupuncture & Mayan uterine massage to regulate my cycles & prepare my womb for another pregnancy. I'm open to trying new thing, but these would *each* cost at least $200!







: Do any of you have any experience w/ acupuncture for fertility or Mayan uterine massage? Since I've never had trouble getting pg, I'm thinking I may wait & see what happens before shelling out those kind of bucks.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *JenMidwife*! I'm so sorry about your babe







If we can help support you, you should definitely be here!

I don't remember who, but someone around here was doing the Mayan abdominal massage - hopefully she'll be around soon to advise.

Please let me know if I should add you to the first post.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn;11015711

[B*
Me[/B]: Since it was only the FactPlus that gave me the BFP yesterday (10DPO) with FMU, I decided to test again today with the internet cheapie. Did it in the middle of the day with dilute pee and this time it was most clearly and definitely positive. So the LO is still growing as of now. Of course, I know very well this could change, as I usually lose them within the next week. But for now I am cherishing every moment I have with this little spark of life.

Holding you in my thoughts!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
I don't know if I should be here or not... I just lost my Owen nearly 4 weeks ago. My midwife & OB has recommended we wait 3 months (or more if we can!) before ttc since he was 22.5 weeks & it was because I had a sub-chorionic hematoma/ placental abruption (just incase something happened @ implantation).

But I desperately want to be pg again (& dh is ready too). I know that another pg will not replace Owen, but we do want to have our kids fairly close together & my body just feels so damn empty. So I figured I might start lurking here







:

I've always gotten pg easily & have never done temps or charting. I'm hoping to start cycling again asap, so I guess I might start temping atleast.

For those of you who had a 2nd trimester+ loss, how long did it take to have your first AF?

Also, my midwives have recommended I get acupuncture & Mayan uterine massage to regulate my cycles & prepare my womb for another pregnancy. I'm open to trying new thing, but these would *each* cost at least $200!







: Do any of you have any experience w/ acupuncture for fertility or Mayan uterine massage? Since I've never had trouble getting pg, I'm thinking I may wait & see what happens before shelling out those kind of bucks.

Good luck to you all!

Thinking of you! Welcome to the thread but I'm sorry you have to be here. I don't have any answers to your questions. Both my DH and myself have used acupuncture with great success but not for fertility related things.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chesa - I am thinking sticky baby thoughts for you. Could you go and get an appt w/your Dr to check levels, etc right away? Praying that this baby is a sticky one!







s to you.

JenMidwife- Welcome! I am sorry you have to join us but this is the best place to be after a loss. These women are amazing!

Where do you live? Are there any acupuncture clinics? We have a few here and they work with you on a sliding scale.
Also, could you find someone who is studying mayan massage and see if they would cut you a break? They have to do ones to get certified. Just a thought. I am doing acupuncture and going to start mayan massage (as soon as I can get an appt) Best wishes in your journey.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## TayTaysMama

I knew there would be some BFP's! Yeah!

Congrats to AMother'slove and Heather!







:







:







:
So exciting!

Stickyness to you Chesa!

You guys give me hope!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
I don't know if I should be here or not... I just lost my Owen nearly 4 weeks ago. My midwife & OB has recommended we wait 3 months (or more if we can!) before ttc since he was 22.5 weeks & it was because I had a sub-chorionic hematoma/ placental abruption (just incase something happened @ implantation).

But I desperately want to be pg again (& dh is ready too). I know that another pg will not replace Owen, but we do want to have our kids fairly close together & my body just feels so damn empty. So I figured I might start lurking here







:

I've always gotten pg easily & have never done temps or charting. I'm hoping to start cycling again asap, so I guess I might start temping atleast.

For those of you who had a 2nd trimester+ loss, how long did it take to have your first AF?

Also, my midwives have recommended I get acupuncture & Mayan uterine massage to regulate my cycles & prepare my womb for another pregnancy. I'm open to trying new thing, but these would *each* cost at least $200!







: Do any of you have any experience w/ acupuncture for fertility or Mayan uterine massage? Since I've never had trouble getting pg, I'm thinking I may wait & see what happens before shelling out those kind of bucks.

Good luck to you all!

Jen - I'm so sorry for your loss. I've done Mayan massage. Here's a link on how to do it yourself. The instructions are in the second yellow box on the left side of the page. I did it in the weeks prior to becoming pregnant last time. I'd forgotten all about it until you brought it up here. I think I should start working on it for myself.

Oh, here's the link to the instructions: http://www.massageandbodywork.com/Ar...002/Mayan.html


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I so stink at the personals. Sorry!








for everybody. It sounds like almost everyone is having a rough month. I hope we can get some good BFP's before the month is out. It is spring now which always bring new wonderful things!

I have been trying to lay low and not get overly obsessed with message boards and getting pg this month. I am pretty sure that I am O'ing now so hopefully I can keep not obsessing throughout the 2ww. I have pretty much wore out my poor DH since I have been making him DTD every other day since CD8. LOL Oh well. He can't ever complain about not getting enough!

So can I get moved to waiting to know?!?! I so hope it happens this month! it is so hard to not be pregnant!

Good luck to the rest waiting to know and I am so sorry to those that got AF.


I could have written that...
Today I was a basketcase. Got home from work and asked DH if he could "do me a favor". I asked him if we could BD tonight instead of skipping tonight because it would relieve my anxiety.
I'm have stooped to a new low of crazy.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

*A Mother's Love and heatherh*

Your great news made my day!!!

I am so happy for you and your christmas babies







))
I've got tears of happiness for you both.
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heatherh

*Kayda's Mom* - It's not crazy. You do what you've gotta do.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
Do any of you have any experience w/ acupuncture for fertility or Mayan uterine massage? Since I've never had trouble getting pg, I'm thinking I may wait & see what happens before shelling out those kind of bucks.

Hi Jen. I am so sad for your loss, but I am glad you found us. I tried acupuncture (weekly) and Mayan abdominal massage (almost daily) for 7 months and it did not help me. But I have heard it has been wonderful for other women. Worth a try! Best wishes to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Chesa - I am thinking sticky baby thoughts for you. Could you go and get an appt w/your Dr to check levels, etc right away? Praying that this baby is a sticky one!







s to you.

Thank you for the hugs Jen! The bloodwork causes a tremendous amount of anxiety for me, so I opted out of it for the next week or so. I usually lose my LOs pretty early so I think I will just POAS again this weekend and next week to see if the line is getting darker. And I will keep charting for a bit to see if my temp stays up. Speaking of which, wholey temp spike today!!! (But still not out of the woods....)

Love to all!


----------



## Lindsey608

Well... I was NOT expecting this!!

Picture









After some serious cramps and running to the bathroom with a tampon several times yesterday my temp shot back up this morning.

Just goes to show.. it ain't over 'till it's over!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*JenMidwife*, welcome. I am so sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Oh, here's the link to the instructions: http://www.massageandbodywork.com/Ar...002/Mayan.html

Thanks for posting this. I love it!

*Kayda's Mom*, you are not crazy at all.







We are doing the best we can with the circumstances in front of us. I hope you had a fun night!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thank you for the hugs Jen! The bloodwork causes a tremendous amount of anxiety for me, so I opted out of it for the next week or so. I usually lose my LOs pretty early so I think I will just POAS again this weekend and next week to see if the line is getting darker. And I will keep charting for a bit to see if my temp stays up. Speaking of which, wholey temp spike today!!! (But still not out of the woods....)





















































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Well... I was NOT expecting this!!

Picture









After some serious cramps and running to the bathroom with a tampon several times yesterday my temp shot back up this morning.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*














:







: What a great couple of days on here! I cannot wait to see who is next!







:







:


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Well... I was NOT expecting this!!

Picture









After some serious cramps and running to the bathroom with a tampon several times yesterday my temp shot back up this morning.

Just goes to show.. it ain't over 'till it's over!










CONGRATS!!!! HH9M There will be so many of you in the December DDC, that will be nice.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
I've always gotten pg easily & have never done temps or charting. I'm hoping to start cycling again asap, so I guess I might start temping atleast.

For those of you who had a 2nd trimester+ loss, how long did it take to have your first AF?

My first af showed exactly 6 weeks after my 2nd tri loss. Honestly, it fely like forever. I sincerely hope it is just as easy for you this time around too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I could have written that...
Today I was a basketcase. Got home from work and asked DH if he could "do me a favor". I asked him if we could BD tonight instead of skipping tonight because it would relieve my anxiety.
I'm have stooped to a new low of crazy.

Not crazy....it usually does the trick.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Well... I was NOT expecting this!!

Picture









After some serious cramps and running to the bathroom with a tampon several times yesterday my temp shot back up this morning.

Just goes to show.. it ain't over 'till it's over!










Wow!! All these BFP's!! I couldn't be happier for you!!







:







:







:


----------



## happylemon

*Jenmidwife*







I am sorry you are here, but welcome, this is a good place for support.

*Lindsey* Oh my gosh!!!! I am so happy for you whohoo!!!!!

me: Well, I am doing the 'is that an evap or is there color' dance right now. It is a 99 cent cheapy, which I use a lot and don't see evap lines. There is a cup of FMU under the bathroom sink and as soon as DD is up dressed and fed we are off to get a better test.







:







:







:


----------



## Kayda's Mom

sarah2881;11019198
me: Well said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/fingersx.gif[/IMG]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Hurry and get back to us with the good news!

I am so excited with the BFPs the past couple of days. I am waiting to O. If we aren't pregnant this month it won't be from lack of trying.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! H&H 9 months to you all.

ChesapeakeBorn - I am still holding hope for you that this babe is sticky!

Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out. AF finally ended thank God, and I started weight watchers, but mentally I feel very withdrawn and blah. I just feel like everyone in real life just takes and takes from me, DP, DD, friends, and no one gives back. I'm tired of nursing DD and want to wean her, but I'm not sure if I really feel that way or if it is just depression setting in







As soon as I sit down anywhere she wants to nurse, and its driving me crazy. I'm not being a very nice mommy the past 2 days, too much yelling and I'm being too cranky with DD and I hate myself for it. I get no time to myself, as soon as DD is down for the night, DP has 8 billion things for me to do. My best friend calls to tell me all about her pregnancy and how they are inducing her at 38 weeks because the baby is too big already at 32 weeks, and I just want to scream at everyone to go the f away, don't they understand that I DON'T CARE about their problems right now, I don't care if the world blew up right now.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: Well, I am doing the 'is that an evap or is there color' dance right now. It is a 99 cent cheapy, which I use a lot and don't see evap lines. There is a cup of FMU under the bathroom sink and as soon as DD is up dressed and fed we are off to get a better test.







:







:







:

Ahhh! Hurry up! (I really need a nail biting emoticon,







)







:







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out. AF finally ended thank God, and I started weight watchers, but mentally I feel very withdrawn and blah. I just feel like everyone in real life just takes and takes from me, DP, DD, friends, and no one gives back. I'm tired of nursing DD and want to wean her, but I'm not sure if I really feel that way or if it is just depression setting in







As soon as I sit down anywhere she wants to nurse, and its driving me crazy. I'm not being a very nice mommy the past 2 days, too much yelling and I'm being too cranky with DD and I hate myself for it. I get no time to myself, as soon as DD is down for the night, DP has 8 billion things for me to do. My best friend calls to tell me all about her pregnancy and how they are inducing her at 38 weeks because the baby is too big already at 32 weeks, and I just want to scream at everyone to go the f away, don't they understand that I DON'T CARE about their problems right now, I don't care if the world blew up right now.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.









I am so sorry you are feeling down. About your dd and nursing, in my experience the more I push ds away the more desperate he gets to get my attention. I do not mean physically pushing him away, but when I am mommy focused and feeling like I do not want to be bothered by anyone. I would guess that when you are not feeling so down and withdrawn your dd will stop nursing so much (just a guess).


----------



## 2happymamas

Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.


----------



## TayTaysMama

JenMidwife~ Welcome! I'm so sorry you had to join us.

ScootchsMom~







I'm so sorry you are having a hard time. It sounds like you could just use a little time to yourself, even a couple hours. Is there anyway you can get that? It is so hard when everyone else needs you and what you need is to be left alone.








: CONGRATS to Lindsey608! Yeah!

So many BFP's in the past couple days! It's great! This 2ww is already dragging for me. LOL


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.









I still have mine, 3 of them. Heck, I even have 2 from a chemical pg I had back in September. No clue what to do with them! I hope someone has a good suggestion.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

ScootchsMom-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







I am so sorry you are feeling down. About your dd and nursing, in my experience the more I push ds away the more desperate he gets to get my attention. I do not mean physically pushing him away, but when I am mommy focused and feeling like I do not want to be bothered by anyone. I would guess that when you are not feeling so down and withdrawn your dd will stop nursing so much (just a guess).









ITA, when I have my moments (or days) it seems like my dc need me more and everyone around me is super insensitive.
I'm sorry you have having a hard time right now.







It's ok to hate the world, sometimes I think it's easier that way. Be gentle with yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.









I still have my positive pg tests from all my dc. I have no idea why, and I certainly never thought about people going through my stuff one day.








Hmmmm, what should we do with them? Maybe I'll just take a picture of them, I've never seen anyone do that before I came here.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - So far, so good. Go, LO, go!! Keeping you in my thoughts









*Lindsey608* - WOOHOO!!!







:







:







:

*sarah2881* -







:

*ScootchsMom* - I'm sorry you're down and I hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.









I got rid of my tests recently, but I took pictures of all of them. I made scrap book for ds and the lo we lost with the pictures inside.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.









I still have mine from January. They are going to be buried with the babe I passed, once the ground is ok to plant in. Still trying to decide on what to plant there, but the tests will go in the ground.

Thanks to everyone. I do think my pushing her away is making her try to cling more. I need to refocus myself somehow, I just don't know how. DP is still in the city, but he's coming home to PA tonight, so hopefully I'll get some break time this weekend. He can take DD out for a while and just give me some peace and quiet for even 30 minutes.

Liz


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Well... I was NOT expecting this!!

Picture









After some serious cramps and running to the bathroom with a tampon several times yesterday my temp shot back up this morning.

Just goes to show.. it ain't over 'till it's over!










Congratulations!!!














































































































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out. AF finally ended thank God, and I started weight watchers, but mentally I feel very withdrawn and blah. I just feel like everyone in real life just takes and takes from me, DP, DD, friends, and no one gives back. I'm tired of nursing DD and want to wean her, but I'm not sure if I really feel that way or if it is just depression setting in







As soon as I sit down anywhere she wants to nurse, and its driving me crazy. I'm not being a very nice mommy the past 2 days, too much yelling and I'm being too cranky with DD and I hate myself for it. I get no time to myself, as soon as DD is down for the night, DP has 8 billion things for me to do. My best friend calls to tell me all about her pregnancy and how they are inducing her at 38 weeks because the baby is too big already at 32 weeks, and I just want to scream at everyone to go the f away, don't they understand that I DON'T CARE about their problems right now, I don't care if the world blew up right now.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.

I'm sorry that you are having a rough time. I agree, time alone sounds like something you need. Can you tell DP that you need some time alone? I'm not really sure how that works when you are nursing though.









Me: May I be moved to CD1?


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.










I was just thinking about this the other day. I have the
3 + tests from Avery. I am thinking of putting them, her u/s pic, her life and death certificates in a shadow box of some sort and keeping it in my room. Having those tests is one of my only links to her in some ways fo me. I do not hav pics of her other than her u/s. I do not have her to love on, but I have everything that led us to the experience of her. I hope this makes sense.

You could make a small box to keep private or important things in and keep them there? I put the date on them.

Please take care!
Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! H&H 9 months to you all.

ChesapeakeBorn - I am still holding hope for you that this babe is sticky!

Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out. AF finally ended thank God, and I started weight watchers, but mentally I feel very withdrawn and blah. I just feel like everyone in real life just takes and takes from me, DP, DD, friends, and no one gives back. I'm tired of nursing DD and want to wean her, but I'm not sure if I really feel that way or if it is just depression setting in







As soon as I sit down anywhere she wants to nurse, and its driving me crazy. I'm not being a very nice mommy the past 2 days, too much yelling and I'm being too cranky with DD and I hate myself for it. I get no time to myself, as soon as DD is down for the night, DP has 8 billion things for me to do. My best friend calls to tell me all about her pregnancy and how they are inducing her at 38 weeks because the baby is too big already at 32 weeks, and I just want to scream at everyone to go the f away, don't they understand that I DON'T CARE about their problems right now, I don't care if the world blew up right now.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.


Post away here, that's what we're here for. I am so sorry that you are having to go through this and that your friend is telling you all about her pg, when she should call someone else! That sounds really insensitive to me.

Could you ask DP to have a day with your DD? Just a day for the two of them, even if it is once a month? They can do special things and you can get a much deserved break to do something for you. My husband has a friend who does this with his DD and it is really nice. They go to the park, or run errands, get ice cream or a special treat that she is not used to gettting. Her Mom usually goes to the hairdresser or out with her friends.

Now that it is nice out, maybe you could take DD out and tire her out so she'll take a nap? My kids keep falling asleep early the past 2 night since they are out and playing more.

Lots of love and







s your way.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Congratulations Lindsey!!!*


----------



## Olerica

I don't like to admit this to myself or anyone else, but I worry about being able to get pregnant again. I'm ovulating, and we're BDing, but no baby. It makes me so sad that there is no baby coming right now. I'd be about 26 weeks along now, feeling baby kick.

Today I feel empty. I've started my period for the fourth time since the miscarriage and because of the winter we will have at least one more month off. Why? Why, why, why, why?

I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I don't like to admit this to myself or anyone else, but I worry about being able to get pregnant again. I'm ovulating, and we're BDing, but no baby. It makes me so sad that there is no baby coming right now. I'd be about 26 weeks along now, feeling baby kick.

Today I feel empty. I've started my period for the fourth time since the miscarriage and because of the winter we will have at least one more month off. Why? Why, why, why, why?

I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.









Be easy on yourself.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I don't like to admit this to myself or anyone else, but I worry about being able to get pregnant again. I'm ovulating, and we're BDing, but no baby. It makes me so sad that there is no baby coming right now. I'd be about 26 weeks along now, feeling baby kick.

Today I feel empty. I've started my period for the fourth time since the miscarriage and because of the winter we will have at least one more month off. Why? Why, why, why, why?

I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.









If you stuff it away it will still be there...I always think it is better to let it out now then later.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Olerica, I don't even know what to say.







I am just so sorry you are hurting.


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--Congratulations!!! (I bit, but didn't get on again until this morning, read your chart, then the post where you're braggin!)







:































































:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


























































Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
It looks like you "O" April 4th. Same day I did. That would make us both Due 12-26-08







How cool is that???

That's a good due date--it's one day after when my best friend was due. Now, guess when she was born? (hehehe) January 26! So you could still avoid that Christmas baby, lol!

*Chesa*--I'm so sorry you're going through so much right now. *hugs* Quit temping in a few days, because that's when your temps will no longer be affected the same way--they'll start dropping with a normal, healthy pregnancy (or the other, which I won't think at you) and scare you and stress you and make it harder. I'd quit around 15DPO or a couple days after your normal LP.

*Jen*--I'd wait to see how things go before throwing money at what might not be a problem.







I'm so sorry for your loss and yes, you do belong here, though I'm sorry for that, I'm glad you found us. I've been here since I was still bleeding from my first loss. And it sounds like you're ready to try, so it's up to you when. I waited only one cycle, but I lost at 6 weeks. I didn't wait with this last miscarriage. I know what you mean on all of it--I'm already at the point where Lilly will be over two years older than any siblings and that's a bigger gap than I wanted, but at this point, I'll take it!

*Lindsey*--see? we told you! You can't count AF until she's screaming in your face!! I spent TWO MONTHS running to the bathroom with a pad when I was pregnant with Lilly. 9 weeks of cramping like AF was coming (I tested at 8 weeks). CONGRATULATIONS!!!







:























































































































:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

*Olerica*--thanks for the mayan massage link, I'm going to look at it, too!
*:HUg I'm sorry about CD1!!!

Sarah*--there IS no better test than the $1 ones!! They're the most accurate (the ones with a + are actually less accurate)! I'm eagerly awaiting your next test result. If you want real confirmation, you need a digital...

*Liz*--you make me glad my best friend isn't that stupid. She knows better than to fall for the big baby bullspit. Whatever. Of course, she was 10lbs! I didn't fall for it, either, and they tried that before getting me to consent to an u/s (which I did mostly just to peek at Lilly again). I'm sorry you're having to deal with everyone dumping on you *hugs* My DD's the same with nursing and I have to actually remind myself to go through the "what's wrong with me" list so I can stop resenting her for just wanting her Mommy. Then, of course, I feel awful and like I don't deserve her *sigh* it's a vicious cycle. But like RedJen said, I have DH take Lilly every now and then to have some time just the two of them. Of course, I can't relax when they do, I'm terrified something will happen while I'm apart and I'll lose everything in my life at once *sigh* No, I'm not damaged.

*2happymama*s--I still have both of my positive tests from my lost pregnancies. I don't know what to do with them, but I know that eventually, it will come to me. They're in the medicine cabinet, in a stack right now. I may plastic wrap/vacuum seal them and place them in some sort of scapbook, I don't know. I should label them, I think. The second was a chemical pregnancy (hey, that's still a baby, even if it's just a three layer lump of cells) so I haven't tagged it with a name, though Missed doesn't sound bad. Lost and Missed. *sigh*

*Olerica*--even having HAD a little girl, I feel like that--what if it was a fluke? What if I was so screwed up by my cesarean that I have secondary infertility and I'll never get pregnant and stay that way again? It's terrifying and dampening, believing your body doesn't work *hugs* But you are here, that means you conceived. If you did it once, you can do it again! I believe in you! I believe in your baby! They had a thread in my AP group (different site) about moms like you and sent out lots of baby dust and hopefully, since it was from those fertile Myrtles, it was abundant.
*
Me*: Well, I'm super over-emotional and crying from the sad posts, happy and sad (from fear) from the BFPs and when I wiped this morning, I had that phantom blood thing that I had last month right before AF. Only I'm 7DPO with a temp dip. I didn't really want to get pregnant this month, but I want to be pregnant so bad that it overrides that. Overrides it a hundred times again. I want another little baby. I want to be _*pregnant*_. I want it so bad I can FEEL it. I still get that flutter now and then, like there's a baby in there. I'm supposed to be 27 weeks, 5 days pregnant. My baby is supposed to recognize my voice.

*To the preggers*: If you're like to see the journey the baby is making right now in your tummy, then this is a great site for it: 3D pregnancy That's week one for any nosey nellies who shouldn't be looking because it will depress them--ovaries. No getting depressed by ovaries *waggles a finger*


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.









DH is weirded out about me keeping pee sticks, even if I pull out the absorbent part, so I take pictures and through them out after I have looked at them a hundred times! If I still had them though I would find a place in the yard to bury them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

Me: May I be moved to CD1?









I am sorry, my thought are with you.

*scootchsmom*


----------



## happylemon

me: hmmm... I doubt I would get evaporation lines on three different brands. I have the cheap one, a Target early results test and the First Response brand. The blue dye on the Target one is the most noticeable, it is definitely blue. It was hard to get a picture though and now it is past the time limit so I am second guessing my judgment. I do remember now that I like blue dye more then pink dye. OK, we I guess I will just wait and see








I don't know when I will test again, I probably will before our company leaves though, I doubt I can hold out.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.

I know I've been there - most of us probably have. Sometimes we just need a good cry.


----------



## heatherh

*sarah2881* - Lemme be the first to say WOOHOO!!!









Time for a digi?


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*sarah2881* - Lemme be the first to say WOOHOO!!!









Time for a digi?

I think I will just wait and see. I thought about getting a digi, but figured that since my cheapy test was hardly visible that I might get a negative on the digi since it isn't as sensitive. But gosh, I would be really surprised to get evaporation lines or false positives on three different brands. It would just be nice if the lines were a tad darker!


----------



## DreamWeaver

OMG!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS* TO [Bheather[/B] and *Lindsey*







: jumpers:







:

YAY!!! All the best for the 9 months ahead!!!









*Olerica*






















I am so sorry. It is hard and it absolutely SUCKS. Cry, cry, cry.... let it all go.... you have been so patient and it is going to be rewarded!!

*Liz*, urgh, sorry you are feeling crappy. You sound like you need some down time just for yourself. Can you make it happen somehow? like someone said, let dp take dd for a nite....

*Jenmidwife*







I am sorry about your baby. Good wishes for TTC.

I probably miss a few personals, sorry!








I am thinking of you all everyday.
will be at our cabin again this weekend until Monday evening. Hope you all have a peaceful weekend!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby? If so, what do you do with them? I have two postive tests since September and I do not know what to do with them. It does not seem right to throw them away, but I have this vision of my children going through my belongings after I pass away and freaking because I have held onto so much stuff.









I buried mine along with the baby. It was just too painful of a reminder for me to hang onto.


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats to heather and lindsey! hh9m ladies!


----------



## JenMidwife

Thank you all for your warm welcome. I wish that NONE of us knew the pain of loosing a baby









Congrats to y'all w/ a BFP! Sticky vibes to you!









ScootchsMom & Olerica, I'm sorry you guys are hurting so much right now.









Olerica, when was your EDD? I'd be about 26 weeks now too, my EDD was 7/22/08. I'm also feeling very empty (physically) & also really mourning the fact that if we wait the full 3 months before ttc, it will be about a year from now, minimum, that we have a baby in the house (assuming I get pg & don't lose it). Ugh.







to you mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I don't like to admit this to myself or anyone else, but I worry about being able to get pregnant again. I'm ovulating, and we're BDing, but no baby. It makes me so sad that there is no baby coming right now. I'd be about 26 weeks along now, feeling baby kick.

Today I feel empty. I've started my period for the fourth time since the miscarriage and because of the winter we will have at least one more month off. Why? Why, why, why, why?

I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.


----------



## namaste_mom

*AML* - Congrats!!!















*
Heather* - Awesome, love the digital
















*xak* - holy cow, your MOM??? crazy; I want another baby for you also









*Red Jen* - are you the resident stick pusher????









*Chesa* - I continue to hold you in my thoughts







:

*i0lanthe* - sorry about the potty setbacks









*Olerica*







I know it is so difficult. I banged my head against the wall a couple of times because I had a hard time getting pg with Norah. Finally, I resigned myself to doing the SMEP and it worked. I followed it closely and felt like it gave me some control.
*
Jen mw* - I haven't done any of those. But it sounds interesting.

Yippee *LIndsey*







:







:

*ScootchesMom* - I think you need to find something that is going to uplift you and give you energy so that you have enough to give. For me, I go for walks in the woods and look at the beauty and try to soak it up which gives me hope and energy to continue on.

*2happymamas* - the positive test is in Norah's memory box. i have pictures of my positive opks and the tests also which went into my journal for Norah.

*Sarah* -







:

*Me* - Rough couple of days, Its been 5 months since Norah passed. I'm emotional.

Brooke made me a gift on the One Day at a time thread; She is an awesome friend!!!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

sarah2881-







:







:







:

Oh my goodness!! What is that? Like 5 in the past week?

Olerica-







Please be gentle with yourself.

xakana-I totally get the "not wanting to get pg this month but wanting it so bad that it doesn't matter"......I sorta feel the same way right now.









me-I just don't get this TTC thing!! Augh, it's making me mad! We never had to ttc before, we just got pg....all unplanned but wanted. I am on cd 17 (my first since m/c) I am not interested in charting ect, so in theory I should O sometime this week. I told my dh that we should be trying this week and we are but it's weird and not nice. It feels forced and unnatural. I really don't like it at all. I'm starting to wonder if this is the right thing to do. Maybe I won't even O this week....my first couple of cycles after having a baby are usually much longer, like 39-40 days.
How does this ttc process work? Please tell me it gets better. Does anyone have emotional or connection issues with dp over all this planned BDing? I don't even know what answers I'm looking for, thanks for letting me vent a little!


----------



## DreamWeaver

*chesa* I just wanted you to know i did not forget you.







Thinking GOOD thoughts for you....







:

*Elise*, I so hear you. we never had to TTC so consciously too and it is very stressful. I really detest it, and to add to it having to do this because of our loss just makes it even more sore, and raw.







This is our second month trying and I am already feeling down. I know, I'm weak and a whiner, wimper, blah blah...








Good luck to you!









*D*














Norah









I wanna share a little something. I have been playing around with the Goddess Guidance Oracle Cards. I got it after someone in our Goddess Circle shared that she has a deck and everyday she will draw one card for guidance and it had always given her great guidance. so anyways.... I think I mentioned a while back that when gearing up to try and when we tried last month, I keep drawing on Oognah, the Celtic goddess whose message is: _no need to hurry or force things to happen. Everything is occurring in perfect timing._
in my TWW last month, I got this card and thot it meant we did not succeed. of course, I hoped against hope, and was totally crushed when AF showed up. Now, we are in the bd period again, and I must admit I feel sulky, sick, and sad, that we even have to do this, instead of just enjoying our baby!! I felt like, what the heck, we are not going to succeed, it's just going to be horrible till the end of my life or smth.... but last nite I felt moved to draw a card and this time it was another Celtic goddess Maeve, whose message is: _honor your cycles and rhythms._ wow, that gave me pause. I know in being down, and upset I was not respecting my body. felt I could not because it failed me. but here I was, on the verge of O, and not feeling grateful for it, and instead feeling pissed and upset. so I think the message was in time. I find it funny too to read that Maeve's sexual appetite is legendary.








other meanings for the card: make time to rest; take better care of your body; allow yourself to grieve and take time off; know that this lull won't last forever; a doorway of opportunity has opened up, and you need to walk through it right now.

I wanted to share these with you all, bearing hope that our down cycles will all past!!!


----------



## JenMidwife

dd just woke from her nap, but quick question...

Do you guys know if there's any evidence that pg outcomes are actually better if the woman waits a full 3 months before becoming pg, than if she gets pg sooner?

I'm just wondering if this 3 mo thing is something that docs recommend because it "can't hurt, might help" but no real evidence for it, yk?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
dd just woke from her nap, but quick question...

Do you guys know if there's any evidence that pg outcomes are actually better if the woman waits a full 3 months before becoming pg, than if she gets pg sooner?

I'm just wondering if this 3 mo thing is something that docs recommend because it "can't hurt, might help" but no real evidence for it, yk?

From what I have read, it seems that conceiving the cycle immediately after a loss is very likely to stick. Waiting 3 months doesn't hurt but I don't think it helps much, and I think the only reasoning behind it is to allow your iron and trace mineral stores to get back up to a good healthy level. I think if you're taking a supplement and eating a healthy diet there's no real reason to wait.

I am waiting only because I am severely anemic.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Well... I was NOT expecting this!!

Picture









After some serious cramps and running to the bathroom with a tampon several times yesterday my temp shot back up this morning.

Just goes to show.. it ain't over 'till it's over!










Hurray!!!! Sticky dust to you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Wow, congrats to all the BFPs! H&H 9 months to you all.

ChesapeakeBorn - I am still holding hope for you that this babe is sticky!

Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out. AF finally ended thank God, and I started weight watchers, but mentally I feel very withdrawn and blah. I just feel like everyone in real life just takes and takes from me, DP, DD, friends, and no one gives back. I'm tired of nursing DD and want to wean her, but I'm not sure if I really feel that way or if it is just depression setting in







As soon as I sit down anywhere she wants to nurse, and its driving me crazy. I'm not being a very nice mommy the past 2 days, too much yelling and I'm being too cranky with DD and I hate myself for it. I get no time to myself, as soon as DD is down for the night, DP has 8 billion things for me to do. My best friend calls to tell me all about her pregnancy and how they are inducing her at 38 weeks because the baby is too big already at 32 weeks, and I just want to scream at everyone to go the f away, don't they understand that I DON'T CARE about their problems right now, I don't care if the world blew up right now.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.

Please, don't be sorry!!! That is why we are here. Big







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I don't like to admit this to myself or anyone else, but I worry about being able to get pregnant again. I'm ovulating, and we're BDing, but no baby. It makes me so sad that there is no baby coming right now. I'd be about 26 weeks along now, feeling baby kick.

Today I feel empty. I've started my period for the fourth time since the miscarriage and because of the winter we will have at least one more month off. Why? Why, why, why, why?

I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.

Oh, Olerica. I wish I could come over there and give you a great big hug. As Xak said, even after having DD, I wonder if I am now defective, if I will ever be able to carry a baby to term. Please lean on us... we will hold you up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chesa*--I'm so sorry you're going through so much right now. *hugs* Quit temping in a few days, because that's when your temps will no longer be affected the same way--they'll start dropping with a normal, healthy pregnancy (or the other, which I won't think at you) and scare you and stress you and make it harder. I'd quit around 15DPO or a couple days after your normal LP.

Ohhhhhhh! I never knew my temps would do that! Thank you so much for the warning. You have spared me a bunch of stress, I am sure. Love to you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: hmmm... I doubt I would get evaporation lines on three different brands. I have the cheap one, a Target early results test and the First Response brand. The blue dye on the Target one is the most noticeable, it is definitely blue. It was hard to get a picture though and now it is past the time limit so I am second guessing my judgment. I do remember now that I like blue dye more then pink dye. OK, we I guess I will just wait and see







I don't know when I will test again, I probably will before our company leaves though, I doubt I can hold out.

Ooo! Ooo! Ooo!














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Me* - Rough couple of days, Its been 5 months since Norah passed. I'm emotional.









Norah














:


----------



## Olerica

Thank you all so much for the support. I'm sorry that any of us has to be here, but so glad that we can support each other.

DH drove over for lunch and we sat and talked and I cried a little (thank god for office doors). He asked a great question: How are you feeling physically? I said that I had cramps and I NEVER get cramps... and it dawned on me that the last time I had cramps was my miscarriage. He says that even though I don't remember, my body is just remembering a grieving. It feels kinda good... to be letting that stuff out. It's been burried there for a few months.

I guess that I thought that I was "ok" that I wasn't experiencing a lot of further grief from our loss, but I suppose that's silly. There will be times in life that grief is a bit overwhelming, anniversaries of due dates and the losses, other losses in our lives (e.g., my father's death was 3 years ago this week) etc. I'm ok with expressing the grief I have now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom;11021076
[B*
Olerica [/B]







I know it is so difficult. I banged my head against the wall a couple of times because I had a hard time getting pg with Norah. Finally, I resigned myself to doing the SMEP and it worked. I followed it closely and felt like it gave me some control.

*Me* - Rough couple of days, Its been 5 months since Norah passed. I'm emotional.

I'm sorry that you are having a rough time too. I really appreciate the thoughts right now, as I'm sure you do.

BTW: What is SMEP??

*Jen:* My EDD was somewhere between July 12 and July 26. We weren't sure how far along I was because at that time I wasn't charting.

*Dreamweaver:* I should pull out my Goddess cards. I've not used them in a very long while. Thanks for sharing what you did.


----------



## Olerica

Oh! Sarah!! I just wanted to add my congratulations to you!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I think I will just wait and see. I thought about getting a digi, but figured that since my cheapy test was hardly visible that I might get a negative on the digi since it isn't as sensitive. But gosh, I would be really surprised to get evaporation lines or false positives on three different brands. It would just be nice if the lines were a tad darker!

C'mon! Evaps can't happen in threes! I was worried about the same thing - I even called DH at work to get his opinion on testing with the digital. I finally got tired of debating it and took the leap and, well... you know the rest of that story









*namaste_mom* - Thinking of you. Anniversaries can be rough.

*Eliseatthebeach* - Yeah, BDing on schedule can really suck. I try to make it up to DH during other parts of my cycle.


----------



## veganmama719

Big congrats to all the BFPs, such wonderful news to start the weekend. Yay!!

Extra hugs to those who need them, and especially Namaste Mom.

I can be *moved to waiting to O*, CD 1 here


----------



## heatherh

Sorry


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out. AF finally ended thank God, and I started weight watchers, but mentally I feel very withdrawn and blah. I just feel like everyone in real life just takes and takes from me, DP, DD, friends, and no one gives back. I'm tired of nursing DD and want to wean her, but I'm not sure if I really feel that way or if it is just depression setting in







As soon as I sit down anywhere she wants to nurse, and its driving me crazy. I'm not being a very nice mommy the past 2 days, too much yelling and I'm being too cranky with DD and I hate myself for it. I get no time to myself, as soon as DD is down for the night, DP has 8 billion things for me to do. My best friend calls to tell me all about her pregnancy and how they are inducing her at 38 weeks because the baby is too big already at 32 weeks, and I just want to scream at everyone to go the f away, don't they understand that I DON'T CARE about their problems right now, I don't care if the world blew up right now.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.

I'm feeling depressed today too. I'm really really really missing my DH and the hormones from AF are NOT helping.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I don't like to admit this to myself or anyone else, but I worry about being able to get pregnant again. I'm ovulating, and we're BDing, but no baby. It makes me so sad that there is no baby coming right now. I'd be about 26 weeks along now, feeling baby kick.

Today I feel empty. I've started my period for the fourth time since the miscarriage and because of the winter we will have at least one more month off. Why? Why, why, why, why?

I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.

I'm feeling depressed today too. I'm really really really missing my DH and the hormones from AF are NOT helping.







I think we must have been due around the same time. I was due July 15th. It's very very tough to think my baby should be coming in the next few months and now I'm starting all over. I took off two cycles after the D&C and won't be taking anymore off. I need to be trying right now even if it might mean a winter baby. Do you feel comfortable reconsidering your decision to wait?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana;11020599Me[/B*
: Well, I'm super over-emotional and crying from the sad posts, happy and sad (from fear) from the BFPs and when I wiped this morning, I had that phantom blood thing that I had last month right before AF. Only I'm 7DPO with a temp dip. I didn't really want to get pregnant this month, but I want to be pregnant so bad that it overrides that. Overrides it a hundred times again. I want another little baby. I want to be _*pregnant*_. I want it so bad I can FEEL it. I still get that flutter now and then, like there's a baby in there. I'm supposed to be 27 weeks, 5 days pregnant. My baby is supposed to recognize my voice.

We also must have been due at the same time. I think about my due date ALL the time. I don't know how I'm going to get through it if I'm not pregnant again by then.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: hmmm... I doubt I would get evaporation lines on three different brands. I have the cheap one, a Target early results test and the First Response brand. The blue dye on the Target one is the most noticeable, it is definitely blue. It was hard to get a picture though and now it is past the time limit so I am second guessing my judgment. I do remember now that I like blue dye more then pink dye. OK, we I guess I will just wait and see







I don't know when I will test again, I probably will before our company leaves though, I doubt I can hold out.

Sounds like you are pregnant! CONGRATS! HH9M

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Big congrats to all the BFPs, such wonderful news to start the weekend. Yay!!

Extra hugs to those who need them, and especially Namaste Mom.

I can be *moved to waiting to O*, CD 1 here









So sorry about AF









ME: see above, its not been a great day.


----------



## youthpastormama

I am sorry I have been off the boards for so long. I am back - and happy to say that I got the BFP last Saturday!

I'm sick and scared, but happy too.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I am sorry I have been off the boards for so long. I am back - and happy to say that I got the BFP last Saturday!

I'm sick and scared, but happy too.

Hugs to all of you.

Congrats!!! HH9M!


----------



## heatherh

*Amydoula* - Sorry you're having a bad day.


----------



## heatherh

Hey all - I've noticed on some of the other monthly threads that in order to keep things as maintainable as possible, they remove people from the active portions of the first post when they haven't posted to the thread for X number of months.

This is ONLY for the Waiting To O and Waiting To Know sections - I don't want to change the other sections at this point. What I would like to do is to go through and anyone who hasn't posted in the last 3 threads (so since the February thread), I would like to remove them from the Waiting to O and Waiting To Know sections. Of course, anyone can be added back in whenever. And if they are in the In Our Thoughts section, I would leave them there unless they request to be removed.

I would also add a note to the first post to explain this so hopefully we don't surprise anyone.

Is that cool with you guys? Any objections?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Hey all - I've noticed on some of the other monthly threads that in order to keep things as maintainable as possible, they remove people from the active portions of the first post when they haven't posted to the thread for X number of months.

This is ONLY for the Waiting To O and Waiting To Know sections - I don't want to change the other sections at this point. What I would like to do is to go through and anyone who hasn't posted in the last 3 threads (so since the February thread), I would like to remove them from the Waiting to O and Waiting To Know sections. Of course, anyone can be added back in whenever. And if they are in the In Our Thoughts section, I would leave them there unless they request to be removed.

I would also add a note to the first post to explain this so hopefully we don't surprise anyone.

Is that cool with you guys? Any objections?

Sounds good to me!


----------



## heatherh

Congrats, *youthpastormama*!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: hmmm... I doubt I would get evaporation lines on three different brands. I have the cheap one, a Target early results test and the First Response brand. The blue dye on the Target one is the most noticeable, it is definitely blue. It was hard to get a picture though and now it is past the time limit so I am second guessing my judgment. I do remember now that I like blue dye more then pink dye. OK, we I guess I will just wait and see







I don't know when I will test again, I probably will before our company leaves though, I doubt I can hold out.

That sounds like congratulations are in order! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:












































*JenMidwife*,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Me* - Rough couple of days, Its been 5 months since Norah passed. I'm emotional.









I am so sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
me-I just don't get this TTC thing!! Augh, it's making me mad! We never had to ttc before, we just got pg....all unplanned but wanted. I am on cd 17 (my first since m/c) I am not interested in charting ect, so in theory I should O sometime this week. I told my dh that we should be trying this week and we are but it's weird and not nice. It feels forced and unnatural. I really don't like it at all. I'm starting to wonder if this is the right thing to do. Maybe I won't even O this week....my first couple of cycles after having a baby are usually much longer, like 39-40 days.
How does this ttc process work? Please tell me it gets better. Does anyone have emotional or connection issues with dp over all this planned BDing? I don't even know what answers I'm looking for, thanks for letting me vent a little!









I think scheduled bding is difficult too. Luckily, I always have a high sexual drive before and during ovulation, so I do not need to do much planning. There have only been a few months that I bd'ed on a schedule...and it was not fun. Even now when I just want to bd because I think it is good timing I do not tell dh. I just let him think that I am just in the mood...it works better for both of us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I wanna share a little something. I have been playing around with the Goddess Guidance Oracle Cards. I got it after someone in our Goddess Circle shared that she has a deck and everyday she will draw one card for guidance and it had always given her great guidance. so anyways.... I think I mentioned a while back that when gearing up to try and when we tried last month, I keep drawing on Oognah, the Celtic goddess whose message is: _no need to hurry or force things to happen. Everything is occurring in perfect timing._
in my TWW last month, I got this card and thot it meant we did not succeed. of course, I hoped against hope, and was totally crushed when AF showed up. Now, we are in the bd period again, and I must admit I feel sulky, sick, and sad, that we even have to do this, instead of just enjoying our baby!! I felt like, what the heck, we are not going to succeed, it's just going to be horrible till the end of my life or smth.... but last nite I felt moved to draw a card and this time it was another Celtic goddess Maeve, whose message is: _honor your cycles and rhythms._ wow, that gave me pause. I know in being down, and upset I was not respecting my body. felt I could not because it failed me. but here I was, on the verge of O, and not feeling grateful for it, and instead feeling pissed and upset. so I think the message was in time. I find it funny too to read that Maeve's sexual appetite is legendary.








other meanings for the card: make time to rest; take better care of your body; allow yourself to grieve and take time off; know that this lull won't last forever; a doorway of opportunity has opened up, and you need to walk through it right now.

Wow, that is so beautiful and true! I want to go out and get cards now.

*Olerica*,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I am sorry I have been off the boards for so long. I am back - and happy to say that I got the BFP last Saturday!

I'm sick and scared, but happy too.

Hugs to all of you.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Hey all - I've noticed on some of the other monthly threads that in order to keep things as maintainable as possible, they remove people from the active portions of the first post when they haven't posted to the thread for X number of months.

This is ONLY for the Waiting To O and Waiting To Know sections - I don't want to change the other sections at this point. What I would like to do is to go through and anyone who hasn't posted in the last 3 threads (so since the February thread), I would like to remove them from the Waiting to O and Waiting To Know sections. Of course, anyone can be added back in whenever. And if they are in the In Our Thoughts section, I would leave them there unless they request to be removed.

I would also add a note to the first post to explain this so hopefully we don't surprise anyone.

Is that cool with you guys? Any objections?

I think that is a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## skybluepink02

I think it sounds reasonable, heatherh.

I'll do personals a bit later. I'm worn out right now. I got warning from my ovacue fertility moniter that I'll be ovulating between day 12 and 13. I'm on day 8 now, so I'll start BD every other day until then until I get confirmation of ovulation. I'm hopeful!


----------



## labortrials

AML!!!!

HEATHER!!!!

Woo hoo!!!






























Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

*CPB* - thinking of you and baby! E-mail me sometime if you want to chat. xo

*Sarah*! Tentative congrats for your ++!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - I had a bad night last night, just feeling crappy for myself, very stressed out.

Sorry to post all this depressing crap, I just have no where else to put it, and no one else to talk to about it.

Well, of course girl! Where else indeed. We're here with you! Sorry things are so tough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Does anyone still have their postive pregnancy tests from the lost baby?

No . . . I don't think I still have them . . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I want a baby. I want to carry, birth, raise, love, and care for DH's and my child. Why does everything hurt so much?

As I'm sitting here typing now; hot, wet, salty tears are dripping down my face - and my impetus is to stuff them down and not feel this pain. It's painful today. My body is draining and my heart is draining. I just feel so damn empty.

Oh, this just really sucks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Me* - Rough couple of days, Its been 5 months since Norah passed. I'm emotional.

Brooke made me a gift on the One Day at a time thread; She is an awesome friend!!!

Hugs to you. I can only imagine how tough things must be. It's emotional just thinking about it.







That's so sweet that Brooke made you something!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
other meanings for the card: make time to rest; take better care of your body; allow yourself to grieve and take time off; know that this lull won't last forever; a doorway of opportunity has opened up, and you need to walk through it right now.

I wanted to share these with you all, bearing hope that our down cycles will all past!!!









Very cool. All applicable, no?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
Do you guys know if there's any evidence that pg outcomes are actually better if the woman waits a full 3 months before becoming pg, than if she gets pg sooner?

I'm just wondering if this 3 mo thing is something that docs recommend because it "can't hurt, might help" but no real evidence for it, yk?

Eeek, I'm not the person to ask. I got pregnant the cycle AF returned and lost the pregnancy both times. 3 back-to-back miscarriages . . . an emergency room OB told me that you should take the amount of time you were preg. and multiply by 2. So, this last time I was pregnant 10 weeks, so following that rule, I need to wait 20 weeks. She said it takes the body that long to recover.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I am sorry I have been off the boards for so long. I am back - and happy to say that I got the BFP last Saturday!

I'm sick and scared, but happy too.

Hugs to all of you.

Of course you are!







Congrats and I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Hey all - I've noticed on some of the other monthly threads that in order to keep things as maintainable as possible, they remove people from the active portions of the first post when they haven't posted to the thread for X number of months.

Makes sense!

Me - nothing new to report. Still drinking too much and working too hard. And I don't have much of a weekend . . . I'm adjudicating high school voice auditions starting at 8am tomorrow, then I have to attend a student's dress rehearsal, and then I attend a different student recital. Sunday is hardly going to be better. I'm not feeling particularly perky these days. I'm nervous that my period won't start tomorrow. I have a HSG scheduled for 4/28 so need to start my pd! I'm feeling PMS-y, so hopefully the show will get on the road.

Well, I'd better get to sleep since I have to be at a high school at 6:45am!!!

zzzzzzzz


----------



## ScootchsMom

Morning all







Feeling a bit better today, we went to my nephew's birthday party yesterday and I actually got a good break with some adult conversation, lol. DD had a blast with her cousins running wild for the day. Of course I totally blew my weight watchers points for the day, but at least I had some fun.

Congratulation to all the new BFPs! H&H 9 months to you all!

I'm sorry so many of us are down, but it will get better.


----------



## momoftworedheads

namaste_mom said:


> *Red Jen* - are you the resident stick pusher????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Q]
> 
> I guess I am now D. You know how much I love to POAS so I have to share the love until we are actively TTC again.
> 
> Huge hugs and lots of love coming your way D. I only wish I could take your hurt away.
> 
> Chesa- Still thinking of you and your LO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to all who need one today!
> 
> heatherh - your idea about the first page sounds great!
> 
> Take care all!


----------



## happylemon

Sorry I can't do personals, we have guests and I don't want to be rude. I did get a darker line this morning though! Deff a







!!! DD is crying in my arms so I gotta go.


----------



## skybluepink02

Yeah, Sarah!!!! You had your loss around the same time as mine, so it gives me hope that I'll get mine too. I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## 2happymamas

DW and I did the Komen Race for the Cure this morning. I just got home, went to the bathroom, and found two small streaks of blood in my underwear and I am 7DP insemination! f I was just a bit nastier, I would take a picture! I am freaking smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## skybluepink02

Oh I'm so crossing my fingers for you. I know you didn't think this cycle was for you. Keep us updated!! When do you think you will test.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Does anyone have emotional or connection issues with dp over all this planned BDing?

Yeah, that's totally normal--planned BDing can really kill the mood. If you can handle waiting, don't schedule it. Just let it happen. This month, I said "no trying" and we seriously dtd more than we have (in a month's time) since Lilly was born 18 months ago. At first, it was the nursing and having just had a baby that killed the mood, then gallbladder issues, surgery, still nursing, etc. Honestly, if we hadn't started TTC, we might not have been dtd at all  DP/Hs get resentful, too.
*
Jen*--from what I understand, women who DON'T wait tend to get pg faster, but have a higher loss ratio? The three cycles is supposed to be a healing time, for you to gather your feelings, make peace with what happened and learn your body to TTC again. I didn't need that long, although I'm past it now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Ohhhhhhh! I never knew my temps would do that! Thank you so much for the warning. You have spared me a bunch of stress, I am sure. Love to you!

You're welcome. I wasn't sure if you were here when that discussion came up and we were reminding newly pregger moms to stop temping. It won't tell you if you're going to m/c (I had a temp rise and sustain before mine, no signs of problems there, after being down for a week--but other m/c charts show all over the place... moms who never dropped, moms who dropped and didn't rise, moms who rollercoastered--the pregnancy charts are the same... I browsed through them on FF after the loss to see if I missed something) nor if it's going to be fine. *hugs* I'm glad to see another positive for you, hon.

*veganmama*--







I'm sorry about AF!! Doesn't she know how many women out there are looking for her eagerly?

*Amy*--I was due July 13th. So there were 4? 5? of us due at that time?







for missing your DH.

*Sarah*--you're pregnant. You know that, right? Sheesh. FINE, since you won't totally announce it, I'm doing it anyway:
Congratulations!







:

















































:







:







:







:







:





































*
Jenn*--Congratulations!







:




















































































:







:







:







:







:

*heather*--that makes sense. I think I'm active enough not to matter









*2happymamas*--







: I'm so excited for you!

*Me*: I think I'm pregnant. No reason to--I don't really have symptoms, but yesterday I was CRAMPY (7DPO) and just felt like some implantation was going on. I've been wrong before but I'm testing on Wednesday. Screw the whole waiting a real two weeks or longer, I'm sick of it! It's so self-defeating, like admitting I might have not done it. F#@% that!! I'm not admitting any such thing. I did it the month I shouldn't have. Why? Well because I have no insurance and thus could not even get a freaking clinic test (I'm not paying $20 for someone to tell me something I will know from a $1 pee stick) and that means not being able to get pregnant-woman-insurance (I told DH I'd go in with my 7mo preggo belly and say "can I have it now?" and he said "You'd do that, wouldn't you?" and sighed at me, lol). What's more, I have a very strong masculine feeling about it. Well, crap on a stick, I'm going to end up with a Capricorn. Maybe it's not as bad for a Gem to have a Cap as vice versa. Either way, I'm prepared for AF with lots of chocolate stocked up, black undies clean and ready and I'm going to pee on my stick (I've been buying them in twos) on Wednesday. That will be 12DPO, which should be just right. I'm scheduling it because I wanted to do it AGAIN this morning, lol. No 8DPO peeing for me! I can' do it! I can make it 4 more days! And I will see a


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
DW and I did the Komen Race for the Cure this morning. I just got home, went to the bathroom, and found two small streaks of blood in my underwear and I am 7DP insemination! f I was just a bit nastier, I would take a picture! I am freaking smiling from ear to ear!









Ooooo!!! That's so exciting!!! I'm smiling ear to ear too!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: I think I'm pregnant. No reason to--I don't really have symptoms, but yesterday I was CRAMPY (7DPO) and just felt like some implantation was going on. I've been wrong before but I'm testing on Wednesday. Screw the whole waiting a real two weeks or longer, I'm sick of it! It's so self-defeating, like admitting I might have not done it. F#@% that!! I'm not admitting any such thing. I did it the month I shouldn't have. Why? Well because I have no insurance and thus could not even get a freaking clinic test (I'm not paying $20 for someone to tell me something I will know from a $1 pee stick) and that means not being able to get pregnant-woman-insurance (I told DH I'd go in with my 7mo preggo belly and say "can I have it now?" and he said "You'd do that, wouldn't you?" and signed at me, lol). What's more, I have a very strong masculine feeling about it. Well, crap on a stick, I'm going to end up with a Capricorn. Maybe it's not as bad for a Gem to have a Cap as vice versa. Either way, I'm prepared for AF with lots of chocolate stocked up, black undies clean and ready and I'm going to pee on my stick (I've been buying them in twos) on Wednesday. That will be 12DPO, which should be just right. I'm scheduling it because I wanted to do it AGAIN this morning, lol. No 8DPO peeing for me! I can' do it! I can make it 4 more days! And I will see a









Yay!!! I'm glad you will be testing soon. I can't wait until Wed!

*Me*: Slight temp drop today, uterus isn't aching so much (oh, it hurt so much yesterday), but bbs still hurt big time. Don't feel as pregnant. Test was darker than Thursday's but that doesn't mean much b/c I didn't test yesterday so I can't compare it. _And does anyone else around here get a sore throat when you get pregnant?_ Happens to me nearly every time. With my October m/c, it disappeared the day I miscarried. I wonder if it is a sign of impending m/c.... I've pretty much convinced myself I am losing this one, but stangely I am not freaking out yet. I'll test again on Monday and compare that one to today's.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
me-I just don't get this TTC thing!! Augh, it's making me mad! We never had to ttc before, we just got pg....all unplanned but wanted. I am on cd 17 (my first since m/c) I am not interested in charting ect, so in theory I should O sometime this week. I told my dh that we should be trying this week and we are but it's weird and not nice. It feels forced and unnatural. I really don't like it at all. I'm starting to wonder if this is the right thing to do. Maybe I won't even O this week....my first couple of cycles after having a baby are usually much longer, like 39-40 days.
How does this ttc process work? Please tell me it gets better. Does anyone have emotional or connection issues with dp over all this planned BDing? I don't even know what answers I'm looking for, thanks for letting me vent a little!

I am in my second cycle since a m/c & d&c. The first month before AF arrived I was an emotional crazy woman. I TTC before AF arrived for the first time and I wasn't nice about it with DH. Poor guy went through a pregnancy, a m/c, d&c, and PMS all in a month.
We haven't TTC before...we were just lucky enough to get pregnant. Now it is a different story. My innocence has been lost forever. I am consumed by wanted another baby. I chart and I obsess. Last month DH almost left in a body bag one night when he told me he was too burned out, worn out to BD. I told him that he had ruined my life (gotta love hormones and raw emotions). I hate myself for the way I reacted but I didn't see it at the time how crazy I was. This month I am a lot calmer...still stressed but not freaking out so much. DH says this month is a lot easier for him to handle. He has been great with BD timing and I am trying to make sure we get to bed at a decent time. I keep telling him there is no way I am going to lose out on having a baby for the simple fact we didn't time BD properly. DH is 110% on board as he wants another baby bad too.
But yes...scheduling sucks and doesn't always lead to the most romantic BDing. My afternoon was like that yesterday. I work shift work so I was able to corner DH in the afternoon as he was off work too...LOL having BD 12 hours prior wasn't the best for him...and this is TMI...but there wasn't much semen yesterday afternoon so I was a bit freaked out..but it only takes one right? So because of my shift work we can't schedule in BD until Sunday night. So there goes my paranoid mind again with all the "what ifs".
Anyways...the point of my rambling is that TTC is really emotionally difficult and is difficult for both people. Let it bring you together and hopefully you will have success.


----------



## happylemon

*2happymamas*







:







:

*xak* I did announce!!! A few posts ago, it is just supper short! I am starting to get exited and it feels good.

You can make it to 12dpo!! You can do it, and I hope to see a







. My early Pg symptoms are way more subtle then my PMS symptoms. i swore I was PG last month and wasn't, and now that I have the







I am picking up on and remembering all the symptoms I had with DD and they are very subtle. and way







: (and I did not have any of them with the m/c, so I hope that is a good sign)


----------



## starkyld

I posted over in the trying to conceive forum this morning about my ruminations over my cycle history. I've been charting since last summer but didn't start to suspect that I might have a luteal phase defect until yesterday. I thought it was typical to spot for a couple of days before menstruation. Now I'm trying to sort out what I should consider before trying to conceive again.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I posted over in the trying to conceive forum this morning about my ruminations over my cycle history. I've been charting since last summer but didn't start to suspect that I might have a luteal phase defect until yesterday. I thought it was typical to spot for a couple of days before menstruation. Now I'm trying to sort out what I should consider before trying to conceive again.

Sounds a bit like me. I had a 7day LP until I went on Vitex to try to clear it up, moved it up to a 10day LP. The spotting for a couple days beforehand is a sign of LPD, along with the short LP (although most people agree that 10 days is viable). You could try what I did--the vitex, but I miscarried that cycle. I've tried several cycles since without it, my LP is up to 13-14 days, but I decided to give it another go this cycle (after another m/c last) and we'll see the success (if any) soon. I've also moved my O to CD18, from CD23.

Otherwise, I'd suggest talking to a RE and see if they can help you.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
DW and I did the Komen Race for the Cure this morning. I just got home, went to the bathroom, and found two small streaks of blood in my underwear and I am 7DP insemination! f I was just a bit nastier, I would take a picture! I am freaking smiling from ear to ear!

















:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: I think I'm pregnant. No reason to--I don't really have symptoms, but yesterday I was CRAMPY (7DPO) and just felt like some implantation was going on. I've been wrong before but I'm testing on Wednesday. Screw the whole waiting a real two weeks or longer, I'm sick of it! It's so self-defeating, like admitting I might have not done it. F#@% that!! I'm not admitting any such thing. I did it the month I shouldn't have. Why? Well because I have no insurance and thus could not even get a freaking clinic test (I'm not paying $20 for someone to tell me something I will know from a $1 pee stick) and that means not being able to get pregnant-woman-insurance (I told DH I'd go in with my 7mo preggo belly and say "can I have it now?" and he said "You'd do that, wouldn't you?" and signed at me, lol). What's more, I have a very strong masculine feeling about it. Well, crap on a stick, I'm going to end up with a Capricorn. Maybe it's not as bad for a Gem to have a Cap as vice versa. Either way, I'm prepared for AF with lots of chocolate stocked up, black undies clean and ready and I'm going to pee on my stick (I've been buying them in twos) on Wednesday. That will be 12DPO, which should be just right. I'm scheduling it because I wanted to do it AGAIN this morning, lol. No 8DPO peeing for me! I can' do it! I can make it 4 more days! And I will see a

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Me*: Slight temp drop today, uterus isn't aching so much (oh, it hurt so much yesterday), but bbs still hurt big time. Don't feel as pregnant. Test was darker than Thursday's but that doesn't mean much b/c I didn't test yesterday so I can't compare it. _And does anyone else around here get a sore throat when you get pregnant?_ Happens to me nearly every time. With my October m/c, it disappeared the day I miscarried. I wonder if it is a sign of impending m/c.... I've pretty much convinced myself I am losing this one, but stangely I am not freaking out yet. I'll test again on Monday and compare that one to today's.

Sore throat is a common symptom of early pregnancy. I cannot find anything on it right now, but I know it has to do with the hormones. I will keep looking and post back if I can find what I am looking for.


----------



## heatherh

*sarah2881* - We so totally told you! Yipee!!!







:

*2happymamas* -














:

*xakana* -







: that everything turns out exactly how you want it! My DH does the "you would do that, wouldn't you" sigh thing, too







And I still think Capricorns are fine people!!









*ChesapeakeBorn* - I don't so much get the sore throat, but I have all sorts of sinus issues - that could definitely cause a sore throat. I think it's probably pretty common.









Welcome, *starkyld*! I'm sorry you're here and I don't really have any useful advice... I think it's smart to get general hormone bloodwork done, just to cover bases.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
DW and I did the Komen Race for the Cure this morning. I just got home, went to the bathroom, and found two small streaks of blood in my underwear and I am 7DP insemination! f I was just a bit nastier, I would take a picture! I am freaking smiling from ear to ear!









Good signs!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: I think I'm pregnant. No reason to--I don't really have symptoms, but yesterday I was CRAMPY (7DPO) and just felt like some implantation was going on. I've been wrong before but I'm testing on Wednesday. Screw the whole waiting a real two weeks or longer, I'm sick of it! It's so self-defeating, like admitting I might have not done it. F#@% that!! I'm not admitting any such thing. I did it the month I shouldn't have. Why? Well because I have no insurance and thus could not even get a freaking clinic test (I'm not paying $20 for someone to tell me something I will know from a $1 pee stick) and that means not being able to get pregnant-woman-insurance (I told DH I'd go in with my 7mo preggo belly and say "can I have it now?" and he said "You'd do that, wouldn't you?" and sighed at me, lol). What's more, I have a very strong masculine feeling about it. Well, crap on a stick, I'm going to end up with a Capricorn. Maybe it's not as bad for a Gem to have a Cap as vice versa. Either way, I'm prepared for AF with lots of chocolate stocked up, black undies clean and ready and I'm going to pee on my stick (I've been buying them in twos) on Wednesday. That will be 12DPO, which should be just right. I'm scheduling it because I wanted to do it AGAIN this morning, lol. No 8DPO peeing for me! I can' do it! I can make it 4 more days! And I will see a









You go girl! I love your positive energy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Ooooo!!! That's so exciting!!! I'm smiling ear to ear too!!







:

Yay!!! I'm glad you will be testing soon. I can't wait until Wed!

*Me*: Slight temp drop today, uterus isn't aching so much (oh, it hurt so much yesterday), but bbs still hurt big time. Don't feel as pregnant. Test was darker than Thursday's but that doesn't mean much b/c I didn't test yesterday so I can't compare it. _And does anyone else around here get a sore throat when you get pregnant?_ Happens to me nearly every time. With my October m/c, it disappeared the day I miscarried. I wonder if it is a sign of impending m/c.... I've pretty much convinced myself I am losing this one, but stangely I am not freaking out yet. I'll test again on Monday and compare that one to today's.









you are in my thoughts

Me: feeling better today. Got to talk to DH on the phone and plus it is much closer to when he is coming home now (Tuesday). Got outside to get fresh air and also had a nice dinner at my brother's house.


----------



## cagnew

Sarah, Lindsey, Heather, AML, and Jenn: CONGRATS!!!!!!



































:







:







:







:







:







: sticky






























xakana: I knew each time I was pg before I took the tests. It's awesome that you are so positive!

Chesa: You and the LO are in my thoughts/prayers. I know how hard it is to have hope or be happy after getting a BFP after having multiple losses









starkyld: You have found a great place (sorry you are here though...). Welcome!

Scootch: Glad you are feeling better!

Kimberly: I hear you on the drinking part....








to everyone.

I know I probably missed some people. I am horrible ar keeping up. I haven't been around for awhile b/c dh has been on spring break (he teaches) and we've been busy. He gets a little jealous if I am on the computer too much. Anyway, it's great to see so many BFP's!!!

Me: Still no period. FF thinks I O'ed, but I don't know. The high temp (97.5) was taken two and a half hours later than normal. And 96.8 is usually my regualr waking temp... and that's what it's been the last couple days.

Could you guys take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? My CM has dried up/changed, which could mean I o'd I guess. Don't know why the temps would be so low though.

One more question (sorry)- is anyone familiar with the shot that the doc can give you to start your period? If you get it and you are pg, would it end the pregnancy? I am suppost to go this Monday and get things jumpstarted, but I am worried that I did O and could be pg... I don't want to hurt the baby if there is one (even though I doubt it would live anyone, since it would have been concieved extremely late in a post-m/c cycle).

Sorry for the long post. I'm just struggling through all this and I don't know anyone to talk to about it all.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Corrie*: It does look like you O'd, and so your period is probably just a week or so away. You could just wait for it if you are worried about being pregnant. Or maybe you could get a blood pregnancy test?







Long cycles are so frustrating.

*starkyld*: I also recommend going to see an RE. I think it is quite possible that there is a hormonal issue going on that can be fixed.









Thanks again girls for all of your positive energy and kind thoughts. They are working to help me stay calm! I stopped temping to remove stress too. Throat doesn't hurt anymore (uh, oh?), but bbs hurt more than they did with all of my m/c pregnancies. As a matter of fact, they hurt as much as when I was pregnant with DD! Hopefully thats a good sign, but who knows.

We are going to pick up the dog we are adopting today. He is a 3 year old collie mix and absolutely wonderful. A perfect distraction.

Love to all!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: feeling better today. Got to talk to DH on the phone and plus it is much closer to when he is coming home now (Tuesday). Got outside to get fresh air and also had a nice dinner at my brother's house.









I am happy you are feeling better.

*starkyld*, welcome. I am sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Me: Still no period. FF thinks I O'ed, but I don't know. The high temp (97.5) was taken two and a half hours later than normal. And 96.8 is usually my regualr waking temp... and that's what it's been the last couple days.

Could you guys take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? My CM has dried up/changed, which could mean I o'd I guess. Don't know why the temps would be so low though.

One more question (sorry)- is anyone familiar with the shot that the doc can give you to start your period? If you get it and you are pg, would it end the pregnancy? I am suppost to go this Monday and get things jumpstarted, but I am worried that I did O and could be pg... I don't want to hurt the baby if there is one (even though I doubt it would live anyone, since it would have been concieved extremely late in a post-m/c cycle).

Sorry for the long post. I'm just struggling through all this and I don't know anyone to talk to about it all.









Can you call and ask your dr about the potential side effects on early pregnancy from the shot? I would want to postpone the appt if I thought I ovulated, but it is hard to tell from your chart. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
We are going to pick up the dog we are adopting today. He is a 3 year old collie mix and absolutely wonderful. A perfect distraction.

Congratulations on the dog! A new family member will definitely be a good distraction.









*me:* This has been a crazy cycle! I think I might have O'd just two days ago (the day I said to move me to waiting to know). We only bd'ed once on that day. I am not particularly optimistic, but still hopeful. I cannot believe how late I O'd. I used to O later (cd 18), but cd 28 is just too long. I am taking the vitex still. I probably just need another month to get back to normal.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Me: Still no period. FF thinks I O'ed, but I don't know. The high temp (97.5) was taken two and a half hours later than normal. And 96.8 is usually my regualr waking temp... and that's what it's been the last couple days.

Could you guys take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? My CM has dried up/changed, which could mean I o'd I guess. Don't know why the temps would be so low though.

Honestly, it doesn't look like you O'd to me, even with the high temp, that looks fluke-y. BUT, you can never be certain, so I'd say that a blood test before getting your start-me-shot would be in order and definitely talk about potential risks if you are pregnant.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* This has been a crazy cycle! I think I might have O'd just two days ago (the day I said to move me to waiting to know). We only bd'ed once on that day. I am not particularly optimistic, but still hopeful. I cannot believe how late I O'd. I used to O later (cd 18), but cd 28 is just too long. I am taking the vitex still. I probably just need another month to get back to normal.

Wow, CD28? Man, that IS late! Of course, that could just be a long follicular phase due to any number of things--sometimes it just randomly happens, with no apparent cause. Of course, BDing once in a month on a cycle I O'd later (CD23) was how I ended up with Lilly... But that was about my normal O time at that time (well, as I could guess it, I don't think I O'd before that month--thank you depo for making my life miserable for 18 months--I was going by cm only then).


----------



## Curlyfry7

Although I don't post much, I have been reading pretty much daily, or catching up every other day. I didn't read yesterday, but wanted to add congrats to heatherh and A Mother's Love.

I also wanted to add that I tested saturday morning and got a BFP!!!







I have no idea how far along I am as the m/c was just last month. I AM feeling some symptoms this time, (unlike last time) although they come and go, as does my terror. Since I DON'T post much, I wanted to also express my thanks to everyone here for sharing their experiences and emotions, which has really helped make the last month easier. I will still be checking in and crossing everything that everyone soon gets their BFPs. I am so terrified that I will lose this one-those of you who have experienced multiple losses are amzing, strong women and I admire you 100%.

I THINK (counting 38 weeks from O) that my EDD will be 12/24, but hopefully I will call my doc tomorrow and they will get me in soon so I will able to have a more accurate due date.

I am on a roller coaster between being terrified and ecstatic....it's crazy!

Kelly


----------



## labortrials

More congrats are in order - Jenn (yippee!) and Kelly. Happy sticky pregnancy to you guys!
Ok, I think I'm caught up on BFPs, but maybe not!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
DW and I did the Komen Race for the Cure this morning. I just got home, went to the bathroom, and found two small streaks of blood in my underwear and I am 7DP insemination! f I was just a bit nastier, I would take a picture! I am freaking smiling from ear to ear!









LoL! I sure hope that this is it for you!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I think I'm pregnant. No reason to--I don't really have symptoms, but yesterday I was CRAMPY (7DPO) and just felt like some implantation was going on. [. . .]Either way, I'm prepared for AF with lots of chocolate stocked up, black undies clean and ready and I'm going to pee on my stick (I've been buying them in twos) on Wednesday. That will be 12DPO, which should be just right. I'm scheduling it because I wanted to do it AGAIN this morning, lol. No 8DPO peeing for me! I can' do it! I can make it 4 more days! And I will see a









Oh man, I feel yer pain. That tww is just painful. Hope that you're right!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Slight temp drop today, uterus isn't aching so much (oh, it hurt so much yesterday), but bbs still hurt big time. Don't feel as pregnant. Test was darker than Thursday's but that doesn't mean much b/c I didn't test yesterday so I can't compare it. _And does anyone else around here get a sore throat when you get pregnant?_ Happens to me nearly every time. With my October m/c, it disappeared the day I miscarried. I wonder if it is a sign of impending m/c.... I've pretty much convinced myself I am losing this one, but stangely I am not freaking out yet. I'll test again on Monday and compare that one to today's.

I didn't think the pee sticks told you HOW pregnant you are (quantitative), just that you ARE pregnant.

I'm not having a great day. I'm tired and my head friggin hurts for the 3rd day in a row. Yesterday was grueling. At least I'm at home, and still in my pjs at 2.30pm!!!! I've been going back through med bills to figure out some charges that I think are wrong back from my 10/07 miscarriage. Received the bill for the 2/08 miscarriage. Even my chiro bills are confusing me. I might have to stop going, because I just can't afford spending the $36/wk for a 5-min. adjustment. Plus, if I'm not willing to take care of myself, then aren't I just flushing that $$ down the tubes???

Oh, and a gal from one of my yahoo groups just lost her fullterm baby. He was over 8lbs and 21". He'd been moving around just fine and then his movements got erratic. She says her stomach turned rock hard. She started bleeding and went immediately to the hospital. The baby died. Her second still birth in a row.

Some days being around pregnancy and being around pregnancy loss is just NOT good for me.







I don't know what to do.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Curly,
Congratulations!

All you newly pregnant mama's are giving me some good hope!

There are so many christmas babies









I hope this month happens for me and I can have the new years baby.


----------



## heatherh

Congrats, *Curlyfry7*!!!!





















You know about the pregnancy after loss thread, right?

*labortrials* - Sorry you're having a crappy day







If the chiro is helping, maybe it's worth it? And OMG about the woman on your yahoo group.







I just can't imagine. That is just awful.


----------



## heatherh

OK, I'm taking a leap of faith here. I have leftover tests, preseed, etc that I'm offering up to you guys. First person to reply gets the whole shebang. One exception - if I get two quick replies on the PreSeed from ladies who just want to try it, I'll send the 2nd one to the 2nd reply.

Here's what I've got. Free to the first person to PM me - I'll send it via regular mail in the next couple of days. If you're outside the continental US, lemme know and we can negotiate splitting the shipping if it's even cost effective.

* 2 Lh Ovulation Test Strips from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com (exp 9/2009)
* 1 Pregnancy Test Strip from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com
* 1 First Response Early Result pregnancy test (exp 10/2009)
* 4 sets of the coupons that come in the FRER tests (OPK coupons and pg test coupons)
* 2 tubes of PreSeed (one has the extra love from the MDC mama who sent it to me!







) (exp 3/2009)


----------



## cagnew

Congrats Kelly! HH9M to you!

xakana: I don't think I O'd, especailly after this mornings temp. However, I am not going to the appt. Money is real tight this month, so I think I will re-schedule for next month. I took an OPK today and it was pretty dark, but not positive. Maybe I am going to O soon.

Labortrials: That is awful about your friend. I cannot imagine two losses like that in a row. Makes me sad....

Chesa: Still thinking of you! I agree with Labortrials, I don't think pg test are very accurate in telling you how pg you are.

bliss: I hope this is your month!

me: Well, it finally happened. My friend had her baby and it was a boy. I have been dreading this because we got pg at the same time and I lost mine. I am a HORRIBLE friend. I am glad everything went well and I would never wish bad on her, but... I was suppose to be having a baby too. And I wanted a boy. I have to get past this... I am the babies godmother. I feel a little like crawling into myself right now. I think I'll go drink a beer.


----------



## labortrials

Corrie -







You are NOT a horrible friend. You're just hurting, and that's not your fault or her fault.









Oh, to add insult to my injuries . . . my period is late. This really sucks. I should have started Friday and now it's Sunday with no AF in site. If I don't start like NOW then I can't do the HSG next Monday.







:

I think I'll join Corrie and have a drink.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
I also wanted to add that I tested saturday morning and got a BFP!!!







I have no idea how far along I am as the m/c was just last month. I AM feeling some symptoms this time, (unlike last time) although they come and go, as does my terror. Since I DON'T post much, I wanted to also express my thanks to everyone here for sharing their experiences and emotions, which has really helped make the last month easier. I will still be checking in and crossing everything that everyone soon gets their BFPs. I am so terrified that I will lose this one-those of you who have experienced multiple losses are amzing, strong women and I admire you 100%.

I THINK (counting 38 weeks from O) that my EDD will be 12/24, but hopefully I will call my doc tomorrow and they will get me in soon so I will able to have a more accurate due date.

I am on a roller coaster between being terrified and ecstatic....it's crazy!

Kelly

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm not having a great day. I'm tired and my head friggin hurts for the 3rd day in a row. Yesterday was grueling. At least I'm at home, and still in my pjs at 2.30pm!!!! I've been going back through med bills to figure out some charges that I think are wrong back from my 10/07 miscarriage. Received the bill for the 2/08 miscarriage. Even my chiro bills are confusing me. I might have to stop going, because I just can't afford spending the $36/wk for a 5-min. adjustment. Plus, if I'm not willing to take care of myself, then aren't I just flushing that $$ down the tubes???

Oh, and a gal from one of my yahoo groups just lost her fullterm baby. He was over 8lbs and 21". He'd been moving around just fine and then his movements got erratic. She says her stomach turned rock hard. She started bleeding and went immediately to the hospital. The baby died. Her second still birth in a row.

Some days being around pregnancy and being around pregnancy loss is just NOT good for me.







I don't know what to do.










Can you talk with your chiro about the monetary hardship? Can you cut back to once every other week or once a month (instead of not doing it at all) until you can afford it?
I am so sorry for the woman on your yahoo group.
I hope AF arrives soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I hope this month happens for me and I can have the new years baby.









: I hope you get your new years babe too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
me: Well, it finally happened. My friend had her baby and it was a boy. I have been dreading this because we got pg at the same time and I lost mine. I am a HORRIBLE friend. I am glad everything went well and I would never wish bad on her, but... I was suppose to be having a baby too. And I wanted a boy. I have to get past this... I am the babies godmother. I feel a little like crawling into myself right now. I think I'll go drink a beer.









You are not a bad friend at all. That time is coming up for me too...much too quickly. The friends I got pregnant with (around) are prepping for their births and huge. It is going to be hard to hold their babies.







Be kind to yourself and your pain.

*me:* I know I am crazy, but I had some weird cervical twinges today that got me wondering. I am sure I only just ovulated two days ago, but what if I really did ovulate one of the three times I originally thought I did. I could be pregnant, or maybe we caught the egg this last time. I really want to not get my hopes up, but here I am.









I witnessed a woman treating her dd horribly in the mall today, and I started crying. Her dd was probably about 3.5-4 super cute. Her dd was crying hysterically across the mall. The mother was about five grown up paces ahead of her, and yelling at her. I had to go in the bathroom, and guess who walked in with me. The mother was yelling for her dd to hurry up and follow her in. When they got in the door she was yelling at her to use the potty. The little girl was just standing there crying. I could already feel myself getting really emotional about the situation. I smiled at the little girl and went into a stall. While I was peeing the mother continued to yell at her and then I think hit her. I could hear a loud slapping sound, more crying, and when I came out the person I was with thought she had hit her too. We were not sure though since it could have been the sound of her falling on the floor (mother yelled for her to get up) or something else falling, hitting, etc. The crying did not escalate either. I started crying and quickly thought about what I could do to help this little girl...security, police, etc. When I came out I was choking back sobs, and the little girl was in the stall. The mother was next to the faucets still yelling. She was in my way to use the sink, so I had to talk to her to get her to move. I told her that I had a ds that was her daughter's age, and he hated using public restrooms. She said that her dd was always like this, and she did not mind using the restroom it was that she wanted to be with her dad. I told her that ds stayed home for the same reason. He wanted to stay with dh. The little girl was crying out to her dad at this point. She had called him (he was in the mall), and she was bringing her to him after they left. The energy started to lighten a little, and I walked out. I started to sob about ten feet away. I pushed it down and got a terrible headache. I saw the mom and girl walk by to the dad. The mom was still a great distance from her daughter, but the little girl looked happy. She was talking to her dad as soon as she could see him.


----------



## youthpastormama

to everyone here. I am thinking about all of you while you are hurting, healing, and hoping.

I will be lurking for a while - I am so sick I can hardly hold my head up. But know that I will be checking in on all of you!

Love and prayers to all.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Congrats to the new BFPers!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* This has been a crazy cycle! I think I might have O'd just two days ago (the day I said to move me to waiting to know). We only bd'ed once on that day. I am not particularly optimistic, but still hopeful. I cannot believe how late I O'd. I used to O later (cd 18), but cd 28 is just too long. I am taking the vitex still. I probably just need another month to get back to normal.

Hmmm. You know, when I tried vitex it doubled my cycle length. I wonder if your body is having a similar response? Oh, you could have definitely caught that egg! Once is all it takes!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm not having a great day. I'm tired and my head friggin hurts for the 3rd day in a row. Yesterday was grueling. At least I'm at home, and still in my pjs at 2.30pm!!!! I've been going back through med bills to figure out some charges that I think are wrong back from my 10/07 miscarriage. Received the bill for the 2/08 miscarriage. Even my chiro bills are confusing me. I might have to stop going, because I just can't afford spending the $36/wk for a 5-min. adjustment. Plus, if I'm not willing to take care of myself, then aren't I just flushing that $$ down the tubes???

Oh, and a gal from one of my yahoo groups just lost her fullterm baby. He was over 8lbs and 21". He'd been moving around just fine and then his movements got erratic. She says her stomach turned rock hard. She started bleeding and went immediately to the hospital. The baby died. Her second still birth in a row.

Some days being around pregnancy and being around pregnancy loss is just NOT good for me.







I don't know what to do.

Sometimes it is just so hard. I wish I could make it better for you! Vent, cry, stay in your pj's all you want. Indulge yourself.







Oh, my heart breaks for your friend. How so, so cruel.

*As far as the HPTs go*: It's true that they are just qualitative, but the more hCG you have in a urine sample, the more the antibodies react to it, which is why really dilute or really early samples are so light, right. So I figure that if I use the same brand test (same batch too) and FMU each time and see it getting darker (or at least not any lighter) then I will have an idea of what's going on. Okay, okay, this is just my convoluted way of avoiding the blood tests. They put me into pure panic mode and I do not mean that lightly. It is not the needle that I am afraid of.... it is the result.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
me: Well, it finally happened. My friend had her baby and it was a boy. I have been dreading this because we got pg at the same time and I lost mine. I am a HORRIBLE friend. I am glad everything went well and I would never wish bad on her, but... I was suppose to be having a baby too. And I wanted a boy. I have to get past this... I am the babies godmother. I feel a little like crawling into myself right now. I think I'll go drink a beer.

You are not a bad friend at all!!!! It is a reminder of what you have lost and therefore it hurts. If it makes you feel any better, I have not kept contact with one of my friends who got pregnant right when I lost my July pregnancy. She was very insensitive and it is just too much for me to be near her.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:
























Can you talk with your chiro about the monetary hardship? Can you cut back to once every other week or once a month (instead of not doing it at all) until you can afford it?
I am so sorry for the woman on your yahoo group.
I hope AF arrives soon.








: I hope you get your new years babe too!








You are not a bad friend at all. That time is coming up for me too...much too quickly. The friends I got pregnant with (around) are prepping for their births and huge. It is going to be hard to hold their babies.







Be kind to yourself and your pain.

*me:* I know I am crazy, but I had some weird cervical twinges today that got me wondering. I am sure I only just ovulated two days ago, but what if I really did ovulate one of the three times I originally thought I did. I could be pregnant, or maybe we caught the egg this last time. I really want to not get my hopes up, but here I am.









I witnessed a woman treating her dd horribly in the mall today, and I started crying. Her dd was probably about 3.5-4 super cute. Her dd was crying hysterically across the mall. The mother was about five grown up paces ahead of her, and yelling at her. I had to go in the bathroom, and guess who walked in with me. The mother was yelling for her dd to hurry up and follow her in. When they got in the door she was yelling at her to use the potty. The little girl was just standing there crying. I could already feel myself getting really emotional about the situation. I smiled at the little girl and went into a stall. While I was peeing the mother continued to yell at her and then I think hit her. I could hear a loud slapping sound, more crying, and when I came out the person I was with thought she had hit her too. We were not sure though since it could have been the sound of her falling on the floor (mother yelled for her to get up) or something else falling, hitting, etc. The crying did not escalate either. I started crying and quickly thought about what I could do to help this little girl...security, police, etc. When I came out I was choking back sobs, and the little girl was in the stall. The mother was next to the faucets still yelling. She was in my way to use the sink, so I had to talk to her to get her to move. I told her that I had a ds that was her daughter's age, and he hated using public restrooms. She said that her dd was always like this, and she did not mind using the restroom it was that she wanted to be with her dad. I told her that ds stayed home for the same reason. He wanted to stay with dh. The little girl was crying out to her dad at this point. She had called him (he was in the mall), and she was bringing her to him after they left. The energy started to lighten a little, and I walked out. I started to sob about ten feet away. I pushed it down and got a terrible headache. I saw the mom and girl walk by to the dad. The mom was still a great distance from her daughter, but the little girl looked happy. She was talking to her dad as soon as she could see him.

Oh this sounds like a NIGHTMARE. I had a similar experience the week after my m/c in a Walmart. It is so hard to see people treating their kids like crap.


----------



## cagnew

Thanks for all the support. I am actually feeling a little better about the whole friend-baby thing. I guess it was just the intial reaction. Although, I know it will be hard at the baptism... having to hold him and listening to all the people congrat them. Oh well. I'll live.

I have changed my mind about the doc appt tomorrow. I am just going to go and get things rolling. I think I'll feel better if I feel like I am doing SOMETHING. NOt thrilled about the doc (same one w/ my m/c and d&c), but I'll use him if I have to. Hopefully the office will agree to just send me the bill.

Bliss: Maybe you have a little surprise egg in there...







And I hate it when people scream like maniacs at their kids. You would think they would realize that it doesn't do any good and usually just upsets them more. I mean, I have lost my temper... but immediately felt bad about it and it wasn't in public.

Kimberly: Cheers.


----------



## skybluepink02

Ok, quick question. I'm most likely going to ovulate on cycle day 13, since my ovacue predicted it and hasn't been wrong yet and I'm very regular and almost always ovulate on CD13. It's CD11 right now. We BD'd tonight.

So here's my question. Would it be better to BD tomorrow, on CD12, or Tuesday, CD13 in the evening. Or both







I'd hate to miss ovulation. Would it be likely to get prego from BD 2 days before ovulation?


----------



## starkyld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Would it be likely to get prego from BD 2 days before ovulation?

I did. Even so, though, I'd suggest that you give it another shot either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## xakana

Kelly--CONGRATULATIONS!!







:




















































































:







:







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I witnessed a woman treating her dd horribly in the mall today, and I started crying.... She was talking to her dad as soon as she could see him.

Wow, you did better than I did. I was in Target and using the bathroom several months ago, my friend had just finished her business and was washing her hands when I heard a woman and a crying child come in. I though "Oh, no, please, no" but she did. She started beating that child right there (my friend was horrified and terrified to move, especially with my reaction following) and I started cussing the woman out right there. I was so furious she's lucky I couldn't figure out how to open the stall door, because I was so upset. Apparently she was dressed in business casual, but swung her arm 'like from the trailer park' according to my friend, who was afraid the woman would hit her next. Thankfully, someone called security. I'd never have spoken to that woman in your bathroom and if I did, it wouldn't have been civil. If she'd said "she just wants her dad" I'd have said "Well, it's very clear why. I wouldn't want you, either, b****".

Can you tell I am EXTREMELY hormonal right now? Like I saw my credit card statement, I was going to pay what was supposed to be a $60 payment and they wanted $218 and I got so mad I threw the keyboard tray (it's not attached) and flipped out and screamed. I've been on the verge of flipping out for the past couple days. If I'm not pg, then AF is here early, making me into PBFH (psycho... you can guess the rest).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Ok, quick question. I'm most likely going to ovulate on cycle day 13, since my ovacue predicted it and hasn't been wrong yet and I'm very regular and almost always ovulate on CD13. It's CD11 right now. We BD'd tonight.

So here's my question. Would it be better to BD tomorrow, on CD12, or Tuesday, CD13 in the evening. Or both







I'd hate to miss ovulation. Would it be likely to get prego from BD 2 days before ovulation?

Always better to do both. Just keep plugging away until you catch it, lol. And I got pg from 3 days after bding with Lost.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Okay, now I am totally sick to my stomach and not from morning sickness: today's HPT line was not any darker than 2 days ago. Neither are as dark as the control. I'm convinced. This one is leaving me too. I guess I need to go have the bloodwork done. I was so hoping to avoid it - I am afraid that the sheer panic from those will make me lose the pregnancy if it is still viable. But I have to know because I am on progesterone and things won't progress unless I come off of it. I don't know how I am going to do it.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, now I am totally sick to my stomach and not from morning sickness: today's HPT line was not any darker than 2 days ago. Neither are as dark as the control. I'm convinced. This one is leaving me too. I guess I need to go have the bloodwork done. I was so hoping to avoid it - I am afraid that the sheer panic from those will make me lose the pregnancy if it is still viable. But I have to know because I am on progesterone and things won't progress unless I come off of it. I don't know how I am going to do it.









Sweetheart, stop testing! Even tests from the same box could have different amounts of the dye in them and there is on;y so much dye to begin with. My pg tests with my very alive DD didn't get any darker, and I took one a week for three weeks. I never got one of those "wow, look the control line is so faint cause the test line sucked up all the dye" tests. They are not meant for what you are trying to do with them, there is too much variation in the test production for them to be reliable. I know you are nervous and worried, go get the bloodwork to know whats going on.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I have changed my mind about the doc appt tomorrow. I am just going to go and get things rolling. I think I'll feel better if I feel like I am doing SOMETHING. NOt thrilled about the doc (same one w/ my m/c and d&c), but I'll use him if I have to. Hopefully the office will agree to just send me the bill.

Bliss: Maybe you have a little surprise egg in there...







And I hate it when people scream like maniacs at their kids. You would think they would realize that it doesn't do any good and usually just upsets them more. I mean, I have lost my temper... but immediately felt bad about it and it wasn't in public.

Kimberly: Cheers.

Good luck at the dr. Please let us know how it goes.

You know it is not the yelling that bothers me (unless it is extreme). It is how degrading and cold this mother (and others I have witnessed) is toward children. It is like people do not believe children are worthy of respect. If the mother I witnessed raised her voice because she was really frustrated (which I have done too), and just said that she was really frustrated and doing the best she could I would relate to that. It was the humiliation and total disregard for the child's feelings that really bothers me. I was at Target a couple of weeks ago, and there was a woman there yelling at her dd because dd had yelled at her. Her dd was probably 2-2.5, and she was in the parking lot in her face yelling, "Do you love me? If you love me you would not ever yell at me? You do not talk to me like that?" Not even looking at the emotional blackmail this mother was using already, by her own logic does that mean she does not love her dd?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
So here's my question. Would it be better to BD tomorrow, on CD12, or Tuesday, CD13 in the evening. Or both







I'd hate to miss ovulation. Would it be likely to get prego from BD 2 days before ovulation?

If you can I would bd every night.

*xakana*, I had a hard time figuring out what i was going to do too. I did not want to escalate the situation, and honestly I have no idea if this was an unusual day for that family. 99.9% of the time this mother could be warm and loving, but today she was shopping for a funeral dress because her mother, brother or sister died or whatever. I have no idea what was going on for that mom that day, and I certainly do not know if this is how she is always with her dd. Our lives intersected for such a very small amount of time. If I was sure that she had assaulted her dd then I would have definitely reported it. I probably would have still tried to make small talk to diffuse and normalize her dd's behavior though.

In therapy I am in the process of healing a lot of the emotional pain I had growing up, and because of that I have been witnessing a lot of what I consider emotionally abusive situations with children. I am of the belief that what we witness in others is what we witness in ourselves. I hope that when I have healed this in myself I will no longer witness it.








: I hope you get a bfp.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, now I am totally sick to my stomach and not from morning sickness: today's HPT line was not any darker than 2 days ago. Neither are as dark as the control. I'm convinced. This one is leaving me too. I guess I need to go have the bloodwork done. I was so hoping to avoid it - I am afraid that the sheer panic from those will make me lose the pregnancy if it is still viable. But I have to know because I am on progesterone and things won't progress unless I come off of it. I don't know how I am going to do it.

















I have heard the same thing as Scootchsmom about the dye. I think it is definitely worth the peace of mind to do the bloodwork. You can watch those numbers increase and increase.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Sweetheart, stop testing! Even tests from the same box could have different amounts of the dye in them and there is on;y so much dye to begin with. My pg tests with my very alive DD didn't get any darker, and I took one a week for three weeks. I never got one of those "wow, look the control line is so faint cause the test line sucked up all the dye" tests. They are not meant for what you are trying to do with them, there is too much variation in the test production for them to be reliable. I know you are nervous and worried, go get the bloodwork to know whats going on.









I agree.


----------



## cagnew

skybluepink: I agree with e/o else so far- just bd till you drop









xakana: Definelty sounds like it could pg hormones to me. I was awful during my pg with dd. I remember one night saying something to him along the lines of "Get your own damn dinner" to him and walking out... for no good reason. I had a really tough time emotionally during those early weeks. What's up with the raise in the bill anyway? Those credit card companies like to screw people....

chesa: Hang in there. Maybe getting the bloodwork would be better than stresing over the tests. At least the results, even if they are bad, would let you know for sure what's going on.

Bliss: I know what it's like to grow up with a mentally abusive mother. One of my fears of being a mom myself is that I'll be like her (in that sense... she has good qualities too, of course). I do everything I can to not follow in those footsteps. It makes me sad when I hear of things like that.


----------



## labortrials

Phew, CD1! Thank GOD. Actually it started last night, so was yesterday CD1 or is today?? Anyway, I'm just glad that it started so I can go ahead with the HCG next Monday. It means that my cycle was 30-31 days long this time. Not bad. Perhaps it's just my body trying to get back to a Monday AF cycle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I did. Even so, though, I'd suggest that you give it another shot either tomorrow or the next day.

LoL, a "SHOT." Yeah!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Can you tell I am EXTREMELY hormonal right now? Like I saw my credit card statement, I was going to pay what was supposed to be a $60 payment and they wanted $218 and I got so mad I threw the keyboard tray (it's not attached) and flipped out and screamed. I've been on the verge of flipping out for the past couple days. If I'm not pg, then AF is here early, making me into PBFH (psycho... you can guess the rest).

Yeah, I'd say that qualifies as hormonal.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, now I am totally sick to my stomach and not from morning sickness: today's HPT line was not any darker than 2 days ago. Neither are as dark as the control. I'm convinced. This one is leaving me too. I guess I need to go have the bloodwork done. I was so hoping to avoid it - I am afraid that the sheer panic from those will make me lose the pregnancy if it is still viable. But I have to know because I am on progesterone and things won't progress unless I come off of it. I don't know how I am going to do it.









Hon, go to the doctor. Put yourself out of your misery. I'm still really hoping that everything is fine for you!!!!!!

~ Kimberly


----------



## apmama2myboo

I was away for a lot of the last 5-6 days due to dh's grandma passing and having to be busy with all of those things, house guests, etc....and I had asked for some BFPs and boy did you ladies deliver!

youthpastormama, sarah2881, curlyfry7, amotherslove, heatherh, and any others with BFP's i missed--CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

2happymamas, that's awesome!
big







s to chesa (I agree with the pp's, get those tests for peace of mind if nothing else!), olerica, namastemom, labortrials (i am mentally so where you are at right now it's not even funny-last month i was late too. stupid AF) and cagnew, i hope you get the peace you need once the ball is rolling.

skybluepink, I just bd as much as possible during the whole WEEK that O would happen, and I have a 4yo dd as a result of that method







However, when I got pregnant with Michael, we only did it once in about a two week span because I had been sick with a nasty summer cold and had a bad fall where i bruised my tailbone. it only takes once....at any rate, good luck!

xak, it's so nasty when people are like that. I always speak my mind as well. it's terrible. we took dd to playland at mcd's last week as a reward for good behavior (I know, don't get me started but she loves it there), and there was a dad in there that had the blackest, most EVIL aura of any parent i have ever seen. He yelled at his kids, stalked around clenching and unclenching his fists, plus the guy was like 6'6" and just nasty mean. those poor kids....he had three of them and from his treatment did not deserve to have ANY. that crap makes me sick and angry. i was just waiting for him to yell at our dd as she was running about and having fun, and i thought, you just try it, a$$hole, because I will taebo your a$$ into next week...i'm just LOOKING for a reason to throw down with someone! lol. lots of misplaced aggression right now. picked up a bunch of new fitness dvd's from the dollar store, and one of them is a hula one, looks fun.

anyways that's about all my news. dealing with some family issues with my brother (ptsd, gulf war vet), and he finally has come to his senses and it seems he's moving back in with my mom and dad. dad is still going thru hepC treatment (like chemo), and the ex-gf and her kids and mom live next door to my parents and are just plain psychotic so it looks like my parents will have to get a TRO and phone block and all that because they're flipping out. my brother and dad may come visit us here for a day or so, this week, and I haven't seen brother in a year because his psycho ex forbid him to see any of us for the last year or she'd kick him out (nice huh?)

On top of that mess, dd has another cold (pretty sure this one is courtesy of Mcd's playland lol) and is crabby with that. on the bright side, the snow is gone and there is a forecast of 70's today so even if i spend three hours outside raking leaves and doing yard work today, it's THREE HOURS OUTSIDE without big boots and winter coat, and WHOOOHOOO! for that! bring on the summertime! I'm having wacked out, funny weird dreams at night and hoping we caught the egg this month. It would be very great timing and quite appropriate, as it seems death begets life in a circle, and with dh's grandma passing, it would be great to have that kind of news, to have a new life beginning.

hope you all have a great day! big hugs to those who need them, welcome to the newbies and I hope AF avoids all of you who are trying like me! let's see MORE bfps in here, as anytime I ask for them I end up seeing like 5! bring it!

xox
apmama


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
xakana-I totally get the "not wanting to get pg this month but wanting it so bad that it doesn't matter"......I sorta feel the same way right now.









me-I just don't get this TTC thing!! Augh, it's making me mad! We never had to ttc before, we just got pg....all unplanned but wanted. I am on cd 17 (my first since m/c) I am not interested in charting ect, so in theory I should O sometime this week. I told my dh that we should be trying this week and we are but it's weird and not nice. It feels forced and unnatural. I really don't like it at all. I'm starting to wonder if this is the right thing to do. Maybe I won't even O this week....my first couple of cycles after having a baby are usually much longer, like 39-40 days.
How does this ttc process work? Please tell me it gets better. Does anyone have emotional or connection issues with dp over all this planned BDing? I don't even know what answers I'm looking for, thanks for letting me vent a little!

yeah, my Dh started acting like this once I mentioned we should start "trying" as oppose to just letting things happen. Though with my crazy cycles (between 5-8w long) it's near impossible to BD every other day. Currently we're pretty steady at every 3 days. I'm also concerned with having a winter dc. Though Dh is planning a big road trip in Dec. so, yeah, while I want to be pg, I won't be crushed with it not working out this cycle. Plus, next cycle I can start using my ClearBlueEasy monitor, and it's past the refund return period.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youthpastormama* 
I am sorry I have been off the boards for so long. I am back - and happy to say that I got the BFP last Saturday!

I'm sick and scared, but happy too.

congrats!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Sorry I can't do personals, we have guests and I don't want to be rude. I did get a darker line this morning though! Deff a







!!! DD is crying in my arms so I gotta go.

congrats!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
DW and I did the Komen Race for the Cure this morning. I just got home, went to the bathroom, and found two small streaks of blood in my underwear and I am 7DP insemination! f I was just a bit nastier, I would take a picture! I am freaking smiling from ear to ear!









I've been having a good feeling about your "I" time. From chart stalking, I've seen so many - charts that stop BD'ing the day of O and I always wondered if they would have just continued till the day of the rise if things might have worked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
_And does anyone else around here get a sore throat when you get pregnant?_ Happens to me nearly every time. With my October m/c, it disappeared the day I miscarried. I wonder if it is a sign of impending m/c....

I've wondered about this. Though I think it happens when I O. With my m/c it was really noticable. I took meds that cycle and now I'm too scared to, but this winter everyone (men and children, too) have been so sick I'm not sure how related it all is. This cycle it's pretty bad, but I think it allergies as my eyes are acting up.

*heatherh* you can move me to Waing to Know DPO 5, per FF. I don't think it's correct, but I just want to get this cycle over with.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - Hang in there. What everybody said is right - pee sticks aren't the best indicator of how your bean is doing.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Phew, CD1! Thank GOD. Actually it started last night, so was yesterday CD1 or is today?? Anyway, I'm just glad that it started so I can go ahead with the HCG next Monday. It means that my cycle was 30-31 days long this time. Not bad. Perhaps it's just my body trying to get back to a Monday AF cycle.

~ Kimberly









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
anyways that's about all my news. dealing with some family issues with my brother (ptsd, gulf war vet), and he finally has come to his senses and it seems he's moving back in with my mom and dad. dad is still going thru hepC treatment (like chemo), and the ex-gf and her kids and mom live next door to my parents and are just plain psychotic so it looks like my parents will have to get a TRO and phone block and all that because they're flipping out. my brother and dad may come visit us here for a day or so, this week, and I haven't seen brother in a year because his psycho ex forbid him to see any of us for the last year or she'd kick him out (nice huh?)

On top of that mess, dd has another cold (pretty sure this one is courtesy of Mcd's playland lol) and is crabby with that. on the bright side, the snow is gone and there is a forecast of 70's today so even if i spend three hours outside raking leaves and doing yard work today, it's THREE HOURS OUTSIDE without big boots and winter coat, and WHOOOHOOO! for that! bring on the summertime! I'm having wacked out, funny weird dreams at night and hoping we caught the egg this month. It would be very great timing and quite appropriate, as it seems death begets life in a circle, and with dh's grandma passing, it would be great to have that kind of news, to have a new life beginning.









for dd and db Enjoy the day outside!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
What's up with the raise in the bill anyway? Those credit card companies like to screw people....

Part of why I was so mad was that I remembered the due date wrong by TWO days--so I was late, so they charged a late fee, which caused an overlimit fee. so. mad. evil. credit. card. people.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Phew, CD1! Thank GOD. Actually it started last night, so was yesterday CD1 or is today??

Yesterday.

Quote:

Yeah, I'd say that qualifies as hormonal.
















ugh. hormones. driving. me. mad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
xak, it's so nasty when people are like that. I always speak my mind as well. it's terrible. we took dd to playland at mcd's last week as a reward for good behavior (I know, don't get me started but she loves it there),

*snort* I love McDonald's play place, lol. I DON'T love the other parents who aren't there for their kids to play (it's not like I let her EAT there, except those apple slices--sans caramel). If it weren't for them, there'd be no indoor playgrounds except the mall and the mall isn't nice and contained so I can sit and relax instead of following her around like an overprotective hen. I used to take my nieces there every couple weeks (their mom sent money for them to eat fast food when she didn't have time to get to the store) and one time, someone kept yelling at their kids to stop yelling (and threatening them, of course) and my nieces looked over at me, aware they'd been very loud and I replied to them "It's okay, this is a place for yelling! Have fun!" and they grinned and started shrieking. I felt daggers being stared at the back of my neck, but I refused to look at them. Playgrounds are for playing, *loudly* and happily, not for shuffling fearfully through quietly. *grumble* Sorry your DD is sick, though *hugs* But glad your weather's getting nice, too! Although I don't agree with 'bring on summer', 'summer' in missouri is 90-110 with 80-100% humidity. And sun. I'm allergic to the sun. Yuck. Bring on SPRING, which I adore!! (it's fully in bloom in my backyard, it's quite beautiful--lol, DH was looking outside yesterday, saying it was like a fairytale in our backyard, then I said "okay, let's go out!" and he replied "Aaa! No, look at all that horrid green! It BURNS!" --allergies... lol... he went out anyway, he survived... didn't even swell up like usual)

*Me*: still vaguely crampy and totally hormonal. Keep me away from sappy commercials or I might flood the place. Blah. CD10 my patootie. COME ON CD12!!! I wanted to test this morning. So bad. But if I do, then I have no test for Wednesday, because DH isn't awake early enough to take me to the $ store and gets home after it closes.


----------



## cagnew

Okay... so I was going to go to my doc's appt today, but I just got a + OPK. At least, I think it's +. The result line is def. as dark as the test line, but it's a bit skinnier. I read on peeonastick.com that they consider it a + if at least half the result line is as dark as the test line. So I guess I won't go. I'll just wait and see.

So tempted to try to get pg. I want it so badly... but I am worried that it would result in a m/c because it would be like CD75 that I would O or something like that. Maybe when I call to cancel the appt I can ask the doc what he thinks.

Do you think that if we decided to try, that I could take childrens Robutussin to help thin out the mucus? As of now, I don't have much EWFM at all and I would want to do anythign I could to help it out.


----------



## Bennie45

Thank you for the warm







and







I too have a problem with getting jelious of other pregnant women or big bellies. I am so ready to be in that postion. Our I will have someone say, oh Im just ready for this baby to come out, Its so uncofrtable. I just want to scream,







I do it let me, If its going to let me hold my own little one in my arms. I take the pain, you are soo lucky to have gotten this far. Anyhwo anyone that has had losses know how to get past this feeling??? Lots of







: and


----------



## Kayda's Mom

cagnew,

I would try the robitussins...
can't hurt.


----------



## Bennie45

TayTaysMama : I kept both positives from both losses, fianlly I threw them out, Thinking that I need to move on in a postive outlook. It took me 10 minutes to actually put them in the trash.

ChesapeakeBorn : Girl You need to start being more positive. Think of yourself Farther along in the preg. I fully belive that you need postivie enery for you babe. Good luck to you and lots of stickies. p.s I know how stessful it is. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Ok, quick question. I'm most likely going to ovulate on cycle day 13, since my ovacue predicted it and hasn't been wrong yet and I'm very regular and almost always ovulate on CD13. It's CD11 right now. We BD'd tonight.

So here's my question. Would it be better to BD tomorrow, on CD12, or Tuesday, CD13 in the evening. Or both







I'd hate to miss ovulation. Would it be likely to get prego from BD 2 days before ovulation?

If your partner has normal sperm count then go for it everyday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Phew, CD1! Thank GOD. Actually it started last night, so was yesterday CD1 or is today?? Anyway, I'm just glad that it started so I can go ahead with the HCG next Monday. It means that my cycle was 30-31 days long this time. Not bad. Perhaps it's just my body trying to get back to a Monday AF cycle.

LoL, a "SHOT." Yeah!!

Yeah, I'd say that qualifies as hormonal.









Hon, go to the doctor. Put yourself out of your misery. I'm still really hoping that everything is fine for you!!!!!!

~ Kimberly

I would count CD1 as today if it was last night.

Nothing new here, just can't wait until tomorrow when DH comes home!

PS Chesa: I never had a dark dark line with DS.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

I'm CD16
My cycle is usually 30days.
I am waiting to O.
I haven't had any EWCM yet.
It's thin and slippery.
My temps aren't the most accurate as I just got off night shifts on the weekend and had to take my temps around noon instead of 0630. They are still low...haven't gone up yet.
Doing the dance every 2nd night.
Sooo.....

where's the EWCM?


----------



## 2happymamas




----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















OH YEAH!!!!







:







:







:























For a month that started out so bad for most, it's looking pretty good for so many now. It's so exciting!! Keep them coming!!

Can I be moves to waiting to know? I'm on cd 20. I want to have a similar post in a couple of weeks!!







:


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















Yay!! That's great news.


----------



## heatherh

*Kayda's Mom* - Maybe you're missing it? If you have thin and slippery (would you call it watery? That's fertile, too.), then it's totally possible to have EW that slips out before you even notice it.
*
2happymamas* - WOOHOO!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Part of why I was so mad was that I remembered the due date wrong by TWO days--so I was late, so they charged a late fee, which caused an overlimit fee. so. mad. evil. credit. card. people.

I did this once last year. I was not over limit, but I missed the payment. I thought it was due weeks after it was. They charged me a late fee, and then they raised my rate. It went from 7% to 22%! I was so mad. We called and complained, but they said there was nothing they could do. We had used that card as our primary card for 9 years. We always paid on time. They did not make a lot of money off of us because we typically paid the balance each month. We have not used that card again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Okay... so I was going to go to my doc's appt today, but I just got a + OPK. At least, I think it's +. The result line is def. as dark as the test line, but it's a bit skinnier. I read on peeonastick.com that they consider it a + if at least half the result line is as dark as the test line. So I guess I won't go. I'll just wait and see.

So tempted to try to get pg. I want it so badly... but I am worried that it would result in a m/c because it would be like CD75 that I would O or something like that. Maybe when I call to cancel the appt I can ask the doc what he thinks.

Do you think that if we decided to try, that I could take childrens Robutussin to help thin out the mucus? As of now, I don't have much EWFM at all and I would want to do anythign I could to help it out.

What did the dr say? I would take the robutussin.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I'm CD16
My cycle is usually 30days.
I am waiting to O.
I haven't had any EWCM yet.
It's thin and slippery.
My temps aren't the most accurate as I just got off night shifts on the weekend and had to take my temps around noon instead of 0630. They are still low...haven't gone up yet.
Doing the dance every 2nd night.
Sooo.....

where's the EWCM?

I had the same thing this month. This type of cm can be fertile, but there is definitely a quality difference for me between the two. Last cycle I had so much...I loved it. This month I had one wipe of ewcm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







: What a great month!!!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*Kayda's Mom* - Maybe you're missing it? If you have thin and slippery (would you call it watery? That's fertile, too.), then it's totally possible to have EW that slips out before you even notice it.
*
2happymamas* - WOOHOO!!!
























It's very thin and slippery.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
It's very thin and slippery.

I wouldn't worry, then!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Re: thin and slippery

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I wouldn't worry, then!

Thanks...because....I worry about EVERYTHING now.

I hope my temp goes up in the next day or two!

jeez...never thought I would be discussing CM with people.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!! This is the best news I have heard all day!!! I am soooooo happy for you two!!!!

*corrie*: Did you speak with the doc? I'd think the robitussin would be fine.

*xak*: Yay for maddening hormones!







:

Me: Thanks everyone for reassuring me.... and reminding me to stay positive. That is hard. With my second loss I hoped, I prayed, I imagined everything going well. Then I begged and pleaded and prayed that it would. And it didn't. So I kind of have a hard time staying positive when I am in the situation - because positivity didn't help me with my last 3 pregnancies. The losses trained me to be guarded, scared, and at times numb. But sometimes my realism turns into pessimism and that is when I am so grateful that I have you ladies to help me keep my head up....

*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















Awesome!
And you were worried your timing was off.....*grin*


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.

Yeah! You braved the beta - I'm proud of you!









And I totally hear you on the excessive hunger.







:


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.

Yay, glad you went in! It is just going to keep going up!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


























I am so happy for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 

*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.

I am glad you went in!







: for Wednesday.

*me:* I took a leap of faith and updated my siggy. I have felt nauseous for days (which it seems supper early), but not so much today although I have been trying hard to eat more protein.


----------



## apmama2myboo

OMG congrats 2happymamas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gotta run make some food, but keep these BFP's coming! i wanna be next!!!! but keep them coming!!!!

















































:lov e


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

I love you girls! You are like my cheerleaders. I can do this, I can go get another beta on Wed! Watch out world!

(But I'm still kinda scared....







)


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















CONGRATS!!! Wonderful news!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
It's very thin and slippery.

Sounds fertile to me! you can always add a little extra pre-seed if you are concerned.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!!!! This is the best news I have heard all day!!! I am soooooo happy for you two!!!!

*corrie*: Did you speak with the doc? I'd think the robitussin would be fine.

*xak*: Yay for maddening hormones!







:

Me: Thanks everyone for reassuring me.... and reminding me to stay positive. That is hard. With my second loss I hoped, I prayed, I imagined everything going well. Then I begged and pleaded and prayed that it would. And it didn't. So I kind of have a hard time staying positive when I am in the situation - because positivity didn't help me with my last 3 pregnancies. The losses trained me to be guarded, scared, and at times numb. But sometimes my realism turns into pessimism and that is when I am so grateful that I have you ladies to help me keep my head up....

*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.

Sounds like a good number!

I'm really glad about the BFP's for everyone but is anyone going to be left to hang around with me for next month?


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















Congratulations!







:


----------



## cagnew

Congrats to 2HappyMamas! HH9m!

Kayda's Mom: I am in the same boat. My CM isn't what I have had in the past, though there is some there if I do an internal observation. Been drinking tons of H20, but didn't get out to get the Rpbitussin. E/o is right, slippery is definetly fertile, and thin is better than thick. Hoping our temps goes up tomorrow.

Chesa: Yay!!!!

sarah: Yay for feeling sick!

Elise: I've got my fingers crossed for you. Looks like you, me, skyblue, and Kayda's Mom will be testing around the same time, within a couple days anyway. Provided that I actually O, that is.

Kimberly: Yay for CD1!

Sorry if I missed anyone!

Me: The doctor said it was okay to try, so we BD'd tonight. I keep second-guessing the OPK... was it really as dark as I thought it was? I took another one an hour later and it wasn't quite positive, though VERY close. I took ANOTHER one (I am addicted) a few hours after that and the test line was faint.... I guess the surge could have been over. And I have been doing internal CM observations and have had some fertile mucus, but not what I would like to see. And my cervix is kind of low, although I have never used that as a sign anyway.

So let the games and the obsessing begin. I just hope my temp goes up so I can at least know I O'd for sure.


----------



## 2happymamas

Thanks for all the positive reponses. I was feeling great until the RE's nurse called and said, "Now, 2happymamas. You know it has only been 11 days since your hcg trigger." She said that in theory, the trigger shoould be out in 10 days, but that's only theory. Ugh.

What do you think?


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Thanks for all the positive reponses. I was feeling great until the RE's nurse called and said, "Now, 2happymamas. You know it has only been 11 days since your hcg trigger." She said that in theory, the trigger shoould be out in 10 days, but that's only theory. Ugh.

What do you think?

I googled it, and found that if your RE gives you 10,000 IU, on 10 dpo hcg is no longer at your system. How much of a trigger did you get? Can they do a beta tomorrow? Plus, you know that doctors always think the worst case scenario.







I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Thanks for all the positive reponses. I was feeling great until the RE's nurse called and said, "Now, 2happymamas. You know it has only been 11 days since your hcg trigger." She said that in theory, the trigger shoould be out in 10 days, but that's only theory. Ugh.

What do you think?

So confusing!! I'm still going to give you congratulations, because I believe in your pregnancy!

CONGRATULATIONS!!







:





















:







:







:







:







:







:







:








































































*Corrie*--good luck! What a tough thing to go through. I'm rooting for you!

*Chesa*--wow, that's an awesome number! "At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml. " You sound more like you're at CD16 with that number. That's got to be a good sign! *cheering* Rise, numbers rise! Shoot up for my Chesa friend!! Come on, numbers, double! More than double! Stick, baby, stick! You have a good mama waiting for you!!

*TayTaysMama*--I was stalking your chart and you really look to have O'd the day before FF says you did...

*me*: so I was a bit nauseas today... hmm... if 2happymamas can get their BFP at 10DPO... surely I can get mine at 11? (waiting until 12 is best... waaaah--that's TWO days!! How can I wait? what if it's negative? OMG, freakout!)


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 























































CONGRATS!!!!! Have a H&H 9 months!!!!! I am so excited. This is the best news I got all day!







:







:







:







:

































































jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kelly, Jenn, Sarah -















CONGRATS on your BFPs! Wishing you each a wonderful pregnancy.







:







:







:







:






























Kimberly - glad that your pd found you so you can get your testing done!

Chesa - I really think that this is a STICKY baby for you! Those numbers are awesome. Double, double double.
Just believe! I am praying and believing for you mama!

Amydoula - Thinking of you!

Xak - hoping for a BFP for you too!

Spring has sprung a lot of BFPs here! How exciting!!!! Lots of holiday babes to snuggle - I just love it!

:group hug to anyone who needs it. I know that ttc and the TWW are ROUGH!!!!! And waiting to ttc is hard too!

Take care ladies!








Jen


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















WOOT!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
jeez...never thought I would be discussing CM with people.

LoL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: Thanks everyone for reassuring me.... and reminding me to stay positive. That is hard. With my second loss I hoped, I prayed, I imagined everything going well. Then I begged and pleaded and prayed that it would. And it didn't. So I kind of have a hard time staying positive when I am in the situation - because positivity didn't help me with my last 3 pregnancies. The losses trained me to be guarded, scared, and at times numb. But sometimes my realism turns into pessimism and that is when I am so grateful that I have you ladies to help me keep my head up....

*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.

Chesa, I can certainly relate to what you posted above. It really sucks - that innocence that we have lost . . . But I really do hope that everything goes super smooth for you.







s!!

I'm nursing a migraine. Still have some work to get done tonight, but looking at this screen hurts.

Wow, what a BFP week it has been. AWESOME. I hope and pray that all of you have wonderful healthy pregnancies and babies!







:


----------



## DreamWeaver

holy molly, I've been away for 3 days and no way am I going to catch up!

Congratulations to the BFP's!!!
And







for all who needs it.
and to those waiting:







:

Kim, hugs to you... glad AF arrived!! I am so so so sorry for your friend in the yahoogroup... it is horrible. I cannot even imagine... ...

I just also want others here to know that namaste_mom's mother passed away suddenly. she will be offline for a while and did not want pple to worry. of course, this is very hard for her... ...







your thots appreciated...

me: just constant bad mood, low, low low. I try to pull out of it but keep getting sucked back.







: also, I don't seem to have O'ed this month? I was supposed to O Sunday but my typical signs were just not there, WTH??!!








I am just so sick of all this, I think I am going to get into an angry phase already...


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* - I think that nurse is a big, fat party pooper! Ignore her.

*xakana* -







: Hopin' hopin' hopin'...

*DreamWeaver* -









Thinking of you, *namaste_mom*.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*me:* I took a leap of faith and updated my siggy. I have felt nauseous for days (which it seems supper early), but not so much today although I have been trying hard to eat more protein.

I love the new siggy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Me: The doctor said it was okay to try, so we BD'd tonight. I keep second-guessing the OPK... was it really as dark as I thought it was? I took another one an hour later and it wasn't quite positive, though VERY close. I took ANOTHER one (I am addicted) a few hours after that and the test line was faint.... I guess the surge could have been over. And I have been doing internal CM observations and have had some fertile mucus, but not what I would like to see. And my cervix is kind of low, although I have never used that as a sign anyway.

So let the games and the obsessing begin. I just hope my temp goes up so I can at least know I O'd for sure.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Thanks for all the positive reponses. I was feeling great until the RE's nurse called and said, "Now, 2happymamas. You know it has only been 11 days since your hcg trigger." She said that in theory, the trigger shoould be out in 10 days, but that's only theory. Ugh.

What do you think?









Have you tested before at 11dp IUI and gotten a negative result?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: so I was a bit nauseas today... hmm... if 2happymamas can get their BFP at 10DPO... surely I can get mine at 11? (waiting until 12 is best... waaaah--that's TWO days!! How can I wait? what if it's negative? OMG, freakout!)









: Just one more day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm nursing a migraine. Still have some work to get done tonight, but looking at this screen hurts.

I hope your headache is better today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
me: just constant bad mood, low, low low. I try to pull out of it but keep getting sucked back.







: also, I don't seem to have O'ed this month? I was supposed to O Sunday but my typical signs were just not there, WTH??!!








I am just so sick of all this, I think I am going to get into an angry phase already...











*namaste_mom*,







I am so sorry about your mother. I will think of you in the light of love and peace.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chesa*--wow, that's an awesome number! "At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml. " You sound more like you're at CD16 with that number. That's got to be a good sign! *cheering* Rise, numbers rise! Shoot up for my Chesa friend!! Come on, numbers, double! More than double! Stick, baby, stick! You have a good mama waiting for you!!

Really?! It is?! The RE said it was pretty good, so the number is actually more than pretty good?! Oh, you made me absolutely giddy with that post, Xak! Thank you so much for your cheers and warm wishes! Right back at you, girl!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Chesa - I really think that this is a STICKY baby for you! Those numbers are awesome. Double, double double.
Just believe! I am praying and believing for you mama!

I am feelin' the love! Thanks, Jen!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm nursing a migraine. Still have some work to get done tonight, but looking at this screen hurts.

Oh, migraines are so rough. I really hope it goes away soon for you. Have you tried the HeadOn sticks for migraines? I have found that they really help...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I just also want others here to know that namaste_mom's mother passed away suddenly. she will be offline for a while and did not want pple to worry. of course, this is very hard for her... ...







your thots appreciated...

me: just constant bad mood, low, low low. I try to pull out of it but keep getting sucked back.







: also, I don't seem to have O'ed this month? I was supposed to O Sunday but my typical signs were just not there, WTH??!!








I am just so sick of all this, I think I am going to get into an angry phase already...

Oh, dear. We are thinking of you *Namaste*. Sending you lots of love.

*DreamWeaver*: Maybe you should just let yourself feel it, allow yourself to get really low, don't fight it. Come here and vent and rant and get it all out of your system. It is a frustrating journey and we are here for you.


----------



## 2happymamas

The RE nurse may have been right. When I tested yesterday, I used urine that was only 3 hours old and was not FMU. As in, I peed at 12:30 in the toliet and then at 3:30 on a stick. I POAS again later that day two and a half hours later.

I used FMU this morning and the line is lighter that yesterday.









I have no idea. Am I pregant? Not pregnant? I have a bloodtest Friday.


----------



## cagnew

2mamas: I hope it turns out well! Even if the BFP was a result of the remaining HCG, that doesn't mean you aren't pg. It's still on the early side, right?

Namaste: I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts/prayers.

kimberly: Migraines stink (understatement). I got them for the first time when I was pg with dd. I didn't even know that that was what they were (for some reason I thought migraines made you puke when you had them, and I wasn't puking). Anyway, putting a damp heating pad on my face in the dark helped a bit for me... of course, I wasn't working at the time.

dreamweaver: I think Chesa has a good suggestion- don't fight it and just let yourself feel. Maybe a couple days on the bottom will help.

xakana: You can do it! If you tested early, would a BFN totally destroy you... yeah, I know, I'm an evil temptress.

amy: Don't worry. We will ALL get off of this forum (or is it called a thread?)!

me: My temp was up this morning (97 is high for me) so I think I MIGHT have O'd. I think that gives us a decent chance this cycle. Still, we will try again this eveing, just be sure. I wish I could shake the fear of getting pg. It's like it's always lurking in my mind somewhere, trying to kill the hope of another pregnancy. I know the doctor said it was okay even though it's cd77, but I'm still nervous. Oh well!

*looking down at my nether-regions* "Hey Little Swimmers... I hope you are having an Egg for breakfast!"


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
The RE nurse may have been right. When I tested yesterday, I used urine that was only 3 hours old and was not FMU. As in, I peed at 12:30 in the toliet and then at 3:30 on a stick. I POAS again later that day two and a half hours later.

I used FMU this morning and the line is lighter that yesterday.









I have no idea. Am I pregant? Not pregnant? I have a bloodtest Friday.
















:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
me: My temp was up this morning (97 is high for me) so I think I MIGHT have O'd. I think that gives us a decent chance this cycle. Still, we will try again this eveing, just be sure. I wish I could shake the fear of getting pg. It's like it's always lurking in my mind somewhere, trying to kill the hope of another pregnancy. I know the doctor said it was okay even though it's cd77, but I'm still nervous. Oh well!

*looking down at my nether-regions* "Hey Little Swimmers... I hope you are having an Egg for breakfast!"























:

*me:* I am obsessing over not knowing what is going on. I started temping about a week ago. I thought that I O'd around cd20 at that point, but I was not entirely convinced. In the past I O'd around cd18, so it would have been somewhat typical. Then I had really strong O pain at cd26 that lasted more in line with my typical behavior after O. I assumed that actually O'd then, and I even had one toilet paper wipe of ewcm. Sex drive was low though, which is unusual for O. I had a temp drop on cd27, but it was also very cold in our room that night. If I had O'd that day then my temps should have been above the cover line right away, but they are not. They right around the same as before. This could be a mistake on my part because I do have some night waking, but I do not get out of bed. I usually wake, change positions, go back to sleep within a thirty seconds. Now I am thinking that maybe I did O back on cd20, and I had an implantation drop at cd27. I do not have temps for the whole cycle, so who knows. I have never had so much trouble figuring out what is going on. It is stressing me out. Here is a link to my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205ef9.


----------



## starkyld

I scheduled an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist for May 5th to have my history reviewed and to look into my hormone levels. My midwives are supportive of this but seem to think that they won't find anything. I think that they're probably right, but I would feel more secure going into my next pregnancy after having checked to make sure that I seem like I can sustain it.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


































congrats! I had a good feeling about you.







: about Fri's test.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I'm really glad about the BFP's for everyone but is anyone going to be left to hang around with me for next month?









Yeah, this is how I'm feeling. It's been 9m since my m/c. I've seen many come and go, some come back and go again. I've started to go over to the infertility section.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















Keeping ym fingers crossed for you! Some people don't test well with FMU, and get a better positive later in the day. I would keep testing and see if the line is still there in 2 days. If it is, then it is probably a real BFP!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: Thanks everyone for reassuring me.... and reminding me to stay positive. That is hard. With my second loss I hoped, I prayed, I imagined everything going well. Then I begged and pleaded and prayed that it would. And it didn't. So I kind of have a hard time staying positive when I am in the situation - because positivity didn't help me with my last 3 pregnancies. The losses trained me to be guarded, scared, and at times numb. But sometimes my realism turns into pessimism and that is when I am so grateful that I have you ladies to help me keep my head up....

*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.









I'm so glad you went for the bloodwork. Did they test progesterone too? Praying for your numbers to double by wednesday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
is anyone going to be left to hang around with me for next month?









I'll be here







For at least 3 more months till we are TTC again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I scheduled an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist for May 5th to have my history reviewed and to look into my hormone levels. My midwives are supportive of this but seem to think that they won't find anything. I think that they're probably right, but I would feel more secure going into my next pregnancy after having checked to make sure that I seem like I can sustain it.









Totally understand the need for reassurance before TTC.

If I missed any BFPs, I'm sorry. But congrats to everyone that caught that egg this month!

Me - I'm feeling a ton better mentally the past few days. The weather was gorgeous in PA and being able to open all the windows and doors and let in the sunlight and fresh air made a huge difference in my mood. DD has a cold, so thats been annoying (not her, just the runny nose and boogers all day long is annoying, lol).

Of course, being that we are not TTC this month I have more EWCM than I know what to do with, lol. If I didn't know what it was I'd be grossed out, lol, instead I'm going "Damn, I'm missing a good O here!" Watch, in 3 months I'll have none









I've been trying to stick to my weight watchers, so far I've been doing just ok. We'll see tomorrow when I weigh in if I lost anything. I'm also planning to declutter this week. There is just too much stuff in this apartment, and its making me feel VERY closed in and cramped. I've decided we need to symplify, lol.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
*looking down at my nether-regions* "Hey Little Swimmers... I hope you are having an Egg for breakfast!"











I got my thyroid tested Friday and now my TSH is *too low*, so we're dropping my dose and testing again in a few weeks. Bizarre...


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I scheduled an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist for May 5th to have my history reviewed and to look into my hormone levels. My midwives are supportive of this but seem to think that they won't find anything. I think that they're probably right, but I would feel more secure going into my next pregnancy after having checked to make sure that I seem like I can sustain it.

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - I'm feeling a ton better mentally the past few days. The weather was gorgeous in PA and being able to open all the windows and doors and let in the sunlight and fresh air made a huge difference in my mood. DD has a cold, so thats been annoying (not her, just the runny nose and boogers all day long is annoying, lol).

Of course, being that we are not TTC this month I have more EWCM than I know what to do with, lol. If I didn't know what it was I'd be grossed out, lol, instead I'm going "Damn, I'm missing a good O here!" Watch, in 3 months I'll have none









I've been trying to stick to my weight watchers, so far I've been doing just ok. We'll see tomorrow when I weigh in if I lost anything. I'm also planning to declutter this week. There is just too much stuff in this apartment, and its making me feel VERY closed in and cramped. I've decided we need to symplify, lol.

Sorry your dd is sick, but hurray for spring! We have had our windows open, and it has been wonderful.

I hope you have lots of ewcm in 3 months.

I love decluttering. I go through our house about four times a year to really downsize, but I do weekly checks too. We do not have a lot of stuff, but it is amazing how much we still have.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I got my thyroid tested Friday and now my TSH is *too low*, so we're dropping my dose and testing again in a few weeks. Bizarre...

The same thing happened to my mil. It was a little high that much too low and now a little low. They cannot seem to get the dosage right.


----------



## TayTaysMama

You guys have been busy posting this past day and it took me awhile to catch up. LOL

NamasteMom~ I am so sorry to hear about your mom.









Congrats to any BFP's that I have missed. And sending lots of sticky baby dust to those that are still unsure of what is happening.

There have been so many BFP's this month. I really hope I get to be one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

*TayTaysMama*--I was stalking your chart and you really look to have O'd the day before FF says you did...


Ya think??? I had O cramps both days so I had no clue. I had taken an OPK on Monday that had a line but definitely not a positive but the ones I took after that were negative for sure. I don't know! LOL At least we DTD both of those days! My allergies are kicking my butt, I keep hoping that all of this sinus congestion is a good sign because I am like this the whole beginning of my pregnancies. I am SOOO trying to not obsess or even think about it. Not all that easy when everyone in my life knows my cycle and they all keep asking me when I am testing and how I am feeling. ugh.


----------



## Bennie45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















Congrats!!!!





















:




























Now only if I could get a BFP. Can I borrow you stikies and BDust







Just teasing.


----------



## Bennie45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I'm CD16
My cycle is usually 30days.
I am waiting to O.
I haven't had any EWCM yet.
It's thin and slippery.
My temps aren't the most accurate as I just got off night shifts on the weekend and had to take my temps around noon instead of 0630. They are still low...haven't gone up yet.
Doing the dance every 2nd night.
Sooo.....

where's the EWCM?

Sweetheart, When its streachy and watery It mans that you are fertile. I think that everyone should read "Taking charge of your fertility" its a great book on how to read your cm and your cervix. Without having to use perdictors. So as they say in the book stop playing witht eh cm and find your sinifcant other and have some fun.


----------



## cagnew

Bliss: It looks like you O'd on CD27 or 28, but it could be implantation, like you said.... Can't tell without the temps. Why did you think you O'd around cd20? I know it is possible to still have fertile-type mucus even after O, so cd26 could have just been that. And maybe the O pain you thought you felt was something else going on.... LOL. I guess I don't know what I am talking about. If it were me, I would test based on cd20 being O. If negative and no period, test again based on cd28. Either way, it looks like something definetly happened. Hopefully it was implantation!


----------



## cagnew

Top of the page dance!!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Bliss: It looks like you O'd on CD27 or 28, but it could be implantation, like you said.... Can't tell without the temps. Why did you think you O'd around cd20? I know it is possible to still have fertile-type mucus even after O, so cd26 could have just been that. And maybe the O pain you thought you felt was something else going on.... LOL. I guess I don't know what I am talking about. If it were me, I would test based on cd20 being O. If negative and no period, test again based on cd28. Either way, it looks like something definetly happened. Hopefully it was implantation!

I know, all the temps would be ideal. Starting on cd14 I had increased sexual desire and some O pain. It was very short lived, so I was very suspicious. On cd20 again I had increased desire and O pain. The O pain was stronger then the first time, but not as strong or long as usual. Also cm both times was lacking...wet and slippery, but not abundant or ew (which I do usually have). Again, I was suspicious. Then on cd26 I had really strong O pain that lasted for a few days (usual), one wipe of ewcm, but no sexual desire.








: Things have always been very clear...even the last cycle (the first after the miscarriage). The only reason I even started temping was because how weird this cycle was going. I am still taking the vitex. I am going to do some muscle testing when dh comes home to see if I still need it. After I came off of birth control pills (10 years ago) I had some difficulty ovulating, and I took a pituitary supplement. Perhaps I should check for that too. I am so annoyed! I definitely think I am in the 2ww now, but I have no idea where I am in it.

I just looked around to see if it is possible to feel ovulation pain without actually ovulating, and sadly it is. I guess you could gear up to ovulate and then not actually do it. I am just worrying myself and getting really concerned.


----------



## apmama2myboo

namastemom, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope she didn't suffer.

everyone else, keep up the bfp's, you all give me hope. and don't worry, i'm still here and plan to stay here a while, so nobody will be alone as long as I"m around


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
xakana: You can do it! If you tested early, would a BFN totally destroy you... yeah, I know, I'm an evil temptress.

lol, I won't be able to go buy another test until Saturday at the earliest if it's a BFN--and not be able to test until SUNDAY. I can wait until tomorrow with those hanging over me. Besides, if it's negative tomorrow, I know I'm out of the running.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have no idea. Am I pregant? Not pregnant? I have a bloodtest Friday.

I don't know either, but I hope you are! My BFP that sucked the dye out of the control side it was so strong (I was 2 months pregnant with Lilly) was in the evening when DH got home from work. Most definitely _not_ FMU.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I do not have temps for the whole cycle, so who knows. I have never had so much trouble figuring out what is going on. It is stressing me out. Here is a link to my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205ef9.

Wow, I can't tell at all. But like PP said, SOMEthing is definitely going on. Hopefully, that something is a baby. We'll see in a while! I agree with testing like you O'd on CD20 and then if it's negative, assume it was CD27 and test again a week later.

Namaste Mom--I'm so sorry. Healing thoughts to you.

*Me*: feeling like AF is coming, we'll see tomorrow. I was nauseas yesterday, but it could have been something I ate. I'm starving right now, so I'm going to go inhale the fridge. And then some of the chocolate sitting on top of the fridge.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 

me: My temp was up this morning (97 is high for me) so I think I MIGHT have O'd. I think that gives us a decent chance this cycle. Still, we will try again this eveing, just be sure. I wish I could shake the fear of getting pg. It's like it's always lurking in my mind somewhere, trying to kill the hope of another pregnancy. I know the doctor said it was okay even though it's cd77, but I'm still nervous. Oh well!

*looking down at my nether-regions* "Hey Little Swimmers... I hope you are having an Egg for breakfast!"

This seriously cracked me up!
Go swimmers!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 















congrats! I had a good feeling about you.







: about Fri's test.

Yeah, this is how I'm feeling. It's been 9m since my m/c. I've seen many come and go, some come back and go again. I've started to go over to the infertility section.

Yes, I have never had an easy time of it when it comes to fertility so it just gets sad after awhile. Before DS I got pregnant right away m/c at 7 weeks and then took 13 MONTHS to get pregnant again. With this last m/c it took us 3 months to get pregnant, then m/c at just shy of 12 weeks and now waiting to get pregnant again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Keeping ym fingers crossed for you! Some people don't test well with FMU, and get a better positive later in the day. I would keep testing and see if the line is still there in 2 days. If it is, then it is probably a real BFP!








I'm so glad you went for the bloodwork. Did they test progesterone too? Praying for your numbers to double by wednesday!

I'll be here







For at least 3 more months till we are TTC again.








Totally understand the need for reassurance before TTC.

If I missed any BFPs, I'm sorry. But congrats to everyone that caught that egg this month!

Me - I'm feeling a ton better mentally the past few days. The weather was gorgeous in PA and being able to open all the windows and doors and let in the sunlight and fresh air made a huge difference in my mood. DD has a cold, so thats been annoying (not her, just the runny nose and boogers all day long is annoying, lol).

Of course, being that we are not TTC this month I have more EWCM than I know what to do with, lol. If I didn't know what it was I'd be grossed out, lol, instead I'm going "Damn, I'm missing a good O here!" Watch, in 3 months I'll have none









I've been trying to stick to my weight watchers, so far I've been doing just ok. We'll see tomorrow when I weigh in if I lost anything. I'm also planning to declutter this week. There is just too much stuff in this apartment, and its making me feel VERY closed in and cramped. I've decided we need to symplify, lol.

Glad I will have you to hang out with! Good luck with the diet, I hope it works the way you want.

*Namaste* So very sorry for the loss of your mom!

Me: Can't WAIT for 5pm EST. That is when DH is to arrive home. Counting the minutes...


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
*looking down at my nether-regions* "Hey Little Swimmers... I hope you are having an Egg for breakfast!"

::SNORT!!!::









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I just also want others here to know that namaste_mom's mother passed away suddenly. she will be offline for a while and did not want pple to worry. of course, this is very hard for her... ...







your thots appreciated...

me: just constant bad mood, low, low low. I try to pull out of it but keep getting sucked back.







: also, I don't seem to have O'ed this month? I was supposed to O Sunday but my typical signs were just not there, WTH??!!








I am just so sick of all this, I think I am going to get into an angry phase already...

Thanks for letting us know about Namaste.
Sorry you're continuing to feel sucked back done. Me too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have no idea. Am I pregant? Not pregnant? I have a bloodtest Friday.

Crap, this waiting is just maddening, eh? I sure hope you get your for sure BFP on Friday. Waiting on pins and needles for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I scheduled an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist for May 5th to have my history reviewed and to look into my hormone levels. My midwives are supportive of this but seem to think that they won't find anything. I think that they're probably right, but I would feel more secure going into my next pregnancy after having checked to make sure that I seem like I can sustain it.

Sounds like a good idea. Nothing wrong with being proactive. My midwife is also very supportive of my medical needs. Doesn't seem like there'll be any conflict there from her perspective.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Yeah, this is how I'm feeling. It's been 9m since my m/c. I've seen many come and go, some come back and go again. I've started to go over to the infertility section.

Chel, ::sniff:: :







:: yeah it's tough no matter what the circumstances are. I too have visited the IF section some lately. E me if you want to "chat."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: feeling like AF is coming, we'll see tomorrow. I was nauseas yesterday, but it could have been something I ate. I'm starving right now, so I'm going to go inhale the fridge. And then some of the chocolate sitting on top of the fridge.

Hoping it's just implantation!

Me - running around like a crazy person as usual. Actually, I was just randomly free the past 2 hours. It was so super NICE!


----------



## happylemon

*namaste* I am sorry to hear about your Mom









*DreamWeaver*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
me: My temp was up this morning (97 is high for me) so I think I MIGHT have O'd. I think that gives us a decent chance this cycle. Still, we will try again this eveing, just be sure. I wish I could shake the fear of getting pg. It's like it's always lurking in my mind somewhere, trying to kill the hope of another pregnancy. I know the doctor said it was okay even though it's cd77, but I'm still nervous. Oh well!

*looking down at my nether-regions* "Hey Little Swimmers... I hope you are having an Egg for breakfast!"









and







I hope you caught this eggy and that it is a sticky one

*labortrials* I hope your headache goes away soon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
The RE nurse may have been right. When I tested yesterday, I used urine that was only 3 hours old and was not FMU. As in, I peed at 12:30 in the toliet and then at 3:30 on a stick. I POAS again later that day two and a half hours later.

I used FMU this morning and the line is lighter that yesterday.









I have no idea. Am I pregant? Not pregnant? I have a bloodtest Friday.

How frustrating.







: for friday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 

*me:* I am obsessing over not knowing what is going on. I started temping about a week ago. I thought that I O'd around cd20 at that point, but I was not entirely convinced. In the past I O'd around cd18, so it would have been somewhat typical. Then I had really strong O pain at cd26 that lasted more in line with my typical behavior after O. I assumed that actually O'd then, and I even had one toilet paper wipe of ewcm. Sex drive was low though, which is unusual for O. I had a temp drop on cd27, but it was also very cold in our room that night. If I had O'd that day then my temps should have been above the cover line right away, but they are not. They right around the same as before. This could be a mistake on my part because I do have some night waking, but I do not get out of bed. I usually wake, change positions, go back to sleep within a thirty seconds. Now I am thinking that maybe I did O back on cd20, and I had an implantation drop at cd27. I do not have temps for the whole cycle, so who knows. I have never had so much trouble figuring out what is going on. It is stressing me out. Here is a link to my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205ef9.

It is hard to tell without the temps, hopefully you will see a bfp soon to ease your mind.

*ScootchsMom* I am glad you are feeling a little better. Hopefully the EWCM will stick around for a couple more months. It does frustrate me that some months I have gobs of it and some none at all!

*me:* I keep going between excitement and terror. I wish there was a window in my belly. I could always call the doctors office for blood work... I just don't know.


----------



## jaclyn7

to Namaste








to 2happymamas








to cagnew








: to Chesapeake








to everyone, you are all in my thoughts

Me: When I finally think my cycles is returning to normal. My 2 periods have been okay, the timing has been okay (about 30 days a tad longer, but not by much), but I never had the upswing of hormones or sexual drive until this weekend














. I'm taking it day by day in terms of when to try, but sooner rather than later is a whole heckuva lot more appealing right now. So fall is still the time frame if I can get healthy enough.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: feeling like AF is coming, we'll see tomorrow. I was nauseas yesterday, but it could have been something I ate. I'm starving right now, so I'm going to go inhale the fridge. And then some of the chocolate sitting on top of the fridge.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: Can't WAIT for 5pm EST. That is when DH is to arrive home. Counting the minutes...

I know when dh is away every second on that last day seems to drag on...I hope it goes by quickly for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*me:* I keep going between excitement and terror. I wish there was a window in my belly. I could always call the doctors office for blood work... I just don't know.

I wish we all had a window in our bellies! Call if it would put your mind at ease.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
Me: When I finally think my cycles is returning to normal. My 2 periods have been okay, the timing has been okay (about 30 days a tad longer, but not by much), but I never had the upswing of hormones or sexual drive until this weekend














. I'm taking it day by day in terms of when to try, but sooner rather than later is a whole heckuva lot more appealing right now. So fall is still the time frame if I can get healthy enough.

It is great that things are going back to normal.

*me:* The furniture I have been eying since the day after we lost our little one just went on super duper sale. It was like 20% off before, but now it is 50%. We are planning on going tonight to get it. After the bathroom this will be the last of our savings...sort of stupid to spend it all, but I don't care. It is going to be so nice!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 


















I'm so happy for you! Hope it IS a BFP and not left over stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Today's beta hCG*: 263 at 15 DPO.
We'll see what it is on Wednesday. In the meantime I am enjoying the fatigue, nausea, excessive hunger, and sore bbs.

Awesome for the sick and preggie feelings. Glad that your hcg levels are elevating!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*me:* I took a leap of faith and updated my siggy. I have felt nauseous for days (which it seems supper early), but not so much today although I have been trying hard to eat more protein.

Congrats to you too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I'll be here







For at least 3 more months till we are TTC again.

I'll be here for another cycle before we start trying again too. So at least it will be you, me and *AMY*!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 














:







:






















:

*me:* I am obsessing over not knowing what is going on. I started temping about a week ago. I thought that I O'd around cd20 at that point, but I was not entirely convinced. In the past I O'd around cd18, so it would have been somewhat typical. Then I had really strong O pain at cd26 that lasted more in line with my typical behavior after O. I assumed that actually O'd then, and I even had one toilet paper wipe of ewcm. Sex drive was low though, which is unusual for O. I had a temp drop on cd27, but it was also very cold in our room that night. If I had O'd that day then my temps should have been above the cover line right away, but they are not. They right around the same as before. This could be a mistake on my part because I do have some night waking, but I do not get out of bed. I usually wake, change positions, go back to sleep within a thirty seconds. Now I am thinking that maybe I did O back on cd20, and I had an implantation drop at cd27. I do not have temps for the whole cycle, so who knows. I have never had so much trouble figuring out what is going on. It is stressing me out. Here is a link to my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/205ef9.

I'm no expert but maybe you had the big O on CD27.

I'm p*ssed.....waiting for my temp to go up so I know for sure I O'd. I work shift work and my temps haven't been the greatest.
This morning I got home from work around 3:15 a.m. and it took me quite a while to fall asleep and then I got up at 6 when my LO got up.
Tonight I will get a normal night of sleep as I am not working tomorrow.
*praying* for a rise in temp in the morning.
DH has been so postive. The other day I was all stressed about CM and without being too TMI...DH comes home from work and says that he noticed a difference in that dept. Gee thanks...maybe next time mention it to me so I don't have my hands up my crotch all day checking...LOL Oh how my life has changed and the things DH and I discusss...LOL


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I know, all the temps would be ideal. Starting on cd14 I had increased sexual desire and some O pain. It was very short lived, so I was very suspicious. On cd20 again I had increased desire and O pain. The O pain was stronger then the first time, but not as strong or long as usual. Also cm both times was lacking...wet and slippery, but not abundant or ew (which I do usually have). Again, I was suspicious. Then on cd26 I had really strong O pain that lasted for a few days (usual), one wipe of ewcm, but no sexual desire.








: Things have always been very clear...even the last cycle (the first after the miscarriage). The only reason I even started temping was because how weird this cycle was going. I am still taking the vitex. I am going to do some muscle testing when dh comes home to see if I still need it. After I came off of birth control pills (10 years ago) I had some difficulty ovulating, and I took a pituitary supplement. Perhaps I should check for that too. I am so annoyed! I definitely think I am in the 2ww now, but I have no idea where I am in it.

I just looked around to see if it is possible to feel ovulation pain without actually ovulating, and sadly it is. I guess you could gear up to ovulate and then not actually do it. I am just worrying myself and getting really concerned.









I know how frustrating it can be - I have been exactly where you are. It sounds like your body is having a hard time reaching an estrogen threshold so that you can ovulate. Each attempt may bring a brief temp change (like a drop), patches of EWCM, even a change in cervical position or sex drive. You start to O, but if the threshold has not yet been met, your body can't continue. This often happens if you have a low BMI or if your LH:FSH ratio is elevated (not necessarily related to BMI). Vitex really wonked my cycles out, but it has been helpful for other people. The good news is that, if this is what is going on, then there are several things you can do to correct it! An RE would really be able to shine some light on the situation.


----------



## 2happymamas

I bought 3 $1 tests on Saturday. 3 FRER's yesterday. 4 $1 tests today. 3 FRER's today. And nobody better try to stop me. I am on a roll! And I scheduled my bloodtest for 7am Friday morning (that's when they open)!!!! It is written as STAT and I should have my results within 2-3 hours.

I tested this morning on a FRER and got a very faint positive. I tested this afternoon on a $1 test and got another faint positive. I just peed again (3rd today) on a FRER and had a very faint postive again at 10DPIUI and 12 DPHCG.

I am driving myself nuts here. Pregnant or trigger, pregnant or trigger? Ugh. I either want the line to get darker or for tomorrow to be Friday so I can get the bloodtest.

The line getting dark tomorrow would be awesome because it is DW's 36th birthday!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







:

I know when dh is away every second on that last day seems to drag on...I hope it goes by quickly for you!

I wish we all had a window in our bellies! Call if it would put your mind at ease.

It is great that things are going back to normal.

*me:* The furniture I have been eying since the day after we lost our little one just went on super duper sale. It was like 20% off before, but now it is 50%. We are planning on going tonight to get it. After the bathroom this will be the last of our savings...sort of stupid to spend it all, but I don't care. It is going to be so nice!

Happy Shopping!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm so happy for you! Hope it IS a BFP and not left over stuff.

Awesome for the sick and preggie feelings. Glad that your hcg levels are elevating!

Congrats to you too!

I'll be here for another cycle before we start trying again too. So at least it will be you, me and *AMY*!

The three of us it is.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I bought 3 $1 tests on Saturday. 3 FRER's yesterday. 4 $1 tests today. 3 FRER's today. And nobody better try to stop me. I am on a roll! And I scheduled my bloodtest for 7am Friday morning (that's when they open)!!!! It is written as STAT and I should have my results within 2-3 hours.

I tested this morning on a FRER and got a very faint positive. I tested this afternoon on a $1 test and got another faint positive. I just peed again (3rd today) on a FRER and had a very faint postive again at 10DPIUI and 12 DPHCG.

I am driving myself nuts here. Pregnant or trigger, pregnant or trigger? Ugh. I either want the line to get darker or for tomorrow to be Friday so I can get the bloodtest.

The line getting dark tomorrow would be awesome because it is DW's 36th birthday!

I so hope it is that you are pregnant!

Me: DH is home!! I'm on cloud nine. We got to spend a couple of hours together but he is so jet lagged he had to go to bed early. Poor guy.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: DH is home!! I'm on cloud nine. We got to spend a couple of hours together but he is so jet lagged he had to go to bed early. Poor guy.

Aww, I'm sorry that you only got a couple hours, but glad he's home!

*2happymamas*--







REGGER PREGGER PREGGER!!!


----------



## labortrials

:







:







:
I'm here for the long haul. I'm planning on being out of town during June & July, so BDing won't be possible, and I don't want to start a pregnancy from out of town given the past year. Strange that when I was pregnant with DD, I was living out of town (away on a gig) for most of the 1st trimester.

So, I'll be hanging out knitting and crocheting away until we can BD (hopefully) in August.

I received my OB records in the mail today. Totally depressing. Doesn't look like a lupus anticoagulant bleeding issue though that doesn't completely rule out clotting disorders and other manifestations of thrombophilia. Ugh. Just wish I knew what the heck is going on.

I did see the report from the last ultrasound I had. Evidently the yolk sac was abnormally sized which is usually a sign of a destined-to-fail pregnancy. Sigh.

I wish I could be put in a freezer for a while. I'd just like to be able to forget what has happened to me for a long time. A really REALLY long time. I wake up in the middle of the night every night and pregnancy loss always crosses my mind. I wish I could shut it off. Freeze it out. Something. Anything.







:


----------



## 2happymamas

Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

We're having a baby! Only one reason why the line would be getting darker!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I'm p*ssed.....waiting for my temp to go up so I know for sure I O'd. I work shift work and my temps haven't been the greatest.
This morning I got home from work around 3:15 a.m. and it took me quite a while to fall asleep and then I got up at 6 when my LO got up.
Tonight I will get a normal night of sleep as I am not working tomorrow.
*praying* for a rise in temp in the morning.
DH has been so postive. The other day I was all stressed about CM and without being too TMI...DH comes home from work and says that he noticed a difference in that dept. Gee thanks...maybe next time mention it to me so I don't have my hands up my crotch all day checking...LOL Oh how my life has changed and the things DH and I discusss...LOL









I hope you got your temp increase.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 







I know how frustrating it can be - I have been exactly where you are. It sounds like your body is having a hard time reaching an estrogen threshold so that you can ovulate. Each attempt may bring a brief temp change (like a drop), patches of EWCM, even a change in cervical position or sex drive. You start to O, but if the threshold has not yet been met, your body can't continue. This often happens if you have a low BMI or if your LH:FSH ratio is elevated (not necessarily related to BMI). Vitex really wonked my cycles out, but it has been helpful for other people. The good news is that, if this is what is going on, then there are several things you can do to correct it! An RE would really be able to shine some light on the situation.









Thank you! I will keep that in mind for the future. At this point I think that my body is just trying to get back to normal from the pregnancy. I have only had one AF since then, so I think things are just working themselves out. If this continues to be a concern I will definitely consider visiting a healthcare provider.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I am driving myself nuts here. Pregnant or trigger, pregnant or trigger? Ugh. I either want the line to get darker or for tomorrow to be Friday so I can get the bloodtest.

The line getting dark tomorrow would be awesome because it is DW's 36th birthday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.



Yay!







:







: Happy Birthday DW!







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: DH is home!! I'm on cloud nine. We got to spend a couple of hours together but he is so jet lagged he had to go to bed early. Poor guy.

Welcome home dh!

*labortrials*,









*me:* Thank you so much everyone for the support. I really appreciate it. I had such a bad headache last night that I went to bed at 7:30. I slept decent. Dh and ds are getting me breakfast now.







My temp is up today, and FF gave me crosshairs for cd27. I really think I did O that day. We had one day of good timing, but that was it...hopefully we can still get a baby out of it. We ordered the furniture last night too. It is coming on Tuesday. I have been talking with a good friend (an interior decorator due any day now with her first) about color schemes. I am so excited about that. I have a therapy appt today. I am looking forward to that. I hope everyone here has a great day!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

I hope Friday comes quick for you so you can get your blood tested.
To me it sounds like you are getting positive tests. I know how much waiting sucks (aren't we always waiting for something on here?). I am impatient when it comes to this so I really agonize. I feel for you.
Rememember that we are all here in your cheering section. I hope DW get's the great news for her 36th birthay


----------



## cagnew

I am CRANKY this morning. DD is sick AGAIN. I can't believe it. I do everything right- wash her hands, use a cart cover at the store, keep her away from sick people and don't send her to daycare. Yet, she still manages to get sick. She just got over something two weeks ago! I hope this bug goes away quickly. The last one lasted three weeks. She is NO FUN to be around when she is sick.

I don't know what is going on with me. I had another positive OPK yesterday (or what I thought was +), so I figured I would O over night. But this morning my temp was down. Still have some EWFM. I don't know if I can get dh to bd again. The poor guy is exhausted from school (maybe fighting the same bug dd has) and he already doesn't like bd'ing just for the sake of making a baby.

Honestly, I won't be disappointed if I don't get pg this cycle. But I will be majorly pissed if I don't O and get AF like I thought I was going to.

I will be back later to do personals.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

We're having a baby! Only one reason why the line would be getting darker!

Whohoo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: DH is home!! I'm on cloud nine. We got to spend a couple of hours together but he is so jet lagged he had to go to bed early. Poor guy.

I am glad your DH is home!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am CRANKY this morning. DD is sick AGAIN. I can't believe it. I do everything right- wash her hands, use a cart cover at the store, keep her away from sick people and don't send her to daycare. Yet, she still manages to get sick. She just got over something two weeks ago! I hope this bug goes away quickly. The last one lasted three weeks. She is NO FUN to be around when she is sick.

I don't know what is going on with me. I had another positive OPK yesterday (or what I thought was +), so I figured I would O over night. But this morning my temp was down. Still have some EWFM. I don't know if I can get dh to bd again. The poor guy is exhausted from school (maybe fighting the same bug dd has) and he already doesn't like bd'ing just for the sake of making a baby.

Honestly, I won't be disappointed if I don't get pg this cycle. But I will be majorly pissed if I don't O and get AF like I thought I was going to.

I will be back later to do personals.









I hope you O soon!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

We're having a baby! Only one reason why the line would be getting darker!


Yeah!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you guys! WooHoo!


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

We're having a baby! Only one reason why the line would be getting darker!

Yay for darker lines! Happy Birthday to your DW.


----------



## Funny Face

I had to check in to see how everyone was doing and oh my there are so many BFP!!!





















:





















: Congratulations ladies!

Just wanted to offer







s to all you mamas who need them and some







to those waiting to know!







:

*Me:* 7 weeks and things are going well. Plenty of symptoms which is very reassuring!


----------



## DreamWeaver

s to all!
I am reading and smiling and biting nails and crying with you all....

Kim, I know how you feel. I was thinking last night I wld like to have brain surgery to zap away that awful part of my memory...









cagnew, how frustrating!! it's awful when kiddos get sick, esp when it's hard to figure out. have you considered immune boosters? Planetary Kids make one that we use. I also give my girls silver biotics from time to time.







hope your dd gets better soon! and i hear you abt the begrudged dh who does not bd for the sake of being preggie.
















2mamas, YAY!!









Hugs to everyone else, sorry I am not doing much personals these days, been having crappy connection... ...

and me, I am just hanging on... trying not to have hopes.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hope you're all doing well and staying healthy. glad to hear that lines are getting darker and levels are going up.....we've been bd every day but ONE (and that was because we had dh's grandma's wake and funeral and house guests so about 24 hours no bd), so we'll see if that pans out. Woke up to a migraine today (anyone here, i've been reading threads that many of us have them. my doc prescribes flexeril for them, which is technically a muscle relaxer but works on preventing some of mine and said to be safe when ttc and during pg), and if you haven't tried it, it's worth a look. I used to be on Pamelor for them before I got pg last time, then had to quit them. anyways, when pg with dd, i had them for about 6 months straight, and would take ty3's for the pain when it got so bad i couldn't function. it's hard to have migraines with a 4yo. anyone who gets one, you've got my sympathy. they suck.







:

dealing with a lot of family drama, as my brother's psycho ex is now hacking his myspace and screwing with his email and all that, so I'm trying to help out with that while my mom is still working and my dad is doing chemo and my bro is staying with them trying to get HIS meds straightened out (prozac, resperidone, and some other anti-psychotic). It makes me sick how his ex can be so mean. He's mentally ill, PTSD, gulf war vet. He deserves kind treatment and respect. and he's such a NICE guy really, just was easily led by her and her screwed up family. it's sick. to make matters worse, they live RIGHT NEXT DOOR to my parents, so they can't get away from it. they're calling the house, harrassing, and I'm trying to convince my parents to get the cops involved and get a TRO slapped on their crazy a$$e$. my dd is still sick with a sniffles and cough now, and at least the weather is nice. Oh and i have a baby shower i'm going to for a good friend on Saturday and have to finish the gift for. Hm. I wonder WHY that bottle of merlot didn't last long the other day.....lol

Let's keep those BFP's coming. I really don't think this was my month, but we'll see. I'm on CD 18 and if AF is due, she's going to come anytime in the next 4-8 days. LOVE her vagueness.....irregular cycles suck!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*2happymamas:* YAY!!!!! I knew it was true! Horray!!!

*apmama*: So sorry to hear what has been happening to you dear brother. Just awful and unfair. I would def go to the police.

*kimberly*: Big big







s. I know what you mean.

*xak*: Today's 12 DPO, right? Wake up girl and test!! I can't handle the suspense!!!!!!!!














: (stinkin' time zones *grumble*)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I don't know if I can get dh to bd again. The poor guy is exhausted from school (maybe fighting the same bug dd has) and he already doesn't like bd'ing just for the sake of making a baby.

You could try what I do when I'm in the mood and DH isn't--get him lying down and relaxed and comfy and give HIM foreplay. Don't pressure it, accept that it could fail or that you might not get baby dancing and just make it about him. There's a good chance you'll get your swimmers, but if you don't, he'll probably appreciate the change of pace.

*2happymamas*Happy birthday to your wife! I hope she knows what a great birthday present she has in you and that you both enjoy the wonderful baby that is coming ^_^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*xak*: Today's 12 DPO, right? Wake up girl and test!! I can't handle the suspense!!!!!!!!














: (stinkin' time zones *grumble*)

*whines* Chesaaaa, you woke me UUUuuuup. I'm not even kidding, I woke up right about when this post is timestamped. And I needed to pee. I was waiting to get up to need to pee. Oh, and I have a sore throat and am stuffed up, it sucks. Probably allergies. Lilly didn't want me to get out of bed, so I took her with me and plopped her down on her potty and she watched me the whole time. Oh, maybe there are some personals I missed (can you tell I'm just writing all this to keep you in suspense?). Well, you know you could have just chart stalked, it would certainly tell you....

wanna see my test? Or are you looking for the oneone minute one? Or how it looks sitting in front of me right now? I had to do the every light trick. It sucks, you know? *sigh*


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

WAHOOOOO, Xak!!!! He, he!!!






















:





















:

Now, if I could only get my beta results back, then I could get rid of this lump in my throat.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Xak, that's awesome! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry to hear you're sick with allergies or whatever. i know it sucks, i have the same thing going on here.

why is it my 4yo only wants to play with her musical instruments on the days i have a migraine????? is it Murphy's law of motherhood?????!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am CRANKY this morning. DD is sick AGAIN. I can't believe it. I do everything right- wash her hands, use a cart cover at the store, keep her away from sick people and don't send her to daycare. Yet, she still manages to get sick. She just got over something two weeks ago! I hope this bug goes away quickly. The last one lasted three weeks. She is NO FUN to be around when she is sick.

I don't know what is going on with me. I had another positive OPK yesterday (or what I thought was +), so I figured I would O over night. But this morning my temp was down. Still have some EWFM. I don't know if I can get dh to bd again. The poor guy is exhausted from school (maybe fighting the same bug dd has) and he already doesn't like bd'ing just for the sake of making a baby.

Honestly, I won't be disappointed if I don't get pg this cycle. But I will be majorly pissed if I don't O and get AF like I thought I was going to.

I will be back later to do personals.









I am sorry dd is sick. Hopefully you will O soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* 7 weeks and things are going well. Plenty of symptoms which is very reassuring!









Happy to hear you are doing well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hope you're all doing well and staying healthy. glad to hear that lines are getting darker and levels are going up.....we've been bd every day but ONE (and that was because we had dh's grandma's wake and funeral and house guests so about 24 hours no bd), so we'll see if that pans out. Woke up to a migraine today (anyone here, i've been reading threads that many of us have them. my doc prescribes flexeril for them, which is technically a muscle relaxer but works on preventing some of mine and said to be safe when ttc and during pg), and if you haven't tried it, it's worth a look. I used to be on Pamelor for them before I got pg last time, then had to quit them. anyways, when pg with dd, i had them for about 6 months straight, and would take ty3's for the pain when it got so bad i couldn't function. it's hard to have migraines with a 4yo. anyone who gets one, you've got my sympathy. they suck.







:

dealing with a lot of family drama, as my brother's psycho ex is now hacking his myspace and screwing with his email and all that, so I'm trying to help out with that while my mom is still working and my dad is doing chemo and my bro is staying with them trying to get HIS meds straightened out (prozac, resperidone, and some other anti-psychotic). It makes me sick how his ex can be so mean. He's mentally ill, PTSD, gulf war vet. He deserves kind treatment and respect. and he's such a NICE guy really, just was easily led by her and her screwed up family. it's sick. to make matters worse, they live RIGHT NEXT DOOR to my parents, so they can't get away from it. they're calling the house, harrassing, and I'm trying to convince my parents to get the cops involved and get a TRO slapped on their crazy a$$e$. my dd is still sick with a sniffles and cough now, and at least the weather is nice. Oh and i have a baby shower i'm going to for a good friend on Saturday and have to finish the gift for. Hm. I wonder WHY that bottle of merlot didn't last long the other day.....lol

Let's keep those BFP's coming. I really don't think this was my month, but we'll see. I'm on CD 18 and if AF is due, she's going to come anytime in the next 4-8 days. LOVE her vagueness.....irregular cycles suck!







:









for you, dd and your family.














:

*xakana*, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:


----------



## happylemon

*Xak*







:







: That is great!!! I am already emotional today, i think i might cry!


----------



## youthpastormama

*Xaxana* - Congratulations!







:







:














:







:









I was doing something else this morning and I suddenly thought: Oh - she's testing today! I came right over to see!

I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.


----------



## xakana

Thank you all!!

*apmama*--yes, that's quite the law of toddlers. I'll send Lilly over with her recorder and they can make a band of it









*Chesa*--HOLY S*IT!! CONGRATULATIONS, HON!! There are my tears now... crap, everything has been making me cry. I wish I could get my betas done so I'd know if I could tell everyone. Wow, that is an AMAZING rise!! That's 68 short of TRIPLE! I bet one hour later you would have been totally tripled. Oh, hon, I'm so glad to see that! CONGRATULATIONS!







:














:







:







:







:






































































:


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.

That is great! Wow! They are just going to keep going up.


----------



## DreamWeaver

CONGRATULATIONS, *xak and Chesa!!*








:







:







:







:

GREAT news!!!


----------



## Bennie45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.









:





















:







::goodv ibes:







:




























::carro t Congrats!!!

xakana: Congrats too you too.!!!

Me: Supposed to be ovulating Tommorrow: Keep you fingers crossed. Other than that things are great, feeling good. Hoping to get preggers on this cycle, It would work out so nicley. Although I am a little sad this exact cycle was the one I lost my first one on. Hopefully it works and I wont loose another. *Sigh*


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 







:







:







:
I'm here for the long haul. I'm planning on being out of town during June & July, so BDing won't be possible, and I don't want to start a pregnancy from out of town given the past year. Strange that when I was pregnant with DD, I was living out of town (away on a gig) for most of the 1st trimester.

So, I'll be hanging out knitting and crocheting away until we can BD (hopefully) in August.

I received my OB records in the mail today. Totally depressing. Doesn't look like a lupus anticoagulant bleeding issue though that doesn't completely rule out clotting disorders and other manifestations of thrombophilia. Ugh. Just wish I knew what the heck is going on.

I did see the report from the last ultrasound I had. Evidently the yolk sac was abnormally sized which is usually a sign of a destined-to-fail pregnancy. Sigh.

I wish I could be put in a freezer for a while. I'd just like to be able to forget what has happened to me for a long time. A really REALLY long time. I wake up in the middle of the night every night and pregnancy loss always crosses my mind. I wish I could shut it off. Freeze it out. Something. Anything.







:









Sorry things are rough right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

We're having a baby! Only one reason why the line would be getting darker!

Yup, sounds very pregnant to me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







I hope you got your temp increase.

Thank you! I will keep that in mind for the future. At this point I think that my body is just trying to get back to normal from the pregnancy. I have only had one AF since then, so I think things are just working themselves out. If this continues to be a concern I will definitely consider visiting a healthcare provider.

Yay!







:







: Happy Birthday DW!







:







:







:

Welcome home dh!

*labortrials*,









*me:* Thank you so much everyone for the support. I really appreciate it. I had such a bad headache last night that I went to bed at 7:30. I slept decent. Dh and ds are getting me breakfast now.







My temp is up today, and FF gave me crosshairs for cd27. I really think I did O that day. We had one day of good timing, but that was it...hopefully we can still get a baby out of it. We ordered the furniture last night too. It is coming on Tuesday. I have been talking with a good friend (an interior decorator due any day now with her first) about color schemes. I am so excited about that. I have a therapy appt today. I am looking forward to that. I hope everyone here has a great day!









Yay for a good day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
I had to check in to see how everyone was doing and oh my there are so many BFP!!!





















:





















: Congratulations ladies!

Just wanted to offer







s to all you mamas who need them and some







to those waiting to know!







:

*Me:* 7 weeks and things are going well. Plenty of symptoms which is very reassuring!

Glad things are going well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
You could try what I do when I'm in the mood and DH isn't--get him lying down and relaxed and comfy and give HIM foreplay. Don't pressure it, accept that it could fail or that you might not get baby dancing and just make it about him. There's a good chance you'll get your swimmers, but if you don't, he'll probably appreciate the change of pace.

*whines* Chesaaaa, you woke me UUUuuuup. I'm not even kidding, I woke up right about when this post is timestamped. And I needed to pee. I was waiting to get up to need to pee. Oh, and I have a sore throat and am stuffed up, it sucks. Probably allergies. Lilly didn't want me to get out of bed, so I took her with me and plopped her down on her potty and she watched me the whole time. Oh, maybe there are some personals I missed (can you tell I'm just writing all this to keep you in suspense?). Well, you know you could have just chart stalked, it would certainly tell you....

wanna see my test? Or are you looking for the oneone minute one? Or how it looks sitting in front of me right now? I had to do the every light trick. It sucks, you know? *sigh*

CONGRATS!!!!!!! Very good news. I'm really happy for you.
PS that "trick" with DH works for me EVERY time







They just can't resist is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.

Wonderful news! Those numbers sound great.


----------



## cagnew

Congrats Xakana!!!!! I guess when you know, you know, huh? That is awesome! I think I might take your advice too (for getting dh to bd).

WOO HOO!!!!! for Chesa and her amazing almost-tripling(sp?)-numbers!!!! You were on Clomid, right? How would you feel about twins? LOL. Personally, I would LOVE twins. I have even looked up natural ways to increase the chances of having them







A part of me still thinks the last pg was twins....

Congrats to 2mamas and their confirmation of the wee one growing!!!!!!!

Bennie: I hope you O! Maybe we will be doing the 2ww together. I just have to O too, which might be a little trickier....

WOW. Top of the page again! I wished I believed that that brought good luck. Oh well. I guess I'll dance anyway! OOOO... no... I'll surf!







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bennie45* 
Me: Supposed to be ovulating Tommorrow: Keep you fingers crossed. Other than that things are great, feeling good. Hoping to get preggers on this cycle, It would work out so nicley. Although I am a little sad this exact cycle was the one I lost my first one on. Hopefully it works and I wont loose another. *Sigh*






























:


----------



## mrsmaynard

Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

xak-







:







:

Woohoo!!! This is such a great month isn't it??!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.









Great news!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.









I am so sorry about your loss. I love the name Evan. I hope your stay here is short, you will find wonderful support here...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?

I don't think it's risky, but I'm no professional. I has read of other mamas who had conceived right away without any complications though. I heard it said that if you are able to conceive then your body is ready. I think the exception to this is for those who have had a C b/c of the incision tearing and such.


----------



## heatherh

*xak*!!! Yeah!!























*ChesapeakeBorn* - Those are totally awesome numbers, right? Sweet. How exciting! Pretty please can I put you under December BFPs?

Welcome, *mrsmaynard*. I'm so happy to hear about your son. How very sad.

*DreamsInDigital* - 3 days before is minimal risk. And the general theory on here seems to be that conceiving soon after m/c isn't usually that big a deal. Try not to panic


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.









I am so sorry for the loss of your little Evan







This is a great place to hang out and get support.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?

As far as i know (internet research) it isn't any more risky to conceive earlier.

*Chesa* Great numbers!!! I am so happy for you!

*Bennie and Cagnew*


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

Welcome! I am so sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?









Don't panic. I have done a bit of research, and I have not seen anything conclusive that indicates any more risk. Our ob said there was our midwife said there was not...the research is conflicting just like the professionals.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.

Welcome. I am sorry you have to be here.








My pregnancy was also uneventful and complications free. This totally sucks.








We also did not know exactly what happened so yes, we are terrified. But, blindfolded and quivering, we'll go into it, because we want our baby so much.








Good luck and I hope you find support and comfort here.


----------



## xakana

*DreamsInDigital* --I m/ced last month, so we'll see. Some women say it's stickier, some say it's not. Just don't worry and things will go better, either way.


----------



## jaclyn7

Mrs. Maynard ~ welcome, I'm sorry that you are here, but this truly is a sacred corner filled with wonderful people.

I'm also here for the long haul, so there looks like there are about 4-5 us hanging around for a bit? Fall looks like the best time for us to try again. I need to lose the school, pregnancy / miscarriage, and depression weight and get settled in my job first. Honestly, I'd love to try now as I feel my heart is ready, but my body is not and I owe that to both me & the babe.

I've started looking at baby things (cloth diapers, wraps, etc.) again, I know many people feel like that this is jinxing things and I respect that for them, I just find a lot of comfort in it. Like looking is acknowledging that it will happen for us.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.

I'm sorry you have to be here but welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?

Don't panic yet, just take it as it comes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 







Mrs. Maynard ~ welcome, I'm sorry that you are here, but this truly is a sacred corner filled with wonderful people.

I'm also here for the long haul, so there looks like there are about 4-5 us hanging around for a bit? Fall looks like the best time for us to try again. I need to lose the school, pregnancy / miscarriage, and depression weight and get settled in my job first. Honestly, I'd love to try now as I feel my heart is ready, but my body is not and I owe that to both me & the babe.

I've started looking at baby things (cloth diapers, wraps, etc.) again, I know many people feel like that this is jinxing things and I respect that for them, I just find a lot of comfort in it. Like looking is acknowledging that it will happen for us.

I may be here awhile, I may be here a short time but I'm glad to have some people to hang out with as we've had a lot of graduates lately (as it should be of course!). We are actively ttc again, sometimes I get pregnant quickly sometimes it takes a long time.
As far as the baby stuff I do the same thing. Actually I'm a postpartum doula so its my job to scope things out so I can make recommendations to clients, but secretly I'm doing it to figure out what I want for DC number 2 as well. I have nothing left seeing as DS is 6.5 years old.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chesa*--HOLY S*IT!! CONGRATULATIONS, HON!! There are my tears now... crap, everything has been making me cry. I wish I could get my betas done so I'd know if I could tell everyone. Wow, that is an AMAZING rise!! That's 68 short of TRIPLE! I bet one hour later you would have been totally tripled. Oh, hon, I'm so glad to see that! CONGRATULATIONS!







:














:







:







:







:






































































:









Awwww, thanks Xak. And I am so happy for YOU!!!







: You know, I _did_ have my blood drawn 2 hours earlier than when I did on Monday... so maybe it would have tripled! I'm still not telling anyone yet though. I am worried that I may have harmed the LO with my 4 hours of nervousness today. Could I have ruined everything being all nervous while I was waiting for the results?!?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
WOO HOO!!!!! for Chesa and her amazing almost-tripling(sp?)-numbers!!!! You were on Clomid, right? How would you feel about twins? LOL. Personally, I would LOVE twins. I have even looked up natural ways to increase the chances of having them







A part of me still thinks the last pg was twins....

The funny thing is that the Clomid didn't actually work!!!! At least it did nothing to move my O date up which is what it was supposed to do. I wonder if it did have some affect though, I def. had more EWCM and a higher sex drive... hmmm....

As far as twins goes - sure, bring it on! I would be very worried about my ability to carry them to term though. But I really don't think there are 2 in there. Maybe just one really determined one.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.

My heart breaks for your loss, mrsmaynard. We are here to support you and cheer you on!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?

No, no. Don't panic! There is a lot of conflicting information on that (with no data), but I have heard of a number of cases in which everything turned out just fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ChesapeakeBorn* - Those are totally awesome numbers, right? Sweet. How exciting! Pretty please can I put you under December BFPs?

Umm. *GULP*. Okay, you can move me. I think. Yikes! This is scary! *Deep breath* BFP @ 10DPO; EDD December 28, 2008 (but DD was 3 weeks early!) But I'm still not ready to leave here quite yet, if that's okay!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I am worried that I may have harmed the LO with my 4 hours of nervousness today. Could I have ruined everything being all nervous while I was waiting for the results?!?

Nope, a little stress is good for 'em. A study came out when I was pregnant on it. Just cut it out. I was depressed to the point of near-suicide for the first month of Lilly's pregnancy and she's currently playing on the floor with some mail. And if you don't think THAT'S stressful...

Has anyone looked at the first page under waiting to know? There are only 2 non-BFPs and they're both 7DPO, too soon to know. THIS is a lucky month!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I a﻿m sort of freaking out right now. I have ewc﻿m! WTF!!! I had two big patches of it...﻿more then I had all cycle. I really think I o'd cd27, so what is going on. I do not even feel like bding. I can feel so﻿me cervical twinges, but I have not checked position or anything.







:


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Could I have ruined everything being all nervous while I was waiting for the results?!?

You absolutely could NOT have!

*ChesapeakeBorn* - OK! I moved you! Woohoo!!! I'm so excited for you
















*BlissfullyLoving*... So I'm thinking maybe you O'd before then and CD27 maybe could have been an implantation dip? It's too soon to know for sure. It could just be weird LP EW - I've had that before.









Any volunteers for the May thread? I'm totally willing to hang around (I probably will anyway







) as threadkeeper, but if anyone is interested, just let me know!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I am CRANKY this morning. DD is sick AGAIN. I can't believe it. I do everything right- wash her hands, use a cart cover at the store, keep her away from sick people and don't send her to daycare. Yet, she still manages to get sick. She just got over something two weeks ago! I hope this bug goes away quickly. The last one lasted three weeks. She is NO FUN to be around when she is sick.

I don't know what is going on with me. I had another positive OPK yesterday (or what I thought was +), so I figured I would O over night. But this morning my temp was down. Still have some EWFM.

Sorry DD is sick . . . AGAIN. That's really crappy!! My DD went through a period where she was sick quite often. Then again, she WAS at daycare, so of course she came down with all the same stuff the rest of the kids were carrying. Ick.
Hmm... well remember that ONE temp isn't the maker or breaker.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* 7 weeks and things are going well. Plenty of symptoms which is very reassuring!

Hi! I guess you came during one of my temporary absences. Glad your pregnancy is going well. Yay for reassuring symptoms!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







s to all!
I am reading and smiling and biting nails and crying with you all....

and me, I am just hanging on... trying not to have hopes.

Oh sistah, we're quite a pair. Eh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Woke up to a migraine today (anyone here, i've been reading threads that many of us have them. my doc prescribes flexeril for them, which is technically a muscle relaxer but works on preventing some of mine and said to be safe when ttc and during pg), and if you haven't tried it, it's worth a look.
dealing with a lot of family drama,
Oh and i have a baby shower i'm going to for a good friend on Saturday and have to finish the gift for. Hm. I wonder WHY that bottle of merlot didn't last long the other day.....lol

Sorry that you have migraines. Thanks for the rec on flexeril. I'll have to remember that. I think mine often start as muscular and then turn into super big events.








Family drama and baby showers . . . quite the combo!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*whines* Chesaaaa, you woke me UUUuuuup. I'm not even kidding, I woke up right about when this post is timestamped. And I needed to pee. I was waiting to get up to need to pee. Oh, and I have a sore throat and am stuffed up, it sucks. Probably allergies. Lilly didn't want me to get out of bed, so I took her with me and plopped her down on her potty and she watched me the whole time. Oh, maybe there are some personals I missed (can you tell I'm just writing all this to keep you in suspense?). Well, you know you could have just chart stalked, it would certainly tell you....

You stinker! Congrats!



































THRILLED for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
why is it my 4yo only wants to play with her musical instruments on the days i have a migraine????? is it Murphy's law of motherhood?????!!!
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.

See! See!!!???? Wohooooooooo!!! You're doing just fine, girlie!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
Hi all!

My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow.

Sad but glad you're with us. Welcome to our motley group.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Um. Sh*t. I o'ed yesterday, confirmed by CM, CP and OPK. Dh and I BD'd 3 days ago. I've heard it's really risky to conceive so soon after a m/c. Is it time to panic now?

Well, everyone's track record is different. Getting pregnant shortly after loss has NOT been successful for me. Sorry I had more positive experience to impart.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
The funny thing is that the Clomid didn't actually work!!!! At least it did nothing to move my O date up which is what it was supposed to do. I wonder if it did have some affect though, I def. had more EWCM and a higher sex drive... hmmm....

Umm. *GULP*. Okay, you can move me. I think. Yikes! This is scary! *Deep breath* BFP @ 10DPO; EDD December 28, 2008 (but DD was 3 weeks early!) But I'm still not ready to leave here quite yet, if that's okay!

So glad that everything is working out for you!!!! I think the clomid is also supposed to help with the uterine lining and hormone balance, right? That's how it's been explained to me (I guess). Hey, at the end of the day - it WORKED!!!!
BTW, my DD's due date was 12/28/04!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I a﻿m sort of freaking out right now. I have ewc﻿m! WTF!!! I had two big patches of it...﻿more then I had all cycle. I really think I o'd cd27, so what is going on. I do not even feel like bding. I can feel so﻿me cervical twinges, but I have not checked position or anything.







:

Yay for EWCM! Well, I always have awesome CM and NEVER actually feel like BDing. Ah the irony.

Nothing new to report.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Any volunteers for the May thread? I'm totally willing to hang around (I probably will anyway







) as threadkeeper, but if anyone is interested, just let me know!

I can take care of May.


----------



## i0lanthe

Just stopping by to stalk, er, I mean lurk









Chesa - YAY awesome numbers!









Xak - Congratulations!







:







:







:

2happymamas - yay darker lines! Congrats! & happy birthday to your DW









best wishes to everyone!


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Has anyone looked at the first page under waiting to know? There are only 2 non-BFPs and they're both 7DPO, too soon to know. THIS is a lucky month!!

I think I am one of them! This has been such a lucky month that I hope those BFP's keep on coming!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
CONGRATS!!! Wonderful news!

I'm really glad about the BFP's for everyone but is anyone going to be left to hang around with me for next month?









*Amy* - I'll still be here and not sure if we will be ttc next month yet. There are a couple of us who have been around for a while.

Take care and







s to you!

Jen


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I think I am one of them! This has been such a lucky month that I hope those BFP's keep on coming!


I can be moved to waiting to know.
My temp has gone up but I do not know when I ovulated as my temps are goofy due to shift work.
Yay!!!

Let's hope we all can have something extra special for mother's day


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Has anyone looked at the first page under waiting to know? There are only 2 non-BFPs and they're both 7DPO, too soon to know. THIS is a lucky month!!

Lots of pressure, thanks








I got the timing OK, but it's a CD30 moldy-oldy egg







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I can take care of May.

that position has brought lots of









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I think I am one of them! This has been such a lucky month that I hope those BFP's keep on coming!

so... when ya' testing
I'm the other one. I can normally hold out pretty long, but I have 10 HPT in my bathroom, came with my CBEFM, don't ask why they sent so many.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
wanna see my test? Or are you looking for the oneone minute one? Or how it looks sitting in front of me right now? I had to do the every light trick. It sucks, you know? *sigh*

congrats!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
You could try what I do when I'm in the mood and DH isn't--get him lying down and relaxed and comfy and give HIM foreplay. Don't pressure it, accept that it could fail or that you might not get baby dancing and just make it about him. There's a good chance you'll get your swimmers, but if you don't, he'll probably appreciate the change of pace.

*2happymamas*Happy birthday to your wife! I hope she knows what a great birthday present she has in you and that you both enjoy the wonderful baby that is coming ^_^

*whines* Chesaaaa, you woke me UUUuuuup. I'm not even kidding, I woke up right about when this post is timestamped. And I needed to pee. I was waiting to get up to need to pee. Oh, and I have a sore throat and am stuffed up, it sucks. Probably allergies. Lilly didn't want me to get out of bed, so I took her with me and plopped her down on her potty and she watched me the whole time. Oh, maybe there are some personals I missed (can you tell I'm just writing all this to keep you in suspense?). Well, you know you could have just chart stalked, it would certainly tell you....

wanna see my test? Or are you looking for the oneone minute one? Or how it looks sitting in front of me right now? I had to do the every light trick. It sucks, you know? *sigh*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.

Congratulations to you both! I am sooooooooooooo super happy for you both!


----------



## TayTaysMama

I totally forgot to say CONGRATS! to xak for her BFP and the chesa for getting good numbers!







:

Welcome mrsmaynard! So sorry for you loss and that you have to be here. It's a great group!

Not sure when I am testing. I only have 2 $ store tests and CBD. I was really going to try to hold off until NEXT Friday. Am I crazy? Yes Will I make it that far? Probably not! LOL


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

Has anyone looked at the first page under waiting to know? There are only 2 non-BFPs and they're both 7DPO, too soon to know. THIS is a lucky month!!

I'm in there, although I don't know when I O'd. Hopefully it was sometime last week....we were very busy








I probably won't test until next weekend? If not longer, that is unless af doesn't come first. Somehow I'd rather get her than a bfn.
So, I'll be around for the May thread too.


----------



## veganmama719

I'll be around for the May thread too, I am only CD 7. Haven't been posting much as I have been very down and wondering whether I am ever going to have another baby and at what point I am going to stop TTC. I am on the 40+ TTC thread and we haven't had a sticky bean over there in about a year now. 6 losses and another new PG in jeopardy. I know lots of women over 40 do get PG but I haven't seen too much evidence of it lately.
I was sooooo much more fertile in my mid-30s. This is my 11th month TTC with a loss in February. I turn 41 this cycle, probably 12 DPO if my cycle is finally back to normal.

I am truly very excited to have seen so many BFPs here this month. It does help to see women getting PG again after losses. Congratulations to you all.


----------



## apmama2myboo

veganmama, if you haven't, you should read a book called Waiting for Daisy. I'm 35, and it spoke volumes to me as the author is in her 40's and had lots of problems, but ended up with a beautiful daughter. It was helpful knowing I wasn't alone, and reading her book brought me cathartic tears. I got it at the library. Here is a link http://www.peggyorenstein.com/books/daisy.html

my morning so far: watching squirrels dtd on my deck (three of them chasing each other, kind of disturbing to see the Caligula of the squirrel world out there...Foamy has nothing on this guy!) Found a great new recipe for granola bars i'm going to try, got some work done in my studio last night (portrait of Hunter S Thompson now complete, alongside William S Burroughs and Poe....next up is Layne Staley!), feeling ok despite this FREAKING MIGRAINE. If any of you are up for a new workout, go to your dollar store, and look by the dvd's, you might find Hula for Buns and Abs. It's so fun! gives me confidence to be shaking things









hope you all have a great day. All these bfp's are so encouraging


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*veganmama719*,









*me:* As of the last hour I am convinced I am pregnant. This is not the first time I have been convinced (and been wrong), but I really think it. When I was pregnant with ds I barely had any symptoms for the first two months (other then typical AF symptoms). I do remember enjoying food much more and then at 7 weeks hating food. With the baby we lost I had so many symptoms right away. I was nauseous, super sore breasts, and food aversions from what seemed like implantation. Right now I have that twingy cervix feeling and the tingly uterus feeling...the buzzing feeling.


----------



## DreamWeaver

sorry, no personals today. I came in here to vent. well, not really venting, but have to work out some feelings.

So... a fren found out she was pregnant towards the end of my pregnancy, which ended in a stillbirth. I had a private blog then and though it was hard to read all that pain and grieving when pregnant, she did that, to show her support. recently she birthed her baby at home, and though i am happy for her, of course I have not been to seen the baby. I did organize to have food delivered to her house. This morning she emailed to thank me for the food and told me how she is enjoying the beautiful experience of her delightful baby, and how she is enjoying the moments because my experience taught her how fragile life is.

I dunno why but those words STING. I believe it is not in her intent to hurt, but rather she is appreciative. But... I suddenly felt angry and very pissed!!! I do not want to be an example of how fragile life is. I have always known Life is fragile, I did not need that lesson myself, nor do I want to be that lesson to others!! And I guess knowing that she could enjoy her moments slap me in my face because right now life is just downright miserable for me. Before I sat down to emails I had just took out F's memory box to look at and had a good cry.







Then her email, it just drove home my loss even further and added salt to my wound.

I know, I am pitiful and petty. But it just sucks. It hurts like hell.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Dreamweaver,







I am so sorry. Even the best intentions from close friends can sting like they have no idea. It's not easy, and I only hope to hear less stories like ours. Strangely enough, this month's Redbook has a whole BIG article of different women sharing their loss stories, and it was helpful to read that. You go ahead and cry. Get it out. It will help.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

So... a fren found out she was pregnant towards the end of my pregnancy, which ended in a stillbirth. I had a private blog then and though it was hard to read all that pain and grieving when pregnant, she did that, to show her support. recently she birthed her baby at home, and though i am happy for her, of course I have not been to seen the baby. I did organize to have food delivered to her house. This morning she emailed to thank me for the food and told me how she is enjoying the beautiful experience of her delightful baby, and how she is enjoying the moments *because my experience taught her how fragile life is.*
I dunno why but those words STING. I believe it is not in her intent to hurt, but rather she is appreciative. But... I suddenly felt angry and very pissed!!! I do not want to be an example of how fragile life is. I have always known Life is fragile, I did not need that lesson myself, nor do I want to be that lesson to others!! And I guess knowing that she could enjoy her moments slap me in my face because right now life is just downright miserable for me. Before I sat down to emails I had just took out F's memory box to look at and had a good cry.







Then her email, it just drove home my loss even further and added salt to my wound.

I have said this about my own experience, but somehow as I read your words I understand how you would take this the way you did. I would be hurt and pissed too if someone said that to me. As you said, she likely did not say this to hurt you, but the damage is done.









Quote:

I know, I am pitiful and petty. But it just sucks. It hurts like hell.
You are so so not pitiful and petty.







You are a hurt mama who has been, and continues to go through life's worst feeling. And the pain continues with these well intentioned, but wounding comments.

There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but fwiw I think your reaction and feelings are more than appropriate. I am so sorry about your Ferdinand.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I wish I could be put in a freezer for a while. I'd just like to be able to forget what has happened to me for a long time. A really REALLY long time. I wake up in the middle of the night every night and pregnancy loss always crosses my mind. I wish I could shut it off. Freeze it out. Something. Anything.







:









s Have you ever loked at EFT? I find it so effective for emotional pain. I wish I could give you a real hug.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Happy Birthday to DW! At the exact same minute she was born, we tested again this morning. I got another positive and am finally feeling a bit more comfortable. It was definitely even a bit *darker* than all three of yesterday's tests.







It has now been 13 days since my trigger.

We're having a baby! Only one reason why the line would be getting darker!

YEA! YEA! YEA!!!! And a happy belated to DW!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
wanna see my test? Or are you looking for the oneone minute one? Or how it looks sitting in front of me right now? I had to do the every light trick. It sucks, you know? *sigh*

Wooo Hoooooo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*721*!!! Today's beta hCG was 721 at 17 DPO! Up from 263 on Monday.

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmaynard* 
My first born son was born sleeping at 41w 3 days on Christmas eve, or 4 months tomorrow. I had perfect, natural, complication free pregnancy and we still have no answers as to how our little Evan died. My husband and I very much want to try again in the near future, although the idea just terrifies me as I don't know what happened to Evan, so I feel powerless.
Anyhow, I started charting again as soon as I got my first post partum period, which is 2 cycles now, I wanted to see what was happening and if I was getting back to my normal self. I was always a late ovulator, around day 20-22, but this last cycle my Luteal phase was only 5 days, it used to be 10-12. I am watching now to see what happen's this month, I think I am do to spike anytime now.

I look forward to following everyone else's progress on here, I find hope in my heart from other momma's who go on to have beautiful babies after a loss.

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome to this little group.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

I know, I am pitiful and petty. But it just sucks. It hurts like hell.

No, not pitiful nor petty. Maybe this is a good opportunity to talk to your friend and get some of these feelings out and have hugs in real life. I'm sure she'd be sympathetic to you now that she understands a bit of your heartache.

*Me:* CD7. Everything is fine. One more cycle before we are ttc again... though I'm not tta. Keeping up with the exercise. I'm feeling pretty good physically... and mentally too I guess.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
sorry, no personals today. I came in here to vent. well, not really venting, but have to work out some feelings.

So... a fren found out she was pregnant towards the end of my pregnancy, which ended in a stillbirth. I had a private blog then and though it was hard to read all that pain and grieving when pregnant, she did that, to show her support. recently she birthed her baby at home, and though i am happy for her, of course I have not been to seen the baby. I did organize to have food delivered to her house. This morning she emailed to thank me for the food and told me how she is enjoying the beautiful experience of her delightful baby, and how she is enjoying the moments because my experience taught her how fragile life is.

I dunno why but those words STING. I believe it is not in her intent to hurt, but rather she is appreciative. But... I suddenly felt angry and very pissed!!! I do not want to be an example of how fragile life is. I have always known Life is fragile, I did not need that lesson myself, nor do I want to be that lesson to others!! And I guess knowing that she could enjoy her moments slap me in my face because right now life is just downright miserable for me. Before I sat down to emails I had just took out F's memory box to look at and had a good cry.







Then her email, it just drove home my loss even further and added salt to my wound.

I know, I am pitiful and petty. But it just sucks. It hurts like hell.









I am so sorry. I would have reacted the same way as you.


----------



## skybluepink02

I'm so sorry *Dreamweaver*. You're not petty at all. Sad, hurt, yes... Not petty.

*
HeatherH*, you can move me to *Waiting to Know* I'm *1DPO*, I think, though I may change that if I get clearer signals for another day. So, another two weeks of waiting.

I feel like my life lately is governed by two week intervals. I wait two weeks for O, then two weeks to test, and when AF shows, it's two weeks til I can try again. *sigh*


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I feel like my life lately is governed by two week intervals. I wait two weeks for O, then two weeks to test, and when AF shows, it's two weeks til I can try again. *sigh*

I am right there with you. *double sigh*


----------



## apmama2myboo

heather, i suppose i qualify as Waiting to Know at this point if you would like to move me there. I don't think this was our month because my peak O time was exactly when dh's grandma's death and the wake and funeral and people staying here....it was bad timing but we'll see if I have any luck. thanks









kind of a weird question to anyone who wants to answer it, do any of you get cramps during ovulation? Like if I stand up too quickly, sometimes I get cramps. I don't know if this is normal or not. I never remember to ask my doctor, but it's just something weird I've been noticing since the birth of my 4yo.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I can be moved to waiting to know.
My temp has gone up but I do not know when I ovulated as my temps are goofy due to shift work.

CD15 looks right for O for you going by all your signs. I think FF may adjust you in a couple days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* As of the last hour I am convinced I am pregnant. This is not the first time I have been convinced (and been wrong), but I really think it.

I know exactly what you're saying. I knew this month, too. As of 7DPO, I was utterly calm and just 'in the know' about it. But I was sure the past few months and this month, I just Knew.

Quote:

Right now I have that twingy cervix feeling and the tingly uterus feeling...the buzzing feeling.
been having that off an on since about 8DPO. Right now, I'm exhausted, dizzy, feel like I'm going to pass out, nauseas and whimpering every time Lilly reaches for my boob. It makes my stomach hurt to nurse.


----------



## cagnew

Another low temp this morning, so I guess I didn't O after all. I feel kind of disgusted with the whole thing. Not sure what I am going to do now- make another doctors appt or just wait until the one I have at the end of May. Ho hum.

Went to see my friend who had the baby. It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Only once did I feel like crying, and that was after I left. I just sat there holding the sleeping baby and watching her one year old play, thinking that this would have been my life too. Oh well. Whatever.

Suddenly, I feel like cussing like a sailor.


----------



## barose

Congrats for all of the BFPs!!!








for everyone who needs it.







I read a lot of the posts from the past few days. I havent done personals in a while, but you are all in my thoughts.

I don't think I will return for next month. My body isn't doing anything and I am sick of temping (it gets old when you do it for years) and I haven't been doing it. I haven't totally decided yet, but I am thinking about it. December of this year will be our last month ttc forever but I feel like throwing in the towel now. I have before but got too excited and too optimistic that anything could happen. I hope I don't fall in that trap again&#8230;

Western medicine didn't work. Acupuncture haven't done much in the past and I'm reluctant to spend hundreds of dollars a month to try that again. I don't know what to do with my life.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, it seems like so many of us need hugs today.

Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew: big







s. You are in my thoughts.

So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork. So while my hCG was tripling, my progesterone was dropping?! (although they did say it can bounce around) WTF!!!! I feel scared sick. I keep thinking that this is a sign that it is a doomed pregnancy, but then why would my hCG have risen like that?! With my last three pregnancies that all ended in m/c, my hCG never did anything like that - it was never that good, nor rising so well. Oh, I just want to cry and cry. And to make matters worse, DH just left for 4 days. I think I'm going to go puke.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
sorry, no personals today. I came in here to vent. well, not really venting, but have to work out some feelings.

So... a fren found out she was pregnant towards the end of my pregnancy, which ended in a stillbirth. I had a private blog then and though it was hard to read all that pain and grieving when pregnant, she did that, to show her support. recently she birthed her baby at home, and though i am happy for her, of course I have not been to seen the baby. I did organize to have food delivered to her house. This morning she emailed to thank me for the food and told me how she is enjoying the beautiful experience of her delightful baby, and how she is enjoying the moments because my experience taught her how fragile life is.

I dunno why but those words STING. I believe it is not in her intent to hurt, but rather she is appreciative. But... I suddenly felt angry and very pissed!!! I do not want to be an example of how fragile life is. I have always known Life is fragile, I did not need that lesson myself, nor do I want to be that lesson to others!! And I guess knowing that she could enjoy her moments slap me in my face because right now life is just downright miserable for me. Before I sat down to emails I had just took out F's memory box to look at and had a good cry.







Then her email, it just drove home my loss even further and added salt to my wound.

I know, I am pitiful and petty. But it just sucks. It hurts like hell.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Congrats for all of the BFPs!!!








for everyone who needs it.







I read a lot of the posts from the past few days. I havent done personals in a while, but you are all in my thoughts.

I don't think I will return for next month. My body isn't doing anything and I am sick of temping (it gets old when you do it for years) and I haven't been doing it. I haven't totally decided yet, but I am thinking about it. December of this year will be our last month ttc forever but I feel like throwing in the towel now. I have before but got too excited and too optimistic that anything could happen. I hope I don't fall in that trap again&#8230;

Western medicine didn't work. Acupuncture haven't done much in the past and I'm reluctant to spend hundreds of dollars a month to try that again. I don't know what to do with my life.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, it seems like so many of us need hugs today.

Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew: big







s. You are in my thoughts.

So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork. So while my hCG was tripling, my progesterone was dropping?! (although they did say it can bounce around) WTF!!!! I feel scared sick. I keep thinking that this is a sign that it is a doomed pregnancy, but then why would my hCG have risen like that?! With my last three pregnancies that all ended in m/c, my hCG never did anything like that - it was never that good, nor rising so well. Oh, I just want to cry and cry. And to make matters worse, DH just left for 4 days. I think I'm going to go puke.









Can they up the progesterone even more?

Me: nothing new, must be quick. Just got home from work and need to spent time with DS before I have to head out to a doula meeting tonight. Will check back in if I get home early enough tonight.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Chesa, Barose, Dreamweaver and anyone else having a hard time,







s all round. none of us here have had a fair shake and it just plain sucks rocks. sometimes it would be so much easier to slip into a coma than deal with the despair that all these issues bring.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, it seems like so many of us need hugs today.

Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew: big







s. You are in my thoughts.

So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork. So while my hCG was tripling, my progesterone was dropping?! (although they did say it can bounce around) WTF!!!! I feel scared sick. I keep thinking that this is a sign that it is a doomed pregnancy, but then why would my hCG have risen like that?! With my last three pregnancies that all ended in m/c, my hCG never did anything like that - it was never that good, nor rising so well. Oh, I just want to cry and cry. And to make matters worse, DH just left for 4 days. I think I'm going to go puke.









I will be thinking of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Chesa, Barose, Dreamweaver and anyone else having a hard time,







s all round. none of us here have had a fair shake and it just plain sucks rocks. sometimes it would be so much easier to slip into a coma than deal with the despair that all these issues bring.

















I hear you.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Chesa, Barose, Dreamweaver and anyone else having a hard time,







s all round. none of us here have had a fair shake and it just plain sucks rocks. sometimes it would be so much easier to slip into a coma than deal with the despair that all these issues bring.

















:

It sounds like a rough day for so many.









The mom at my playgroup that is due at my edd looks SO pregnant. She kept feeling her belly today and I know her babe is kicking and she can feel it. That should be me too. I wish that whenever I come around that she and whoever she is talking to wouldn't stop talking about her pregnancy. It just makes it harder to know that they are trying to not talk about it in front of me.

I hope tomorrow brings brighter days for us all.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 







:

It sounds like a rough day for so many.









The mom at my playgroup that is due at my edd looks SO pregnant. She kept feeling her belly today and I know her babe is kicking and she can feel it. That should be me too. I wish that whenever I come around that she and whoever she is talking to wouldn't stop talking about her pregnancy. It just makes it harder to know that they are trying to not talk about it in front of me.

I hope tomorrow brings brighter days for us all.

I literally get sick when I see pregnant moms rubbing their belllies.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*apmama2myboo*,







: Yes it is common to get cramping with O. It even has a name. That is how I always know when I O.

*cagnew*,









*barose*,









*ChesapeakeBorn*,







I have read that the only progesterone that has any impact is the injectable kind. Can you do that?

*TayTaysMama*,


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, it seems like so many of us need hugs today.

Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew: big







s. You are in my thoughts.

So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork. So while my hCG was tripling, my progesterone was dropping?! (although they did say it can bounce around) WTF!!!! I feel scared sick. I keep thinking that this is a sign that it is a doomed pregnancy, but then why would my hCG have risen like that?! With my last three pregnancies that all ended in m/c, my hCG never did anything like that - it was never that good, nor rising so well. Oh, I just want to cry and cry. And to make matters worse, DH just left for 4 days. I think I'm going to go puke.


Can you get a suppository form of progesterone? Or isn't there an injectable kind?


----------



## TayTaysMama

So I have made the decision that if I am NOT pregnant this month that I am going to have to see a doc. I want an u/s done to make sure I am ovulating with decent eggs and possibly a HSG. 16 months of TTC with one loss at 12 weeks that was a blighted ovum. I am so done trying to do this on my own. DONE! I need to make sure that things are working inside of me the way they are suppose to!

I needed to say it out loud, ok well write it out loud! LOL


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
So I have made the decision that if I am NOT pregnant this month that I am going to have to see a doc. I want an u/s done to make sure I am ovulating with decent eggs and possibly a HCG. 16 months of TTC with one loss at 12 weeks that was a blighted ovum. I am so done trying to do this on my own. DONE! I need to make sure that things are working inside of me the way they are suppose to!

I needed to say it out loud, ok well write it out loud! LOL

I think that sounds like a good plan.







: for this cycle!


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
So I have made the decision that if I am NOT pregnant this month that I am going to have to see a doc. I want an u/s done to make sure I am ovulating with decent eggs and possibly a HCG. 16 months of TTC with one loss at 12 weeks that was a blighted ovum. I am so done trying to do this on my own. DONE! I need to make sure that things are working inside of me the way they are suppose to!

I needed to say it out loud, ok well write it out loud! LOL

Have you had DH checked at all? I think it's an easy test for them and definitely less invasive than an HSG.


----------



## xakana

Chesa, Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew--







I'm sorry you're all going through so much. Chesa, stop worrying so much, it will be okay. I believe in your pregnancy. I believe in you. You did it before and you WILL do it again.


----------



## heatherh

*barose* -







Have you tried books like The Fertility Diet or The Infertility Cure? They might be good options if you want to throw all you've got at it without spending tons of money. I've heard good things and they both seem to have good, practical, reasonable advice. Sometimes it's good to just *do* something, yk?

*TayTaysMama* - I hope this month works out for you. I was planning on doing all the remaining hormone testing, etc this month. I was really relieved to get out of that. It was like being on the verge of admitting a problem. We were on our 15th cycle - and that doesn't include the months of the m/c. Have you already done the basic hormone b/w (thyroid, prolactin, CD3 FSH, etc)?


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Just curious.....

Do you continue (?) to drink when you are TTC? Since we have never ttc b/f I always drank as usual until I knew I was pg. Now that we're officially TTC I'm not too sure what to do. I really do love my vodka tonic's on the weekends







but if I'm in the tww maybe I should cut them out?

I know this sounds ridiculous but, I didn't know I was pg with dd#2 until I was 21 weeks pg (I felt her kicking







)........
I was nursing and exercising and loosing the 400lbs I had gained with my first dd and I was only 10 months pp. I had been casually drinking the whole time!! I have to admit I was a little freaked out over that, but my mw at the time explained that problems with babies from drinking were really from the women who drank heavily during their pregnancy. Thank goodness she was OK, better then OK actually!

So, back to my question. If you are a casual drinker, do you cut it out the whole time you are TTC or just during the TWW or not at all?


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 

I've started looking at baby things (cloth diapers, wraps, etc.) again, I know many people feel like that this is jinxing things and I respect that for them, I just find a lot of comfort in it. Like looking is acknowledging that it will happen for us.

I have good days and bad days. Sometimes I can look at baby stuff, and sometimes it is to hard. But when I do it does give me hope!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

Has anyone looked at the first page under waiting to know? There are only 2 non-BFPs and they're both 7DPO, too soon to know. THIS is a lucky month!!

The first page is looking nice and hopeful! I hope the trend continues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I a﻿m sort of freaking out right now. I have ewc﻿m! WTF!!! I had two big patches of it...﻿more then I had all cycle. I really think I o'd cd27, so what is going on. I do not even feel like bding. I can feel so﻿me cervical twinges, but I have not checked position or anything.







:

I agree that the temp dip could be implantation, I get CM during the TWW most months, usually EW looking stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 

my morning so far: watching squirrels dtd on my deck (three of them chasing each other, kind of disturbing to see the Caligula of the squirrel world out there...Foamy has nothing on this guy!) Found a great new recipe for granola bars i'm going to try, got some work done in my studio last night (portrait of Hunter S Thompson now complete, alongside William S Burroughs and Poe....next up is Layne Staley!), feeling ok despite this FREAKING MIGRAINE. If any of you are up for a new workout, go to your dollar store, and look by the dvd's, you might find Hula for Buns and Abs. It's so fun! gives me confidence to be shaking things









hope you all have a great day. All these bfp's are so encouraging









That video sounds like fun!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
sorry, no personals today. I came in here to vent. well, not really venting, but have to work out some feelings.

So... a fren found out she was pregnant towards the end of my pregnancy, which ended in a stillbirth. I had a private blog then and though it was hard to read all that pain and grieving when pregnant, she did that, to show her support. recently she birthed her baby at home, and though i am happy for her, of course I have not been to seen the baby. I did organize to have food delivered to her house. This morning she emailed to thank me for the food and told me how she is enjoying the beautiful experience of her delightful baby, and how she is enjoying the moments because my experience taught her how fragile life is.

I dunno why but those words STING. I believe it is not in her intent to hurt, but rather she is appreciative. But... I suddenly felt angry and very pissed!!! I do not want to be an example of how fragile life is. I have always known Life is fragile, I did not need that lesson myself, nor do I want to be that lesson to others!! And I guess knowing that she could enjoy her moments slap me in my face because right now life is just downright miserable for me. Before I sat down to emails I had just took out F's memory box to look at and had a good cry.







Then her email, it just drove home my loss even further and added salt to my wound.

I know, I am pitiful and petty. But it just sucks. It hurts like hell.

I don't think you are petty. It is hard to hear thing like that and those who have not had a loss have a difficult time being sensitive, even though they are usually not being hurtful on purpose. I cringe to think how many insensitive things I said before my loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Another low temp this morning, so I guess I didn't O after all. I feel kind of disgusted with the whole thing. Not sure what I am going to do now- make another doctors appt or just wait until the one I have at the end of May. Ho hum.

Went to see my friend who had the baby. It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. Only once did I feel like crying, and that was after I left. I just sat there holding the sleeping baby and watching her one year old play, thinking that this would have been my life too. Oh well. Whatever.

Suddenly, I feel like cussing like a sailor.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 


I don't think I will return for next month. My body isn't doing anything and I am sick of temping (it gets old when you do it for years) and I haven't been doing it. I haven't totally decided yet, but I am thinking about it. December of this year will be our last month ttc forever but I feel like throwing in the towel now. I have before but got too excited and too optimistic that anything could happen. I hope I don't fall in that trap again&#8230;

Western medicine didn't work. Acupuncture haven't done much in the past and I'm reluctant to spend hundreds of dollars a month to try that again. I don't know what to do with my life.













Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 

So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork. So while my hCG was tripling, my progesterone was dropping?! (although they did say it can bounce around) WTF!!!! I feel scared sick. I keep thinking that this is a sign that it is a doomed pregnancy, but then why would my hCG have risen like that?! With my last three pregnancies that all ended in m/c, my hCG never did anything like that - it was never that good, nor rising so well. Oh, I just want to cry and cry. And to make matters worse, DH just left for 4 days. I think I'm going to go puke.

I don't know much about progesterone, but







s. I am sorry DH left town, I hope the days pass quickly.

*me:* I have been so emotional the last few days. I feel very anxious! I left DD play group crying yesterday and I am not entirely sure why. 1) it is frustrating with DD GF diet, there was food everywhere that I had to take away form her and she was getting mad (I think we will just have to not go until we get the diet more under control) 2) There are other PG mom's all excited and giddy and I am not their yet, it seem so unfair that I can't just be excited, instead i am scared 3) I am just emotional and I hope that is a good PG sign! We went to a diffrent play group today where everyone is much more understanding of DD diet and it went much better.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Just curious.....

Do you continue (?) to drink when you are TTC? Since we have never ttc b/f I always drank as usual until I knew I was pg. Now that we're officially TTC I'm not too sure what to do. I really do love my vodka tonic's on the weekends







but if I'm in the tww maybe I should cut them out?

I know this sounds ridiculous but, I didn't know I was pg with dd#2 until I was 21 weeks pg (I felt her kicking







)........
I was nursing and exercising and loosing the 400lbs I had gained with my first dd and I was only 10 months pp. I had been casually drinking the whole time!! I have to admit I was a little freaked out over that, but my mw at the time explained that problems with babies from drinking were really from the women who drank heavily during their pregnancy. Thank goodness she was OK, better then OK actually!

So, back to my question. If you are a casual drinker, do you cut it out the whole time you are TTC or just during the TWW or not at all?

I do not drink, but I really do not enjoy or drink much anyway. I have heard what your midwife said. People around the globe continue to drink through pregnancy without adverse side effects.

*sarah2881*,


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - Just remember, this pregnancy is different. Those hcg numbers must be a good sign! I'm so sorry your DH is gone.







As far as the progesterone goes, I haven't done the research personally. If you feel like a different form is a good idea, can you get your care provider's support? You go do what you have to do to maintain your sanity! Stick, LO, stick!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
So, back to my question. If you are a casual drinker, do you cut it out the whole time you are TTC or just during the TWW or not at all?

I've quit drinking entirely. I wouldn't drink while nursing, either (I did have a quarter of a shot of wine cooler for new year's 2007 but then Lilly wanted to nurse 10 minutes later and I've never drank again because of it). Drinking while TTC is inadvisable. It only takes one mistake, not a heavy drinker, with too much alcohol in your system (which vodka would tend to qualify) when a vital organ is developing to cause serious problems. Other countries continue to drink through pregnancy and mostly do fine with it. I won't risk it.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*barose* - Have you tried books like The Fertility Diet or The Infertility Cure? They might be good options if you want to throw all you've got at it without spending tons of money. I've heard good things and they both seem to have good, practical, reasonable advice. Sometimes it's good to just *do* something, yk?


I was going to look into The Infertility Cure - it had a lot of good reviews. I'm afraid another book/more advice about diet would be contrary to what I need to do for my PCOS and hypothyroid. Maybe I'm just overwhelmed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Chesa, Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew-- I'm sorry you're all going through so much. Chesa, stop worrying so much, it will be okay. I believe in your pregnancy. I believe in you. You did it before and you WILL do it again.


Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Just curious.....Do you continue (?) to drink when you are TTC?


I do very casually. No hard liquor (vodka, rum, etc) and no beer though.

I consume wine about once a week and no more than 2 glasses. There were times when I cut out wine and it didn't make a different in my fertility; then years go by (when I'm trying other things too of course). I figure I need to be careful and cautious while ttc but since it's taken up most of my adult life, I need to let myself have some pleasure too. I still eat Sushi, hot tubs, etc

I dont drink or do hot tubs during the 2ww though.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I consume wine about once a week and no more than 2 glasses. There were times when I cut out wine and it didn't make a different in my fertility; then years go by (when I'm trying other things too of course). I figure I need to be careful and cautious while ttc but since it's taken up most of my adult life, I need to let myself have some pleasure too. I still eat Sushi, hot tubs, etc

I dont drink or do hot tubs during the 2ww though.


I agree. I've never been a big drinker and usually it's just a margarita when I go out for mexican food. I realize my TTC journey is going to be long and while I hope to have another dc within the next 5yrs, it's so hard to be "perfect" for that long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
So I have made the decision that if I am NOT pregnant this month that I am going to have to see a doc. I want an u/s done to make sure I am ovulating with decent eggs and possibly a HSG. 16 months of TTC with one loss at 12 weeks that was a blighted ovum. I am so done trying to do this on my own. DONE! I need to make sure that things are working inside of me the way they are suppose to!

I needed to say it out loud, ok well write it out loud! LOL

hey, test buddy, I too had a BO (discovered at 12w, but stopped at 8) and have been TTC for 13m. I wish I could find a link with us gals with BO, but it all seems so random, though most have more dc after a BO!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork. So while my hCG was tripling, my progesterone was dropping?! (although they did say it can bounce around) WTF!!!! I feel scared sick. I keep thinking that this is a sign that it is a doomed pregnancy, but then why would my hCG have risen like that?! With my last three pregnancies that all ended in m/c, my hCG never did anything like that - it was never that good, nor rising so well. Oh, I just want to cry and cry. And to make matters worse, DH just left for 4 days. I think I'm going to go puke.

my OB wanted my prog over 10! That's so much lower that what many of you talk about. I've always wondered about it.

check this out
http://yourtotalhealth.ivillage.com/...reatments.html

it mentions that prog levels drop after eating a meal and often drop during the day and also said a level of 10 is OK.


----------



## Lindsey608

Big waahooos to 2happymamas & xak!!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
my OB wanted my prog over 10! That's so much lower that what many of you talk about. I've always wondered about it.

check this out
http://yourtotalhealth.ivillage.com/...reatments.html

it mentions that prog levels drop after eating a meal and often drop during the day and also said a level of 10 is OK.

Oh, very interesting! I've calmed down a little. I found several sources online that mentioned anything from *9-47* is normal during the first trimester. It doesn't increase from that a whole lot during the second trimester either. And the article you gave me says that the values can vary during the day and drop after meals. Well, for all three progesterone blood tests, I went earlier and earlier (15.7 @ 4pm on DPO8, 13.7 @ 11am on DPO15, 12 @ 8:30am on DPO17) and I had just eaten. Maybe that has something to do with it. Nevertheless, it is on the low end. But my hCG was rising despite it!

*BlissfullyLoving* - Injectibles, huh? Maybe I should ask about that. I thought suppositories are best because they go straight to the uterus and are not processed out by your liver. Maybe that is why they don't change your blood level, but still do their job? My RE did say I could add Endometrin to the Crinone I am already on (all suppositories - one's a cream, one's a tablet). So I am on that now too. Seems like a lot - Endometrin 3X/day and Crinone 1X/day! I know that there is a lot of conflicting information out there as to whether it will help, but it won't hurt. Oh, man. Why couldn't the level just have been 30 or something?!







:

I guess there is nothing I can do but hope....


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Chesa - Big big







That's all you can do, just have hope.

*AAM:*

DH and I are wondering if we can start TTC before the 3 months the doctors in the hospital recommended. Honestly, because I was anemic for so long and now am on an iron/B-vitamin supplement, I think I'm healthier now than I was when my last 2 (possibly even 3) children were conceived.

What do you think?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
*AAM:*

DH and I are wondering if we can start TTC before the 3 months the doctors in the hospital recommended. Honestly, because I was anemic for so long and now am on an iron/B-vitamin supplement, I think I'm healthier now than I was when my last 2 (possibly even 3) children were conceived.

What do you think?

Did you have a d&c? If you did I would stick with the three cycles. Ultimately it is your choice, but you need time to heal from that procedure. If you did not, then you can start whenever you are ready.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*BlissfullyLoving* - Injectibles, huh? Maybe I should ask about that. I thought suppositories are best because they go straight to the uterus and are not processed out by your liver. Maybe that is why they don't change your blood level, but still do their job? My RE did say I could add Endometrin to the Crinone I am already on (all suppositories - one's a cream, one's a tablet). So I am on that now too. Seems like a lot - Endometrin 3X/day and Crinone 1X/day! I know that there is a lot of conflicting information out there as to whether it will help, but it won't hurt. Oh, man. Why couldn't the level just have been 30 or something?!







:

I guess there is nothing I can do but hope....

I really do not know much about it. I have only read things in passing. I have no experience with it. Yes, continue to hope.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
So I have made the decision that if I am NOT pregnant this month that I am going to have to see a doc. I want an u/s done to make sure I am ovulating with decent eggs and possibly a HSG. 16 months of TTC with one loss at 12 weeks that was a blighted ovum. I am so done trying to do this on my own. DONE! I need to make sure that things are working inside of me the way they are suppose to!

I needed to say it out loud, ok well write it out loud! LOL

That sounds like a good plan. Fingers crossed for this month!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Just curious.....

Do you continue (?) to drink when you are TTC? Since we have never ttc b/f I always drank as usual until I knew I was pg. Now that we're officially TTC I'm not too sure what to do. I really do love my vodka tonic's on the weekends







but if I'm in the tww maybe I should cut them out?

I know this sounds ridiculous but, I didn't know I was pg with dd#2 until I was 21 weeks pg (I felt her kicking







)........
I was nursing and exercising and loosing the 400lbs I had gained with my first dd and I was only 10 months pp. I had been casually drinking the whole time!! I have to admit I was a little freaked out over that, but my mw at the time explained that problems with babies from drinking were really from the women who drank heavily during their pregnancy. Thank goodness she was OK, better then OK actually!

So, back to my question. If you are a casual drinker, do you cut it out the whole time you are TTC or just during the TWW or not at all?

I do not drink while TTC, it decreases fertility. I might have one glass of wine during my AF as a consolation but that is it the whole month.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I have good days and bad days. Sometimes I can look at baby stuff, and sometimes it is to hard. But when I do it does give me hope!

The first page is looking nice and hopeful! I hope the trend continues.

I agree that the temp dip could be implantation, I get CM during the TWW most months, usually EW looking stuff.

That video sounds like fun!!

I don't think you are petty. It is hard to hear thing like that and those who have not had a loss have a difficult time being sensitive, even though they are usually not being hurtful on purpose. I cringe to think how many insensitive things I said before my loss.



















I don't know much about progesterone, but







s. I am sorry DH left town, I hope the days pass quickly.

*me:* I have been so emotional the last few days. I feel very anxious! I left DD play group crying yesterday and I am not entirely sure why. 1) it is frustrating with DD GF diet, there was food everywhere that I had to take away form her and she was getting mad (I think we will just have to not go until we get the diet more under control) 2) There are other PG mom's all excited and giddy and I am not their yet, it seem so unfair that I can't just be excited, instead i am scared 3) I am just emotional and I hope that is a good PG sign! We went to a diffrent play group today where everyone is much more understanding of DD diet and it went much better.

I'm so sorry. The first tri can be so hard.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Chesa - Big big







That's all you can do, just have hope.

*AAM:*

DH and I are wondering if we can start TTC before the 3 months the doctors in the hospital recommended. Honestly, because I was anemic for so long and now am on an iron/B-vitamin supplement, I think I'm healthier now than I was when my last 2 (possibly even 3) children were conceived.

What do you think?

If you had a D&C I would wait. Your body needs time to heal. If you had a natural m/c usually waiting one cycle is fine.

Me: Had a great time at the doula meeting last night, despite one pregnant woman and 3 babies being there. I was very proud of myself. I've got today off from work so I'm taking in a yoga class and getting some errands done with DS is at school. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
kind of a weird question to anyone who wants to answer it, do any of you get cramps during ovulation? Like if I stand up too quickly, sometimes I get cramps. I don't know if this is normal or not. I never remember to ask my doctor, but it's just something weird I've been noticing since the birth of my 4yo.

Yup, not every time but yeah, sometimes I can feel ovulation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I don't think I will return for next month. My body isn't doing anything and I am sick of temping (it gets old when you do it for years) and I haven't been doing it. I haven't totally decided yet, but I am thinking about it. December of this year will be our last month ttc forever but I feel like throwing in the towel now. I have before but got too excited and too optimistic that anything could happen. I hope I don't fall in that trap again&#8230;











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, it seems like so many of us need hugs today.

Barose, DreamWeaver, and cagnew: big







s. You are in my thoughts.

So I got the results from my progesterone and it is low - 13.7 and 12, respectively. It was actually 15.7 on the day I got my BFP last week. I have been on Crinone the whole time, but it acts locally so it doesn't show up in my bloodwork.

This progesterone business is so confusing! My current OB doesn't really believe in LPD but is willing to supplement. He really thinks that the best way to introduce progesterone is via injectibles. He says you need enough to change the blood chemistry to know that it's working (or something like that). I'm gonna ask him more about that. He says they hurt pretty bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Just curious.....
Do you continue (?) to drink when you are TTC? Since we have never ttc b/f I always drank as usual until I knew I was pg. Now that we're officially TTC I'm not too sure what to do. I really do love my vodka tonic's on the weekends







but if I'm in the tww maybe I should cut them out?

LoL! I can't believe you didn't know you were pregnant for so long! Wowza!!! Well . . . I wasn't abstaining when I got pregnant with my daughter. I think these losses have made me much more paranoid. I have no advice.

Ok, those were my responses from yesterday . . . think I got 'em all. (My computer crapped out on me before I could post them last night.)

Today's busy, of course. I do have an interview with the local news station today about our cesarean rate. Woot!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Well it is a beautiful day here! Sunny and bright-just what I need!








to all who need it!

Congrats to all the BFPs in the last few days!







:







:







:







:









































































Welcome to the newbies - stay for as long as you need us! This is a great place to find healing and friendship.









I am going to see a new MW next Thursday. We are going to coem up with a plan for ttc again. Then I see the RE on 5/6. Only 11 more days to go.

Take care all! I'll be back later on.

hugs!
Jen


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
DH and I are wondering if we can start TTC before the 3 months the doctors in the hospital recommended.

It's up to you. I'd wait at least a full cycle, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, very interesting! I've calmed down a little. I found several sources online that mentioned anything from *9-47* is normal during the first trimester.

I will hope with you. Like I said, I have good feelings about your pregnancy and I believe in it. I really think this is it for you, hon, this is the one who can stick.

*me*: Still pregnant! Look at that! My line is twice as dark this time. I think I'm ready to change my siggy, but I'm not certain yet. Very nervous about doing it. Last time I got into being pregnant and got all excited about it... I ended up here. While I love that you all were available and it helped tremendously, I think you can understand when I say I wish it weren't necessary.


----------



## veganmama719

*Barose*, _The Infertility Cure_ has a whole chapter on PCOS. I really recommend her, I am sure it is following this book is what helped me get PG in January. Obviously I am not happy it was a BO, but I am doing her suggestions for improving egg quality so hopefully the next time I get PG it will be a good egg.


----------



## 2happymamas

Just got back results from my bloodtest. At 13DPIUI, my hcg is 112 and progesterone is 42. Yay! Another bloodtest on Monday.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I will hope with you. Like I said, I have good feelings about your pregnancy and I believe in it. I really think this is it for you, hon, this is the one who can stick.

*me*: Still pregnant! Look at that! My line is twice as dark this time. I think I'm ready to change my siggy, but I'm not certain yet. Very nervous about doing it. Last time I got into being pregnant and got all excited about it... I ended up here. While I love that you all were available and it helped tremendously, I think you can understand when I say I wish it weren't necessary.

Hurray for darker lines!!! Okay, so look at my siggy... now you can do it to! I did it in an attempt to give us both some courage. Today I am a nervous wreck, totally stressing over the progesterone stuff. I can't seem to shake the anxiety. But I am trying to think positively and maybe the siggy change will help. Thanks for hoping and believing with me! It really helps.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Just got back results from my bloodtest. At 13DPIUI, my hcg is 112 and progesterone is 42. Yay! Another bloodtest on Monday.

YAY!!!!! Those are great numbers! Just curious - are you on a progesterone supplement and if so, which one? I need it!


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
YAY!!!!! Those are great numbers! Just curious - are you on a progesterone supplement and if so, which one? I need it!

Yes, I am on a supplement. It is called prometrium.

Are the numbers really good? I just do not know a lot about the interpretation of those numbers. The nurse did say that the numbers were indicitive of a single baby. She said I better hope it's only one b/c the numbers were too low for twins to be progressing normally. I remember getting a bloodtest at 14DPIUI with my pregnancy that ended in miscarriage. My levels (at 14DPIUI) were 136 and 26.9.

Now, I tested a day earlier and got 112 hcg and 42 progesterone.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Yes, I am on a supplement. It is called prometrium.

Are the numbers really good? I just do not know a lot about the interpretation of those numbers. The nurse did say that the numbers were indicitive of a single baby. She said I better hope it's only one b/c the numbers were too low for twins to be progressing normally. I remember getting a bloodtest at 14DPIUI with my pregnancy that ended in miscarriage. My levels (at 14DPIUI) were 136 and 26.9.

Now, I tested a day earlier and got 112 hcg and 42 progesterone.

Well, here is a site that gives you a range of values based on week of pregnancy. http://www.birth.com.au/Info.asp?class=6620&page=8
So, you are in week 4 and the range is 5 - 426 for a singleton. And progesterone is anywhere from 9-47. So that looks good!

So, how many times a day do you take Prometrium? I think that one is like Endometrin in that it does show up in your bloodwork (Crinone doesn't)....


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I did have a D&C, so I guess we have to wait. Sigh.


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Well, here is a site that gives you a range of values based on week of pregnancy. http://www.birth.com.au/Info.asp?class=6620&page=8
So, you are in week 4 and the range is 5 - 426 for a singleton. And progesterone is anywhere from 9-47. So that looks good!

So, how many times a day do you take Prometrium? I think that one is like Endometrin in that it does show up in your bloodwork (Crinone doesn't)....

Thanks for the information! I take prometrium once per day, as prescribed. However, the nurse did tell me I could take one pill twice per day if I wanted. I decided to only take one and take it with my prenatal right before bed every night.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well it is a beautiful day here! Sunny and bright-just what I need!








to all who need it!

Congrats to all the BFPs in the last few days!







:







:







:







:









































































Welcome to the newbies - stay for as long as you need us! This is a great place to find healing and friendship.









I am going to see a new MW next Thursday. We are going to coem up with a plan for ttc again. Then I see the RE on 5/6. Only 11 more days to go.

Take care all! I'll be back later on.

hugs!
Jen

Sounds like you have a very good plan in place.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's up to you. I'd wait at least a full cycle, though.

I will hope with you. Like I said, I have good feelings about your pregnancy and I believe in it. I really think this is it for you, hon, this is the one who can stick.

*me*: Still pregnant! Look at that! My line is twice as dark this time. I think I'm ready to change my siggy, but I'm not certain yet. Very nervous about doing it. Last time I got into being pregnant and got all excited about it... I ended up here. While I love that you all were available and it helped tremendously, I think you can understand when I say I wish it weren't necessary.

Very glad things seem good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Just got back results from my bloodtest. At 13DPIUI, my hcg is 112 and progesterone is 42. Yay! Another bloodtest on Monday.

Those numbers sound just fine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Hurray for darker lines!!! Okay, so look at my siggy... now you can do it to! I did it in an attempt to give us both some courage. Today I am a nervous wreck, totally stressing over the progesterone stuff. I can't seem to shake the anxiety. But I am trying to think positively and maybe the siggy change will help. Thanks for hoping and believing with me! It really helps.

changing the siggy is scary. You can do it!









Me: feeling blissful from yoga


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thanks all for the hugs. Yesterday was just plain awful, I cried several times more. I really did not need that your-baby-died-but-mine's-alive-THANK-GOODNESS!! vibe, you understand? But anyways, time to go on.... SIGH (trudge)








to cagnew, barose and everyone who needs it!!








: for 2mamas, chesa & xak!!

I am in my TWW now, although i am not hopeful. I don't think we bd at the right time this month, crap.

I hope all those of us having lousy day/s feel better soon!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: Still pregnant! Look at that! My line is twice as dark this time. I think I'm ready to change my siggy, but I'm not certain yet. Very nervous about doing it. Last time I got into being pregnant and got all excited about it... I ended up here. While I love that you all were available and it helped tremendously, I think you can understand when I say I wish it weren't necessary.

That line is darker.























Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Just got back results from my bloodtest. At 13DPIUI, my hcg is 112 and progesterone is 42. Yay! Another bloodtest on Monday.

Yay!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I did have a D&C, so I guess we have to wait. Sigh.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: Had a great time at the doula meeting last night, despite one pregnant woman and 3 babies being there. I was very proud of myself. I've got today off from work so I'm taking in a yoga class and getting some errands done with DS is at school. Have a good day everyone!

I am happy that you enjoyed your meeting. That is great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: feeling blissful from yoga

Sounds great!

*me:* Enjoyed my two favorite television shows last night (Lost and The Office). I had a nice morning with ds at story time. I am still quite convinced that a BFP is just waiting for me...I guess we will see in a few more days. I am going to test on the 29th, and not a day sooner.

We had plans with friends tonight, but they had to cancel. The wife is pregnant was put on bed rest because of her blood pressure. Our Sunday plans were also canceled. Dh's grandmother is having a birthday party on Saturday. I guess it will give me more time to do some of the things that I have been holding off from doing. There are lots of smaller projects to do around the house. I also have a stack of books that I have been wanting to get through.

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## heatherh

Yeah for optimistic siggy, *ChesapeakeBorn*!









*2happymamas* - Nothing like an optimistic nurse to add joy to the day, huh?

*DreamWeaver* -







:


----------



## i0lanthe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I did have a D&C, so I guess we have to wait. Sigh.
























Waiting sucks. My first "real" cycle (december) after my d&c (november) was a really sub-par one though (crazy AF, then crazy mid-cycle spotting all through xmas break), so waiting seemed more pointful after that (still frustrating of course.)


----------



## xakana

Okay, I did it. Now off the computer for me--I can barely see, I'm dizzy and ucky and crampy feeling and so very tired. And hungry. Must. eat. more....


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Okay, I did it. Now off the computer for me--I can barely see, I'm dizzy and ucky and crampy feeling and so very tired. And hungry. Must. eat. more....

Looks great!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
That line is darker.























Yay!
































I am happy that you enjoyed your meeting. That is great!

Sounds great!

*me:* Enjoyed my two favorite television shows last night (Lost and The Office). I had a nice morning with ds at story time. I am still quite convinced that a BFP is just waiting for me...I guess we will see in a few more days. I am going to test on the 29th, and not a day sooner.

We had plans with friends tonight, but they had to cancel. The wife is pregnant was put on bed rest because of her blood pressure. Our Sunday plans were also canceled. Dh's grandmother is having a birthday party on Saturday. I guess it will give me more time to do some of the things that I have been holding off from doing. There are lots of smaller projects to do around the house. I also have a stack of books that I have been wanting to get through.

I hope everyone is having a great day!

I hope you do get your BFP! and that reminds me, while I was at my awsome doula meeting I missed The Office! Bummer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Okay, I did it. Now off the computer for me--I can barely see, I'm dizzy and ucky and crampy feeling and so very tired. And hungry. Must. eat. more....

Good for you! Looks great. I think you are due the same day as 2happymamas.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Okay, so changing my siggy did not help my mental state. Today has been so rough. I woke up extremely anxious and stayed that way until about 1pm. Then tonight I realized that my bbs don't hurt as much as they have been and do not feel as full, so I am once again convinced this one is going or gone. I am a weepy mess. When can a girl get a break?! Isn't 3 losses enough, God?! I guess not....


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: Still pregnant! Look at that! My line is twice as dark this time. I think I'm ready to change my siggy, but I'm not certain yet. Very nervous about doing it. Last time I got into being pregnant and got all excited about it... I ended up here. While I love that you all were available and it helped tremendously, I think you can understand when I say I wish it weren't necessary.

YAY!
Try and let yourself get excited and joyful about being pregnant. If something is going to happen it is going to happen and guarding yourself emotionally won't change the future. Enjoy your sticky bean and enjoy being a pregnant mama. If something were to happen at least you have those great memories. I hope I am explaining myself well enough. It is something I have thought about for if and when I do get a BFP. I know that I will be terrified but I want to try really hard to enjoy the time I have with my pregnant self...just in case.
*hugs*


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, so changing my siggy did not help my mental state. Today has been so rough. I woke up extremely anxious and stayed that way until about 1pm. Then tonight I realized that my bbs don't hurt as much as they have been and do not feel as full, so I am once again convinced this one is going or gone. I am a weepy mess. When can a girl get a break?! Isn't 3 losses enough, God?! I guess not....









Do I have to come over there and tweak your boobs? Is that what it's going to take? *hugs* I check the paper every time I wipe. Every cramp has me nervous. I got *excuse the TMI* diarrhea and became terrified and almost cried because that happened during the miscarriage, too--right before, then I had it and all through it.

I'm right there with you, hon. We can do this. We can have more babies.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, so changing my siggy did not help my mental state. Today has been so rough. I woke up extremely anxious and stayed that way until about 1pm. Then tonight I realized that my bbs don't hurt as much as they have been and do not feel as full, so I am once again convinced this one is going or gone. I am a weepy mess. When can a girl get a break?! Isn't 3 losses enough, God?! I guess not....


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Do I have to come over there and tweak your boobs? Is that what it's going to take? *hugs* I check the paper every time I wipe. Every cramp has me nervous. I got *excuse the TMI* diarrhea and became terrified and almost cried because that happened during the miscarriage, too--right before, then I had it and all through it.

I'm right there with you, hon. We can do this. We can have more babies.

Oh, man! I wish I lived in Missouri right now! (Not so you can grope my bbs, lol, but because going through this alone is AWFUL and we could keep each other straight!).


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, so changing my siggy did not help my mental state. Today has been so rough. I woke up extremely anxious and stayed that way until about 1pm. Then tonight I realized that my bbs don't hurt as much as they have been and do not feel as full, so I am once again convinced this one is going or gone. I am a weepy mess. When can a girl get a break?! Isn't 3 losses enough, God?! I guess not....









I am so sorry for your pain. It is not easy. Is there any way you can get a bloodtest to make sure your hcg level is appropriate?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, so changing my siggy did not help my mental state. Today has been so rough. I woke up extremely anxious and stayed that way until about 1pm. Then tonight I realized that my bbs don't hurt as much as they have been and do not feel as full, so I am once again convinced this one is going or gone. I am a weepy mess. When can a girl get a break?! Isn't 3 losses enough, God?! I guess not....































The first tri is so hard.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - 3 losses is way more than any mama deserves! I so hope this is a sticky baby for you! Still keeping you in my thoughts.









*xakana* - pg gives me all sorts of digestive, umm, issues. You're in good company.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I'm right there with you, hon. We can do this. We can have more babies.

Word.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, man! I wish I lived in Missouri right now! (Not so you can grope my bbs, lol, but because going through this alone is AWFUL and we could keep each other straight!).

I know it's that my groping skillz have crossed state boundaries and are now legendary. But my fingers are very cold right now. *laugh* Of course, you'd find me in real life to be weepy and in need of a shower right now.  So I'm sparing your pregnant nose (waaaiiii I want a shower! no time, no time!) and emotions because you don't have to get triggered by me being triggered by something or other sappy, sweet or sad I read/saw/thought about.


----------



## dani76

Can I be moved to waiting to know? Thanks!


----------



## starkyld

I'm having the hardest time interpreting where I am in my cycle or even if I'm cycling at all right now. It was only yesterday that I finally stopped spotting enough to check my cervical mucous for the first time post-miscarriage. My temperatures are a little high to be pre-ovulatory but a little low to be post-ovulatory. My OPK results are negative. Gah. I'm okay with this cycle being a wash in terms of conceiving again (my husband isn't ready yet), but I really wanted to get some appropriately-timed hormone panels before my insurance runs out.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I'm having the hardest time interpreting where I am in my cycle or even if I'm cycling at all right now. It was only yesterday that I finally stopped spotting enough to check my cervical mucous for the first time post-miscarriage. My temperatures are a little high to be pre-ovulatory but a little low to be post-ovulatory. My OPK results are negative. Gah. I'm okay with this cycle being a wash in terms of conceiving again (my husband isn't ready yet), but I really wanted to get some appropriately-timed hormone panels before my insurance runs out.

The first cycle after a miscarriage can be very unpredictable and wonky. Temperatures, cervical mucous, and position might jump around while your body recovers. Some people have a normal cycle immediately, and it takes months for some of us to O. Good luck!

*me:* I hate when mothering is down...I missed all of you this weekend. I took a pregnancy test on Sunday. It would be too early to get a positive for o'ing on cd27, but if I O'ed on cd20 it would be 14dpo. It was negative, so if I O'ed on cd20 (doubtful) then I am not pregnant. I plan on testing tomorrow. It will be cd37 10dpo. I am more cautious about my optimism and at the same time still expecting it. I had a dream about a baby last night.







Yesterday we watched tons of home videos from when ds was a baby. It goes by so quickly.

I spent some time with a woman that was due two days after I was due on Saturday. I was dreading seeing her, and her belly. I did not want anything else to remind me of where I should be in my pregnancy. It was ok though.


----------



## chel

welcome back guys. I can't believe MDC was down so long.

Nothing exciting with me. I tested this am and nothing.

TayTaysmama how's it going?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Ohhhh, what a relief that MDC is back up and running! It was a rough, rough weekend without DH and you girls to keep me straight!!! I spent Friday and Saturday swinging between rage and total despair because I was convinced that I had lost this one too. It was only when I broke down sobbing during the movie "Charlotte's Web" did it occur to me that _maybe_, just maybe this was a pregnancy induced mood swing?! LOL. Since then my emotional symptoms have subsided and my physical symptoms have returned. I guess that is often how pregnancy works - symptoms come and go, varying in type and intensity. I still feel anxious in the mornings and hope that doesn't mean anything. I am still very scared. Maybe it just comes with the territory.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I'm having the hardest time interpreting where I am in my cycle or even if I'm cycling at all right now. It was only yesterday that I finally stopped spotting enough to check my cervical mucous for the first time post-miscarriage. My temperatures are a little high to be pre-ovulatory but a little low to be post-ovulatory. My OPK results are negative. Gah. I'm okay with this cycle being a wash in terms of conceiving again (my husband isn't ready yet), but I really wanted to get some appropriately-timed hormone panels before my insurance runs out.

Big hugs to you, starkyld. It can be very frustrating and I know it is hard to be patient.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Ohhhh, what a relief that MDC is back up and running! It was a rough, rough weekend without DH and you girls to keep me straight!!! I spent Friday and Saturday swinging between rage and total despair because I was convinced that I had lost this one too. It was only when I broke down sobbing during the movie "Charlotte's Web" did it occur to me that _maybe_, just maybe this was a pregnancy induced mood swing?! LOL. Since then my emotional symptoms have subsided and my physical symptoms have returned. I guess that is often how pregnancy works - symptoms come and go, varying in type and intensity. I still feel anxious in the mornings and hope that doesn't mean anything. I am still very scared. Maybe it just comes with the territory.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in awhile, I have been a nervous wreck. I see there are many bfp's and I just wanted to say congratulations!!!! I had my u/s on Thursday, and the baby was there with a good strong hb. They also found a cyst on my right ovary, so I have been freaking out. I am still worried because after my 1st u/s last pregnancy the baby died 3 days later, around 9.5 weeks, and I was 9 weeks friday. And I know I sound like a broken record, but today I have been cramping big time, so I am really nervous. Hugs to everyone who needs one.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in awhile, I have been a nervous wreck. I see there are many bfp's and I just wanted to say congratulations!!!! I had my u/s on Thursday, and the baby was there with a good strong hb. They also found a cyst on my right ovary, so I have been freaking out. I am still worried because after my 1st u/s last pregnancy the baby died 3 days later, around 9.5 weeks, and I was 9 weeks friday. And I know I sound like a broken record, but today I have been cramping big time, so I am really nervous. Hugs to everyone who needs one.

Hang in there. One day at a time...sometimes one hour at a time.
Try to focus on the positive...that baby is there with a strong hb. YAY!!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi mamas. suffering thru a migraine here, but wanted to say to *chel*, i was 22 days yesterday and tested and got a bfn, and AF is due anytime this week, so i'm in the same boat as you. i have two more tests......gotta go call my doc and see if i can do something else about this headache. i've had it for almost a week now








hope you're all doing well. I signed up at babyfit (free diet and lifestyle tracker at sparkpeople website, gives you lots of good articles on ttc and stuff) and am reading some stuff there.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in awhile, I have been a nervous wreck. I see there are many bfp's and I just wanted to say congratulations!!!! I had my u/s on Thursday, and the baby was there with a good strong hb. They also found a cyst on my right ovary, so I have been freaking out. I am still worried because after my 1st u/s last pregnancy the baby died 3 days later, around 9.5 weeks, and I was 9 weeks friday. And I know I sound like a broken record, but today I have been cramping big time, so I am really nervous. Hugs to everyone who needs one.

Yeah for the hb!! I know it's hard, please be good to yourself and try to keep your spirits up.







: for a


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in awhile, I have been a nervous wreck. I see there are many bfp's and I just wanted to say congratulations!!!! I had my u/s on Thursday, and the baby was there with a good strong hb. They also found a cyst on my right ovary, so I have been freaking out. I am still worried because after my 1st u/s last pregnancy the baby died 3 days later, around 9.5 weeks, and I was 9 weeks friday. And I know I sound like a broken record, but today I have been cramping big time, so I am really nervous. Hugs to everyone who needs one.









Try to stay positive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi mamas. suffering thru a migraine here, but wanted to say to *chel*, i was 22 days yesterday and tested and got a bfn, and AF is due anytime this week, so i'm in the same boat as you. i have two more tests......gotta go call my doc and see if i can do something









I hope your headache goes away soon.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Wow! I missed you guys this weekend! That seemed like forever!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
welcome back guys. I can't believe MDC was down so long.

Nothing exciting with me. I tested this am and nothing.

TayTaysmama how's it going?

So sorry about the bfn, but it's still early. I still haven't tested. I almost broke down this am but dh was inthe bathroom with my pee cup and I really had to go so I couldn't wait! LOL I still plan on waiting to test until at least Wed., trying for Fri.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Ohhhh, what a relief that MDC is back up and running! It was a rough, rough weekend without DH and you girls to keep me straight!!! I spent Friday and Saturday swinging between rage and total despair because I was convinced that I had lost this one too. It was only when I broke down sobbing during the movie "Charlotte's Web" did it occur to me that _maybe_, just maybe this was a pregnancy induced mood swing?! LOL. Since then my emotional symptoms have subsided and my physical symptoms have returned. I guess that is often how pregnancy works - symptoms come and go, varying in type and intensity. I still feel anxious in the mornings and hope that doesn't mean anything. I am still very scared. Maybe it just comes with the territory.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi mamas. suffering thru a migraine here, but wanted to say to *chel*, i was 22 days yesterday and tested and got a bfn, and AF is due anytime this week, so i'm in the same boat as you. i have two more tests......gotta go call my doc and see if i can do something else about this headache. i've had it for almost a week now








hope you're all doing well. I signed up at babyfit (free diet and lifestyle tracker at sparkpeople website, gives you lots of good articles on ttc and stuff) and am reading some stuff there.

I am a babyfit addict. Have been for quite awhile! My addiction is worse over there than over here! LOL What is your screen name over there????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in awhile, I have been a nervous wreck. I see there are many bfp's and I just wanted to say congratulations!!!! I had my u/s on Thursday, and the baby was there with a good strong hb. They also found a cyst on my right ovary, so I have been freaking out. I am still worried because after my 1st u/s last pregnancy the baby died 3 days later, around 9.5 weeks, and I was 9 weeks friday. And I know I sound like a broken record, but today I have been cramping big time, so I am really nervous. Hugs to everyone who needs one.











*Me*: Just waiting......12DPO today.....temp went up...luteal phase is usually only about 11 days. I have no real signs but that is kinda good since I usually have TONS before AF. At least I am not obsessing that my bbs hurt! LOL Not trying to get my hopes up!

It's SO nice to have MDC back! And look! I multi-quoted for the 1st time!!!! Woo hoo! LOL


----------



## apmama2myboo

hi taytay's, over at babyfit i am the same name I am everywhere else but here: darkestartist. i haven't posted yet but have just started this morning to check out the blogs and boards. any particular place you like to go?

I've been using sparkpeople.com to track my 4yo dd's diet, and make sure she's getting enough fiber and protein. it's not easy and once I started doing it for HER i became more aware of what I was putting in my own body. i do plan on doing their diet/food tracker thing soon though!


----------



## cagnew

Hugs to all the pg mommies! I know how nerve-wracking it is!

Hugs to all those waiting-to-know! I hope to see some more BFP's!

Sorry about the generalized "personals." My MIL is coming tomorrow (down from NJ) and I trying to get the house cleaned so she doesn't order a maid for us again.... I'm not dirty, but it is time for a deep-clean. My relationship w/ her is a little strained. One of those situations where you know you don't really like each other but you still play along. She leaves Friday....

Nothing new here, ttc-wise. I made another doc appt for this Wednesday, and stopped temping. I just want to get the show on the road and I don't want anymore confusion.

I eletrocuted myself this morning when I was cleaning the lamp with a wet sponge. Ha ha. Maybe it stimulated my ovaries into releasing an egg. A little eletrical current is probably good for the body


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi taytay's, over at babyfit i am the same name I am everywhere else but here: darkestartist. i haven't posted yet but have just started this morning to check out the blogs and boards. any particular place you like to go?

I've been using sparkpeople.com to track my 4yo dd's diet, and make sure she's getting enough fiber and protein. it's not easy and once I started doing it for HER i became more aware of what I was putting in my own body. i do plan on doing their diet/food tracker thing soon though!

My name is the same over there. If you click on community, then look for pregnancy health, then click on Natural Childbirth Support, and go to the natural birth chat you can find me there the easiest!


----------



## 2happymamas

I just heard from the RE about my test results. My hcg at 13 DPIUI was 112 and progesterone was 42. At 16DPIUI, my hcg is 330 and progesterone is 34.

Is it normal for the progesterone to drop? I am on prometrium and have not missed a dose at all. Thoughts about the numbers? I have an US scheduled for May 8th (next Thursday).


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Sorry about the generalized "personals." My MIL is coming tomorrow (down from NJ) and I trying to get the house cleaned so she doesn't order a maid for us again.... I'm not dirty, but it is time for a deep-clean. My relationship w/ her is a little strained. One of those situations where you know you don't really like each other but you still play along. She leaves Friday....

Nothing new here, ttc-wise. I made another doc appt for this Wednesday, and stopped temping. I just want to get the show on the road and I don't want anymore confusion.

I eletrocuted myself this morning when I was cleaning the lamp with a wet sponge. Ha ha. Maybe it stimulated my ovaries into releasing an egg. A little eletrical current is probably good for the body









Have fun with your mil...I kind of have the same relationship with mine.

I hope the shock got your eggs moving, but sorry you had to get electrocuted. That is such an uncomfortable feeling.

Good luck with the dr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just heard from the RE about my test results. My hcg at 13 DPIUI was 112 and progesterone was 42. At 16DPIUI, my hcg is 330 and progesterone is 34.

Is it normal for the progesterone to drop? I am on prometrium and have not missed a dose at all. Thoughts about the numbers? I have an US scheduled for May 8th (next Thursday).

I do not know about progesterone. What did the dr say? Did they seem concerned?


----------



## DreamWeaver

s all around!!! I know some of us are going through unnerving times now and I am







: and thinking of you all.

Me: just waiting and not hopeful at all. duh.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just heard from the RE about my test results. My hcg at 13 DPIUI was 112 and progesterone was 42. At 16DPIUI, my hcg is 330 and progesterone is 34.

Is it normal for the progesterone to drop? I am on prometrium and have not missed a dose at all. Thoughts about the numbers? I have an US scheduled for May 8th (next Thursday).

That happened to me too and worried me sick. My progesterone (while on Crinone which does not go into the bloodstream) was 15ish then 13.6ish then 12ish (taken earlier in the day each time), even though my hCG was tripling every 48 hours. They told me it would bounce around a bit. I did a bunch of research and found out that your progesterone level will vary throughout the day with a peak around midnight. There is a definite circadian rhythm to it. Did you have your bloodwork done at the same time each day? I also heard it can vary with how much you ate prior to your blood draw. Your level is still so high, so I wouldn't worry.







(I should take my own advice, LOL!)


----------



## Bennie45

Hi all, hope all is well. Just stopping in right quick. Could you please put me on the waiting to know section. Thanks.


----------



## heatherh

*BlissfullyLoving* - I hate it when MDC is down, too. Almost went into withdrawal














: for you tomorrow! And







for having to spend time w/ someone close to your due date. I'm glad it wasn't too bad.

*ChesapeakeBorn* - Glad to hear you're hanging in there! Still thinking about you lots!

*punkrawkmama27* - YEAH for a strong HB! :bounce: I agree to try to focus on the positive. You've got a strong HB now and LO is doing well.

*apmama2myboo* -









*TayTaysMama* -







:

*cagnew* - Hope MIL is on her very best behavior.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
The first cycle after a miscarriage can be very unpredictable and wonky. Temperatures, cervical mucous, and position might jump around while your body recovers. Some people have a normal cycle immediately, and it takes months for some of us to O. Good luck!

*me:* I hate when mothering is down...I missed all of you this weekend. I took a pregnancy test on Sunday. It would be too early to get a positive for o'ing on cd27, but if I O'ed on cd20 it would be 14dpo. It was negative, so if I O'ed on cd20 (doubtful) then I am not pregnant. I plan on testing tomorrow. It will be cd37 10dpo. I am more cautious about my optimism and at the same time still expecting it. I had a dream about a baby last night.







Yesterday we watched tons of home videos from when ds was a baby. It goes by so quickly.

I spent some time with a woman that was due two days after I was due on Saturday. I was dreading seeing her, and her belly. I did not want anything else to remind me of where I should be in my pregnancy. It was ok though.

it's not over till its over. Fingers crossed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starkyld* 
I'm having the hardest time interpreting where I am in my cycle or even if I'm cycling at all right now. It was only yesterday that I finally stopped spotting enough to check my cervical mucous for the first time post-miscarriage. My temperatures are a little high to be pre-ovulatory but a little low to be post-ovulatory. My OPK results are negative. Gah. I'm okay with this cycle being a wash in terms of conceiving again (my husband isn't ready yet), but I really wanted to get some appropriately-timed hormone panels before my insurance runs out.









the first cycle is hard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on in awhile, I have been a nervous wreck. I see there are many bfp's and I just wanted to say congratulations!!!! I had my u/s on Thursday, and the baby was there with a good strong hb. They also found a cyst on my right ovary, so I have been freaking out. I am still worried because after my 1st u/s last pregnancy the baby died 3 days later, around 9.5 weeks, and I was 9 weeks friday. And I know I sound like a broken record, but today I have been cramping big time, so I am really nervous. Hugs to everyone who needs one.

glad you had a good U/S. I totally understand though as I had a perfectly normal 7 week ultrasound with this babe that I most recently lost as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi mamas. suffering thru a migraine here, but wanted to say to *chel*, i was 22 days yesterday and tested and got a bfn, and AF is due anytime this week, so i'm in the same boat as you. i have two more tests......gotta go call my doc and see if i can do something else about this headache. i've had it for almost a week now








hope you're all doing well. I signed up at babyfit (free diet and lifestyle tracker at sparkpeople website, gives you lots of good articles on ttc and stuff) and am reading some stuff there.

I hope you can get some headache relief soon1!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just heard from the RE about my test results. My hcg at 13 DPIUI was 112 and progesterone was 42. At 16DPIUI, my hcg is 330 and progesterone is 34.

Is it normal for the progesterone to drop? I am on prometrium and have not missed a dose at all. Thoughts about the numbers? I have an US scheduled for May 8th (next Thursday).

Was the test taken at the same time of day? Levels can vary depending on what time of day it was. Try to have the next blood draw at the same time as the last one, that should give you some better answers.









ME: hoping to ovulate at the end of the week. I've got the babyfever badly so I'm trying desperately this month to hold my pee long enough to do OPK's. DH is having some health problems (Severe GERD), not life threatening but it is painful for him to BD so I'm trying to get the timing just right so that he doesn't have to suffer. Missed everyone this weekend!


----------



## happylemon

Hey ladies, just wanted to check in. Sounds like I am not alone in the nervous freaked out stage!







to everyone!

I am so excited for everyone getting ready to test







:

And I hope everyone is doing well otherwise.

I am beyond tired, my house is a mess, but I think I might take advantage of DD napping and go lay down. The problem is my mind races so much I never fall asleep and if I do DD wakes up! She has an internal antenna that alerts her to when I am trying to rest!


----------



## xakana

I can't believe MDC was gone all weekend. It _burned._ On the other hand, I spent a good portion of Saturday night trying not to throw up ^_^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
It would be too early to get a positive for o'ing on cd27, but if I O'ed on cd20 it would be 14dpo. It was negative, so if I O'ed on cd20 (doubtful) then I am not pregnant. I plan on testing tomorrow. It will be cd37 10dpo.

Oh, my goodness your chart looks good, though!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I am a babyfit addict. Have been for quite awhile! My addiction is worse over there than over here! LOL What is your screen name over there????

I used to obsess but the serious mainstreamness of it drove me away. I got sick of seeing people talking about leaving their babies to cry for hours and hitting them, etc. And my DDC was relatively drama-free, apparently. I still drop in on it, but am careful to avoid most of the threads. I love being a mother and just don't get the rant after rant after rant and "OMG, he had seezures all morning... sure he's had shots 2 days ago, but the dr sez that couldnt be it!" type of stuff. Really. bugs. me. (I'm all for family's choice on vaccines, but _not_ for ignoring the obvious) I'm still over there as Xakana, though.

*punkrawkmama*--that's why I'm not having an internal ultrasound this time--my baby died two days after my last one, with a healthy, beating heart and right in place and exactly like it was supposed to be. I think they're evil now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hi taytay's, over at babyfit i am the same name I am everywhere else but here: darkestartist.

*stalking* I joined up when I found out I was pregnant with Lilly and my best friend was trying to get me to join sparkpeople with her because of the nifty food tracker (that I randomly use, but it's too much work most of the time) and they booted me there for being preggers.

*hugs* to everyone. I'm still scared of joining any DDCs or making this permanent. I told my mom to stop being so excited because it would just hurt worse if I lose this one, too. I sat and cried and prayed on the potty the other night before wiping because I was so scared from the gastrointestinal difficulties I was experiencing and scared it would hurt the baby. It was fine, though--but a note should be made that I almost never pray. It's not a part of what I do for various reasons, but I was _that_ scared. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next two weeks. *sigh*


----------



## labortrials

Wow, I've had a really hard time with MDC lately. Haven't been able to get on!!!

Anyway, I had my HSG today and got some really upsetting news. I have been diagnosed with a didelphic uterus. Basically, instead of a pear-shaped uterus, I have a severely exaggerated heart-shaped one. He says didelphic, but I think it's bicornuate or septate. He didn't have any further recommendations, but I've joined a Mullarian Anomaly yahoo group to get some answers. I plan on seeking a more thorough diagnosis from a reproductive surgeon.

So, I'm pretty depressed. At least I know that I'm not sick and likely don't have a clotting disorder. I was also concerned about inherited thrombophilia, but the OB believes my losses are easily justified by my uterine abnormality. It's gonna be a crap shoot from here on out if I decide to conceive again. I don't know how I feel about that.

Sorry for the "me" post. It's the last week of the semester, and I'm definitely NOT caught up on everyone's news.

Hope all our pregos are doing well!


----------



## TayTaysMama

OK so you know you have a problem when you WANT to go to bed just so you can wake up and take your temp again! I have felt a few twinges here and there today so I am not so hopeful anymore. I think I'll just go to bed so I can start over with new feeling tomorrow! I am willing myself NOT to test!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I used to obsess but the serious mainstreamness of it drove me away. I got sick of seeing people talking about leaving their babies to cry for hours and hitting them, etc. And my DDC was relatively drama-free, apparently. I still drop in on it, but am careful to avoid most of the threads. I love being a mother and just don't get the rant after rant after rant and "OMG, he had seezures all morning... sure he's had shots 2 days ago, but the dr sez that couldnt be it!" type of stuff. Really. bugs. me. (I'm all for family's choice on vaccines, but _not_ for ignoring the obvious) I'm still over there as Xakana, though.

I just saw a post by you over there in the cafe and put 2 and 2 together! LOL I mainly stay in my DDC from before, the natural birth area, and the private natural team. I try to stay away from the mainstream stuff and the plain stupidity! Not always easy to avoid as you know.

Hugs to you! I hope it gets easier over the next few weeks!


----------



## heatherh

*xakana* - yeah for puking!









*labortrials* - I'm sorry about the news. Is there any likelihood of maintaining a pregnancy? You already had one child with that uterus!


----------



## skybluepink02

*labortrials* Oh honey, I'm so sorry about your news. I'm holding you in my thoughts.

*xakana* Yeah! for puking. The things we get excited about....

*Me* I thought I was 6 DPO, but I'm really only 4 DPO I thought I ovulated on day 13, but then on the 16th I got an LH surge and a positive OPK, as well as EWCM, so I'm pretty sure it's then. I don't think I caught it though







I BD on the 13th, late at night, and not again til the 16th, late afternoon, on the day of ovulation. I guess it depends on what time I ovulated, and how long my little eggies live. I'm pretty down about it though. I think I've given up this cycle, even though it's only 4DPO.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
...I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next two weeks. *sigh*

That makes two of us. It is rough, but worth it in the end if we are holding healthy babies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Wow, I've had a really hard time with MDC lately. Haven't been able to get on!!!

Anyway, I had my HSG today and got some really upsetting news. I have been diagnosed with a didelphic uterus. Basically, instead of a pear-shaped uterus, I have a severely exaggerated heart-shaped one. He says didelphic, but I think it's bicornuate or septate. He didn't have any further recommendations, but I've joined a Mullarian Anomaly yahoo group to get some answers. I plan on seeking a more thorough diagnosis from a reproductive surgeon.

So, I'm pretty depressed. At least I know that I'm not sick and likely don't have a clotting disorder. I was also concerned about inherited thrombophilia, but the OB believes my losses are easily justified by my uterine abnormality. It's gonna be a crap shoot from here on out if I decide to conceive again. I don't know how I feel about that.

Sorry for the "me" post. It's the last week of the semester, and I'm definitely NOT caught up on everyone's news.

Hope all our pregos are doing well!

Oh, Kimberely, don't give up hope! I know it is scary, but remember that you carried your daughter after all. Do they have an explanation as to how/why your uterus is didelphic? Was your mother on DES during her pregnancy with you? FWIW, I know a women who had the same condition and she had 2 healthy boys.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ME: hoping to ovulate at the end of the week. I've got the babyfever badly so I'm trying desperately this month to hold my pee long enough to do OPK's. DH is having some health problems (Severe GERD), not life threatening but it is painful for him to BD so I'm trying to get the timing just right so that he doesn't have to suffer. Missed everyone this weekend!









I hope your dh can enjoy the baby making.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I'm still scared of joining any DDCs or making this permanent. I told my mom to stop being so excited because it would just hurt worse if I lose this one, too. I sat and cried and prayed on the potty the other night before wiping because I was so scared from the gastrointestinal difficulties I was experiencing and scared it would hurt the baby. It was fine, though--but a note should be made that I almost never pray. It's not a part of what I do for various reasons, but I was _that_ scared. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next two weeks. *sigh*











Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Wow, I've had a really hard time with MDC lately. Haven't been able to get on!!!

Anyway, I had my HSG today and got some really upsetting news. I have been diagnosed with a didelphic uterus. Basically, instead of a pear-shaped uterus, I have a severely exaggerated heart-shaped one. He says didelphic, but I think it's bicornuate or septate. He didn't have any further recommendations, but I've joined a Mullarian Anomaly yahoo group to get some answers. I plan on seeking a more thorough diagnosis from a reproductive surgeon.

So, I'm pretty depressed. At least I know that I'm not sick and likely don't have a clotting disorder. I was also concerned about inherited thrombophilia, but the OB believes my losses are easily justified by my uterine abnormality. It's gonna be a crap shoot from here on out if I decide to conceive again. I don't know how I feel about that.









I have worked with someone that had a unicornate uterus, and did some research on it. There is not a ton of research available out there on it, but it will not prevent you from having children. They claim from the small amount of research out there that conception can take longer (this is with only one functioning ovary though), and a higher likelihood of a breech position there are no differences in gestation. The woman I know had three children and no one ever told her that it was cause for concern. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
*Me* I thought I was 6 DPO, but I'm really only 4 DPO I thought I ovulated on day 13, but then on the 16th I got an LH surge and a positive OPK, as well as EWCM, so I'm pretty sure it's then. I don't think I caught it though







I BD on the 13th, late at night, and not again til the 16th, late afternoon, on the day of ovulation. I guess it depends on what time I ovulated, and how long my little eggies live. I'm pretty down about it though. I think I've given up this cycle, even though it's only 4DPO.









I hate when I get the timing wrong.







:

*me:* I spent the whole night having dreams about getting a bfp. The two lines were beautiful. I figured those were definitely signs. I held out until 5 am, and I got a negative.







I guess it is possible that 10 dpo is too soon. I cannot believe I convinced myself that I was pregnant. Our timing was ok, not great, we only dtd the one time. I should not have expected anything, but my uterus and cervix have behaving like they are pregnant. When I get up too quickly I get that weird stretching feeling. I am so disappointed.

I just keep thinking about having a newborn around...the smell, the noises, how ds will be around him or her. I know it will happen, but I do not want to wait years to conceive. I want it to be pregnant NOW.


----------



## apmama2myboo

xak, you found me







sounds like it was an experience for you at babyfit like mine was at cafemom. there were AP groups there and stuff, but it moved REALLY slow, and i was a frequent poster in my last ddc but then after I lost my baby i couldn't go back. there are a lot of people who send tons of crap emails, stuff like that that also made it less appealing for me. anyways, i do check back there but not often. they have some mom artist groups that move faster than any others i've been to, so we'll see. glad you're sick (i know that sounds weird but i mean it!). take care of yourself and stay hydrated!

labortrials, i am sorry to hear that about your uterus. My first OB told me that once you have had a baby, your uterus shape doesn't really matter anymore (mine is tilted pretty good) because it gets stretched out, so i don't know. My current OB thinks that my cervix may be short, which tends to also increase liklihood of premature births. I don't know about heart-shaped ones, but I do know that I have never carried a baby full-term and tend to believe the short cervix theory (my 4yo dd was a month early).

I am waiting to know, just like many of us. I'm on cd24 today, and AF comes anytime from like 22-27 days for me. On day 22 i jumped the gun and got a bfn, so i'm holding off. I have two more tests, and i'm trying to not touch them til day 27, if no AF by then. seems like time is not on my side lately. last month it was the UTI during peak ovulation that put me in a tailspin, and this month was dh's grandma's death and funeral and family staying here during peak O. i can't catch a break with timing!

hope you're all doing well. The nurse never called me back about my migraine yesterday (i called at 11 a.m. and they didn't call back all day...i just want some relief. i still have the headache and it's set in good and hard). *hiding dd's musical instruments before it gets worse...*


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
labortrials, i am sorry to hear that about your uterus. My first OB told me that once you have had a baby, your uterus shape doesn't really matter anymore (mine is tilted pretty good) because it gets stretched out, so i don't know. My current OB thinks that my cervix may be short, which tends to also increase liklihood of premature births. I don't know about heart-shaped ones, but I do know that I have never carried a baby full-term and tend to believe the short cervix theory (my 4yo dd was a month early).

I had an ob that told me my cervix is too short also. I did a ton of research on it. I am short, and height and cervix length do have a relationship. Cervix averages are new and do not seem to account for the wide variety of woman. Also, if they checked it while your bladder was full in an ultrasound then it is inaccurate. Your bladder can change the appearance and length of it. The diagnosis of incompetent uterus (which leads to premature shortening and dilation of the cervix) is not caused by a short cervix. Your cervix being short early in pregnancy can indicate that you are starting to go into premature labor, but they would need to have an accurate measurement of your cervix to see the difference. If you think that there is a dysfunction you can get a cerclage to keep your cervix from dilating too early.


----------



## veganmama719

*labortrails*, I have a bicornuate uterus and have 2 children, neither of whom took me very long to conceive (4th cycle and 1 st cycle repectively). I didn't even know about it until I had an HSG about 6 months ago. The RE told me it was nothing to worry about. Maybe it is the degree that is concerning them but honestly, if you've carried one child with that uterus I can't see how you can't carry another!

In my experience REs are always pretty pessimistic. I can't tell you how many women on my over 40 thread over at ovusoft who've gotten PG naturally after being told by an RE that they need to do IVF with donor eggs. I myself conceived naturally 4 days after being told I "better move onto injectibles and IUI _right away_.

Just take what he's saying with a grain of salt. Hugs.


----------



## labortrials

Thanks for the feedback on my diagnosis. I really don't know that it's didelphic - what I saw on the screen doesn't match the images you can find on the internet. It looks like a very exaggerated bicornuate to me. One side is roomy, and the other one isn't. So it's possible that I carried my DD on the good side and have tried to carry these last three on the bad side. I don't know. I joined a Mullerian Anomaly yahoo group last night, and they highly recommend that I see a reproductive surgeon for clarification on my diagnosis. Usually arcuate doesn't pose a problem since most women are deviations of "normal," and bicornuate usually just means possible malpresentation. But some of the other anomalies are responsible for more serious things like RPL, preterm labor, IUGR, etc.

Y'all are right - carried my daughter to term, no growth restriction, not breech (though malpositioned). BUT . . . I've only carried 1 of 4 successfully past the 1st trimester. Dunno if I have the mental fortitude to endure more losses.

It was a shock, for sure.

Late for school. I'll try and get back on later and do personals. I go 9-5:30 and 7:30-? today. ::yawn:: !!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

cagnew-when your mil get back home to nj can you send her my way, I could use a maid service, lol

DreamWeaver-









Amydoula-sorry about dh, that's tough...

labortrials-







that's so discouraging, I'm so sorry

TayTaysMama-I am also willing myself not to test, I'd like to wait another week...unless af shows first







: for you

skybluepink02-don't give up just yet...ya never know







:

BlissfullyLoving-







: and







:

apmama2myboo-sorry about the migraine, that's got to be hard when you have life to deal with too, I hope you feel better today







: for you
Looks like a few of us will be testing soon...








for all the pg mamas!


----------



## happylemon

*xak* Whohoo for feeling sick!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Wow, I've had a really hard time with MDC lately. Haven't been able to get on!!!

Anyway, I had my HSG today and got some really upsetting news. I have been diagnosed with a didelphic uterus. Basically, instead of a pear-shaped uterus, I have a severely exaggerated heart-shaped one. He says didelphic, but I think it's bicornuate or septate. He didn't have any further recommendations, but I've joined a Mullarian Anomaly yahoo group to get some answers. I plan on seeking a more thorough diagnosis from a reproductive surgeon.

So, I'm pretty depressed. At least I know that I'm not sick and likely don't have a clotting disorder. I was also concerned about inherited thrombophilia, but the OB believes my losses are easily justified by my uterine abnormality. It's gonna be a crap shoot from here on out if I decide to conceive again. I don't know how I feel about that.

Sorry for the "me" post. It's the last week of the semester, and I'm definitely NOT caught up on everyone's news.

Hope all our pregos are doing well!

I am so sorry, I hop eyou are able to get some more definitive answers soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 

*Me* I thought I was 6 DPO, but I'm really only 4 DPO I thought I ovulated on day 13, but then on the 16th I got an LH surge and a positive OPK, as well as EWCM, so I'm pretty sure it's then. I don't think I caught it though







I BD on the 13th, late at night, and not again til the 16th, late afternoon, on the day of ovulation. I guess it depends on what time I ovulated, and how long my little eggies live. I'm pretty down about it though. I think I've given up this cycle, even though it's only 4DPO.

Remember, it isn't over until it is over























*blissfully* I am sorry to hear about the BFN, hopefully it is just too early.

*me* Kind of feeling icky today and had some cramping this morning. I did wind up over doing it a bit yesterday so i am going to try to take is easier today. I made my first Midwife appointment which is not until the 21st, I should be 8 weeks then which is when I lost the last one. I joined the DDC last night because I was feeling all upbeat and positive and now I feel like a dope! Oh well.


----------



## Olerica

I kinda feel like a 'donkey'. I just don't have the psychic energy to do personals. I am so glad for the BFPs and the early pregnancy talk and the worries (well, not glad for the worries, but you know what I mean, right?)

I'm so sorry that there are so many (well, all of us - really) who are struggling with different things... physical, mental, emotional. I'm feeling conflicted because I want to express care to all (and to me) but for whatever reason, connecting with others regarding losses or hopes to concieve and carry had just been so much more than my hard little heart has been able to take.

In other parts of my life I don't have this, just surrounding this baby making stuff. Why is that? Am I holding myself back from the experience out of fear or just because I'm not working on it for another cycle? (darn cold long winter)

I just want you all to know that I'm listening and giving out psychic hugs and checking in now and again. (I sound like a selfish beeotch) And praying for O so I can bleed so I can concieve and carry.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
BlissfullyLoving-







: and







:

Still feeling like I am pregnant, but perhaps this is my new pms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*blissfully* I am sorry to hear about the BFN, hopefully it is just too early.

*me* Kind of feeling icky today and had some cramping this morning. I did wind up over doing it a bit yesterday so i am going to try to take is easier today. I made my first Midwife appointment which is not until the 21st, I should be 8 weeks then which is when I lost the last one. I joined the DDC last night because I was feeling all upbeat and positive and now I feel like a dope! Oh well.

Thanks!

You are not a dope. Keep feeling positive!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I kinda feel like a 'donkey'. I just don't have the psychic energy to do personals. I am so glad for the BFPs and the early pregnancy talk and the worries (well, not glad for the worries, but you know what I mean, right?)

I'm so sorry that there are so many (well, all of us - really) who are struggling with different things... physical, mental, emotional. I'm feeling conflicted because I want to express care to all (and to me) but for whatever reason, connecting with others regarding losses or hopes to concieve and carry had just been so much more than my hard little heart has been able to take.

In other parts of my life I don't have this, just surrounding this baby making stuff. Why is that? Am I holding myself back from the experience out of fear or just because I'm not working on it for another cycle? (darn cold long winter)

I just want you all to know that I'm listening and giving out psychic hugs and checking in now and again. (I sound like a selfish beeotch) And praying for O so I can bleed so I can concieve and carry.









I know when I was not trying I could not be here. We are waiting for you if you need us!

*me:* I have been feeling so melancholy all day. I am so upset about the bfn. I got a positive last time at 10dpo, but I really feel like I am pregnant.

On the up side our new couch and chair is in! I love it. I am trying to work on the colors for the walls and curtains. I have a painting and a print that do not match at all.


----------



## heatherh

*Olerica* - You're not acting like a beeotch. I'm happy to know you're out there and thinking of us!

*BlissfullyLoving* - I got a + at 10dpo last time but not until 13dpo (*maybe* 12dpo - not totally sure). Either way, a - at 10DPO isn't definite!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*BlissfullyLoving* - I got a + at 10dpo last time but not until 13dpo (*maybe* 12dpo - not totally sure). Either way, a - at 10DPO isn't definite!

Really? Wow, I am elated.







Thanks!


----------



## heatherh

Yeah. I kind of thought in the back of my head that of course I'd get another early positive, yk? I held out until 12dpo (remember - I hadn't even been testing at all for a few months) because I was reallllly suspicious that I was pg. I felt so weird, so off for many days. The bike ride on the weekend that just totally wiped me out... so many things! But then that test seemed - (I wonder if it was just reallly faint - guess I'll never know for sure!). BUMmer. But I still really felt like I might be. I wasn't going to test at 13dpo but I broke down at lunch after DH reminded me that I had a couple of cheapy tests. So at lunch time, I got a super faint am I imagining it positive(!). Of course then I had to run off to Target for more tests! All positive but faint!! So there's totally hope.







: for you.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Yeah. I kind of thought in the back of my head that of course I'd get another early positive, yk? I held out until 12dpo (remember - I hadn't even been testing at all for a few months) because I was reallllly suspicious that I was pg. I felt so weird, so off for many days. The bike ride on the weekend that just totally wiped me out... so many things! But then that test seemed - (I wonder if it was just reallly faint - guess I'll never know for sure!). BUMmer. But I still really felt like I might be. I wasn't going to test at 13dpo but I broke down at lunch after DH reminded me that I had a couple of cheapy tests. So at lunch time, I got a super faint am I imagining it positive(!). Of course then I had to run off to Target for more tests! All positive but faint!! So there's totally hope.







: for you.

Yeah now I remember...







:







: I hope I have a similar situation!







:







:


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Blissfully: It ain't over 'til it's over...as somebody else on here said before.

There is still hope, give it a couple of more days.

DH wants me to test on his birthday on Friday. I will be DPO10. I can't do it...too nervous and freaked out.
I decided to let him do it...LOL

I have to get up an hour earlier than him for work. I thought today I will leave him a birthday present of a cup of FMU, a test, and a note on the mirror.
Something like:
"roses are red,
violets aren't green
Happy Birthday honey,
here's a cup of pee."

Nothing says I Love You more than a cup of pee right? It's a unique gift that surely will not be duplicated...and you can't get that with a gift card!


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Blissfully: It ain't over 'til it's over...as somebody else on here said before.

There is still hope, give it a couple of more days.

DH wants me to test on his birthday on Friday. I will be DPO10. I can't do it...too nervous and freaked out.
I decided to let him do it...LOL

I have to get you an hour earlier than him for work. I thought today I will leave him a birthday present of a cup of FMU, a test, and a note on the mirror.
Something like:
"roses are red,
violets aren't green
Happy Birthday honey,
here's a cup of pee."

Nothing says I Love You more than a cup of pee right? It's a unique gift that surely will not be duplicated...and you can't get that with a gift card!

OMG this had me in stitches!!!!! good luck with the testing! i will be testing that day as well if AF doesn't show...here's to hoping right? happy POASing!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
OMG this had me in stitches!!!!! good luck with the testing! i will be testing that day as well if AF doesn't show...here's to hoping right? happy POASing!









I'll be at work so I won't see your results until I get home...and then we are having people over.....I will have to pop on before bed.

I will be thinking of you and wishing good thoughts.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Anyway, I had my HSG today and got some really upsetting news. I have been diagnosed with a didelphic uterus. Basically, instead of a pear-shaped uterus, I have a severely exaggerated heart-shaped one. He says didelphic, but I think it's bicornuate or septate.

I have a friend on cafemom with a unicornuate uterus. Her musculature was so deformed by the condition that she has to have cesareans because her body won't push the baby out. She's on her fourth baby right now. The majority aren't able to maintain pregnancies, but if you've done it once, you're not in that category. It seems like pretty much all women lose at least one pregnancy, but most aren't aware of it--either because they aren't trying and therefore not looking or don't want to be aware and dismiss 4-8 week losses as messed up periods. Some studies have found up to 50% of pregnancies end in miscarriage. Of course, right now, I'm at 50%, so we'll see if I go back up to 75% in the next few weeks. I'll be able to relax a little once I hit 8 weeks and more once I hit 12, but I'll never be able to take being pregnant at any point for granted again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
OK so you know you have a problem when you WANT to go to bed just so you can wake up and take your temp again!

Or test. I've actually thought to myself "The sooner I go to sleep, the sooner I wake up and test!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
I BD on the 13th, late at night, and not again til the 16th, late afternoon, on the day of ovulation. I guess it depends on what time I ovulated, and how long my little eggies live. I'm pretty down about it though. I think I've given up this cycle, even though it's only 4DPO.

I BD'ed 3 days before I conceived Lost and this pregnancy on the day of ovulation. The day OF ovulation is actually a good day to BD, particularly if you want a boy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
xak, you found me







sounds like it was an experience for you at babyfit like mine was at cafemom. there were AP groups there and stuff, but it moved REALLY slow, and i was a frequent poster in my last ddc but then after I lost my baby i couldn't go back.

When were you there? Which AP groups? Because clearly they weren't the same as mine, lol, because I can barely keep up! (although most of mine are Bfing groups). Hey, if this is your month (I hope it is) you can always join the natural/ap DDC I made there. I hope the migraine is a good sign (and one the disappears soon).

*babyfit*--It's my DDC that was too mainstream for me. Seems like everyone who was natural parenting either left to avoid the mainstreamers about when they were force-feeding their 2 month olds solids or just don't post much, like me. Or they gave up on it entirely.

*Me*: Yes, I'm still obsessing, so I used an OPK as a HPT and got a super dark line. I think that's the first real positive OPK I've ever seen, LMAO! It just wanted some good ol' hCG instead of LH. I also slept for almost 11 hours last night, I was sooooo tired. I really wish Lilly would nap with me instead of making me wait for her to be ready, lol.:yawning:


----------



## TayTaysMama

Olerica~









KaydasMom~ You seriously had me







with that one!








: for all of us waiting to know if we will be getting a









Me: I resisted testing this am. Temp went down a bit but it had jumped pretty high yesterday. I just don't know what to think. I may give in and test tomorrow. My lunch just made me nauseous!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Blissfully: It ain't over 'til it's over...as somebody else on here said before.

There is still hope, give it a couple of more days.

DH wants me to test on his birthday on Friday. I will be DPO10. I can't do it...too nervous and freaked out.
I decided to let him do it...LOL

I have to get up an hour earlier than him for work. I thought today I will leave him a birthday present of a cup of FMU, a test, and a note on the mirror.
Something like:
"roses are red,
violets aren't green
Happy Birthday honey,
here's a cup of pee."

Nothing says I Love You more than a cup of pee right? It's a unique gift that surely will not be duplicated...and you can't get that with a gift card!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 

Me: I resisted testing this am. Temp went down a bit but it had jumped pretty high yesterday. I just don't know what to think. I may give in and test tomorrow. My lunch just made me nauseous!

You have some will power there! Good luck tomorrow if you decide to test! I will be checking!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Wow, I've had a really hard time with MDC lately. Haven't been able to get on!!!

Anyway, I had my HSG today and got some really upsetting news. I have been diagnosed with a didelphic uterus. Basically, instead of a pear-shaped uterus, I have a severely exaggerated heart-shaped one. He says didelphic, but I think it's bicornuate or septate. He didn't have any further recommendations, but I've joined a Mullarian Anomaly yahoo group to get some answers. I plan on seeking a more thorough diagnosis from a reproductive surgeon.

So, I'm pretty depressed. At least I know that I'm not sick and likely don't have a clotting disorder. I was also concerned about inherited thrombophilia, but the OB believes my losses are easily justified by my uterine abnormality. It's gonna be a crap shoot from here on out if I decide to conceive again. I don't know how I feel about that.

Sorry for the "me" post. It's the last week of the semester, and I'm definitely NOT caught up on everyone's news.

Hope all our pregos are doing well!

I'm so sorry.







I had a friend diagnosed with a heart shaped uterus, had surgery and was good to go afterwards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







I hope your dh can enjoy the baby making.

















I have worked with someone that had a unicornate uterus, and did some research on it. There is not a ton of research available out there on it, but it will not prevent you from having children. They claim from the small amount of research out there that conception can take longer (this is with only one functioning ovary though), and a higher likelihood of a breech position there are no differences in gestation. The woman I know had three children and no one ever told her that it was cause for concern. Good luck!








I hate when I get the timing wrong.







:

*me:* I spent the whole night having dreams about getting a bfp. The two lines were beautiful. I figured those were definitely signs. I held out until 5 am, and I got a negative.







I guess it is possible that 10 dpo is too soon. I cannot believe I convinced myself that I was pregnant. Our timing was ok, not great, we only dtd the one time. I should not have expected anything, but my uterus and cervix have behaving like they are pregnant. When I get up too quickly I get that weird stretching feeling. I am so disappointed.

I just keep thinking about having a newborn around...the smell, the noises, how ds will be around him or her. I know it will happen, but I do not want to wait years to conceive. I want it to be pregnant NOW.

10 dpo is very early. You are so still in the game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I kinda feel like a 'donkey'. I just don't have the psychic energy to do personals. I am so glad for the BFPs and the early pregnancy talk and the worries (well, not glad for the worries, but you know what I mean, right?)

I'm so sorry that there are so many (well, all of us - really) who are struggling with different things... physical, mental, emotional. I'm feeling conflicted because I want to express care to all (and to me) but for whatever reason, connecting with others regarding losses or hopes to concieve and carry had just been so much more than my hard little heart has been able to take.

In other parts of my life I don't have this, just surrounding this baby making stuff. Why is that? Am I holding myself back from the experience out of fear or just because I'm not working on it for another cycle? (darn cold long winter)

I just want you all to know that I'm listening and giving out psychic hugs and checking in now and again. (I sound like a selfish beeotch) And praying for O so I can bleed so I can concieve and carry.

Thanks! Thinking happy thoughts for you as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
Blissfully: It ain't over 'til it's over...as somebody else on here said before.

There is still hope, give it a couple of more days.

DH wants me to test on his birthday on Friday. I will be DPO10. I can't do it...too nervous and freaked out.
I decided to let him do it...LOL

I have to get up an hour earlier than him for work. I thought today I will leave him a birthday present of a cup of FMU, a test, and a note on the mirror.
Something like:
"roses are red,
violets aren't green
Happy Birthday honey,
here's a cup of pee."

Nothing says I Love You more than a cup of pee right? It's a unique gift that surely will not be duplicated...and you can't get that with a gift card!

This is too funny!

Me: held pee for 3 hours, negative OPK today which is fine. I don't usually O for a few more days but I dont' want to miss it.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
DH wants me to test on his birthday on Friday. I will be DPO10. I can't do it...too nervous and freaked out.
I decided to let him do it...LOL

I have to get up an hour earlier than him for work. I thought today I will leave him a birthday present of a cup of FMU, a test, and a note on the mirror.
Something like:
"roses are red,
violets aren't green
Happy Birthday honey,
here's a cup of pee."

Nothing says I Love You more than a cup of pee right? It's a unique gift that surely will not be duplicated...and you can't get that with a gift card!









Good luck!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i will be testing that day as well if AF doesn't show...here's to hoping right? happy POASing!









Good luck!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Me: I resisted testing this am. Temp went down a bit but it had jumped pretty high yesterday. I just don't know what to think. I may give in and test tomorrow. My lunch just made me nauseous!

Good luck!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: held pee for 3 hours, negative OPK today which is fine. I don't usually O for a few more days but I dont' want to miss it.


----------



## apmama2myboo

ok so i didn't wait to POAS. but maybe someone here can shed some light, or i'll just have to wait and see if real AF shows up. I was checking my cm, and it was gray. like not at all brown or red like AF, but gray. the only time i have ever seen that before is when i was pg for the first time, so I POAS after my shower and it was negative. i'm at day 24. anyone want to hazard a guess as to what's going on, or should i make some popcorn and watch the show as it unfolds?







SO tired of this body I'm in......


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
ok so i didn't wait to POAS. but maybe someone here can shed some light, or i'll just have to wait and see if real AF shows up. I was checking my cm, and it was gray. like not at all brown or red like AF, but gray. the only time i have ever seen that before is when i was pg for the first time, so I POAS after my shower and it was negative. i'm at day 24. anyone want to hazard a guess as to what's going on, or should i make some popcorn and watch the show as it unfolds?








SO tired of this body I'm in......

I do not know...never really heard of gray cm. How many dpo are you?


----------



## apmama2myboo

well, i was supposed to ovulate sometime between the 14th and the 19th. we managed to bd for 4 days out of that span, because that was when dh's grandma passed away and we had wake and funeral and house guests staying here for it....worst timing. so we'll see. it's unusual for me and when the nurse called me back this afternoon said to just hang in there a couple days and if no AF test again. i hate this part. so that would be like 10 dpo?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
well, i was supposed to ovulate sometime between the 14th and the 19th. we managed to bd for 4 days out of that span, because that was when dh's grandma passed away and we had wake and funeral and house guests staying here for it....worst timing. so we'll see. it's unusual for me and when the nurse called me back this afternoon said to just hang in there a couple days and if no AF test again. i hate this part. so that would be like 10 dpo?

You would definitely need fmu for this early. Wait a few days. I will be testing again on Thursday. Want to test with me?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
ok so i didn't wait to POAS. but maybe someone here can shed some light, or i'll just have to wait and see if real AF shows up. I was checking my cm, and it was gray. like not at all brown or red like AF, but gray. the only time i have ever seen that before is when i was pg for the first time, so I POAS after my shower and it was negative. i'm at day 24. anyone want to hazard a guess as to what's going on, or should i make some popcorn and watch the show as it unfolds?







SO tired of this body I'm in......

hmm the only time I had gray I had an infection. Any signs of infection?


----------



## apmama2myboo

yeah, i figured FMU was the mistake here. THe problem is the migraine i've been having, the doc called in imitrex for me and if i am pg i'd rather suffer than take it, kwim? I am going to try to hold off til Friday, if no AF by then I will test Friday morning. with my luck tho, the old hag will show up by then.

amydoula, should not be any infection now. I had UTI/kidney infection last month during peak ovulation (i know, some girls get all the luck LOL) and had to take a course of Cipro for it, and i think it killed just about everything in me. I don't feel like i've got an infection, no other symptoms and it's not a yeast infection. the only other time i have seen discharge like that was with my very first pregnancy (which i lost later on). trying to just be calm and hold out to test til Friday...


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
well, i was supposed to ovulate sometime between the 14th and the 19th. we managed to bd for 4 days out of that span, because that was when dh's grandma passed away and we had wake and funeral and house guests staying here for it....worst timing. so we'll see. it's unusual for me and when the nurse called me back this afternoon said to just hang in there a couple days and if no AF test again. i hate this part. so that would be like 10 dpo?

That's only a 6 day span...and you BD on 4 of those? From what I understand you are good if you BD every 2nd day...so I think your timing is great.


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks, kayda's mom







i hope so...we just try to dtd every day if we can, and see what happens. hopefully this month was lucky. these migraines really throw me in a tailspin, i lose track of days...


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

I'm on cd 27 and I was feeling quite optimistic which suprises me b/c I haven't been very optimistic (over anything) in a loooong time. Of course I'm optimistic, this is our first cycle ttc....who wouldn't be? I have felt a little crampy today though, like af might show. No other symptoms of anything, I have lost some weight (finally) so I don't feel bloated and I'm still nursing my 19 month old so I can't see feeling much different in the boob area. I am going to try to hold off as long as I can to test b/c my first couple of cycles after I have a baby are sooo much longer then my normal cycles. But, this wasn't a full term pg either so who knows? I think I'm driving myself mad!


----------



## apmama2myboo

elise, i'm driving myself mental, too. where do we find those fetching white coats with the long twisty arms that tie in the back?!


----------



## TayTaysMama

Somebody tell me not to test tomorrow! Or tell me to test! Either way. I am making my self nuts here!


----------



## dani76

I say you should test. But keep in mind that I am seriously addicted to peeing on sticks.







I'm an enabler.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
I'm on cd 27 and I was feeling quite optimistic which suprises me b/c I haven't been very optimistic (over anything) in a loooong time. Of course I'm optimistic, this is our first cycle ttc....who wouldn't be? I have felt a little crampy today though, like af might show. No other symptoms of anything, I have lost some weight (finally) so I don't feel bloated and I'm still nursing my 19 month old so I can't see feeling much different in the boob area. I am going to try to hold off as long as I can to test b/c my first couple of cycles after I have a baby are sooo much longer then my normal cycles. But, this wasn't a full term pg either so who knows? I think I'm driving myself mad!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
yeah, i figured FMU was the mistake here. THe problem is the migraine i've been having, the doc called in imitrex for me and if i am pg i'd rather suffer than take it, kwim? I am going to try to hold off til Friday, if no AF by then I will test Friday morning. with my luck tho, the old hag will show up by then.

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Somebody tell me not to test tomorrow! Or tell me to test! Either way. I am making my self nuts here!

Test if you have a test in the house. You will be 14dpo. What is your normal lp?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I found out our friends had their baby on Sunday morning. It sounds like it was a hostile vaginal delivery with threats of a c-section. I am happy and excited for them. At the same time I am so sad. It brought up the raw emotion of losing our baby, how I would be planning my birth, and on. I barely slept. I do not want to feel this way. I do not want anyone's joy to be my pain, just like I do not want anyone's pain to be my joy. I cannot let go of the picture of the life I lost... This is not who I am, and I will get through this pain with love. Thank you all for journeying with me...you have been an immense support to me, and I am not sure what I would do without you. I do not share this part of my life with anyone else.


----------



## apmama2myboo

*blissfully*, i'm sorry. i know all too well how hard that is.

heatherh, can you please move me to CD1?














showed up. thx.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Somebody tell me not to test tomorrow! Or tell me to test! Either way. I am making my self nuts here!

I just looked at your chart...

OMG woman...get thee to the bathroom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I just looked at your chart...

OMG woman...get thee to the bathroom!!!!!!!!!

Chart looks great huh? To bad I just got a bfn. I am so mad. I am sitting here crying and wanting to just crawl in a hole. I don't know what to do. I am so mad at myself and my body. Why can't I just get pregnant with a real baby? Why? It's so not fair. I seem to be surrounded by women that just bitch about being pregnant, and morning sickness and those who don't even want to be pregnant to begin with. Ahhhh. I never should have taken that stupid test. I don't know what to do now. AF just needs to show up so I can get it over with.

You know what makes it worse? I had dreams all night of getting a BFP. Detailed dreams of watching the test show up positive and being so happy. And I'm not, I'm incredibly sad instead.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I found out our friends had their baby on Sunday morning. It sounds like it was a hostile vaginal delivery with threats of a c-section. I am happy and excited for them. At the same time I am so sad. It brought up the raw emotion of losing our baby, how I would be planning my birth, and on. I barely slept. I do not want to feel this way. I do not want anyone's joy to be my pain, just like I do not want anyone's pain to be my joy. I cannot let go of the picture of the life I lost... This is not who I am, and I will get through this pain with love. Thank you all for journeying with me...you have been an immense support to me, and I am not sure what I would do without you. I do not share this part of my life with anyone else.

It's a very difficult range of emotions to cope with. Somebody I work with just had his third child. The person never said a word to me when I lost mine and I have been irritated with that for the past two months. I thought that having a pregnant wife would make him compassionate but I guess not. So the other day pictures of his newborn girl were put on Facebook so I couldn't avoid seeing them...I had some joy for him but there was also that feeling of being kicked in the chest and not being able to breathe. There's a sick part of me that thought "you're lucky to have your baby born alive". I really hope I can move on through those negative feelings an not be angry and jealous at all the pregnant women/couples who have no clue what it is like to live in my world. Then I get angry with myself for having those feelings and wish we lived in a world where nobody does have to go through what we have all gone through on this board.


----------



## apmama2myboo

taytays, guess we're in the same boat....feels like a sinking ship today, doesn't it? i'm disgusted right along with you


----------



## TayTaysMama

Blissfully~







I wish none of us felt that way. That we could be happy for someone else without feeling sad for ourselves. It is so hard, every day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 







taytays, guess we're in the same boat....feels like a sinking ship today, doesn't it? i'm disgusted right along with you

















Sinking ship is definitely what I am on today. What sucks is that its only 7:00. It's going to be a long day............


----------



## TayTaysMama

I'm sorry, I just keep posting through my tears. You know what is really sad? I don't even want to tell any of my friends, the ones IRL and online. They all knew I might test today and I just don't want the sympathy from them. I don't want them all to feel sorry for me yet again. How pitiful is that??? I think I will just tell the rest of the world that I decided to wait until Friday to test which was my original plan. I'll just tell them all that I am not feeling it anymore and start downplaying it now. Maybe I won't get all the, "Oh next month", or "it will happen soon" crap that I have gotten every month for the past 16 flippin months.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I found out our friends had their baby on Sunday morning. It sounds like it was a hostile vaginal delivery with threats of a c-section. I am happy and excited for them. At the same time I am so sad. It brought up the raw emotion of losing our baby, how I would be planning my birth, and on. I barely slept. I do not want to feel this way. I do not want anyone's joy to be my pain, just like I do not want anyone's pain to be my joy. I cannot let go of the picture of the life I lost... This is not who I am, and I will get through this pain with love. Thank you all for journeying with me...you have been an immense support to me, and I am not sure what I would do without you. I do not share this part of my life with anyone else.









I get the same feelings. My best friend is due in 6 weeks, and is being forced into a c-section at 37 weeks for a suspected large baby and I want to puke over it. I've tried talking to her, giving her the real facts, and I think it goes in one ear and out the other. Meanwhile, I think of all the plans I had for my baby's birth, how non-medical I wanted it, the research I did to make sure I could be successful at a VBAC, and all that stuff. But, I swallow it down to not force my beliefs on her, I just pray the baby and her are ok.

Me - doing good this month. Its weird, but knowing there is no chance at all of being pg this month (TTA) has taken a huge weight off of me. I don't have a single symptom of anything, despite having O'd sometime last week, and it feels good to not be obsessing! Instead, I'm obsessing about getting healthy and losing weight, getting my school work done, finals next week, work and the remodel.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I'm sorry, I just keep posting through my tears. You know what is really sad? I don't even want to tell any of my friends, the ones IRL and online. They all knew I might test today and I just don't want the sympathy from them. I don't want them all to feel sorry for me yet again. How pitiful is that??? I think I will just tell the rest of the world that I decided to wait until Friday to test which was my original plan. I'll just tell them all that I am not feeling it anymore and start downplaying it now. Maybe I won't get all the, "Oh next month", or "it will happen soon" crap that I have gotten every month for the past 16 flippin months.

Sorry for the rant.









Its sucks to feel that disappointment seeing a negative. Take it easy on yourself and try to do something nice today that you enjoy. And come here and vent and cry all you want.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

TayTay:

I feel really bad for telling you to test. I have a better understanding of the ordeal you have gone through and what a crappy emotional rollercoaster you have been on for a long time. I know you probably don't want to hear this but your test wasn't "negative". It just wasn't "positive". That the next couple of days will give you your real answer. I am going to hold out hope and pray that you get a different result then. I don't think any of us should take everything FF says at 100% face value. We are all different and have different bodies and cycles.
For today...cry...but please know that myself and many others here are holding you in our thoughts.


----------



## cagnew

Hey!

Whats up with MDC? It was down again and now I am really far behind on the reading. I will have time tonight to catch up and do personals because DH and MIL will be out together tonight. I am staying home with DD.

Quick update: I went to the doctors yesterday and he put me on Provera to try to start my period. After it starts, I start Clomid on cd2-6. Then I go back for testing on cd21 (I think that's what he said anyway).

He also did bloodwork to test my horomones and thyroid and some other things. The only thing I am nervous about is that he said if AF doesn't start after the Provera, there is a chance I could have scarring as a result of the d&c.... Not happy about that possiblity. At all. When I have had to get stitches in the past I have always scarred pretty badly, so I am a little worried.

IF that was the case, would that be the doctors fault, or just a normal possible side effect of a d&c?

Gotta run! Catch you all tonight!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I'm sorry, I just keep posting through my tears. You know what is really sad? I don't even want to tell any of my friends, the ones IRL and online. They all knew I might test today and I just don't want the sympathy from them. I don't want them all to feel sorry for me yet again. How pitiful is that??? I think I will just tell the rest of the world that I decided to wait until Friday to test which was my original plan. I'll just tell them all that I am not feeling it anymore and start downplaying it now. Maybe I won't get all the, "Oh next month", or "it will happen soon" crap that I have gotten every month for the past 16 flippin months.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
TayTay:

I feel really bad for telling you to test. I have a better understanding of the ordeal you have gone through and what a crappy emotional rollercoaster you have been on for a long time. I know you probably don't want to hear this but your test wasn't "negative". It just wasn't "positive". That the next couple of days will give you your real answer. I am going to hold out hope and pray that you get a different result then. I don't think any of us should take everything FF says at 100% face value. We are all different and have different bodies and cycles.
For today...cry...but please know that myself and many others here are holding you in our thoughts.

Don't feel bad. I did it before I read your post. I think I am going to call a doc to schedule some tests. I haven't ever seen her before and my friends have mixed feeling about her but I have to do something and I won't go back to the doc that delivered Tay. It's been a long annoying journey to get pregnant this time around. And the think my 2 kids were "oops" babies. I never thought it would be this hard. Oh well. Thanks for letting me vent in what seems like a bazillion posts already today.


----------



## heatherh

*TayTaysMama* - I was totally going to tell you to test, too. Your chart is looking good. So I have a couple of theories. 1. It's only 14DPO. It's not absolute! 2. The coverline for this cycle is way lower than last month's. I think there's a possibility you O'd on CD21 which would put you 10DPO.







: for you.

*BlissfullyLoving* -









*apmama2myboo* - I'm sorry she showed









Hi, *cagnew*! I have no idea, but provera usually works. I was on it once and it made me a total beotch.


----------



## namaste_mom

Hi Everyone -
Thanks you for all the condolences regarding my Mom. She was one of my best friends and I miss her so much. I'm back and trying to function which I'm finding very difficult and feeling like it all doesn't matter anyway. I was making some positive steps in my grief journey and I've been set back for awhile.

(((HUGS))) to all the ladies who need them and a great big ((HUG)) to Dreamweaver, I hope you are able to pull yourself out of the dark place soon.

Congrats to all the BFPs, I didn't read everything I missed but I saw a lot of dancing fruit and vegetables so that means positive things.

Hugs to those of you whom AF found. I won't be on that often, I need to put myself into a positive place before I can be chatty and conversive. I am checking in on you all though...
Peace and Strength, D.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
heatherh, can you please move me to CD1?














showed up. thx.









I am sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Chart looks great huh? To bad I just got a bfn. I am so mad. I am sitting here crying and wanting to just crawl in a hole. I don't know what to do. I am so mad at myself and my body. Why can't I just get pregnant with a real baby? Why? It's so not fair. I seem to be surrounded by women that just bitch about being pregnant, and morning sickness and those who don't even want to be pregnant to begin with. Ahhhh. I never should have taken that stupid test. I don't know what to do now. AF just needs to show up so I can get it over with.

You know what makes it worse? I had dreams all night of getting a BFP. Detailed dreams of watching the test show up positive and being so happy. And I'm not, I'm incredibly sad instead.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I'm sorry, I just keep posting through my tears. You know what is really sad? I don't even want to tell any of my friends, the ones IRL and online. They all knew I might test today and I just don't want the sympathy from them. I don't want them all to feel sorry for me yet again. How pitiful is that??? I think I will just tell the rest of the world that I decided to wait until Friday to test which was my original plan. I'll just tell them all that I am not feeling it anymore and start downplaying it now. Maybe I won't get all the, "Oh next month", or "it will happen soon" crap that I have gotten every month for the past 16 flippin months.

Sorry for the rant.











I am so sorry! On Monday night I had a ton of dreams about getting a bfp. I guess it means it is coming even if it is not this month. I think that is a great idea to do with your friends, and if you feel strong enough try telling them that what they are doing and saying is painful. You should not have to worry about their comments in addition to this difficult journey.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
It's a very difficult range of emotions to cope with. Somebody I work with just had his third child. The person never said a word to me when I lost mine and I have been irritated with that for the past two months. I thought that having a pregnant wife would make him compassionate but I guess not. So the other day pictures of his newborn girl were put on Facebook so I couldn't avoid seeing them...I had some joy for him but there was also that feeling of being kicked in the chest and not being able to breathe. There's a sick part of me that thought "you're lucky to have your baby born alive". I really hope I can move on through those negative feelings an not be angry and jealous at all the pregnant women/couples who have no clue what it is like to live in my world. Then I get angry with myself for having those feelings and wish we lived in a world where nobody does have to go through what we have all gone through on this board.









It sucks. I have those same thoughts. I go through the same cycle of anger and guilt, and it really does not help. I have found that some light meditation while embracing the sadness (emotion) really helps me. I do not get wrapped in the story or the judgments that otherwise consume me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 







I get the same feelings. My best friend is due in 6 weeks, and is being forced into a c-section at 37 weeks for a suspected large baby and I want to puke over it. I've tried talking to her, giving her the real facts, and I think it goes in one ear and out the other. Meanwhile, I think of all the plans I had for my baby's birth, how non-medical I wanted it, the research I did to make sure I could be successful at a VBAC, and all that stuff. But, I swallow it down to not force my beliefs on her, I just pray the baby and her are ok.

Me - doing good this month. Its weird, but knowing there is no chance at all of being pg this month (TTA) has taken a huge weight off of me. I don't have a single symptom of anything, despite having O'd sometime last week, and it feels good to not be obsessing! Instead, I'm obsessing about getting healthy and losing weight, getting my school work done, finals next week, work and the remodel.

I did the same thing about her birth and preparing for it. This morning I just kept thinking how my birth would be different, and that would not have happened to me...like that even matters.

I am happy that you feel good this month. That is great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Quick update: I went to the doctors yesterday and he put me on Provera to try to start my period. After it starts, I start Clomid on cd2-6. Then I go back for testing on cd21 (I think that's what he said anyway).

He also did bloodwork to test my horomones and thyroid and some other things. The only thing I am nervous about is that he said if AF doesn't start after the Provera, there is a chance I could have scarring as a result of the d&c.... Not happy about that possiblity. At all. When I have had to get stitches in the past I have always scarred pretty badly, so I am a little worried.

IF that was the case, would that be the doctors fault, or just a normal possible side effect of a d&c?

Gotta run! Catch you all tonight!









I do not know about the d&c stuff. I hope the tests give you some answers, and you get a bfp your next cycle!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Hi Everyone -
Thanks you for all the condolences regarding my Mom. She was one of my best friends and I miss her so much. I'm back and trying to function which I'm finding very difficult and feeling like it all doesn't matter anyway. I was making some positive steps in my grief journey and I've been set back for awhile.
I need to put myself into a positive place before I can be chatty and conversive. I am checking in on you all though...
Peace and Strength, D.











*me:* I went to my therapy session today. It was great. She is great (very spiritual and into energy healing). It is a great match. We spent some time reading some poetry on gentleness. Being gentle with your self, others, your feelings, and all the other things that come up. I feel much more peaceful now. I am not resisting the feelings...just allowing the sadness. I am entitled to it.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 







*blissfully*, i'm sorry. i know all too well how hard that is.

heatherh, can you please move me to CD1?














showed up. thx.

I'm so sorry af showed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I'm sorry, I just keep posting through my tears. You know what is really sad? I don't even want to tell any of my friends, the ones IRL and online. They all knew I might test today and I just don't want the sympathy from them. I don't want them all to feel sorry for me yet again. How pitiful is that??? I think I will just tell the rest of the world that I decided to wait until Friday to test which was my original plan. I'll just tell them all that I am not feeling it anymore and start downplaying it now. Maybe I won't get all the, "Oh next month", or "it will happen soon" crap that I have gotten every month for the past 16 flippin months.

Sorry for the rant.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Hi Everyone -
Thanks you for all the condolences regarding my Mom. She was one of my best friends and I miss her so much. I'm back and trying to function which I'm finding very difficult and feeling like it all doesn't matter anyway. I was making some positive steps in my grief journey and I've been set back for awhile.

(((HUGS))) to all the ladies who need them and a great big ((HUG)) to Dreamweaver, I hope you are able to pull yourself out of the dark place soon.

Congrats to all the BFPs, I didn't read everything I missed but I saw a lot of dancing fruit and vegetables so that means positive things.

Hugs to those of you whom AF found. I won't be on that often, I need to put myself into a positive place before I can be chatty and conversive. I am checking in on you all though...
Peace and Strength, D.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 

*me:* I went to my therapy session today. It was great. She is great (very spiritual and into energy healing). It is a great match. We spent some time reading some poetry on gentleness. Being gentle with your self, others, your feelings, and all the other things that come up. I feel much more peaceful now. I am not resisting the feelings...just allowing the sadness. I am entitled to it.

Sounds like it went well. You are entitled to the saddness, I like that!

In a way it's a good thing that other women in our lives go on to have these healthy babies. It reminds us that there is hope! As hard as it may be.
We have all lost our innocence of normal healthy pregnancies and babies, unfortunately. Conversely, the reality is that not everyone has....lucky them. Thank goodness for this community, I honestly don't know how I would cope without it.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Hi all,

I have been reading but not posting. Mostly because I have been having really crappy connections. it takes like FIVE MINUTES for the page to load.








Maybe a sign that i shd not be at the computer but cleaning up, de-cluttering, blah blah blah... ...

Big







s to all who need it. I am not doing personals but I am thinking of each and everyone of you. This is a hard place to be in, but we are not alone!









and welcome back namaste_mom. Once again, I am so sorry about your mother.







I have no words. only that I put my hand over my heart and try to feel your pain, and trying to share it.








to everyone. It seems a lot of us are needing hugs and chocolates today!


----------



## apmama2myboo

anyone in the AF camp with me, i just found a recipe for homemade oreos. going to have one last blowout this AF with wine and junkfood, then i'm gonna behave. anyways, if you want to drool, here is the recipe:
http://smittenkitchen.com/2007/05/my...glass-of-milk/


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
CD1?
























I am so, so sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I don't even want to tell any of my friends, the ones IRL and online. They all knew I might test today and I just don't want the sympathy from them.

So don't tell them. But like Kayda's Mom said--it's not a negative, it's just not a positive. Some pregnancies don't show up positive in urine. You still have a few days to hope until the red witch shows.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
The only thing I am nervous about is that he said if AF doesn't start after the Provera, there is a chance I could have scarring as a result of the d&c....

IF that was the case, would that be the doctors fault, or just a normal possible side effect of a d&c?

Normal side effect, unfortunately. Scarring is a common complication, which is why I won't have one unless there's a risk of hemorrhage or some serious other issue. Like cesareans, they're overperformed and the risks understated. But I'd be afraid they'd wreck my c-scar.

Good luck to anyone left testing, I'm sorry for the BFNs and hope that there was at least one false negative!

You still can't get rid of *me*. I feel safest here. Started getting sore boobs today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for sticking. I hate this one-day-at-a-time crap. I can't do it. I need weeks to fly by. I'm trying not to watch the calendar but I do it anyway. And every time I look, only hours and not days, have passed. I'm going crazy with it. I'm so scared to commit to being 'pregnant'. It used to be such a beautiful word and now I'm scared of it. I'm looking forward to all the later symptoms and feeling the baby, but I'm simultaneously terrified that the baby will stop moving... and I'm not even there! 4 weeks. I'm still only 4 weeks. I'm not even at the point where most women know they're pregnant. I'm just so scared.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Xakana,

I can totally understand the feeling of being "safe" here.
I keep thinking of the if and when I am pregnant and how har it will be to get by each day.
I feel like I wouldn't fit in with regular pregnant moms...only ones who know how fragile and vulnerable the situation is.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I found out our friends had their baby on Sunday morning. It sounds like it was a hostile vaginal delivery with threats of a c-section. I am happy and excited for them. At the same time I am so sad. It brought up the raw emotion of losing our baby, how I would be planning my birth, and on. I barely slept. I do not want to feel this way. I do not want anyone's joy to be my pain, just like I do not want anyone's pain to be my joy. I cannot let go of the picture of the life I lost... This is not who I am, and I will get through this pain with love. Thank you all for journeying with me...you have been an immense support to me, and I am not sure what I would do without you. I do not share this part of my life with anyone else.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 







*blissfully*, i'm sorry. i know all too well how hard that is.

heatherh, can you please move me to CD1?














showed up. thx.

That sucks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Chart looks great huh? To bad I just got a bfn. I am so mad. I am sitting here crying and wanting to just crawl in a hole. I don't know what to do. I am so mad at myself and my body. Why can't I just get pregnant with a real baby? Why? It's so not fair. I seem to be surrounded by women that just bitch about being pregnant, and morning sickness and those who don't even want to be pregnant to begin with. Ahhhh. I never should have taken that stupid test. I don't know what to do now. AF just needs to show up so I can get it over with.

You know what makes it worse? I had dreams all night of getting a BFP. Detailed dreams of watching the test show up positive and being so happy. And I'm not, I'm incredibly sad instead.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 







I get the same feelings. My best friend is due in 6 weeks, and is being forced into a c-section at 37 weeks for a suspected large baby and I want to puke over it. I've tried talking to her, giving her the real facts, and I think it goes in one ear and out the other. Meanwhile, I think of all the plans I had for my baby's birth, how non-medical I wanted it, the research I did to make sure I could be successful at a VBAC, and all that stuff. But, I swallow it down to not force my beliefs on her, I just pray the baby and her are ok.

Me - doing good this month. Its weird, but knowing there is no chance at all of being pg this month (TTA) has taken a huge weight off of me. I don't have a single symptom of anything, despite having O'd sometime last week, and it feels good to not be obsessing! Instead, I'm obsessing about getting healthy and losing weight, getting my school work done, finals next week, work and the remodel.

Glad you are doing well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Hey!

Whats up with MDC? It was down again and now I am really far behind on the reading. I will have time tonight to catch up and do personals because DH and MIL will be out together tonight. I am staying home with DD.

Quick update: I went to the doctors yesterday and he put me on Provera to try to start my period. After it starts, I start Clomid on cd2-6. Then I go back for testing on cd21 (I think that's what he said anyway).

He also did bloodwork to test my horomones and thyroid and some other things. The only thing I am nervous about is that he said if AF doesn't start after the Provera, there is a chance I could have scarring as a result of the d&c.... Not happy about that possiblity. At all. When I have had to get stitches in the past I have always scarred pretty badly, so I am a little worried.

IF that was the case, would that be the doctors fault, or just a normal possible side effect of a d&c?

Gotta run! Catch you all tonight!

I was warned scarring was a possible risk of the D&C but very very rare.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Hi Everyone -
Thanks you for all the condolences regarding my Mom. She was one of my best friends and I miss her so much. I'm back and trying to function which I'm finding very difficult and feeling like it all doesn't matter anyway. I was making some positive steps in my grief journey and I've been set back for awhile.

(((HUGS))) to all the ladies who need them and a great big ((HUG)) to Dreamweaver, I hope you are able to pull yourself out of the dark place soon.

Congrats to all the BFPs, I didn't read everything I missed but I saw a lot of dancing fruit and vegetables so that means positive things.

Hugs to those of you whom AF found. I won't be on that often, I need to put myself into a positive place before I can be chatty and conversive. I am checking in on you all though...
Peace and Strength, D.

Glad to hear from you. Again very sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 







I am so, so sorry.

So don't tell them. But like Kayda's Mom said--it's not a negative, it's just not a positive. Some pregnancies don't show up positive in urine. You still have a few days to hope until the red witch shows.

Normal side effect, unfortunately. Scarring is a common complication, which is why I won't have one unless there's a risk of hemorrhage or some serious other issue. Like cesareans, they're overperformed and the risks understated. But I'd be afraid they'd wreck my c-scar.

Good luck to anyone left testing, I'm sorry for the BFNs and hope that there was at least one false negative!

You still can't get rid of *me*. I feel safest here. Started getting sore boobs today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for sticking. I hate this one-day-at-a-time crap. I can't do it. I need weeks to fly by. I'm trying not to watch the calendar but I do it anyway. And every time I look, only hours and not days, have passed. I'm going crazy with it. I'm so scared to commit to being 'pregnant'. It used to be such a beautiful word and now I'm scared of it. I'm looking forward to all the later symptoms and feeling the baby, but I'm simultaneously terrified that the baby will stop moving... and I'm not even there! 4 weeks. I'm still only 4 weeks. I'm not even at the point where most women know they're pregnant. I'm just so scared.

The first tri is so so hard. Hang in there. We're all here for you.









Me: Got a positive OPK today, yippee! That was only two days of having to hold my pee. Now hopefully DH comes home from work feeling ok.....It's 24-48 hours after this thing turns positive right? So basically if we BD tonight and tomorrow night I should have my bases covered?


----------



## JenMidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
You still can't get rid of *me*. I feel safest here. Started getting sore boobs today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for sticking. I hate this one-day-at-a-time crap. I can't do it. I need weeks to fly by. I'm trying not to watch the calendar but I do it anyway. And every time I look, only hours and not days, have passed. I'm going crazy with it. I'm so scared to commit to being 'pregnant'. It used to be such a beautiful word and now I'm scared of it. I'm looking forward to all the later symptoms and feeling the baby, but I'm simultaneously terrified that the baby will stop moving... and I'm not even there! 4 weeks. I'm still only 4 weeks. I'm not even at the point where most women know they're pregnant. I'm just so scared.

It must be terrifying, mama







How many weeks were you w/ your loss?








: Please continue to post here as the hours drag on


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
anyone in the AF camp with me, i just found a recipe for homemade oreos. going to have one last blowout this AF with wine and junkfood, then i'm gonna behave. anyways, if you want to drool, here is the recipe:
http://smittenkitchen.com/2007/05/my...glass-of-milk/

I do not like chocolate, but this looks great. How was it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
You still can't get rid of *me*. I feel safest here. Started getting sore boobs today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for sticking. I hate this one-day-at-a-time crap. I can't do it. I need weeks to fly by. I'm trying not to watch the calendar but I do it anyway. And every time I look, only hours and not days, have passed. I'm going crazy with it. I'm so scared to commit to being 'pregnant'. It used to be such a beautiful word and now I'm scared of it. I'm looking forward to all the later symptoms and feeling the baby, but I'm simultaneously terrified that the baby will stop moving... and I'm not even there! 4 weeks. I'm still only 4 weeks. I'm not even at the point where most women know they're pregnant. I'm just so scared.









Stay as long as you need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: Got a positive OPK today, yippee! That was only two days of having to hold my pee. Now hopefully DH comes home from work feeling ok.....It's 24-48 hours after this thing turns positive right? So basically if we BD tonight and tomorrow night I should have my bases covered?

Have fun!
















*me:* Testing again tomorrow...I hope I see two lines!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMidwife* 
It must be terrifying, mama







How many weeks were you w/ your loss?

6 weeks. The second was at 4 weeks, so it was just missed, but the first was full blown, painful and sudden and I never want to go through that again.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Xakana,

When you are ready to move on please don't forget about us here. Please keep us updated on you and your baby









I will say what DH says to me when I am down:

"it's going to be okay. You have to put the negative behind you and be positive and move forward with postive thoughts".

I heard those words from him tonight...and it won't be the last time I am sure.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Tested again, negative again. I guess it is safe to assume I was very wrong. I do not have any tests in the house, so I would have to be super late for me to even consider testing again.

I have been up a lot tonight. I had two nightmares...one very scary and one just upsetting. Ds had a nightmare tonight too.

I expect af in another two days based on a 14 day lp last month.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Hi Everyone -
Thanks you for all the condolences regarding my Mom. She was one of my best friends and I miss her so much. I'm back and trying to function which I'm finding very difficult and feeling like it all doesn't matter anyway. I was making some positive steps in my grief journey and I've been set back for awhile.









I am so sorry about you losing your mom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
You still can't get rid of *me*. I feel safest here. Started getting sore boobs today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign for sticking. I hate this one-day-at-a-time crap. I can't do it. I need weeks to fly by. I'm trying not to watch the calendar but I do it anyway. And every time I look, only hours and not days, have passed. I'm going crazy with it. I'm so scared to commit to being 'pregnant'. It used to be such a beautiful word and now I'm scared of it. I'm looking forward to all the later symptoms and feeling the baby, but I'm simultaneously terrified that the baby will stop moving... and I'm not even there! 4 weeks. I'm still only 4 weeks. I'm not even at the point where most women know they're pregnant. I'm just so scared.









Stay as long as you need. I can understand the fear of it all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Tested again, negative again. I guess it is safe to assume I was very wrong. I do not have any tests in the house, so I would have to be super late for me to even consider testing again.

I have been up a lot tonight. I had two nightmares...one very scary and one just upsetting. Ds had a nightmare tonight too.

I expect af in another two days based on a 14 day lp last month.









You still have two days before AF is due. Wait and see if she is late, then test if she is. All this testing too early drove me crazy the past few months. Even with my loss in January, I didn't test positive until the day before AF was due. Every other test before that was negative.

Hugs to anyone I missed that needs them.

Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 







You still have two days before AF is due. Wait and see if she is late, then test if she is. All this testing too early drove me crazy the past few months. Even with my loss in January, I didn't test positive until the day before AF was due. Every other test before that was negative.

Liz

Thanks Liz. In my last pregnancy I had a 10 day lp, and I got a positive on 10dpo (the day af was due). Now I have a 14 day lp, so maybe I need to wait until 14 dpo (when af is due) to get a positive. I guess it could have shifted implantation. I am not so optimistic anymore, but maybe there will be a nice surprise next week.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

I dreamt I cried so hard my eyes were stuck shut.

Then I woke up and took my temp and it is sitting at the coverline.

no nice high temps for me...I really feel like AF is on her way. I don't have any preggo symptoms at all.

I had a meltdown when DH left for work. I hate this.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 

I will say what DH says to me when I am down:

"it's going to be okay. You have to put the negative behind you and be positive and move forward with postive thoughts".

I heard those words from him tonight...and it won't be the last time I am sure.

I need to remember that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Tested again, negative again. I guess it is safe to assume I was very wrong. I do not have any tests in the house, so I would have to be super late for me to even consider testing again.

I have been up a lot tonight. I had two nightmares...one very scary and one just upsetting. Ds had a nightmare tonight too.

I expect af in another two days based on a 14 day lp last month.

Sorry for the BFN. I know it stinks to get them. I'll tell you what every one has been telling me, it isn't over until AF shows up! I hope it still happens for you this month.

Me: I am at 15 DPO today and still got a bfn yesterday. What sucks is that I am now 3 days past my normal 11 day luteal phase. And my temp went back up again today. This is just stupid! I know that it looks like I could have Od on CD21 instead but what about that almost positive (wasn't as dark of a line but almost) OPK that I took on CD15 and the negatives after that? I wouldn't have Od as late as CD21 if my surge was CD15. Ugh. I am analizing this way to much and I just need to calm down today.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I dreamt I cried so hard my eyes were stuck shut.

Then I woke up and took my temp and it is sitting at the coverline.

no nice high temps for me...I really feel like AF is on her way. I don't have any preggo symptoms at all.

I had a meltdown when DH left for work. I hate this.









I hate this too! You aren't alone!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I dreamt I cried so hard my eyes were stuck shut.

Then I woke up and took my temp and it is sitting at the coverline.

no nice high temps for me...I really feel like AF is on her way. I don't have any preggo symptoms at all.

I had a meltdown when DH left for work. I hate this.









It's not over until it is over, right?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Me: I am at 15 DPO today and still got a bfn yesterday. What sucks is that I am now 3 days past my normal 11 day luteal phase. And my temp went back up again today. This is just stupid! I know that it looks like I could have Od on CD21 instead but what about that almost positive (wasn't as dark of a line but almost) OPK that I took on CD15 and the negatives after that? I wouldn't have Od as late as CD21 if my surge was CD15. Ugh. I am analizing this way to much and I just need to calm down today.









How annoying! I think, correct me if I am wrong someone, but you can get a positive opk and still not ovulate. You can gear up to O in all ways, and then not O for some reason. Did you test around cd21?


----------



## apmama2myboo

*Blissfully*







s to you, i know how frustrating it is. I hope AF stays with me and away from you for a couple of days so you can test again. If not, you know I'll be here....along with some others...and we all know what misery loves







:

anyone interested, I made those homemade Oreos and i don't think i'll ever buy the packaged ones again. they're THAT good. I did a bellydancing workout yesterday and a lot of it was calf work, and my legs are killing me today! then I did about 2 hours of yardwork. always something to do around here...and then later I got a studio night and worked on a portrait of Layne Staley and started one on Obama...got some commissions due by the end of May that I need to get working on, and hopefully all of this combined with my 4 year old will keep me occupied to where I am not obsessing as much about ttc. It was a big disappointment for me yesterday when AF showed up and I nearly cried. Last Saturday I went to a baby shower for a good friend, and there were 2 newborns and some small babies there. not only was the shower hard just because by now I should have my son, a baby boy, to love and hold and kiss and nurse and care for, but instead i have a small white box with his ashes in it to bury under a tree this summer. it's heartbreaking. all these perfect babies were there and a few other pregnant women who were due in May...it was just hard. I went for my friend and I am glad I did, but it was a very difficult thing to do, put a smile on my face and be gracious when inside i felt like screaming or crying or doing anything BUT be there, doing that, right then. I'm sure many of you know how that feels. anyways....
I am encouraged by all of the BFP's this month! It's crazy how many there were, and they do give me hope, i just wish one of them was mine. Hope all of you have a good day, take care of yourselves and let yourself feel whatever you're feeling. that's advice i need to take, myself.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
anyone interested, I made those homemade Oreos and i don't think i'll ever buy the packaged ones again. they're THAT good.

I'm so glad to hear they turned out good! I bookmarked the page, I was thinking about making them tomorrow. My dd's have a luau to go to and I'm already making cupcakes, but I love to bake and I'll use any excuse to do more!

Quote:

...and then later I got a studio night and worked on a portrait of Layne Staley
Ooohh,







let me know how it turns out!

Quote:

It was a big disappointment for me yesterday when AF showed up and I nearly cried. Last Saturday I went to a baby shower for a good friend, and there were 2 newborns and some small babies there. not only was the shower hard just because by now I should have my son, a baby boy, to love and hold and kiss and nurse and care for, but instead i have a small white box with his ashes in it to bury under a tree this summer. it's heartbreaking. all these perfect babies were there and a few other pregnant women who were due in May...it was just hard. I went for my friend and I am glad I did, but it was a very difficult thing to do, put a smile on my face and be gracious when inside i felt like screaming or crying or doing anything BUT be there, doing that, right then. I'm sure many of you know how that feels. anyways....
You are a good friend, she's lucky to have you. I haven't been able to do anything like that yet. Fortunately for me I don't have any _good_ friends that are pg.







for your baby boy, I so wish he could be there with you now.

Quote:

Hope all of you have a good day, take care of yourselves and let yourself feel whatever you're feeling. that's advice i need to take, myself.
take care of yourself and let yourself feel whatever you're feeling...


----------



## apmama2myboo

awww...thanks Elise, you made me tear up







you know, your name reminds me of a song by the Cure, every time i see it and it makes me smile









layne staley...most people don't know who he is, so i'm glad i'm not the only one who eh....likes him still. i've got a thing for dead rock stars. don't even get me started on Michael Hutchence, Jim Morrison, Joe Strummer....lol


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
*Blissfully*







s to you, i know how frustrating it is. I hope AF stays with me and away from you for a couple of days so you can test again. If not, you know I'll be here....along with some others...and we all know what misery loves







:

anyone interested, I made those homemade Oreos and i don't think i'll ever buy the packaged ones again. they're THAT good. I did a bellydancing workout yesterday and a lot of it was calf work, and my legs are killing me today! then I did about 2 hours of yardwork. always something to do around here...and then later I got a studio night and worked on a portrait of Layne Staley and started one on Obama...got some commissions due by the end of May that I need to get working on, and hopefully all of this combined with my 4 year old will keep me occupied to where I am not obsessing as much about ttc. It was a big disappointment for me yesterday when AF showed up and I nearly cried. Last Saturday I went to a baby shower for a good friend, and there were 2 newborns and some small babies there. not only was the shower hard just because by now I should have my son, a baby boy, to love and hold and kiss and nurse and care for, but instead i have a small white box with his ashes in it to bury under a tree this summer. it's heartbreaking. all these perfect babies were there and a few other pregnant women who were due in May...it was just hard. I went for my friend and I am glad I did, but it was a very difficult thing to do, put a smile on my face and be gracious when inside i felt like screaming or crying or doing anything BUT be there, doing that, right then. I'm sure many of you know how that feels. anyways....
I am encouraged by all of the BFP's this month! It's crazy how many there were, and they do give me hope, i just wish one of them was mine. Hope all of you have a good day, take care of yourselves and let yourself feel whatever you're feeling. that's advice i need to take, myself.

Thanks!







It sounds like you have been so productive! I think you will be very occupied. I am still in bed in my jammies. I have ds doing the same thing, ha ha. We are listening to music and just loving the moment.

I am going to visit my friend that just had the baby, and I feel like a lot of those similar things are going to come up. I expect it to be hard and wonderful at the same time. I was talking with my therapist about those feelings, which is how we came to be discuss gentleness.


----------



## heatherh

*BlissfullyLoving* - It ain't over yet! I tested - at 12dpo and + at 13. Still hoping for you.

*Kayda's Mom* - I'm sorry your temp is down









*TayTaysMama* - It's totally possible to get a positive OPK and then not O. It's just testing for an LH surge that occurs before O and it's totally possible to have a surge then not O, then get another surge and O.







:


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

So much for being optimistic.....








found me


----------



## apmama2myboo

Blissfully, i just started reading this book called The Four Agreements. It's really helpful in that being gentle to yourself area of life. An artist friend of mine told me about it and it helped him be less critical of himself, and I think everyone can use THAT. I know I'm much harder on myself than anyone I care about would ever think of being, and i think women especially have that problem. we try to please so many people and often forget ourselves, so it makes me glad to hear you're living in the moment, enjoying music and your son. it's easy to forget to do that.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
So much for being optimistic.....








found me









Boo! That sucks


----------



## apmama2myboo

elise, i'm sorry. i hate it for us


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
So much for being optimistic.....








found me



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Blissfully, i just started reading this book called The Four Agreements. It's really helpful in that being gentle to yourself area of life. An artist friend of mine told me about it and it helped him be less critical of himself, and I think everyone can use THAT. I know I'm much harder on myself than anyone I care about would ever think of being, and i think women especially have that problem. we try to please so many people and often forget ourselves, so it makes me glad to hear you're living in the moment, enjoying music and your son. it's easy to forget to do that.

That sounds like a great book. Thank you...I will have to check it out.

I am also much more critical and harsh with myself. I have been working a lot on this.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Tested again, negative again. I guess it is safe to assume I was very wrong.

It's never safe to assume anything. There's a reason I won't consider testing before 12DPO, nor accept a BFN before AF is due. First, congrats on moving your lp from 10 to 14 days. Second, if you moved your lp, you probably moved everything else, including the testable amount of hormone. I'm really hpoing AF doesn't find you for a long time and it's just a case of being too soon to test.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
no nice high temps for me...I really feel like AF is on her way. I don't have any preggo symptoms at all.

I had a meltdown when DH left for work. I hate this.

I'm so sorry.







The rollercoaster is such a bad ride--they really should shut it down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
So much for being optimistic.....








found me

















I'm so sorry.

I don't bother with optimism myself--I got that for a while and the universe kicked my butt. It's like it's out to prove me wrong. I believe I can't have a baby--boom, here comes Lilly. I believe I'm pregnant and going to have another baby in July--boom, I get to nurse through a miscarriage. Well, fine, now I don't believe I can carry another baby (of course, the universe knows I'm onto it, so... I must seriously have some bad karma... must have been one rotten person in my last life). I'm a realist by nature, I go by what I experience. Unfortunately, with me, that makes me look like a pessimist, lol.

4 weeks, 6 days. *sigh* Can't we switch that around already?


----------



## skybluepink02

So who's going to start the May thread. It's time! I'll start it if noone else wants too, but I don't want to step on any toes if someone has claimed it already.


----------



## heatherh

I think labortrials volunteered - give her the rest of the day to see if she still wants to do it?


----------



## skybluepink02

Sounds good!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*BlissfullyLoving* - It ain't over yet! I tested - at 12dpo and + at 13. Still hoping for you.

I missed this earlier. I did not realize this. You continue to give me hope!





















(that is a joyous hug)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's never safe to assume anything. There's a reason I won't consider testing before 12DPO, nor accept a BFN before AF is due. First, congrats on moving your lp from 10 to 14 days. Second, if you moved your lp, you probably moved everything else, including the testable amount of hormone. I'm really hpoing AF doesn't find you for a long time and it's just a case of being too soon to test.









4 weeks, 6 days. *sigh* Can't we switch that around already?

I wish I could change that around for you. It will be here soon, and in January when you are nursing your newborn you will wonder how it went by so fast.









I think I have learned my lesson about testing too early. You are all giving me so much hope. I have no tests in the house, so I will be late when I test again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I think labortrials volunteered - give her the rest of the day to see if she still wants to do it?

Heather, I want to thank you for being such a great thread hostess. The first page looks wonderful, and all of the work you did is greatly appreciated.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I missed this earlier. I did not realize this. You continue to give me hope!





















(that is a joyous hug)

I'm trying! I don't want to encourage false hope, but it's not fair to have your hopes unnecessarily dashed! I went through a phase where I'd test day after day after day and I finally realized that it's really a lot more fun and less stressful to wait. The hope and joy of maybe is a lot more enjoyable than probably not.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Heather, I want to thank you for being such a great thread hostess. The first page looks wonderful, and all of the work you did is greatly appreciated.

Aww, thanks! It's been fun and it's a good excuse to keep up with the thread.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







It's not over until it is over, right?
















How annoying! I think, correct me if I am wrong someone, but you can get a positive opk and still not ovulate. You can gear up to O in all ways, and then not O for some reason. Did you test around cd21?

I didn't keep testing after I got the negative on CD 16. I have pretty intense O cramps and I got those on CD 16 and 17. So frustrating!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
So much for being optimistic.....








found me

















That just stinks! I am so sorry!

Me: still here with nothing! Wish something would happen!

And Thank you Heather for doing a great job!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Tested again, negative again. I guess it is safe to assume I was very wrong. I do not have any tests in the house, so I would have to be super late for me to even consider testing again.

I have been up a lot tonight. I had two nightmares...one very scary and one just upsetting. Ds had a nightmare tonight too.

I expect af in another two days based on a 14 day lp last month.

Still too early. Wouldn't think you were out until AF shows up. Chin up! I know its hard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I dreamt I cried so hard my eyes were stuck shut.

Then I woke up and took my temp and it is sitting at the coverline.

no nice high temps for me...I really feel like AF is on her way. I don't have any preggo symptoms at all.

I had a meltdown when DH left for work. I hate this.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
So much for being optimistic.....








found me



















Me: Well one night down one or maybe two more to go


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I'm trying! I don't want to encourage false hope, but it's not fair to have your hopes unnecessarily dashed! I went through a phase where I'd test day after day after day and I finally realized that it's really a lot more fun and less stressful to wait. The hope and joy of maybe is a lot more enjoyable than probably not.









Aww, thanks! It's been fun and it's a good excuse to keep up with the thread.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
I didn't keep testing after I got the negative on CD 16. I have pretty intense O cramps and I got those on CD 16 and 17. So frustrating!

Me: still here with nothing! Wish something would happen!









I do not know. I have a terrible time reading charts that are not the linear biphasic. Perhaps you are just one of the people that does not get a positive until a week after af is due. I think first response says .1% will not get a positive until then. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: Well one night down one or maybe two more to go
























Have fun!


----------



## mel_rak

Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts since my miscarriage in January. It really meant a lot to me that you kept me on your list. Yesterday I got a faint positive line on a pregnancy test, again today too. But my period isn't due until tomorrow. I called my doctor and they want me to come in for some bloodwork tomorrow. Is it too early to test for my HCG levels?? I know they want to keep tabs on me and all the information we can get is good... right? I am so nervous and hoping they say I really am pregnant and that all is ok. From what I have read, I will probably go in again next week for more bloodwork. Is there anyone that can give some advice for tomorrow, questions to ask, info about the tests... I am anxious and want to be prepared. Looking forward to your responses... Thank you


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts since my miscarriage in January. It really meant a lot to me that you kept me on your list. Yesterday I got a faint positive line on a pregnancy test, again today too. But my period isn't due until tomorrow. I called my doctor and they want me to come in for some bloodwork tomorrow. Is it too early to test for my HCG levels?? I know they want to keep tabs on me and all the information we can get is good... right? I am so nervous and hoping they say I really am pregnant and that all is ok. From what I have read, I will probably go in again next week for more bloodwork. Is there anyone that can give some advice for tomorrow, questions to ask, info about the tests... I am anxious and want to be prepared. Looking forward to your responses... Thank you

It's not too early, they can get a basline now and then see if it goes up appropriately with your next bood draw. Have them check your progesterone levels as well. Congrats! HH9M!

Me: DH was not feeling well enough to BD tonight







So I guess last night was our only chance. I feel so badly for him but this is so frustrating.....


----------



## heatherh

*mel_rak* - Congrats!














So what they usually do is check your hcg beta - it's supposed to double every couple of days or something... it's the increase in the numbers that can give you an idea of if the pregnancy is going well. Just remember, you don't *have* to check hcg - if it is low or doesn't grow very fast, that can stress you out - and there is a big range of numbers that are OK. Only do what you're comfortable with and be sure to ask any questions you have.

So for tomorrow, they will just draw blood and probably have you come in a few days later to test again - then compare the 2 results. If you got a BFP on a HPT, you're pregnant! That also means you have plenty of hcg in your system.

Other than that, they'll probably ask how you're feeling, remind you to take your prenatal vitamin as long as it isn't making you sick, and maybe tell you that you can pick up a heartbeat on ultrasound somewhere around 6 - 8 weeks or around 10 - 12 weeks with a doppler.

*Amydoula* - It only takes once!







:


----------



## Kayda's Mom

xakana,

I was telling DH today that if I get pregnant I want to go into a "twilight sleep' (like they used in the old days when women birthed babies) for 9 months.
I hope you get through this first trimester quickly and hopefully are more at ease with your pregnancy.
I am sure all of us here can understand so post as often as you need.

AmyDoula,
I have seen lots of charts where there wasn't much BDing happening but there was a BFP at the end of the month! Never say never. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mel_rak* 
Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts since my miscarriage in January. It really meant a lot to me that you kept me on your list. Yesterday I got a faint positive line on a pregnancy test, again today too. But my period isn't due until tomorrow. I called my doctor and they want me to come in for some bloodwork tomorrow. Is it too early to test for my HCG levels?? I know they want to keep tabs on me and all the information we can get is good... right? I am so nervous and hoping they say I really am pregnant and that all is ok. From what I have read, I will probably go in again next week for more bloodwork. Is there anyone that can give some advice for tomorrow, questions to ask, info about the tests... I am anxious and want to be prepared. Looking forward to your responses... Thank you

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: DH was not feeling well enough to BD tonight







So I guess last night was our only chance. I feel so badly for him but this is so frustrating.....









It only takes once. I got pregnant with ds with only bding once (during the fertile time).


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
So who's going to start the May thread. It's time! I'll start it if noone else wants too, but I don't want to step on any toes if someone has claimed it already.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I think labortrials volunteered - give her the rest of the day to see if she still wants to do it?

??? Anyone heard from labortrials? I hope she is ok.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Seems kind of slow around here. I hope everyone is doing ok.

me: 16 DPO and no AF. If I used CD21 for my O day instead of CD15 then my 11 day normal luteal phase is over and AF should be showing up today. I refuse to take a test since I don't want my day ruined again. Just going to wait and wait and wait.............


----------



## veganmama719

*mel_rak*, congrats!

*AmyDoula*, my DH is having trouble BDing too, he had hernia surgery 3 weeks ago. Usually I have O'd be now so it isn't a problem but this is my 3rd O since the m/c and it's late AGAIN, grrrr! So hopefully I will O today (he reluctantly DTD last night) because I don't know if I can get another "shot" out of him, poor man!
Hugs to you.

I'm frustrated with all this. 8 months to get a +HPT, 3 months from that date until we could start TTC again and now my cycle is all messed up and DH is injured!


----------



## apmama2myboo

aww *veganmama* and *amydoula*, i hope your dh's are better soon so they can be more willing participants







that must be frustrating!

*taytay's*, hang in there. i know it's hard, i suck at it myself. but good luck and i hope AF stays out of your way this month! god knows the hag got in mine...

*mel_rak*, congratulations! let us know how it goes with the blood draw









*Kayda's*, I'm not pregnant, either, and I'd like the twilight sleep, too! lol. hope you're doing well today.

*xak* hope you're keeping down some food and doing well.

not much new here for me. rainy and gloomy, my legs still hurt from a killer bellydancing dvd i did (calf work where you're on just the balls of your feet and then hopping, for several minutes...ouch lol). going to have a typical friday here. finally the tub will be ready to use tonight after two months of bathroom remodeling hell! still no mirrors in there, have to find and buy those this weekend...bad storms last night so didn't make it down to my studio but maybe this weekend after dd is in bed....hope you all have a great weekend. happy May everyone! this month HAS to be better! HAS TO!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Seems kind of slow around here. I hope everyone is doing ok.

me: 16 DPO and no AF. If I used CD21 for my O day instead of CD15 then my 11 day normal luteal phase is over and AF should be showing up today. I refuse to take a test since I don't want my day ruined again. Just going to wait and wait and wait.............


I'm just hanging out at 16DPO as well. Times like these you just want AF to hurry up and come so you can get started on the next cycle.

well at least we can have a margarita for Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
??? Anyone heard from labortrials? I hope she is ok.

I'm worried, too.

*TayTaysMama* - Hoping hoping hoping for you!!







:

*veganmama719* -









Was it *skybluepink02* who also offered to host the thread this month? It's probably OK to go ahead and start it if you want...


----------



## skybluepink02

I'll go ahead and start one. I'm a bit worried about *labortrials*. Check in if you see this, okay?


----------



## heatherh

Here's the May thread - thanks, *skybluepink02*!


----------

